# Lace Party 31st January, 2016, with britgirl....Conquering Crocheting



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Welcome to the Lace Party!
Just a little note for newcomers...
The Lace Party formed itself from a group doing lace knitting with Dragonflylace. It has evolved over time. Basically, it is a group of KPers that take part in a chat - a little more private than being in the main sections - sometimes working on a common project. Every couple of weeks (according to a pre-arranged schedule) someone hosts a new chat, generally about something to do with knitting, crocheting, tatting... but we have eclectic tastes so you might find people sharing travel photos, recipes,etc., as well as our latest WIPs or FOs. We always come back to the lace, though. 
Some of the originals are still around & others have joined in but anyone is welcome. You dont have to be working on what we are working on or at the same pace. We just want a friendly place to share & discuss our mutual interests.

This is one of those Parties where we will not be focusing on knitting, but rather on crocheting, although I will offer a couple of projects which are knitted. Of course, if someone does not want to try any of the projects, they are welcome to work on WIPs. Who doesn't have WIPs? We will be happy to see your pics.

Last November, we did a Lace Party featuring crocheted snowflakes, which was a lot of fun, although, I, as a novice crocheter had some difficulty with some of the designs. However, it sparked my interest in crocheting and I decided I really would like to at least crochet one shawl.  With the help of Jane, I came up with a pattern for an easy crocheted shawl. Nevertheless I encountered quite a few problems as I could not understand some of the instructions. I did not understand when it said to work into a stitch, nor could I see my stitches clearly, so at times felt quite lost and frustrated. With the original variegated yarn I was using, I just couldn't see what I was doing. Changing to a solid coloured worsted weight helped greatly, plus a pep talk from Jane. I did finish the shawl, which is really more of a shawlette because of its size. My GD likes it and I have promised it to her after this LP is over. It has definitely been a learning experience.

Jane made the suggestion to entitle this Party "Conquering Crochet", a very apt description of my efforts. By the end of these two weeks, I hope to be well on the way towards that goal. Please all feel free to share tips about crocheting.

If you do not already have the pattern here is a link to it. There is now a Ravelry download for it.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/butterflies-shawl-5

The nice thing about this pattern is that gauge is not important. It can be done with any hook and yarn combination. I started it again with the original variegated yarn and I am happy with how it is progressing. It is worked in four sections, which helps to break the pattern into manageable sections. I have to confess I don't know how many times I had to rip it. That was a useful learning experience for me. Ripping out is not as a traumatic experience with crochet as it can be when working with several hundreds of stitches as in knitting.

There are two corrections that Jane and I found in the pattern.

1. For Row 11 it reads "Work * TO * 4 times. Ch 2, dc in next st) 3 times." It should read,
"Work * to * 3 (three) times. Ch 2, dc in next st 4 (four) times."

2. The paragraph after Row 12, says Continue repeating rows 10-12 adding two additional repeats of the *to* section per section of shawl. That should just be one additional repeat. That error caught me the first time and really threw me.

Having markers for each of the spines helped me considerably, and I found I was able to "read the pattern as in knitting". I did 24 rows altogether as I was running out of yarn.

For many of you more experienced crocheted, this should be a breeze and not take too long to crochet. I spent just over a week on it, including ruthlessly ripping quite a lot of rows.

Since these two weeks end the day before Valentine's Day, I am also going to give links for little heart-themed projects, some of which I have tried. They are mainly crocheted but there will be a knitted one and a double knit one.

I would also like to share some photos of the Rhine Rver Christmas Markets cruise that my DH and I took in December.

I hope you all will have some fun with this. Of course, if you don't wish to participate, it is an opportunity to work on WIPs, which somehow never seem to go away.

I will not be around later today and most of tomorrow as I will be babysitting for my DH again, but will be back home late tomorrow afternoon.

Hope you enjoy these two weeks.

Sue


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Good Morning, Sue! Thank you for the wonderful into into conquering crochet. What a great title!!!

We look forward to your trip photos and learning more about crochet. :thumbup:

Have fun with your grandchildren.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks for an interesting and personal beginning to this new party. So now I am signed in.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Hi, Sue. I'm not sure I will get to this as I've so much on the go but I'll follow everyone else with interest and I've saved the pattern.
Actually I had got my knickers in a twist, as we say, and for some reason thought that we were doing socks. I think I'm losing the plot. :?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Toni. Good to see you here.

Sue


TLL said:


> Good Morning, Sue! Thank you for the wonderful into into conquering crochet. What a great title!!!
> 
> We look forward to your trip photos and learning more about crochet. :thumbup:
> 
> Have fun with your grandchildren.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Good to see you here. Hope you will join in, if not for the shawl, for one of the smaller projects.

Sue


tamarque said:


> Thanks for an interesting and personal beginning to this new party. So now I am signed in.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice to see you here, Linda. There are a couple of projects that only take a couple of hours, maybe less if you are a more experienced crocheter.

I think socks aren't until March or April.

Sue

Sue


linda09 said:


> Hi, Sue. I'm not sure I will get to this as I've so much on the go but I'll follow everyone else with interest and I've saved the pattern.
> Actually I had got my knickers in a twist, as we say, and for some reason thought that we were doing socks. I think I'm losing the plot. :?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Good to see you here. Hope you will join in, if not for the shawl, for one of the smaller projects.
> 
> Sue


Am sitting here right now thinking about it and wondering what yarn I have that might like to be this shawl. I am on such overload with other life issues that little knitting has been done and it is making me feel alienated from everyone here who is being so beautifully productive.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I started out with a yarn I thought might look nice, but really botched the first attempt. Then switched to a different yarn I didn't particularly care for, but showed the stitch definition much better and was a great help in getting me going.

Sue


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Not sure I'll be able to join in with this project because of travels and I crochet left handed and that can be challenging with crochet directions! But I will be reading along. I so enjoy reading what is going on in everyone's lives and the projects everyone is working on.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Well, Sue - you have planned 2 jammed packed weeks, Shawls & Hearts, WIPs & a tour of the Rhine!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> ...I'm not sure I will get to this as I've so much on the go but I'll follow everyone else with interest and I've saved the pattern.


Actually, I quite enjoyed having the bit of crochet on the side - as a bit of a break from lace knitting. It was easy to pick up & do a few stitches at odd moments. I'd never do that with knitting since one doesn't want to stop mid-row.
it was a little different when I was doing the snowflakes because I felt more pressure to get things completed but this I can do whenever.


> Actually I had got my knickers in a twist, as we say, and for some reason thought that we were doing socks. I think I'm losing the plot. :?


Bev will be hosting the sock party starting March 27... which reminds me that I have to get some plain sock yarn.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Am sitting here right now thinking about it and wondering what yarn I have that might like to be this shawl....


It can work with any weight, as Sue said. It's a great stash buster since crocheting consumes much more yarn & much more quickly than knitting.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Babalou said:


> ...I will be reading along...


Glad to hear that you will be able to keep in touch. 
This pattern is pretty straightforward since it is only basic stitches - might not be so bad working left-handed.
Do you knit left-handed?


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Bev will be hosting the sock party starting March 27... which reminds me that I have to get some plain sock yarn.


Ok, so I got my knickers in a twist but haven't completely lost the plot - not quite. 

I can see what you mean about the crocheting- may be I will if I have suitable yarn.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Glad to hear that you will be able to keep in touch.
> This pattern is pretty straightforward since it is only basic stitches - might not be so bad working left-handed.
> Do you knit left-handed?


I knit right handed and only cast on left handed. About the only things I crochet are edge stitches, dishcloths and hats for kids.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Babalou, I found a couple of sites for left handed crochet which might be of help.
http://www.redheart.com/learn/videos/learn-basic-left-handed-crochet






There are several sites out there if you are interested.

Sue



Babalou said:


> I knit right handed and only cast on left handed. About the only things I crochet are edge stitches, dishcloths and hats for kids.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Babalou, I found a couple of sites for left handed crochet which might be of help.
> http://www.redheart.com/learn/videos/learn-basic-left-handed-crochet
> 
> Sue


Thanks a bunch, you are very kind to send me the link.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Just added another.

Sue


Babalou said:


> Thanks a bunch, you are very kind to send me the link.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Hope it all works out well. Thank you for your help, couldn't have done it without you!

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Well, Sue - you have planned 2 jammed packed weeks, Shawls & Hearts, WIPs & a tour of the Rhine!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane- I know that crochet uses up yarn faster than knitting but it is still making a choice as to what I would like the effect to be. I need something almost blanket thickness for winter warmth in the house but would not use such heavy yarn for this type of shawl. I will figure it out one way or the other.

Sue--agree that more solid green shows of the pattern much better.

Babalou--I think your skills are quite sufficient to tackle this, especially having this video available.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Babalou said:


> I knit right handed and only cast on left handed. ...


If you can knit right-handed, why don't you switch for crochet as well? I am sure that it would make it much easier if you wanted to follow a pattern. I have found some things with tutorials/videos in two versions but I don't think that it is very widespread.
When I was teaching young kids to knit & crochet, I figured that I should learn to crochet left-handed. I was surprised at how quickly I figured it out. However, then I read that it would be better to have them do it right-handed since most of what they would encounter would be designed that way.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I used Caron Simply Soft for the green version. Usually I don't go above a fingering wright as I find that amply thick/warm enough for me.

Sue


tamarque said:


> Jane- I know that crochet uses up yarn faster than knitting but it is still making a choice as to what I would like the effect to be. I need something almost blanket thickness for winter warmth in the house but would not use such heavy yarn for this type of shawl. I will figure it out one way or the other.
> 
> Sue--agree that more solid green shows of the pattern much better.
> 
> Babalou--I think your skills are quite sufficient to tackle this, especially having this video available.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Hope it all works out well. Thank you for your help, couldn't have done it without you!


Thanks to you & you're welcome. 
I am still trying to decide at what point to finish - just one more skein...


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> If you can knit right-handed, why don't you switch for crochet as well? I am sure that it would make it much easier if you wanted to follow a pattern. I have found some things with tutorials/videos in two versions but I don't think that it is very widespread.
> When I was teaching young kids to knit & crochet, I figured that I should learn to crochet left-handed. I was surprised at how quickly I figured it out. However, then I read that it would be better to have them do it right-handed since most of what they would encounter would be designed that way.


At one stage I learned to knit left handed to help my son out when he was young and wanted to learn. The unexpected benefit was that he realised that with most things it is possible to learn to do them either way and he is virtually ambidextrous now - just sticks to left for writing.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I am slowly working on the second one, which will be much larger. I am doing the 3rows a day goal as I am trying to keep up with the MKALs too. Have to admit I am enjoying the crochet and its challenge!

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Thanks to you & you're welcome.
> I am still trying to decide at what point to finish - just one more skein...


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank you for a nice start Sue.. I look forward to seeing how yours looks.. I got to row 9 and have been re working it and row 10.. I just get lost! LOL I need to move my markers up and have them on both sides.. one of the best things (among several) with crochet is if you didn't do the previous row right then it won't work.. it is pretty easy to see the mistakes.. I just wish there was a chart to go with this pattern.. it would take the guess work out.. 

I encouraged to know that once you got going that it was easy to do.. 

I also am ambidextrous for the same reasons... in school I didn't want to be different so I learned everything right handed... now my dominant hand is my left hand but I write with my right hand.. when knitting and crocheting I manipulate my work with my left hand and my right hand pretty much stays stable.. hard to explain but it is how my brain works.. and I can follow right handed patterns with out a problem..


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

I'll have to sit this one out, which is disappointing because I love increasing my crocheting skills. Too many irons in the fire at the moment. I will be checking out everyone's projects, though.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ... I got to row 9 and have been re working it and row 10...


Once you get to row 12, you'll just be repeating rows 10-12 - it gets really easy then.


> ... now my dominant hand is my left hand but I write with my right hand...


I think that left handed people, being forced to live in a mostly right-handed world, have certain advantages over the righties. Often you are able to use either hand - even if one is dominant. It also lends a different kind of quality to your learning style & problem solving skills.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I used Caron Simply Soft for the green version. Usually I don't go above a fingering wright as I find that amply thick/warm enough for me.
> 
> Sue


Hmmm? Caron Simply Soft is a possibility. I do have a big bag of it in my stash, but most likely a sport or dk wt.. I also have a bunch of other similar yarn in a variety of colors. I will consider that. Thanks.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> I am slowly working on the second one, which will be much larger. I am doing the 3rows a day goal ...


Yes - that was how I approached it once it was set up. 
Maybe one of the reasons that I keep going is that I want to keep that relaxing project by my side.
When I get to France, I might do another crocheted shawl to wear in the house there. A different pattern, though.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

It is a nice pattern, and once you get to row 12 you are repeating rows 10-12. I am now seeing the pattern in those 3 rows now and can memorize and see the logic, with the sc's the V-stitches and finally the shells. I am trying to do 3 rows at a time. Every 3rd row with the shells, gives a scalloped edge, and I see the butterfly shape now!

I think when blocked it will be light and airy.

The smaller one that I finished after Row 24 will go to my GS, and I am thinking of adding a button and loop on it for her to fasten.

Sue


Ronie said:


> Thank you for a nice start Sue.. I look forward to seeing how yours looks.. I got to row 9 and have been re working it and row 10.. I just get lost! LOL I need to move my markers up and have them on both sides.. one of the best things (among several) with crochet is if you didn't do the previous row right then it won't work.. it is pretty easy to see the mistakes.. I just wish there was a chart to go with this pattern.. it would take the guess work out..
> 
> I encouraged to know that once you got going that it was easy to do..
> 
> m


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Quick check here. I'm assuming the terminology is American, is that right?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Quick check here. I'm assuming the terminology is American, is that right?


Yes.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

This isn't a free pattern & although I am not a fan of garter stitch, I thought that this was a very interesting application of short rows. Thus I thought that I would share it.
Waiting For Rain by Sylvia Bo Bilvia
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/waiting-for-rain


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> This isn't a free pattern & although I am not a fan of garter stitch, I thought that this was a very interesting application of short rows. Thus I thought that I would share it.
> Waiting For Rain by Sylvia Bo Bilvia
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/waiting-for-rain


Oh that is pretty and interesting.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

It is a nice relaxing pattern (says the person who had a rough time getting started originally!) Now that I have crocheted one, albeit a small one, I am not in such a rush with this one. It is sort of nice to try and fit in a few rows daily between other things.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Yes - that was how I approached it once it was set up.
> Maybe one of the reasons that I keep going is that I want to keep that relaxing project by my side.
> When I get to France, I might do another crocheted shawl to wear in the house there. A different pattern, though.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That is an interesting pattern. Although it isn't free, I wouldn't mind doing it to see it develop.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> This isn't a free pattern & although I am not a fan of garter stitch, I thought that this was a very interesting application of short rows. Thus I thought that I would share it.
> Waiting For Rain by Sylvia Bo Bilvia
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/waiting-for-rain


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Free Pattern through February 2nd
Breakfast at Tiffany's Cowl by Benjamin Matthews
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/breakfast-at-tiffanys-cowl

Betsyanna Mitts by Paula McKeever
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/betsyanna-mitts
She has some other nice free patterns:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#designer=Paula%20McKeever&view=captioned_thumbs&sort=date&availability=free

For those who have small kids to knit for - I like the look of this one.
Seamless Baby Hooded Pullover by Maggie van Buiten
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/seamless-baby-hooded-pullover


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> That is an interesting pattern. Although it isn't free, I wouldn't mind doing it to see it develop.


I could be talked into joining you for the same reason.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I am just back home. Thank you for the start Sue. I am hoping to join in.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I just noticed that Dodie's party was split - that was quick.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Welcome back, Norma. Hope you had a good weekend.

Sue


Normaedern said:


> I am just back home. Thank you for the start Sue. I am hoping to join in.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> Welcome back, Norma. Hope you had a good weekend.
> 
> Sue


Thank you, Sue. It was avery interesting weekend but we worked hard :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> This isn't a free pattern & although I am not a fan of garter stitch, I thought that this was a very interesting application of short rows. Thus I thought that I would share it.
> Waiting For Rain by Sylvia Bo Bilvia
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/waiting-for-rain


I find it very similar to what I did on the Random Monet with short rows. I am of a like mind about massive amounts of garter stitch but think this Waiting for Rain patt would do better with a tonal or variegated yarn, or even some striping while leaving the lace insets a solid color. I also think a yarn with a good halo effect would be good, too, on this.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I just noticed that Dodie's party was split - that was quick.


I think Admin let the Party go the full two weeks which seems considerate to us. Had been thinking about this earlier today.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

whoops, another double post


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Norma--glad to see you back and that you had a great weekend. Hope you are feeling good.
> 
> Sue--went to look for my Caron Simply Soft and saw it was rated a #4 wt. Couldn's find a big bag of Bernat Satin which I think would have done well. But did find a lot of ICE fingering wt and some of that Paton's Lace and Poems sock yarn. So big problem is chosing something. I liked that Moogly shawlette that was a crochet piece done in a red wool tonal (lost the label and never could recall what it was). So will play which is exactly what I should not be doing.


 :roll:


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

I am here....been busy with so many little projects...was really lucky today...one of my favorite yarns from Posh Yarns is being discontinued and I was lucky to get 6 skeins on half price....I had a personal shopper so that took some of the nervousness away. 

I learned how to crochet when I was 5 years old, sitting in my Grandmother's lap. She put her arms around me and guided my hands...my first project was a basic granny square...to this day, I can knit one almost automatically...muscle memory I suppose!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> I am here....been busy with so many little projects...was really lucky today...one of my favorite yarns from Posh Yarns is being discontinued and I was lucky to get 6 skeins on half price....I had a personal shopper so that took some of the nervousness away.
> 
> I learned how to crochet when I was 5 years old, sitting in my Grandmother's lap. She put her arms around me and guided my hands...my first project was a basic granny square...to this day, I can knit one almost automatically...muscle memory I suppose!


Yes, lots of muscle memory and lots of love.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Yes, lots of muscle memory and lots of love.


I was lucky enough to get her hooks, needles and some old patterns...still use them from time to time.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> ......one of my favorite yarns from Posh Yarns is being discontinued and I was lucky to get 6 skeins on half price.....


I thought of you when I saw that great price on Gina.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> I was lucky enough to get her hooks, needles and some old patterns...still use them from time to time.


That is really wonderful. Her energy is in every one of those tools and patterns for you to access. Incredibly warm fuzzy feelings to live by.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> This isn't a free pattern & although I am not a fan of garter stitch, I thought that this was a very interesting application of short rows. Thus I thought that I would share it.
> Waiting For Rain by Sylvia Bo Bilvia
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/waiting-for-rain


I saw that, too, and loved the short row application.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

It is so different. Doesn't it just make you want to try it?

Sue


dogyarns said:


> I saw that, too, and loved the short row application.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I had bought some if that a while ago, but no idea what pattern to use it for. It's good to know of someone who likes it.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> I thought of you when I saw that great price on Gina.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Thank you, Sue, for getting us going on this project. I do crochet and plan to get going on this shawl today or tomorrow. It looks like a fun project.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Oh that is pretty and interesting.


Ditto.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks Sue for starting us off on these two weeks of crochet. It sounds like you got through some frustrations with the crocheting, and sure seems like you have it down now. The green yarn does look super. 

I think I will watch this time and maybe do some of the little crochet projects you mentioned.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Thanks for the great start Sue. I'm not sure when I will join in as I'm very sick. Take care everyone. &#128158; Ros


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Great, Pam. Looking forward to having you join in.

Sue


Miss Pam said:


> Thank you, Sue, for getting us going on this project. I do crochet and plan to get going on this shawl today or tomorrow. It looks like a fun project.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

I have two projects coming up. One knit and will start soon as the yarn arrived yesterday. The other crochet and I will probably start in the fall.

The knit is a baby blanket for a June arrival. I like the look of brioche and would welcome any tutorials/experience you might have as it is a new area that I will be attempting. I try for a new look/skill with each baby blanket.

The fall project is an afghan. My husband reminded me that we will have a new loveseat in the sitting room off our bedroom that will need one. I always crochet afghans. I kind of like the look of the stained glass patterns, but have not even started looking at patterns yet. It will be country blues and creams with maybe some green/pink accent. If anyone wants to crochet along, I will update when I get close to starting.

Now to get back to my WIPs.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

There are a couple of little projects coming up. Hope you do join in.

Sue


sisu said:


> Thanks Sue for starting us off on these two weeks of crochet. It sounds like you got through some frustrations with the crocheting, and sure seems like you have it down now. The green yarn does look super.
> 
> I think I will watch this time and maybe do some of the little crochet projects you mentioned.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thanks for the great start Sue. I'm not sure when I will join in as I'm very sick. Take care everyone. 💞 Ros


Oh, Ros, I'm so sorry you're so sick again. Sending you many warm, gentle and healing hugs!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorry you are sick. I do hope you will be feeling better soon.

Sue


RosD said:


> Thanks for the great start Sue. I'm not sure when I will join in as I'm very sick. Take care everyone. 💞 Ros


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> This isn't a free pattern & although I am not a fan of garter stitch, I thought that this was a very interesting application of short rows. Thus I thought that I would share it.
> Waiting For Rain by Sylvia Bo Bilvia
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/waiting-for-rain


That sure is interesting and quite pretty too.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Oh, Ros, I'm so sorry you're so sick again. Sending you many warm, gentle and healing hugs!


Thanks Pam, I thought I was getting better, then I got much worse, so I went to the doctors and I have an infection in my lungs. I've also had a headache for 2 days, but that could be a side effect of the medication. So I'm on heavy duty antibiotics and apparently should feel much better in a week. I'm feeling pretty miserable at the moment, but looking forward to feeling better soon!!! Thanks for the hugs Pam they do make me feel better. 💞


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> I am here....been busy with so many little projects...was really lucky today...one of my favorite yarns from Posh Yarns is being discontinued and I was lucky to get 6 skeins on half price....I had a personal shopper so that took some of the nervousness away.
> 
> I learned how to crochet when I was 5 years old, sitting in my Grandmother's lap. She put her arms around me and guided my hands...my first project was a basic granny square...to this day, I can knit one almost automatically...muscle memory I suppose!


Great purchase DFL and what wonderful memories of your grandmother.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Sorry you are sick. I do hope you will be feeling better soon.
> 
> Sue


Thank you Sue, I hope so too.💞


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thanks Pam, I thought I was getting better, then I got much worse, so I went to the doctors and I have an infection in my lungs. I've also had a headache for 2 days, but that could be a side effect of the medication. So I'm on heavy duty antibiotics and apparently should feel much better in a week. I'm feeling pretty miserable at the moment, but looking forward to feeling better soon!!! Thanks for the hugs Pam they do make me feel better. 💞


That sounds awful Ros. Sending more hugs and hoping the antibiotics help you to make a speedy recovery. Don't forget to take probiotics too - might help with the headache if it's from the antibiotic.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> That sounds awful Ros. Sending more hugs and hoping the antibiotics help you to make a speedy recovery. Don't forget to take probiotics too - might help with the headache if it's from the antibiotic.


Me, too, Ros.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Just saw this in my email. It might be one you have already shared. Looks quick and cute. 
http://rovingcrafters.com/2016/01/31/how-to-crochet-a-heart/


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I think that left handed people, being forced to live in a mostly right-handed world, have certain advantages over the righties. Often you are able to use either hand - even if one is dominant. It also lends a different kind of quality to your learning style & problem solving skills.


I did get done with the first repeat! YAY! once I got going it was easy.. I just had to wrap my brain around where it was going  it is very pretty too!!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Sue, your first 'botched attempt' makes me want a mixed greens salad 

Hope you get some rest and feel better soon Ros.

MrsMurdog, if you get the hang of brioche you could host a Lace Party and share your insight 

I am still undecided about doing the crochet shawl. I have plenty of yarn and a set of hooks, it is time that I am lacking. And too many WIP's, lol.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Like I mentioned earlier I got the first repeat of rows 1-12 done.. I ended up frogging it and starting over.. it went very quickly and now I have the sequence of row's 10-12 in my head and see how it is working I think it will go very quickly


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thanks Pam, I thought I was getting better, then I got much worse, so I went to the doctors and I have an infection in my lungs. I've also had a headache for 2 days, but that could be a side effect of the medication. So I'm on heavy duty antibiotics and apparently should feel much better in a week. I'm feeling pretty miserable at the moment, but looking forward to feeling better soon!!! Thanks for the hugs Pam they do make me feel better. 💞


Take care, Ros. Plenty of rest, fluids and light nutritious food - and hopefully no more worry which is probably what weakened your immune system in the first place.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Like I mentioned earlier I got the first repeat of rows 1-12 done.. I ended up frogging it and starting over.. it went very quickly and now I have the sequence of row's 10-12 in my head and see how it is working I think it will go very quickly


Pretty greens. looking good, Ronie. I decided to have a little go too. Done the first 4 rows.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie--like your greens. Am using a fingering wt yarn with #5 hook, too. 

Have 11 rows done but not sure about that row. I know Sue posted a correction but think I found a different one.

Edit--now 12 rows completed but eyes too tired to see anymore.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sue, thanks for the start. I am chiming in late as I did not have time to check in earlier. I may do some of the smaller projects, but mostly will concentrate on my WIPs and new just cast on brioche. Hi, MrsMurdog, this is my first also. Looking forward to getting started. 

Jane and Tanya, that Waiting for Rain makes me think of Tanya's Monet. I like your ideas for Waiting for Rain, Tanya.

Ronie, lovely start. Love your colors.

Sorry to hear you have a lung infection, Ros. Do take care.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

I'll be reading along also. I know how to crochet and have done it since early childhood, no later than about 5! I like to knit much better so I am going to continue on with the Uhuru shawl. I will not give up and will finish it sooner or later. I have never had so many problems with a piece of lace than this, but I will keep on keeping on until I either finish it or go insane. Whichever comes first!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Looking good, Ronie. Can see the Butterfly shape.

Sue


Ronie said:


> Like I mentioned earlier I got the first repeat of rows 1-12 done.. I ended up frogging it and starting over.. it went very quickly and now I have the sequence of row's 10-12 in my head and see how it is working I think it will go very quickly


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

This was my first one. I did 24 rows plus the edging row. I haven't blocked it. The second one is after row 18 on the current one. I have loads of yarn for this one, so it will be a much larger size that I can wear.

Sue


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Like I mentioned earlier I got the first repeat of rows 1-12 done.. I ended up frogging it and starting over.. it went very quickly and now I have the sequence of row's 10-12 in my head and see how it is working I think it will go very quickly


It's looking very pretty, Ronie!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Which is why the old saying,
> "Red sky in the morning, shepherds' warning
> Red sky at night, shepherds' delight."
> 
> so often holds true.





Ronie said:


> We have that saying too... only it is 'Red sky's at night sailors delight!! Red sky's in the morning sailors take warning' LOL


Sailors - Shepherds...depends on where you live. I have heard it used with just "Sailors" in that recital...which follows Ronie's quote.



triciad19 said:


> "Evening red, morning gray sends the traveler on his way.
> Evening gray, morning red brings the rain upon his head"


I have to agree with Bev...new paraphrase.



triciad19 said:


> It is a nursery rhyme and folk lore. Just something observed in sunset/sunrise and rain. Varies with location/nationality/career. Another says all signs fail in rain and draught: things like leaves turning upside down forecast rain, the rain crow call indicates rain is coming. The day of the first snowfall indicates how many snowfalls will happen for the winter from 1 to 31.





tamarque said:


> I understand it is a cultural ditty. I was asking what the significance of it was. It seems it is somewhat universal given the number of variations cited here by people living in different country but all essentially the same. I assume there is some 'scientific observation' that initiated it


As I understand it...

If you have red sky in morning...what does the sun do to the overall temperature? Heats it up ... and if you're on water...the heat helps to "fuel" the moisture for those clouds to start dumping on you and adding the wind shears too.
Red sky at night...cooling temperatures means short lived storm sessions.

These replies are carry-overs from the previous Fortnight and this current one...but I didn't get TOO behind on my reading.  :XD:

Maybe I should start a graph showing who has the needles, etc for this coming April 10th. I'll try to include all of the "thought of" items for extras...but I've minimized one item --> the PDF bobbin cards. I can provide an attachment again after I create the chart. Wish me luck on the names (of participants) and items for each person's list.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> This was my first one. I did 24 rows plus the edging row. I haven't blocked it. The second one is after row 18 on the current one. I have loads of yarn for this one, so it will be a much larger size that I can wear.
> 
> Sue


They both look great, Sue!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ....I went to the doctors and I have an infection in my lungs. ...So I'm on heavy duty antibiotics and apparently should feel much better in a week. ...


Now you know why it has been lingering - hopefully it will clear up quickly now.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...now I have the sequence of row's 10-12 in my head and see how it is working I think it will go very quickly


Looking great, Ronie!
What is the yarn? It is working up nicely.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> If you can knit right-handed, why don't you switch for crochet as well? I am sure that it would make it much easier if you wanted to follow a pattern. I have found some things with tutorials/videos in two versions but I don't think that it is very widespread.
> When I was teaching young kids to knit & crochet, I figured that I should learn to crochet left-handed. I was surprised at how quickly I figured it out. However, then I read that it would be better to have them do it right-handed since most of what they would encounter would be designed that way.


Thanks everyone for the tips on crochet. I have tried right handed and it is so awkward. I don't understand left handed knitting because all I do is hold the yarn in my right hand. It doesn't seem left or right handed to me but I do have a friend who is another leftie and she just can't get it. About the only problems I have is with motifs because I am on the opposite side to follow the directions. So, I have stuck to simple crochet and really enjoy knitting best except for frogging. So, so much easier with crochet!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> ...I will keep on keeping on until I either finish it or go insane. Whichever comes first!


Oh, dear - let's hope it is the former!
;-)


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> This was my first one. I did 24 rows plus the edging row. I haven't blocked it.


It will make a lovely shawl for your granddaughter, Sue.


> The second one is after row 18 on the current one. ...


I love the look of this yarn, Sue - something growing in the garden. You will have a lovely warm shawl when you are finished.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Here is my version of Butterflies after 15 rounds.
The colours don't allow the pattern to show very well but I don't mind since it should give me a nice warm shawl to wear around the house in the cooler weather. I do like the colours themselves, though.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> That sounds awful Ros. Sending more hugs and hoping the antibiotics help you to make a speedy recovery. Don't forget to take probiotics too - might help with the headache if it's from the antibiotic.


Thank you For the hugs Caryn. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Me, too, Ros.


Thank you Pam. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> I started out with a yarn I thought might look nice, but really botched the first attempt. Then switched to a different yarn I didn't particularly care for, but showed the stitch definition much better and was a great help in getting me going.
> 
> Sue


The green is looking lovely Sue. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

dragonflylace said:


> I am here....been busy with so many little projects...was really lucky today...one of my favorite yarns from Posh Yarns is being discontinued and I was lucky to get 6 skeins on half price....I had a personal shopper so that took some of the nervousness away.
> 
> I learned how to crochet when I was 5 years old, sitting in my Grandmother's lap. She put her arms around me and guided my hands...my first project was a basic granny square...to this day, I can knit one almost automatically...muscle memory I suppose!


Lovely memories to cherish. 💞


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for the link, Caryn. I have saved it. Until I started looking, I never realized there are quite a few heart crochet patterns out there.

Sue


sisu said:


> Just saw this in my email. It might be one you have already shared. Looks quick and cute.
> http://rovingcrafters.com/2016/01/31/how-to-crochet-a-heart/


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Hope you get some rest and feel better soon.


Thank you Melanie. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Like I mentioned earlier I got the first repeat of rows 1-12 done.. I ended up frogging it and starting over.. it went very quickly and now I have the sequence of row's 10-12 in my head and see how it is working I think it will go very quickly


It's looking gorgeous Ronie. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> Take care, Ros. Plenty of rest, fluids and light nutritious food - and hopefully no more worry which is probably what weakened your immune system in the first place.


Thank you Linda. 💞


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Melanie. I am now back at working on this one. I had bought this yarn originally to make another Random Monet shawl.

I have several heart-themed little projects for which I will be giving the links. I have done several of them which only take a little over a couple of hours, that you might like to try.

Sue


MissMelba said:


> Sue, your first 'botched attempt' makes me want a mixed greens salad
> 
> I am still undecided about doing the crochet shawl. I have plenty of yarn and a set of hooks, it is time that I am lacking. And too many WIP's, lol.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Jane. This yarn is certainly 'growing" on me. It is,not a,colour that I would normally use. There again I have done several little crochet heart projects in pink, which is definitely not my colour, but I was given several balls, and this was a good opportunity to use it.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> I love the look of this yarn, Sue - something growing in the garden. You will have a lovely warm shawl when you are finished.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I am staying at my DD's house as I will be babysitting the little ones tomorrow until their au pair gets back from Brazil tomorrow. I doubt I will have much chance to post much before tomorrow evening, when I should be home again, so just wanted to give a link to a little project. This was the first heart crochet project I did after starting the shawl. I really like how it turned out. The pdf included pictures which helped me immensely. I made it one evening last week at my DD's whilst waiting for dinner to be ready. I have already promised my GD that she can have it.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/scandinavian-heart-ornament

Sue


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sue, love your shawls. I think the colors in the larger on will do nicely. Cute heart. 

Jane, I do love your colors in your butterfly shawl. I think it will be great when done. you will be able to see the lace and the colors will set things off.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I really do like the way your shawl is looking. The yarn does seem to have a sheen to it. I can imagine how pretty it must look in real life.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Here is my version of Butterflies after 15 rounds.
> The colours don't allow the pattern to show very well but I don't mind since it should give me a nice warm shawl to wear around the house in the cooler weather. I do like the colours themselves, though.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

I wasn't going to try the crochetted shawl, because as you know "I don't crochet." Well -- all this talk and the fact that I'm waiting for some of theCurio cotton from Knit Picks to arrive so I can start a tablecloth, I decided to give it a try. So far, so good.. This pic is through row 12. My biggest challenge is the tendancy of Simple Soft to split -- urgh!!!!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

I wasn't going to try the crochetted shawl, because as you know "I don't crochet." Well -- all this talk and the fact that I'm waiting for some of theCurio cotton from Knit Picks to arrive so I can start a tablecloth, I decided to give it a try. So far, so good.. This pic is through row 12. My biggest challenge is the tendancy of Simple Soft to split -- urgh!!!!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Oops --duplicate. Sorry.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Belle, that is looking good. Glad that you are giving it a go. I really like that colour.

Sue


Belle1 said:


> I wasn't going to try the crochetted shawl, because as you know "I don't crochet." Well -- all this talk and the fact that I'm waiting for some of theCurio cotton from Knit Picks to arrive so I can start a tablecloth, I decided to give it a try. So far, so good.. This pic is through row 12. My biggest challenge is the tendancy of Simple Soft to split -- urgh!!!!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Sorry to hear you have a lung infection, Ros. Do take care.


Thank you Bev. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> This was my first one. I did 24 rows plus the edging row. I haven't blocked it. The second one is after row 18 on the current one. I have loads of yarn for this one, so it will be a much larger size that I can wear.
> 
> Sue


They are looking gorgeous Sue. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Now you know why it has been lingering - hopefully it will clear up quickly now.


Thanks Jane, I've learnt my lesson with this one. I won't put up with a cough that keeps on keeping on!!!💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my version of Butterflies after 15 rounds.
> The colours don't allow the pattern to show very well but I don't mind since it should give me a nice warm shawl to wear around the house in the cooler weather. I do like the colours themselves, though.


It's gorgeous Jane. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> I am staying at my DD's house as I will be babysitting the little ones tomorrow until their au pair gets back from Brazil tomorrow. I doubt I will have much chance to post much before tomorrow evening, when I should be home again, so just wanted to give a link to a little project. This was the first heart crochet project I did after starting the shawl. I really like how it turned out. The pdf included pictures which helped me immensely. I made it one evening last week at my DD's whilst waiting for dinner to be ready. I have already promised my GD that she can have it.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/scandinavian-heart-ornament
> 
> Sue


Lovely little heart Sue. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Belle1 said:


> I wasn't going to try the crochetted shawl, because as you know "I don't crochet." Well -- all this talk and the fact that I'm waiting for some of theCurio cotton from Knit Picks to arrive so I can start a tablecloth, I decided to give it a try. So far, so good.. This pic is through row 12. My biggest challenge is the tendancy of Simple Soft to split -- urgh!!!!


Looks lovely Belle. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

I thought I would try this shawl, I've done 6 rows. I hope it's correct, I haven't done very much crocheting for a very long time, except for the occasional picot edging. &#128158;


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That is looking really good, Ros. You can see the pattern clearly. That is a lovely colour yarn.

Sue


RosD said:


> I thought I would try this shawl, I've done 6 rows. I hope it's correct, I haven't done very much crocheting for a very long time, except for the occasional picot edging. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> That is looking really good, Ros. You can see the pattern clearly. That is a lovely colour yarn.
> 
> Sue


Thank you Sue, im wondering if I need to make this shawl in a thicker yarn. I'm just relaxing today. Day 2 of antibiotics and there is a definite improvement. 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...This was the first heart crochet project I did after starting the shawl. ... I made it one evening last week at my DD's whilst waiting for dinner to be ready.


Your crocheting skills are really coming along. Sue!
:thumbup: 
I have to get a suitable colour cotton before I do this one.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Jane, I do love your colors in your butterfly shawl. I think it will be great when done. you will be able to see the lace and the colors will set things off.


Thank you, Bev.
I really like the yarn - it is nice to work with & I love the colours.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> I really do like the way your shawl is looking. ...


Thank you, Sue


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> I wasn't going to try the crochetted shawl...I decided to give it a try....


Looking good! I love the rich, dark green.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> It's gorgeous Jane. 💞


Thank you, Ros


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Most of the family were "building" this evening. Kat and Alexandra and Jackson were all doing their own thing. I was just enjoying watching them.

Sue


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> I thought I would try this shawl...


Lovely colourway - good start, Ros.
And look a sweet surprise for us!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I think that will be fine. It will be nice and light and airy. The one I am working on now is a light fingering.i am glad to hear that the antibiotics seem to be helping.

Sue


RosD said:


> Thank you Sue, im wondering if I need to make this shawl in a thicker yarn. I'm just relaxing today. Day 2 of antibiotics and there is a definite improvement. 💞


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Jane. I am working at them and I am enjoying it.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Your crocheting skills are really coming along. Sue!
> :thumbup:
> I have to get a suitable colour cotton before I do this one.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

jscaplen wrote: "This isn't a free pattern & although I am not a fan of garter stitch, I thought that this was a very interesting application of short rows. Thus I thought that I would share it.
Waiting For Rain by Sylvia Bo Bilvia
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/waiting-for-rain"

I wouldn't mind making that I really like it. It's very different from the ones I've seen.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

That is really nice, Belle. The color makes it really stand out. 

I agree about yours, Jane, it certainly will be warm.

Sue, your green really is a good color and the work looks good.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my version of Butterflies after 15 rounds.
> The colours don't allow the pattern to show very well but I don't mind since it should give me a nice warm shawl to wear around the house in the cooler weather. I do like the colours themselves, though.


It looks great, Jane, and I like the colors.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> I wasn't going to try the crochetted shawl, because as you know "I don't crochet." Well -- all this talk and the fact that I'm waiting for some of theCurio cotton from Knit Picks to arrive so I can start a tablecloth, I decided to give it a try. So far, so good.. This pic is through row 12. My biggest challenge is the tendancy of Simple Soft to split -- urgh!!!!


Looks great, Belle.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> I thought I would try this shawl, I've done 6 rows. I hope it's correct, I haven't done very much crocheting for a very long time, except for the occasional picot edging. 💞


Looking good, Ros, and so great to see the little guy.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Most of the family were "building" this evening. Kat and Alexandra and Jackson were all doing their own thing. I was just enjoying watching them.
> 
> Sue


They are all having fun, gorgeous photos of Kat, Alexandra and Jackson. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Lovely colourway - good start, Ros.
> And look a sweet surprise for us!


Thank you Jane and talking of sweet, the only way to eat an icecream apparently. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> I think that will be fine. It will be nice and light and airy. The one I am working on now is a light fingering.i am glad to hear that the antibiotics seem to be helping.
> 
> Sue


Thank you Sue. I definitely feel human today. I'm not allowed any dairy with these tablets, so I'm drinking weak black tea. I'm looking forward to a decent cup of coffee or tea in a week's and cheese......💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Looking good, Ros, and so great to see the little guy.


Thank you Pam. Little guy is gorgeous. Carmen has rolled her ankle so she has a huge swelling on it!!💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> It looks great, Jane, and I like the colors.


Thank you, Pam


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Page 10 --> and 90+ to go! :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Free until 2/2/2016
Milan Cable Scarf by Noelle Stiles
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/milan-cable-scarf

This wont be starting up for a while but I will forget all about it if I dont create a project page - since you have to go to her site to collect the clues.
14 Carat by Michelle Hunter
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/14-carat

I thought that this was crocheted at first glance. Seems to make a very dense fabric. Doesnt look to be reversible but the WS looks interesting, too.
Blue Strips by A&J Design
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/blue-strips


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> As I understand it...
> 
> If you have red sky in morning...what does the sun do to the overall temperature? Heats it up ... and if you're on water...the heat helps to "fuel" the moisture for those clouds to start dumping on you and adding the wind shears too.
> Red sky at night...cooling temperatures means short lived storm sessions.........
> ...


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

All the crochet butterfly shawls are looking really good. 

My 12 rows are barely 6 inches. Sorry I didn't find the Simply Soft or the Bernat Satin. Using an ICE Alpaca/acrylic which doesn't feel very warm to me and will require way more than 24 rows to reach any usable size.

Ros--hope you feel better. Know how you must miss cheese as I am a big cheese eater. However, cheese is a mucous forming in the body and best left alone when sick, especially with URIs.

What is it about kids getting food all over them that makes us see 'cute?' Jackson is adorable as usual.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Falling way behind in answering all the comments .Glad you are imoroving Ros and sorry Julie is having too many down times .
Lots of wonderful crochet and many thanks to Sue to fit this in while child minding .I have had a busy weekend visiting family and deciding if I should change my car so up and down looking at cars and dithering re a decision.
Will get started to day on this project .
Another Storm on the way named Henry .
Hope to keep up during the week .oh Dodie thank you for the past few weeks .


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ros, please do get better soon.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Ronie asked to see this start on a blanket .Using up some yarn and when it runs out I shall finish .


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue and Jane beautiful work! I am hoping to start today!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Belle, a lovely example. The colour looks so rich :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RosD said:


> I thought I would try this shawl, I've done 6 rows. I hope it's correct, I haven't done very much crocheting for a very long time, except for the occasional picot edging. 💞


Ooh, that is going to be pretty. That a cute photo of Jackson concentrating on playing :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> Most of the family were "building" this evening. Kat and Alexandra and Jackson were all doing their own thing. I was just enjoying watching them.
> 
> Sue


Another adorable group concentrating on playing! I love it :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RosD said:


> Thank you Jane and talking of sweet, the only way to eat an icecream apparently. 💞


I will bear that in mind :lol:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ann your blanket looks cosy and colourful :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> I thought I would try this shawl, I've done 6 rows. I hope it's correct, I haven't done very much crocheting for a very long time, except for the occasional picot edging. 💞


Pretty shawl developing, nice photo of Jackson.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Great pics, Sue.



britgirl said:


> Most of the family were "building" this evening. Kat and Alexandra and Jackson were all doing their own thing. I was just enjoying watching them.
> 
> Sue


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> jscaplen wrote: "This isn't a free pattern & although I am not a fan of garter stitch, I thought that this was a very interesting application of short rows. Thus I thought that I would share it.
> Waiting For Rain by Sylvia Bo Bilvia
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/waiting-for-rain"
> 
> I wouldn't mind making that I really like it. It's very different from the ones I've seen.


I have put it in my queue too.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Jane and talking of sweet, the only way to eat an icecream apparently. 💞


 :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Some very nice little shawls developing. You have tempted me yet again to do something I had every intention of NOT doing. I'm so weak and you all are so persuasive with your pretty work. :roll:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Belle, love your start on the Butterfly shawl. It looks great. So this is your first crochet. Congratulations. 

Ros, so glad you are feeling better. Jackson is really growing up, isn't he? He's leaving behind the baby look and turning into a boy right in front of us. Love your butterfly start. Looking good.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sue, so much lovely activity at your house. Definitely a moment to savor and remember. 

Ros, sorry to hear Carmen rolled her ankle. Thanks for the education on the way to eat an ice cream.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Nice work on the shawl, Ronie. I do like how the greens in the yarn are looking.

Sue, both of yours look so pretty too. That bright green one will be so perfect for your gd and adding a little button at the top is a great idea.

Jane , what nice, warm colors in yours and it really looks like a butterfly! 

Love that little heart ornament Sue. Will definitely give that a try later today! 

Belle, very nice start on yours too. Lovely deep color green. Looks like you really do crochet :thumbup: 

Lovely start on yours too, Ros. Glad you are feeling a bit better. Love the cute Jackson pictures.

Nice pics of your family too Sue. Love how engaged they all are in their building  

Ann, that is a very pretty blanket.


----------



## debbie pataky (Sep 12, 2014)

Off I go to find yarn and hook....Lord I do not need another work in progress....but I do need it.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Ros--hope you feel better. Know how you must miss cheese as I am a big cheese eater. However, cheese is a mucous forming in the body and best left alone when sick, especially with URIs.
> 
> What is it about kids getting food all over them that makes us see 'cute?' Jackson is adorable as usual.


Thank you Tanya. I'm doing as I'm told, it's only for a week!!! 
He's definitely cute. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

annweb said:


> Falling way behind in answering all the comments .Glad you are imoroving Ros and sorry Julie is having too many down times .


 Thank you Ann, I am feeling better, I hope Julie does too!!!


> Another Storm on the way named Henry .


Stay safe from Henry Ann!!! 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Ros, please do get better soon.


Thank you Norma, I can't believe what a difference a couple of days make. I was so very sick on the weekend and feel so much better now. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

annweb said:


> Ronie asked to see this start on a blanket .Using up some yarn and when it runs out I shall finish .


Very pretty blanket Ann. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Ooh, that is going to be pretty. That a cute photo of Jackson concentrating on playing :thumbup:


Thank you Norma. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> I will bear that in mind :lol:


Yes upside down and dripping everywhere!!! 😀💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> Pretty shawl developing, nice photo of Jackson.


Thank you Linda. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> :thumbup:


Thank you Linda. 💞


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

britgirl said:


> It is so different. Doesn't it just make you want to try it?
> 
> Sue


Absolutely! I believe this one would be considered an MBK. LOL!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

RosD said:


> Thanks for the great start Sue. I'm not sure when I will join in as I'm very sick. Take care everyone. 💞 Ros


Oh, Ros! I am so sorry you are sick. Please get better soon!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Ros, so glad you are feeling better. Jackson is really growing up, isn't he? He's leaving behind the baby look and turning into a boy right in front of us. Love your butterfly start. Looking good.


Thank you Bev, he is growing up, I keep telling Carmen to really enjoy this age with him as they grow up so fast!!! I know she does enjoy this phase, I just like reminding her!!!💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Sue, so much lovely activity at your house. Definitely a moment to savor and remember.
> 
> Ros, sorry to hear Carmen rolled her ankle. Thanks for the education on the way to eat an ice cream.


Thanks Bev and I'm glad to help with the icecream eating education. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> Lovely start on yours too, Ros. Glad you are feeling a bit better. Love the cute Jackson pictures.


Thank you Caryn.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

debbie pataky said:


> Off I go to find yarn and hook....Lord I do not need another work in progress....but I do need it.


Yes you do Debbie!!! Join the club!!! 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

dogyarns said:


> Oh, Ros! I am so sorry you are sick. Please get better soon!


Thank you Elizabeth, I'm feeling much better, almost like a new woman!!! 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Rachel's hubby Len took these this morning near where they live at Avoca Beach about 2 1/2 hours north of Sydney. &#128158;


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

annweb said:


> Ronie asked to see this start on a blanket .Using up some yarn and when it runs out I shall finish .


So much fun pastel. Very pretty, Ann!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Rachel's hubby Len took these this morning near where they live at Avoca Beach about 2 1/2 hours north of Sydney. 💞


Stunning photos. Love the expansive skyscapes. Colors are magnificent.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

RosD said:


> Rachel's hubby Len took these this morning near where they live at Avoca Beach about 2 1/2 hours north of Sydney. 💞


Awe-inspiring!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Stunning photos. Love the expansive skyscapes. Colors are magnificent.


Thank you Tanya.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

dogyarns said:


> Awe-inspiring!


Thank you Elizabeth. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

This one was taken at Fremantle by Carmen's friend Kim. They've known each other since they were 5 years old and are still great friends. &#128158;


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Nice start Ronie 

That green will be perfect for St. Patrick's Day Sue. It looks the perfect size for a young girl.

Those are nice colors Jane.

Cute heart Sue.

I like your start Belle and like that color.

You can really see the pattern Ros 

I can see why you have been off LP Ann  You have been busy. Does this blanket spiral out until it is as big as you want it?

Debbie P, you will not find anyone here to discourage you from casting on another project, lol. 

Hope all have a good day, will check in later,

Melanie


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Looking great, Ronie!
> What is the yarn? It is working up nicely.


it is Chroma from Knit Picks... it will transition into a baby blue then back to bright yellow.. I love the way it works up and how the colors change... I think the majority of the body will be in blue.. the only problem I have with it is that it doesn't like to be frogged.. there is a very slight halo to it and the fibers are wool so it likes to attach itself together and not let go!! I had so many starts with the shawl (normal for me with crochet ) that it broke while frogging.. I just lost a few feet though.. no biggie 

Sue yours looks great! I love that second yarn... it is the colors I wished the Oaklet I made was.... but then I saw where the teal color took over.. I hope you have great luck with yours..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Thanks everyone for the tips on crochet. I have tried right handed and it is so awkward. I don't understand left handed knitting because all I do is hold the yarn in my right hand. It doesn't seem left or right handed to me but I do have a friend who is another leftie and she just can't get it. About the only problems I have is with motifs because I am on the opposite side to follow the directions. So, I have stuck to simple crochet and really enjoy knitting best except for frogging. So, so much easier with crochet!


I hold my hook in my right hand and manipulate the piece with my left hand.. I also hold the yarn for knitting in my left hand and mostly just put the right handed needle in the loop on the left handed needle with my right hand and everything else is done with the left hand.. it is only because I am stubborn that I have taught myself how to live in a right handed world..LOL plus I mimic YouTube videos to get it right... it is easiest with something you use both hands to work with.. Crochet I was taught like so many of us as a young girl and it just stuck in my head how to do it!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> I'll be reading along also. I know how to crochet and have done it since early childhood, no later than about 5! I like to knit much better so I am going to continue on with the Uhuru shawl. I will not give up and will finish it sooner or later. I have never had so many problems with a piece of lace than this, but I will keep on keeping on until I either finish it or go insane. Whichever comes first!


Dodie I have worked difficult patterns before... difficult for me anyway. I know your frustration... just think how beautiful it will be when done... are you using stitch markers and lifelines?? they really help to save your sanity!! that plus figuring out the missed YO or decrease on the purl back row is easier and can be fixed at that point! instead of finding out your short or have too many stitches at the end of the row!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...will require way more than 24 rows to reach any usable size...


I am working on row 48 - might make this the last rep. However, my intention was to use up the yarn & make a comfy wrap.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

annweb said:


> Ronie asked to see this start on a blanket .Using up some yarn and when it runs out I shall finish .


I love the colourway. It is working out well. What is the yarn?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Sue and Jane beautiful work! I am hoping to start today!


Thank you, Norma ;-)
What weight yarn are you going to use?


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane I love that yarn!! I know like what Bev said once it is done and blocked the colors and pattern will show up beautifully... 

Cute little heart Sue!! I have it saved  have fun with the GK's I am sure they love having you there!!

very nice start Belle!! I like the shape of this shawl.. it sure will be fun to see how it all comes together once blocked


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ...Jane , what nice, warm colors in yours and it really looks like a butterfly! ...


Thank you, Caryn


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

debbie pataky said:


> Off I go to find yarn and hook....Lord I do not need another work in progress....but I do need it.


Of course you need it!
Glad to see you back.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Rachel's hubby Len took these this morning near where they live at Avoca Beach about 2 1/2 hours north of Sydney. 💞


Marvellous!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Big sigh of relief. Had to frog more than half the Butterfly (about 9 rows). Had missed a basic design element and was struggling with understanding the pattern. Finally got it and have come back about 6 rows so far. The pattern is very regular but my eyes don't track easily and reading crochet directions is a brutal exercise. Finally charted out the 3 pattern rows and got to see what the problem was. Such a dumb mistake. Hate when that happens.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

thanks for the picture Ann it looks like a great 'TV' watching project!! I might just copy you...LOL a few rows of each color or maybe just changing colors every row.. either way I want this Super Saver used up and this is the best way I know..


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> it is Chroma from Knit Picks... ...


I am looking forward to seeing how the colours play out.
I have some Chroma but the only thing I have knit with is is a pair of crocodile booties.
I have some in shades of green that I thought might look good for the Spring Wood Shawl that Sue will be hosting soon but I just took a look at it & it calls for lace weight - & lots of it: approximately 1550 yards. I think that will have to buy some yarn for this one. So much for using stash - you just never have what you need!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

debbie pataky said:


> Off I go to find yarn and hook....Lord I do not need another work in progress....but I do need it.


Were happy to have you join us!! just think of this as a quick project to reboot your enthusiasm for the other projects you have going..


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Jane I love that yarn!! I know like what Bev said once it is done and blocked the colors and pattern will show up beautifully...


Thanks, Ronie 
I won't be too upset if the lace doesn't show well, though. I love the colours & it will be sure to serve its purpose.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Big sigh of relief. Had to frog more than half the Butterfly (about 9 rows). ...


Sorry that you had to frog but at least it was early on. Also - so much easier to frog crochet than knitting - but you can't just drop down to fix a stitch which can be a pain.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Big sigh of relief. Had to frog more than half the Butterfly (about 9 rows). Had missed a basic design element and was struggling with understanding the pattern. Finally got it and have come back about 6 rows so far. The pattern is very regular but my eyes don't track easily and reading crochet directions is a brutal exercise. Finally charted out the 3 pattern rows and got to see what the problem was. Such a dumb mistake. Hate when that happens.


Isn't that something... it is what I like best about crochet... the next row just doesn't work if you made a mistake the row before... I am thinking I should just re-write or attempt to chart the 3 repeat rows... but once you get going it is easily memorized... but then for future use it would be nice.. I doubt my memory would hold onto the sequence for very long.. 
The good news is once you get going it works up very quickly 

I will be doing many more than 24 rows... I am sure most of us will... I think Sue stopped only because of the shortage of yarn.. What yarn and size hook are you using.. I would think you should of gotten more than 6 inches.. maybe the second time around will show it to be a bit larger


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I am working on row 48 - might make this the last rep. However, my intention was to use up the yarn & make a comfy wrap.


You were using fingering wt?????


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I have today off and hope to get the second clue to the BON scarf done... or at the very least printed off... LOL 

I want to do more on the butterfly shawl.. and I would love to work on hubby's scarf but he is home sick.. I may have to work on that in the evenings only after he has gone to bed... 

I have to work tomorrow.. my day off but it is only for 4 hours so I think I can manage that.. LOL I roasted a nice big chicken last night.. and will be making a nice soup out of the remains... hopefully help hubby get to feeling better...  he has a cold... again... he seems to get sick a lot more the older he gets.. I'm a bit concerned but all his lab work and yearly physicals come out great! He is the one who gets the flu shots and uses the hand sanitizer for the grocery carts and does other things to stay safe from germs and I don't do any of it... and he get sick twice as often as I do.. not saying what I do is right but its working for me ... 

Great pictures Ros!! I sure hope you feel yourself again soon... I love the sky pictures they are just stunning... and of course I love the pics of Jackson.. he is adorable.. and your right they grow up so fast.. I sure hope you and his parents have a good upholstery/carpet cleaner!! LOL I remember sticky chairs seem to go with toddlers.. LOL

Sue that looks like such a fun evening... I love how much you enjoy your family!! it is obvious you were a great mom  and still are.. but also now your a great Nana


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Sorry that you had to frog but at least it was early on. Also - so much easier to frog crochet than knitting - but you can't just drop down to fix a stitch which can be a pain.


Wound up breaking the yarn as a piece of hair (mine) got caught in it and the alpaca blend just married it and wouldn't let go. Had the same thoughts as I was frogging. Each craft has its benefits and foibles.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Wound up breaking the yarn as a piece of hair (mine) got caught in it and the alpaca blend just married it and wouldn't let go. Had the same thoughts as I was frogging. Each craft has its benefits and foibles.


I just measured mine and at the end of 12 rows it is 6 inches... I sure thought it was bigger.. LOL but I do believe it grows quite quickly! I'm sorry your yarn broke.. mine did too! but this last attempt is going very well..


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Lovely red sky pictures Ros .
Copy away Ronie .Uses up the yarn if nothing else .
Started the crochet while waiting for the clue for the scarf .
Debbie get started ....never mind what else is waiting.
Hope you are getting over the tiring weekend Norma .
Lovely builders Sue .My grand son who ,is Autistic ,is mad about Lego and builds fantastic models .
Not been busy crocheting Melanie ,been out a lot .
Just sitting to do some more while terror dog sleeps !
Easily swayed Linda ? Know the feeling but am also scared of having too many things on the go.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Isn't that something... it is what I like best about crochet... the next row just doesn't work if you made a mistake the row before... I am thinking I should just re-write or attempt to chart the 3 repeat rows... but once you get going it is easily memorized... but then for future use it would be nice.. I doubt my memory would hold onto the sequence for very long..
> The good news is once you get going it works up very quickly
> 
> I will be doing many more than 24 rows... I am sure most of us will... I think Sue stopped only because of the shortage of yarn.. What yarn and size hook are you using.. I would think you should of gotten more than 6 inches.. maybe the second time around will show it to be a bit larger


My gauge is consistent and 12 rows gave me a scant 6". But even tho you are using same wt yarn and hook size, you are a much looser worker than I am.

The yarn is an ICE fingering yarn, and Alpaca/viscose blend and a #5 or F hook--same as you I believe. It just grows very slowly despite its lace.

Am looking forward to seeing the Chroma yarn in fabric. Have been looking at it for sometime but hesitant to purchase.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I just measured mine and at the end of 12 rows it is 6 inches... I sure thought it was bigger.. LOL but I do believe it grows quite quickly! I'm sorry your yarn broke.. mine did too! but this last attempt is going very well..


Just caught this response from you after I posted. Ha.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Jane and talking of sweet, the only way to eat an icecream apparently. 💞


Too cute!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Pam. Little guy is gorgeous. Carmen has rolled her ankle so she has a huge swelling on it!!💞


Oh, no! I hope it gets better quickly.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Ann your blanket looks cosy and colourful :thumbup:


Ditto!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Rachel's hubby Len took these this morning near where they live at Avoca Beach about 2 1/2 hours north of Sydney. 💞


Stunning photos! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Belle, love your start on the Butterfly shawl. It looks great. So this is your first crochet. Congratulations.
> 
> Bev -- no I've crochetted many, many times. The women in my family were crocheters so they started me early. It's just that I dislike doing it. Unlike knitting, I find it tedious and I get stressed doing it -- so my usual comment is that I don't crochet. I suppose the truth is that I simply don't like to and I love knitting so much more. But even with all that having been said, it doesn't hurt me every so often to do something that is a good exercise if not a wonderfully joyful experience.
> 
> And to top it all off, after working on this yesterday, I realize that the arthritis in my hands flares up with the crocheting motion. Today, the hands hurt. I'm going to finish the shawl (not saying it will be a big one), and then set aside my hooks until once again I forget how little I enjoy it.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

RosD said:


> Rachel's hubby Len took these this morning near where they live at Avoca Beach about 2 1/2 hours north of Sydney. 💞


I have been playing around with some variegated merino which is the exact same color as the skies in these photos except that it is a lighter tone -- so imaging the intensity reduced by half. It is gorgeous 3-ply yarn. I was thinking about doing a Faroese shawl, but after knitting up over half of what I have, I'm certain that there would not be enough for the pattern that I started. So out it came. Now I have a huge ball of yarn because all of my yarn splices held when I RIPPED it. The ball, is probably 10" in diameter......


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RosD said:


> Rachel's hubby Len took these this morning near where they live at Avoca Beach about 2 1/2 hours north of Sydney. 💞


Simply stunning :thumbup:


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

Ronie said:


> Like I mentioned earlier I got the first repeat of rows 1-12 done.. I ended up frogging it and starting over.. it went very quickly and now I have the sequence of row's 10-12 in my head and see how it is working I think it will go very quickly


Beautiful yarn color!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Norma ;-)
> What weight yarn are you going to use?


It is Knit Picks worsted Wool of the Andes. I have started and I will take a photo tomorrow.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my version of Butterflies after 15 rounds.
> The colours don't allow the pattern to show very well but I don't mind since it should give me a nice warm shawl to wear around the house in the cooler weather. I do like the colours themselves, though.


What a lovely color combination.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> eshlemania said:
> 
> 
> > Belle, love your start on the Butterfly shawl. It looks great. So this is your first crochet. Congratulations.
> ...


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Don't forget that the February section is out for the 2016 scarf. 
Spoiler Alert!
I neglected everything else because I wanted to see this lovely yarn knit up.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> You were using fingering wt?????


The label says DK but it seems more like a heavy sport weight, maybe.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

annweb said:


> ...am also scared of having too many things on the go.


Is that really possible?
;-)


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> ...after working on this yesterday, I realize that the arthritis in my hands flares up with the crocheting motion...


I have also found that when using heavier weight yarn for crocheting. This looser fabric hasn't caused me any problems.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> It is Knit Picks worsted Wool of the Andes. I have started and I will take a photo tomorrow.


Looking forward to it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MrsMurdog said:


> What a lovely color combination.


I love it - very pretty blue tones & a great rust.
Actually the onscreen colours are pretty close for a change.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ros, those photos are gorgeous!!! Love the ocean and the harbor and the sky. Beautiful!!

Welcome, Debbie. Thanks for coming to play with us. 

Jane, I love the picture. So true!!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Jane, on the reminder for the BON scarf. I must get that printed out and started on.

MrsMurdog, brioche is not hard at all. You find a rhythm very quickly and it goes fast.  

I took my brioche cowl with me in the car this morning. This is going to get done quickly.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...I took my brioche cowl with me in the car this morning. This is going to get done quickly.


And where is the progress pic? Hmm?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I have also found that when using heavier weight yarn for crocheting. This looser fabric hasn't caused me any problems.


True. Find I don't have to hold the fabric, yarn and hook so tight to manipulate them. Think this is only the 2nd crochet major project that I have done in such fine yarn. Doing the small things like the s'flakes was easy because they were very quick. Would have preferred working in a heavier wt yarn but wasn't sure the pattern would show well enough.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

> annweb wrote:
> Falling way behind in answering all the comments .Glad you are imoroving Ros and sorry Julie is having too many down times ...
> 
> Thank you Ann, I am feeling better, I hope Julie does too!!!


Hope that antibiotic is continuing to work Ros- though I would hate a dairy free time! Fortunately it is a little cooler today. That does make life a lot easier!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Rachel's hubby Len took these this morning near where they live at Avoca Beach about 2 1/2 hours north of Sydney. 💞


What a lovely sunrise!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> This one was taken at Fremantle by Carmen's friend Kim. They've known each other since they were 5 years old and are still great friends. 💞


Beautiful! Such gentle colours!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Absolutely! I believe this one would be considered an MBK. LOL!


 :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Rachel's hubby Len took these this morning near where they live at Avoca Beach about 2 1/2 hours north of Sydney. 💞


Wow! Dramatic barely covers it.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> This one was taken at Fremantle by Carmen's friend Kim. They've known each other since they were 5 years old and are still great friends. 💞


Beautiful photo.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> I have been playing around with some variegated merino which is the exact same color as the skies in these photos except that it is a lighter tone -- so imaging the intensity reduced by half. It is gorgeous 3-ply yarn. I was thinking about doing a Faroese shawl, but after knitting up over half of what I have, I'm certain that there would not be enough for the pattern that I started. So out it came. Now I have a huge ball of yarn because all of my yarn splices held when I RIPPED it. The ball, is probably 10" in diameter......


That's why I like to wind onto my swift, when ripping back!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Don't forget that the February section is out for the 2016 scarf.
> Spoiler Alert!
> I neglected everything else because I wanted to see this lovely yarn knit up.


I love this combination of yarn and beads, Jane. So very delicate and feminine.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm having an evening off knitting. I think I'm going to frog Urquhart castle; I'm just not enjoying it - the yarn's fault, not the pattern. I think I will wait and restart when the pattern is complete. I need to start putting the aran together and cannot work up the enthusiasm. I've done 15 rows of the butterfly shawl but wish there was a chart, I keep losing myself in the string of instructions. Had to tink 2 rows of Winter and reknit because there was a mistake in the chart. All in all I'm feeling tired and out of sorts so no more knitting tonight.
Sorry to be so grumpy but thanks for listening. Going to stretch out and read before going to bed early for once. Brisk walk tomorrow morning may help.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I'm having an evening off knitting. I think I'm going to frog Urquhart castle; I'm just not enjoying it - the yarn's fault, not the pattern. I think I will wait and restart when the pattern is complete. I need to start putting the aran together and cannot work up the enthusiasm. I've done 15 rows of the butterfly shawl but wish there was a chart, I keep losing myself in the string of instructions. Had to tink 2 rows of Winter and reknit because there was a mistake in the chart. All in all I'm feeling tired and out of sorts so no more knitting tonight.
> Sorry to be so grumpy but thanks for listening. Going to stretch out and read before going to bed early for once. Brisk walk tomorrow morning may help.


You're allowed to feel grumpy in the circumstances! Hope the walk helps!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> I love this combination of yarn and beads, Jane. So very delicate and feminine.


Thank you, Linda 
I only had one skein of this yarn - so I fixed that by ordering 2 more once I saw how nicely it knits up. Feels really nice to work with as well.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> ...I've done 15 rows of the butterfly shawl but wish there was a chart, I keep losing myself in the string of instructions.


Well, you are at the point now where you only have to deal with 3 rows & they are pretty straight forward.
Bon courage!


> Had to tink 2 rows of Winter and reknit because there was a mistake in the chart.


Too bad you were quick off the mark on that one. :-(
I hadn't gotten that far before the corrrection came out - still not there. I *did* overlook the fact that I was supposed to increase needle size but realized it after the first row & figured that it wouldn't make a whole pile of difference.


> All in all I'm feeling tired and out of sorts so no more knitting tonight.


Sounds like a time out is in order - reading sounds like a good option.


> Sorry to be so grumpy but thanks for listening....


That's what we are here for. Who else could understand what's going on?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Here is my Butterflies shawl after 47 rounds - I said 48 before but I hadn't done the last row. It is 21 inches down the spine.

I have more yarn so I am still not sure how much longer to keep at it.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I'm having an evening off knitting. I think I'm going to frog Urquhart castle; I'm just not enjoying it - the yarn's fault, not the pattern. I think I will wait and restart when the pattern is complete. I need to start putting the aran together and cannot work up the enthusiasm. I've done 15 rows of the butterfly shawl but wish there was a chart, I keep losing myself in the string of instructions. Had to tink 2 rows of Winter and reknit because there was a mistake in the chart. All in all I'm feeling tired and out of sorts so no more knitting tonight.
> Sorry to be so grumpy but thanks for listening. Going to stretch out and read before going to bed early for once. Brisk walk tomorrow morning may help.


Linda--i charted the Butterfly as I just wasn't able to read the written instructions. Eye killing challenge with mistakes galore. Big Ugh! I would send what I did but it so scrappy that don't think anyone could read it. But it wasn't hard to do 3 rows of it--rows 10-12 which are the repeat ones. As soon as I did that the essence and flow of the pattern came clear--light bulb moment. It is really very simple once you get it. For me, the problem was missing the increase dc stitches at the beginning, end and on either side of the spine column. Now I am buzzing right along stopping to rest my thumbs and trying to get some other work done.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Ros, do get well soon. I'm so sorry to hear your sick. 

I quit reading my two weeks of workshop when I saw that I took Sat off and Sunday I had about 60 pages to read. I decided to come over here and just browse for this next two weeks. 

Thanks for all the wonderful things you've said about my trip. I really enjoyed it and wish I could get over there again, but with John a year away from retirement we need to save money not spend it on big trips.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Like I mentioned earlier I got the first repeat of rows 1-12 done.. I ended up frogging it and starting over.. it went very quickly and now I have the sequence of row's 10-12 in my head and see how it is working I think it will go very quickly


That is excellent work, Ronie. You have it down very nicely. I like the color also.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

MrsMurdog said:


> Now to get back to my WIPs.


You're joining me. I'm also still doing WIPS. I am looking forward to the steek class that Elizabeth will be doing in the middle of the month. I will be making the little wrist warmers maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

britgirl said:


> This was my first one. I did 24 rows plus the edging row. I haven't blocked it. The second one is after row 18 on the current one. I have loads of yarn for this one, so it will be a much larger size that I can wear.
> 
> Sue


Sue, they both look very nice. I never used to block crocheted items. Do they get blocked usually?

When I made doilies, I would use lots of starch and then iron them. I guess that's blocking, I just never thought about it as that.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Very pretty, Ann. My grandmother used to make lap blankets like that. I treasure one that she made when she was over 95.

Sue


annweb said:


> Ronie asked to see this start on a blanket .Using up some yarn and when it runs out I shall finish .


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Norma.

Look forward to seeing some pics after you start.

Sue


Normaedern said:


> Sue and Jane beautiful work! I am hoping to start today!


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my version of Butterflies after 15 rounds.
> The colours don't allow the pattern to show very well but I don't mind since it should give me a nice warm shawl to wear around the house in the cooler weather. I do like the colours themselves, though.


Jane, I love the colors. What is the yarn?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Don't forget that the February section is out for the 2016 scarf.
> Spoiler Alert!
> I neglected everything else because I wanted to see this lovely yarn knit up.


It looks so pretty, Jane! Printed out my February information and will get to it soon!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I'm having an evening off knitting. I think I'm going to frog Urquhart castle; I'm just not enjoying it - the yarn's fault, not the pattern. I think I will wait and restart when the pattern is complete. I need to start putting the aran together and cannot work up the enthusiasm. I've done 15 rows of the butterfly shawl but wish there was a chart, I keep losing myself in the string of instructions. Had to tink 2 rows of Winter and reknit because there was a mistake in the chart. All in all I'm feeling tired and out of sorts so no more knitting tonight.
> Sorry to be so grumpy but thanks for listening. Going to stretch out and read before going to bed early for once. Brisk walk tomorrow morning may help.


That's what we're here for! So sorry you've had such a time of it with your knitting today. Hopefully tomorrow will be a better day.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I just got back a short time ago. Two little ones can be quite exhausting. Alexandra's preschool was on a two hour delay because of the after effects of the snow, so she didn't start until 11.15 and then finished at 1.15. I find putting two children into car seats and fastening all the restraints quite challenging, especially for just over a five mins drive, and having to repeat it at the other end, and then doing same a couple of hours later. I am glad to sit with a cuppa tea and look at the posts, and hopefully after dinner do some knitting or crocheting.

Sue


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I just got back a short time ago. Two little ones can be quite exhausting. Alexandra's preschool was on a two hour delay because of the after effects of the snow, so she didn't start until 11.15 and then finished at 1.15. I find putting two children into car seats and fastening all the restraints quite challenging, especially for just over a five mins drive, and having to repeat it at the other end, and then doing same a couple of hours later. I am glad to sit with a cuppa tea and look at the posts, and hopefully after dinner do some knitting or crocheting.
> 
> Sue


 :thumbup: lol!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my Butterflies shawl after 47 rounds - I said 48 before but I hadn't done the last row. It is 21 inches down the spine.
> 
> I have more yarn so I am still not sure how much longer to keep at it.


So the width of the shawl is about 42?" It is looking nice. I am at 19 rows at the moment and the thumbs need a break.

Your pink scarf is very pretty. Very light feel to it.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my Butterflies shawl after 47 rounds - I said 48 before but I hadn't done the last row. It is 21 inches down the spine.
> 
> I have more yarn so I am still not sure how much longer to keep at it.


It looks great, Jane!


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

RosD said:


> I thought I would try this shawl, I've done 6 rows. I hope it's correct, I haven't done very much crocheting for a very long time, except for the occasional picot edging. 💞


That is beautiful yarn, Ros. I love the color and your doing a very good job on the shawl so far.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Well you know, part of you wanted to do it. What is one more WIP!

Sue


linda09 said:


> Some very nice little shawls developing. You have tempted me yet again to do something I had every intention of NOT doing. I'm so weak and you all are so persuasive with your pretty work. :roll:


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

annweb said:


> Ronie asked to see this start on a blanket .Using up some yarn and when it runs out I shall finish .


What a great way to use up small bits of leftover yarn. The blanket is coming along very nicely. I really like the idea and your crocheting, of course, Anne.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Cary .

I really enjoyed crocheting that ornament. The pics helped a lot. First time I turned it wrong way and wouldn't have realized without the pic. I guess I am definitely a visual learner.

Sue


sisu said:


> Sue, both of yours look so pretty too. That bright green one will be so perfect for your gd and adding a little button at the top is a great idea.
> 
> Love that little heart ornament Sue. Will definitely give that a try later today!
> 
> Nice pics of your family too Sue. Love how engaged they all are in their building


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Stunning pics, Ros.

Sue


RosD said:


> Rachel's hubby Len took these this morning near where they live at Avoca Beach about 2 1/2 hours north of Sydney. 💞


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

RosD said:


> Rachel's hubby Len took these this morning near where they live at Avoca Beach about 2 1/2 hours north of Sydney. 💞


Those are absolutely lovely photos.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Another great pic. Thanks for sharing, Ros.

Sue


RosD said:


> This one was taken at Fremantle by Carmen's friend Kim. They've known each other since they were 5 years old and are still great friends. 💞


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

dogyarns said:


> Absolutely! I believe this one would be considered an MBK. LOL!


What does MBK mean, please? It looks like a joke, but I haven't a clue Elizabeth.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

RosD said:


> This one was taken at Fremantle by Carmen's friend Kim. They've known each other since they were 5 years old and are still great friends. 💞


That is another absolutely stunning photo. You are all so talented to take pictures like these.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Don't forget that the February section is out for the 2016 scarf.
> Spoiler Alert!
> I neglected everything else because I wanted to see this lovely yarn knit up.


Thank you for the reminder! It looks gorgeous :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Melanie. Yes, it fits her perfectly. I just knit until the yarn ran out. It was really just my practice piece.

Sue


MissMelba said:


> Nice start Ronie
> 
> That green will be perfect for St. Patrick's Day Sue. It looks the perfect size for a young girl.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Dodie . are you using stitch markers and lifelines??


Yes to both lifelines and markers. I wouldn't be able to do it at all otherwise.

Yes, I have finely figured out how to get this pattern finished. I am writing down each set of knitting blocks, knowing that a YO and K2Tog come after every one except the first and second YOs. It is working now and I am on the right track. I was missing stitches and YOs before, but I think that's behind me now. I'm also checking the stitch count if a row is not right. I don't know why this is so hard for me, I've knitted several lace articles and have never had this kind of trouble. It could be I was going to fast, I really don't know. Thanks for all the help. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Linda, what a shame all that work!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Will be interested to know how big it finishes up at. I am sure it will be very comfy.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> I am working on row 48 - might make this the last rep. However, my intention was to use up the yarn & make a comfy wrap.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Jane, the bear poster is so very apt and really applies to knitting too. Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That was my first attempt was like, and even on the green one. Once I got to row 12, I got the rhythm of it, but I still make stupid little mistakes, but at least I catch them now.

Sue


tamarque said:


> Big sigh of relief. Had to frog more than half the Butterfly (about 9 rows). Had missed a basic design element and was struggling with understanding the pattern. Finally got it and have come back about 6 rows so far. The pattern is very regular but my eyes don't track easily and reading crochet directions is a brutal exercise. Finally charted out the 3 pattern rows and got to see what the problem was. Such a dumb mistake. Hate when that happens.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes, it doesn't bother me too much frogging back the crochet

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Sorry that you had to frog but at least it was early on. Also - so much easier to frog crochet than knitting - but you can't just drop down to fix a stitch which can be a pain.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I found I have about memorized the pattern now, understanding one row with dc and sc and then progressing to V- stitch and finally the shell.

Yes, I only did 24 rows as that was when the yarn ran out and it was more of a practice piece. The one I am doing now should be a regulat sized shawl. I have more than enough yarn.

Sue


Ronie said:


> Isn't that something... it is what I like best about crochet... the next row just doesn't work if you made a mistake the row before... I am thinking I should just re-write or attempt to chart the 3 repeat rows... but once you get going it is easily memorized... but then for future use it would be nice.. I doubt my memory would hold onto the sequence for very long..
> The good news is once you get going it works up very quickly
> 
> I will be doing many more than 24 rows... I am sure most of us will... I think Sue stopped only because of the shortage of yarn.. What yarn and size hook are you using.. I would think you should of gotten more than 6 inches.. maybe the second time around will show it to be a bit larger


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Don't forget that the February section is out for the 2016 scarf.
> Spoiler Alert!
> I neglected everything else because I wanted to see this lovely yarn knit up.


Jane, that is absolutely lovely. I don't mind the spoiler alert as I haven't started mine yet, but I will.

I think I have decided on one lace project at a time! I might get something done if I do that!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That's looking good, a Jane. Thanks for the reminder. One more thing to catch up on.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Don't forget that the February section is out for the 2016 scarf.
> Spoiler Alert!
> I neglected everything else because I wanted to see this lovely yarn knit up.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> That was my first attempt was like, and even on the green one. Once I got to row 12, I got the rhythm of it, but I still make stupid little mistakes, but at least I catch them now.
> 
> Sue


I got there now, too, after doing a quick chart. Here is my Butterfly at Row 19.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> Jane, I love the colors. What is the yarn?


Thanks, Dodie
It is Colorway Wool by Ice Yarns - 50% Wool, 50% Acrylic.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> It looks so pretty, Jane!...


Thank you, Pam


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I really don't know. I am not bothering with the green one. I am sure my GD won't know the difference, but I think the one I am doing now will need to be blocked to open up the pattern

Sue


Dodie R. said:


> Sue, they both look very nice. I never used to block crocheted items. Do they get blocked usually?
> 
> When I made doilies, I would use lots of starch and then iron them. I guess that's blocking, I just never thought about it as that.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> So the width of the shawl is about 42?" It is looking nice. ...
> Your pink scarf is very pretty. Very light feel to it.


Thank you, Tanya


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> It looks great, Jane!


Thank you, Pam


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> ... It looks gorgeous :thumbup:


Thank you, Norma


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Tanya, that is looking really good. I am about at the same stage with mine. I don't know if Iwill crochet any tonight. I need to work on my MKALs. I have got to keep up with at least one!

Sur


tamarque said:


> I got there now, too, after doing a quick chart. Here is my Butterfly at Row 19.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Will be interested to know how big it finishes up at. I am sure it will be very comfy...


I do plan on blocking this - might be warmer not blocked, though, I suppose. I * would* like to open up the pattern a bit.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> Jane, that is absolutely lovely. ...


Thank you, Dodie


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> That's looking good, a Jane. ..


Thank you, Sue


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ... Here is my Butterfly at Row 19.


Oh, yours is opened up quite nicely to show the pattern, Tanya.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Tanya ,Jane and Sue makiing excellent progress with B'flies .Like the reddish /orange .
I put the crochet aside after 5 rows and knitted the scarf .Was really stupid over row 5 then suddenly saw what I was doing wrong so wasted a lot of time .
Linda ,hope you soon get into your stride .Think we are having to stay out of the rain too much giving us fuzzy heads .
I am a tad cross .Decided I was going to buy some more needles so I could do the socks with Bev .Spent ages looking for them and found many stockists were out of stock.Finally found somewhere which seemed to have them and get an e mail saying they were waiting for an order .So annoying as it took them 2 days to let me know 
.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Oh, yours is opened up quite nicely to show the pattern, Tanya.


I think that is because I use an F hook on the fingering which is pretty thin. Also the yarn doesn't have much loft to it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

annweb said:


> ...I was going to buy some more needles so I could do the socks with Bev... found many stockists were out of stock....


Why such a run on needles, I wonder. We must be going to have a lot of people join us for Bev's party!
;-)


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Tanya ,Jane and Sue makiing excellent progress with B'flies .Like the reddish /orange .
> I put the crochet aside after 5 rows and knitted the scarf .Was really stupid over row 5 then suddenly saw what I was doing wrong so wasted a lot of time .
> Linda ,hope you soon get into your stride .Think we are having to stay out of the rain too much giving us fuzzy heads .
> I am a tad cross .Decided I was going to buy some more needles so I could do the socks with Bev .Spent ages looking for them and found many stockists were out of stock.Finally found somewhere which seemed to have them and get an e mail saying they were waiting for an order .So annoying as it took them 2 days to let me know
> .


Glad you like the color. It is showing pretty close to true.

It is funny that when we are in a negative space everything we try to do just seems to go wrong. Time for a nice glass of wine, some really dark chocolate and a good movie.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

tamarque said:


> I got there now, too, after doing a quick chart. Here is my Butterfly at Row 19.


Tanya, I love the color, good crochet work also.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Lovely colorway Jane for the BON scarf. That is knitting up very pretty. And you are fast  Your Butterflies shawl looks quite cushy.

Linda, we are here for you, vent away. We certainly understand why you are grumpy. Sorry you will be frogging but better to be happy with the project. Enjoy your walk tomorrow.

I would be cranky if I had to give up cheese and other dairy products, lol.

Sue, it will be nice when kids get to the age that they become self-loading cargo, lol.

Nice vibrant red Tanya.

Slowly I am completing Uhura. Very slowly, lol. I got 1 1/2 rows done today. At this rate I will finish it about Feb 12th, lol. Unless I can get something done on it during the weekend. I am partway through Clue 3 of Urquhart and doing the final game for Scoreboard. I will need to duplicate stitch the banner rows that I did in a different blue at the very beginning and have no idea how long that will take as I have never done any duplicate stitching. But hey, a new skill to be learned  I think I can get the BON February clue done by the end of February. But a new MKAL started today; Heads Will Roll and I have yet to cast on Love Story. I have selected my yarn for each of them though, both reds.

My belly dance happy hour class starts up again tonight. We have been on hiatus for the holidays since October. I really enjoy this class. It has been the same group of women for several years so we dance, chat, and generally laugh a lot, which is why I call it happy hour. The dancing is not difficult but the company is good. I will go back to the dance studio someday for challenging classes but am waiting until the new house gets built (better not to spend too much money on frivolities, yarn of course being a necessity). So I will put on some blingy belly dance wear and shimmy away 

Hope all have a great night or day for you down under ladies,

Melanie


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> What does MBK mean, please? It looks like a joke, but I haven't a clue Elizabeth.


MBK = Must Be Knit. See, I learned that lesson last week :lol:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

annweb said:


> T
> I am a tad cross .Decided I was going to buy some more needles so I could do the socks with Bev .Spent ages looking for them and found many stockists were out of stock.Finally found somewhere which seemed to have them and get an e mail saying they were waiting for an order .So annoying as it took them 2 days to let me know
> .


grrr


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I found I have about memorized the pattern now, understanding one row with dc and sc and then progressing to V- stitch and finally the shell........
> 
> Sue


And paying attention to the increase dc's. It is a very easy pattern. What I like is how easy it is to figure out where you are at any point.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> Tanya, I love the color, good crochet work also.


thanks Dodie.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

tamarque said:


> MBK = Must Be Knit. See, I learned that lesson last week :lol:


Thanks, Tanya. That must be on one of the many pages I decided not to read. I have to stay caught up, but it's hard to stay caught up and knit too. How do people do it?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> Thanks, Tanya. That must be on one of the many pages I decided not to read. I have to stay caught up, but it's hard to stay caught up and knit too. How do people do it?


By typing with one hand in my case! Hanging on to my knitting and needles with the other!


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> By typing with one hand in my case! Hanging on to my knitting and needles with the other!


Julie, your more talented that I am! I'm afraid I'd really mess up, especially with lace. I'll just read most of the posts, then go sit down, watch tv and knit. Watching tv is not doing me any good, really. I have made more than a few mistakes because of that!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> Thanks, Tanya. That must be on one of the many pages I decided not to read. I have to stay caught up, but it's hard to stay caught up and knit too. How do people do it?


24/7 insanity?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Lovely colorway Jane for the BON scarf. That is knitting up very pretty. And you are fast  Your Butterflies shawl looks quite cushy.


Thank you, Melanie 
I gave in to the urge to knit it right away (as opposed to doing chores) as a bit of a celebration/reward.
I have been trying to find the printouts for a bunch of UFOs for the past few weeks. All my notes were on there & it would make some of the things difficult to carry on with otherwise. I was starting to think that I must have thrown it all out - except that I don't throw anything away. It had to be a big stack according to what I remembered having on the go. 
I had pretty well exhausted the possibilities. Then this morning, I looked in the one last - what I thought unlikely place - & there they were - quite a stack including notes for finished projects.


> Sue, it will be nice when kids get to the age that they become self-loading cargo


Is this a recognized stage in child development?


> a new MKAL started today; Heads Will Roll


I had that on my list but I haven't decided if I will do it now - trying to clear some things off my plate - or plates.


> My belly dance happy hour class starts up again tonight. ...


Have fun shimmying!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> Julie, your more talented that I am! I'm afraid I'd really mess up, especially with lace. I'll just read most of the posts, then go sit down, watch tv and knit. Watching tv is not doing me any good, really. I have made more than a few mistakes because of that!


Or more silly perhaps, Dodie- could explain all sorts of errors- at present I am typing with both hands, and the knitting is perched on my knee. This is where I am at now with the Anastasiya hat!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ...This is where I am at now with the Anastasiya hat!


Looking lovely - near the end?
Ringo is doing what a dog should do.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Just caught this response from you after I posted. Ha.


Yes I was slow in posting  I had walked past my piece that is just sitting like I took the picture.. and thought "gosh that doesn't look much bigger.. and I was right it is the same as yours  I am a loose knitter but maybe not when it comes to crochet.. most of what I do with crochet never asks for a gauge....

I have more of a difficult time retaining gauge in knitting.. I do all the home work but then I must really relax when it comes to knitting because it gets very loose after awhile..


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Having just said that I am wary of adding another MKAL to my WIPs, I am being tempted by the Waiting for Rain KAL - that short row shawl that we were looking at the other day.
http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/softsweater-knits/3368062/1-25

Anyone want to join me?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I got there now, too, after doing a quick chart. Here is my Butterfly at Row 19.


Looks great, Tanya!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Looking lovely - near the end?
> Ringo is doing what a dog should do.


Ditto from me, Julie!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Having just said that I am wary of adding another MKAL to my WIPs, I am being tempted by the Waiting for Rain KAL - that short row shawl that we were looking at the other day.
> http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/softsweater-knits/3368062/1-25
> 
> Anyone want to join me?


I would love to join you, but really just don't have enough time right now. 

Edit: But I did purchase the pattern because I really would like to make it at some point.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Looking lovely - near the end?
> Ringo is doing what a dog should do.


Not far! a few more rounds in Moss Stitch, then the decrease round and tie down, it will be a bit more than the 47 stitches in the pattern because I need a 24 inch hat.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Don't forget that the February section is out for the 2016 scarf.
> Spoiler Alert!
> I neglected everything else because I wanted to see this lovely yarn knit up.


Jane this is so pretty... I got mine done too..  I really miss the boat when it comes to beading and cannot for the life of me get my counts to come out right on the next patterned row.. so I tinked back for I'm not sure how many times and just did the middle of my clue in the beads.. and I did them my way.. and it worked


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Ditto from me, Julie!


Thanks, Pam!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Jane this is so pretty... I got mine done too..  I really miss the boat when it comes to beading and cannot for the life of me get my counts to come out right on the next patterned row.. so I tinked back for I'm not sure how many times and just did the middle of my clue in the beads.. and I did them my way.. and it worked


It looks great, Ronie! Such a pretty color.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Jane this is so pretty... I got mine done too..  I really miss the boat when it comes to beading and cannot for the life of me get my counts to come out right on the next patterned row.. so I tinked back for I'm not sure how many times and just did the middle of my clue in the beads.. and I did them my way.. and it worked


It is a lovely colour, Ronie- Glad you are working a method of beading that works for you.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my Butterflies shawl after 47 rounds - I said 48 before but I hadn't done the last row. It is 21 inches down the spine.
> 
> I have more yarn so I am still not sure how much longer to keep at it.


Jane that looks like it will end up a square!! I bet that is how we wear it too ... this is really working up quick and very nice!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> Yes to both lifelines and markers. I wouldn't be able to do it at all otherwise.
> 
> Yes, I have finely figured out how to get this pattern finished. I am writing down each set of knitting blocks, knowing that a YO and K2Tog come after every one except the first and second YOs. It is working now and I am on the right track. I was missing stitches and YOs before, but I think that's behind me now. I'm also checking the stitch count if a row is not right. I don't know why this is so hard for me, I've knitted several lace articles and have never had this kind of trouble. It could be I was going to fast, I really don't know. Thanks for all the help. I really appreciate it.


I think sometimes a pattern just fights us for no real reason.. everyone does fine but with a few we have done here I have been more lost than I can imagine.. then its to the frog pond... well I don't have that much patience for repeatedly frogging so I end up not doing it.. I am so glad you were able to find the issue and are now on your way to getting it finished


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I got there now, too, after doing a quick chart. Here is my Butterfly at Row 19.


Tanya that is looking very nice!! the more I see this pattern the more I like it


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Have fun Melanie!!! 

Yay Jane!!! isn't it a great feeling finding something like that.. when we got the new carpet at work several things got mislaid and it has been quite a challenge for all of us to find them.. I did find a few very important items.. the rest will show up slowly!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Yes I was slow in posting  I had walked past my piece that is just sitting like I took the picture.. and thought "gosh that doesn't look much bigger.. and I was right it is the same as yours  I am a loose knitter but maybe not when it comes to crochet.. most of what I do with crochet never asks for a gauge....
> 
> I have more of a difficult time retaining gauge in knitting.. I do all the home work but then I must really relax when it comes to knitting because it gets very loose after awhile..


I don't think you were slow in posting; it is just how timing worked out.

As for gauge: I would say that you have enough knitting experience to know if you are comfortable with your style. If you want to change it, you can work on it as you know all the basics and can concentrate on how you hold the yarn, needles and tension and can tweak your style. But if you are happy with your knitting, stay with it.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks Pam and Julie.. if we ever get sun I would take a picture outside.. these were taken by a window


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Jane this is so pretty... I got mine done too..  I really miss the boat when it comes to beading and cannot for the life of me get my counts to come out right on the next patterned row.. so I tinked back for I'm not sure how many times and just did the middle of my clue in the beads.. and I did them my way.. and it worked


Nice Ronie. Love the color; it comes across as a soft raspberry.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Pam/Ronie--thank you.

Jane--would love to do that shawl but not sure about the time. I am not good at working several projects at once and am still so far behind myself with that coat looming before me. Tempting though.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tanya, love your Butterfly shawl. Looking good!

Melanie, enjoy your class. Shimmy away.

Linda, that's what we are here for, to listen when someone needs to vent.

Julie, love that hat. The yarn looks yummy.  Ringo looks so peaceful in his patch of sun. 

Ann, sorry about the needles. Hopefully, you will be able to find some.

Ronie, your BON scarf is looking great!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Thanks Pam and Julie.. if we ever get sun I would take a picture outside.. these were taken by a window


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Tanya, love your Butterfly shawl. Looking good!
> 
> Melanie, enjoy your class. Shimmy away.
> 
> ...


It 's the wool and silk (Rowan's silk Twist) that I got about 1/4 price, and the parcel went missing, and turned up last Monday.
He is a bit of a sun worshipper!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Jane this is so pretty...


Thank you, Ronie ;-)


> I got mine done too...... just did the middle of my clue in the beads...


Yours is looking lovely, Ronie. 
The beads in the January section don't look like they are going the same way as mine.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Jane that looks like it will end up a square!! I bet that is how we wear it too ... this is really working up quick and very nice!!


An open square, I guess. I think that it should drape quite well.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Tanya, love your Butterfly shawl. Looking good!
> 
> Melanie, enjoy your class. Shimmy away.
> 
> ...


Thanx Bev.

And your brioche cowl is looking good, too. It has been some time since I did any brioche. Found it labor intensive but loved the squooshy feel to the fabric.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> He is a bit of a sun worshipper!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:

So glad your parcel turned up.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...Yay Jane!!! isn't it a great feeling finding something like that...


Yes - I was quite relieved.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Here's my brioche cowl start.


Lovely colour, Bev.
Well begun is half done! :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> So glad your parcel turned up.


I've got to pay for it, though, now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I've got to pay for it, though, now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Opps. Hope it doesn't stretch you too much.

Thanks, Tanya and Jane, for your comments on my brioche cowl. I am thinking of making a brioche scarf for DH. I think he would like the squishiness of it.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Tanya, love your Butterfly shawl. Looking good!
> 
> Melanie, enjoy your class. Shimmy away.
> 
> ...


That's looking good, Bev!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Ronie said:


> I think sometimes a pattern just fights us for no real reason.. everyone does fine but with a few we have done here I have been more lost than I can imagine.. then its to the frog pond... well I don't have that much patience for repeatedly frogging so I end up not doing it.. I am so glad you were able to find the issue and are now on your way to getting it finished


I've had more crochet patterns than any other craft fight me...and I don't think it was the British/American terminology problem. I stay with pineapple crochet more often because of fewer problems written in.

Just had a considering thought on tatting equipment...whatever recommended crochet hook recommended on the packaging, subtract a size. And for tatting, I won't emphasize a brand choice. You know what you like for crochet...that won't have to be dealt with here.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> You can really see the pattern Ros


Thank you Melanie. I may not get any further as Row 8 has confused me!! Row 7 is correct as far as I can tell. I frogged row 7 and did it again just to be sure. So I have a problem with row 8, it's not working out. I'm definitely not good with crochet!!! 💞 I did make my Mum a big crochet doily many years ago and few afghans, a baby top and that's about it. 😀


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Marvellous!


Thank you Jane. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I am looking forward to seeing how the colours play out.
> I have some Chroma but the only thing I have knit with is is a pair of crocodile booties.
> I have some in shades of green that I thought might look good for the Spring Wood Shawl that Sue will be hosting soon but I just took a look at it & it calls for lace weight - & lots of it: approximately 1550 yards. I think that will have to buy some yarn for this one. So much for using stash - you just never have what you need!


Love the pic Jane. I love the crocodile booties, I haven't made them before are they easy to make? 💞 Yes you definitely need to buy yarn!!! 😍


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Melanie. I may not get any further as Row 8 has confused me!! Row 7 is correct as far as I can tell. I frogged row 7 and did it again just to be sure. So I have a problem with row 8, it's not working out. I'm definitely not good with crochet!!! 💞 I did make my Mum a big crochet doily many years ago and few afghans, a baby top and that's about it. 😀


Did you get all the increase dc's into the row? That is where I find problems occurring. Look at how you are seeing the pattern. The pattern stacks on itself: a single dc, V st and shell stitch on 3 succeeding rows. Read the pattern the same way that you read knitting. Follow the elements and how they relate to each other. Maybe this will help.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Have you been marking your spines? I found that was what really helped me as it clearly broke it into different segments and helped me see the problems. can you read your crocheting? Believe me I did a lot of frogging with my first attempt, and then the light came on. I am still making errors but they are stipid little things that I can see now. At first compared to knitting it was one big jumble for me. I nearly despaired of being able to complete a shawl, but definitely am more confident now. It has probably done me a lot of good having to frog so much as I don't usually have to do much with my knitting. It definitely is a learning experience for me.

I do hope that you can figure it out and will be able to continue with the shawl,

Sue


RosD said:


> Thank you Melanie. I may not get any further as Row 8 has confused me!! Row 7 is correct as far as I can tell. I frogged row 7 and did it again just to be sure. So I have a problem with row 8, it's not working out. I'm definitely not good with crochet!!! 💞 I did make my Mum a big crochet doily many years ago and few afghans, a baby top and that's about it. 😀


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ... Row 8 has confused me!! Row 7 is correct as far as I can tell....


Can you put your finger on what is not working out?
Rnd 7 was basically a sequence of dc, ch3, sc, ch3 repeated in each section. Then rnd 8 works a V-stitch in each dc & sc in sc.
Rnd 9 will work a shell in the V-stitch.
Right - the UK uses dc in place of sc while the dc becomes tr.

Does that help or muddy it up more?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Love the pic Jane. I love the crocodile booties, I haven't made them before are they easy to make?


They take a while - took a bit of concentration to get the idea they eat up the yarn.


> Yes you definitely need to buy yarn!!!


But I really, really *do* want to be good. Don't be encouraging me!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> But I really, really *do* want to be good. Don't be encouraging me!


Good at what did you say!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I would love to, but I am getting behind with my other MKALs right now, so think will have to decline.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Having just said that I am wary of adding another MKAL to my WIPs, I am being tempted by the Waiting for Rain KAL - that short row shawl that we were looking at the other day.
> http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/softsweater-knits/3368062/1-25
> 
> Anyone want to join me?


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Yay for finding your notes Jane 

Lovely color Ronie for your BON. There is no bead police so bead or not, just like the name.

Ringo looks quite content Julie.

I can't help with row 8 Ros, but I see that others have chimed in. Hopefully you can find the block and move on.

Class was fun, so glad they are back in session. Off to get some knitting done before bed.

Cheers,

Melanie


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

This is going to be fun, even if Linda's knickers get into a twist.  

My elder DD is home for most of this week and I am w-a-y behind you already. I will pop in when I can. Have fun!

p.2 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Opps. Hope it doesn't stretch you too much.
> 
> Thanks, Tanya and Jane, for your comments on my brioche cowl. I am thinking of making a brioche scarf for DH. I think he would like the squishiness of it.


Actually it's the Water Rates bill that has finally turned up, after nearly a year on, that will tip the balance- I have an application in to the Ministry for an appointment.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Good at what did you say!


At not buying more yarn.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Xale Lilae/ Lilae Shawl by Grace Karen Burns
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/xale-lilae--lilae-shawl

Plus other lovely free patterns
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#designer=Grace%20Karen%20Burns&view=captioned_thumbs&sort=date&availability=free

215s-04 Lace Cape by Pierrot (Gosyo Co., Ltd)
http://gosyo.co.jp/english/pattern/eHTML/ePDF/1506/215s-04_Lace_Cape.pdf

Confetti Baby Blanket by CrochetZone
http://crochetzone.com/2015/05/14/free-crochet-pattern-for-confetti-baby-blanket/


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Yours is looking lovely, Ronie.
> The beads in the January section don't look like they are going the same way as mine.


I looked and looked and looked at this thing and I must of gotten it backwards. It is in laceweight and since the stitches are so open I can't tell the difference in that section. I can in the second one.. I wonder how hard it would be to turn it? since those stitches were picked up and knitted.. hmm I have a month to figure it out..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I hope you can get some needles that will work for you Ann!! that is sure frustrating.. 

Looks great Bev.. and a lot of fun


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

As many of you probably know, my DH and I went on a Rhine River Christmas Markets cruise. As a prelude to this, we spent a couple of days in London. London has always held a special place in my heart and I will always seize the opportunity to visit there. 

Here are a few pics from our visit there. These are all in the Westminster area.
Admiralty Arch is at the opposite end of The Mall from Buckingham Palace. Usually The Mall is filled with traffic, or on State occasions with Guards on their horses, at which time it is bedecked with flags. On this particular day it was closed to traffic as there had been a large protest march to a Westminster.

The Admiralty Building, on the perimeter of Horse Guards Parade

Horse Guards Parade with the London Eye in the background

Sue


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Ros I think we all had many false starts but once you see what they are saying it goes so nice...I know this is something you would be very good at. It is just new and different.. I think the finished shawl it beautiful though  I am sure one of your girls would grab it up


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks for a glimps into your vacation Sue... I love these pictures


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

*britgirl* --> I've saved the whole slew of 2-1-2016 postings of Westminster surrounding grounds into your folder. I know my Mom to adore building cross stitch...and painting.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ..... hmm I have a month to figure it out..


Maybe Elizabeth will see it more clearly than we do. It looks fine - just different from mine. You could do the same thing on the other end.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...These are all in the Westminster area...


Thanks for this start on your tour, Sue. ;-)


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> As many of you probably know, my DH and I went on a Rhine River Christmas Markets cruise. As a prelude to this, we spent a couple of days in London. London has always held a special place in my heart and I will always seize the opportunity to visit there.
> 
> Here are a few pics from our visit there. These are all in the Westminster area.
> Admiralty Arch is at the opposite end of The Mall from Buckingham Palace. Usually The Mall is filled with traffic, or on State occasions with Guards on their horses, at which time it is bedecked with flags. On this particular day it was closed to traffic as there had been a large protest march to a Westminster.
> ...


Wonderful photos, Sue!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Thanks for a glimps into your vacation Sue... I love these pictures


ditto


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> I got there now, too, after doing a quick chart. Here is my Butterfly at Row 19.


That is really pretty! :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> By typing with one hand in my case! Hanging on to my knitting and needles with the other!


That is multi tasking I can't do!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Or more silly perhaps, Dodie- could explain all sorts of errors- at present I am typing with both hands, and the knitting is perched on my knee. This is where I am at now with the Anastasiya hat!


Those are great photos! Love the hat and love Ringo.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> 215s-04 Lace Cape by Pierrot (Gosyo Co., Ltd)
> http://gosyo.co.jp/english/pattern/eHTML/ePDF/1506/215s-04_Lace_Cape.pdf


So...it's again you I have to thank! It's a nice crocheted project going from wide (bottom) to neckline. I had two entries for 2-1-2016 in my Notepad attempts...and I have this saved and printed!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie said:


> Jane this is so pretty... I got mine done too..  I really miss the boat when it comes to beading and cannot for the life of me get my counts to come out right on the next patterned row.. so I tinked back for I'm not sure how many times and just did the middle of my clue in the beads.. and I did them my way.. and it worked


Looking very pretty!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Tanya, love your Butterfly shawl. Looking good!
> 
> Melanie, enjoy your class. Shimmy away.
> 
> ...


Looking good! My colour too.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, those photos are great. Thank you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That is multi tasking I can't do!


You need both hands for each task?!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Those are great photos! Love the hat and love Ringo.


The finished object on my head, and on the keyboard-

I have cast on a second- assuming I will need two- one on and one recovering from rainstorms!


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Julie !i like that pattern and colour .Pleased the parcel was found but water and wool bills ? Never rains but pours .
Sue..good London pics .
Bev ..the blue cowl is looking good .
Ronie ...the beads are different from mine too .In the thread in Elizabeths group there was someone who had got the start mixed up and Elizabeth had suggested a means of getting it right .Pretty colour .
Jane ...went back but never found the crocodile boots .Have you posted a pic ? Always intended trying to make them .As they say ' the road to heaven is paved with good intentions '
Hooe you get out for your cobweb clearing Linda .Apart from the wind it is pleasant here


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

That is sadly only too true, normally for me! The Water Bill took such an age before I saw even one invoice. However Ringo and I are survivors, and we wont be cast down by this setback. I know now the meter number- because there are 5 meters at the top of the drive- I know also the reading for January 20th- and I've been told how to go about working out if there is still a leak. Just have to get my 'a into g' tomorrow before it heats up.
I like the pattern too, thanks to Ros who knitted it some time back!



annweb said:


> Julie !i like that pattern and colour .Pleased the parcel was found but water and wool bills ? Never rains but pours .
> Sue..good London pics .
> Bev ..the blue cowl is looking good .
> Ronie ...the beads are different from mine too .In the thread in Elizabeths group there was someone who had got the start mixed up and Elizabeth had suggested a means of getting it right .Pretty colour .
> ...


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Actually it's the Water Rates bill that has finally turned up, after nearly a year on, that will tip the balance- I have an application in to the Ministry for an appointment.


Yikes!!! A years worth of water! I hope you can get things straightened out.

Thanks, Pam, for your comment on my brioche.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> But I really, really *do* want to be good. Don't be encouraging me!


What?! Wait, is this Jane talking? The one who enables us. Well, then, let's enable her.  You should buy the yarn, Jane. You know you want to.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Roni,Ann, and Norma, for your comment on my brioche.


Julie, love the hat. Having two is a great idea.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Have you been marking your spines? I found that was what really helped me as it clearly broke it into different segments and helped me see the problems. can you read your crocheting? Believe me I did a lot of frogging with my first attempt, and then the light came on. I am still making errors but they are stipid little things that I can see now. At first compared to knitting it was one big jumble for me. I nearly despaired of being able to complete a shawl, but definitely am more confident now. It has probably done me a lot of good having to frog so much as I don't usually have to do much with my knitting. It definitely is a learning experience for me.
> 
> I do hope that you can figure it out and will be able to continue with the shawl,
> 
> Sue


I think you hit on an important point. It is easy to develop an expectation of ourselves and our work that we have with knitting. But crochet is its own skill/craft and needs to be given the time required to understand it. There are similarities to knitting in that we use the same yarns and have a 'cast on' row and we work flat or in the round. We have written patterns as well as charted ones. And we work with interconnected loops holding the yarn on our fingers to manipulate it. But that is it. Our stitches are different and our tools, the hooks, are single pieces. And if we try to be knitters when crocheting, it causes inner frustration and conflict and prevents our learning. So much for my contexturalizing first thing in the a.m. but hope it helps.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

whoops, another double snuck in.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Jane has such a small stash she really should order the yarn It would be tragic if she ran out .


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> At not buying more yarn.


that was not a serious question but an attempt to jokingly poke at you :lol:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> As many of you probably know, my DH and I went on a Rhine River Christmas Markets cruise. As a prelude to this, we spent a couple of days in London. London has always held a special place in my heart and I will always seize the opportunity to visit there.
> 
> Here are a few pics from our visit there. These are all in the Westminster area.
> Admiralty Arch is at the opposite end of The Mall from Buckingham Palace. Usually The Mall is filled with traffic, or on State occasions with Guards on their horses, at which time it is bedecked with flags. On this particular day it was closed to traffic as there had been a large protest march to a Westminster.
> ...


Those buildings are so incredibly majestic. Awesome architecture and building feat.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That is really pretty! :thumbup:


Thanx Norma. Am on row 24 now and they are getting to be quite long and slower going. Also getting too comfortable with the pattern and finding mistakes creeping. What I did to avoid having to frog the same looooong row a second time, was to figure out how to insert an extra dc in the row below. Feel pretty good at figuring this little trick out.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> So...it's again you I have to thank! It's a nice crocheted project going from wide (bottom) to neckline. I had two entries for 2-1-2016 in my Notepad attempts...and I have this saved and printed!


And the pattern provides charts. What a joy!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Thanx Norma. Am on row 24 now and they are getting to be quite long and slower going. Also getting too comfortable with the pattern and finding mistakes creeping. What I did to avoid having to frog the same looooong row a second time, was to figure out how to insert an extra dc in the row below. Feel pretty good at figuring this little trick out.


The figuring out sounds like a success story to me!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Yikes!!! A years worth of water! I hope you can get things straightened out.
> 
> Thanks, Pam, for your comment on my brioche.


Indeed so do I, most sincerely- it is a worry though.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Roni,Ann, and Norma, for your comment on my brioche.
> 
> 
> Julie, love the hat. Having two is a great idea.


I think so too- and it is always easier knitting a pattern you've got familiar with.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

annweb said:


> Jane has such a small stash she really should order the yarn It would be tragic if she ran out .


LOL!!!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Great color for your hat Julie. It is one of my favorites 

Such majestic buildings Sue. I was only in London for an afternoon so did not get to see much. We toured the Tower and then were off in the rush hour traffic to find the motorway to Wales. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ros, that infection sounds nasty.  I am joining others in sending you hugs and prayers for healing. I hope you are up and at 'em sooner than you think. 

Ronie, your crochet shawl start is very nice!!!

p.6 (I will catch up with you all eventually! :thumbup:

That short row shawl caught my attention too. What a fun way to add lace.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Now that everyone is getting comfortable with crochet, here is another free pattern from Berroco that came in this a.m. It appears pretty easy to do but offers a little different kind of crochet patterning to practice skills. It is also in summer wt yarn but others can be easily used.

http://www.berroco.com/patterns/antigone


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> ...It's a nice crocheted project going from wide (bottom) to neckline...


Pretty, isn't it? More dainty than most crocheted shawls.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The finished object on my head, and on the keyboard...


That turned out lovely, Julie.
Great job!
:thumbup: 
The 2nd will knit up more quickly.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

annweb said:


> ...Ronie ...the beads are different from mine too .In the thread in Elizabeths group there was someone who had got the start mixed up and Elizabeth had suggested a means of getting it right .


That was Leprkon - she picked up the stitches on the wrong side. I went back to compare them but I don't think that they are alike.


> Jane ...went back but never found the crocodile boots .Have you posted a pic ?


Not lately - a couple of years ago.


> Hooe you get out for your cobweb clearing Linda.


Yes, Linda, I hope that you are feeling refreshed today.
Now I recall that Linda did the bootees as well.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The finished object on my head, and on the keyboard-
> 
> I have cast on a second- assuming I will need two- one on and one recovering from rainstorms!


It's lovely, Julie - and so are you!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Yikes!!! A years worth of water! I hope you can get things straightened out.
> 
> Thanks, Pam, for your comment on my brioche.


Me, too, Julie! Can't believe it took that long for you to receive a bill.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Julie the hat looks great and it looks great on you!! I agree another one will really help keep your head dry 

Jane those booties are adorable... I love the color changes in the Chroma ones 

I wish I knew where to find the KAL for the scarf.. I just find the page for the new pattern... I will look further since I came in here last night and only had 3 pages to catch up on 

I have time and options... one of course is to leave my scarf the way it is.. or since it is early maybe start again with smaller needles... then my stitches will be more defined...(which is bothering more than my beads going the wrong way.. LOL) I am also considering using a double strand of yarn... I will have to think on this.. I am so glad I shared before I got much further... I would of hated a mistake like this becoming obvious in July!!! LOL


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Yes, Linda, I hope that you are feeling refreshed today.
> Now I recall that Linda did the bootees as well.


Those booties are so cute!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> That's what we are here for. Who else could understand what's going on?


Thanks, Jane I'm feeling less edgy today. I frogged Urquart so that decision felt good. I've been for a walk, cleaned some windows and vacuumed the inside of the car. Then I went to Hobbycraft and bought some little boxes for storing beads in. I feel better for some physical activity. Next I am going to wind the yarn for the socks my daughter asked for - shades of red and orange so very cheerful. I will do a little more on the butterfly shawl and then start the new clue for FG. That will settle me properly as it is a very satisfying knit.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my Butterflies shawl after 47 rounds - I said 48 before but I hadn't done the last row. It is 21 inches down the spine.
> 
> I have more yarn so I am still not sure how much longer to keep at it.


It looks warm and comfortable, Jane. I like my house shawls to cover the bottom of my back for warmth and so that they are also long enough to use as a lap blanket too - for me I would want it a bit bigger.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Linda--i charted the Butterfly as I just wasn't able to read the written instructions. Eye killing challenge with mistakes galore. Big Ugh! I would send what I did but it so scrappy that don't think anyone could read it. But it wasn't hard to do 3 rows of it--rows 10-12 which are the repeat ones. As soon as I did that the essence and flow of the pattern came clear--light bulb moment. It is really very simple once you get it. For me, the problem was missing the increase dc stitches at the beginning, end and on either side of the spine column. Now I am buzzing right along stopping to rest my thumbs and trying to get some other work done.


I hadn't realised just how much of a visual learner I was until I discovered knitting charts. I had always followed written instructions with no problem but I find it much more of a problem now. I think I have my head around those 3 rows now and like Sue I have marked the spines.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That's what we're here for! So sorry you've had such a time of it with your knitting today. Hopefully tomorrow will be a better day.


I think a lot of it is just winteritis, Pam. I like to spend as much of my day as possible outdoors but the weather has been so miserable that I haven't wanted to go out. It wasn't just the knitting I was out of sorts with, I barely stopped myself snapping at my hubby and he had done nothing to deserve it (for once). I went off on my own and read last night - that helped.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

I would like to know if any one besides me would like to have a floating list of MKALs and KALs....I have several saved on Ravelry and I am trying to keep up by going in and doing the copy/paste routine to save the new hints as they come out.

But we have so many wonderful KALs now and I would love to have a little section where we can keep a floating list of KALs...

Maybe include: Site/Designer/Group sponsoring the KAL; when it starts; How long it lasts; when to check for updates...new parts/hints; where to look for finished projects or WIPs; etc. 

Just an idea...what do you all think???


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I just got back a short time ago. Two little ones can be quite exhausting. Alexandra's preschool was on a two hour delay because of the after effects of the snow, so she didn't start until 11.15 and then finished at 1.15. I find putting two children into car seats and fastening all the restraints quite challenging, especially for just over a five mins drive, and having to repeat it at the other end, and then doing same a couple of hours later. I am glad to sit with a cuppa tea and look at the posts, and hopefully after dinner do some knitting or crocheting.
> 
> Sue


They don't make those restraints easy, do they? Enjoy your quiet time while you recoup your energy.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Yes, Linda, I hope that you are feeling refreshed today.
> Now I recall that Linda did the bootees as well.


How adorable.

And glad to see the Chroma in action.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Well you know, part of you wanted to do it. What is one more WIP!
> 
> Sue


I need a smiley with a bewildered face and lots of bees buzzing around it. :?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Thanks, Jane I'm feeling less edgy today. I frogged Urquart so that decision felt good. I've been for a walk, cleaned some windows and vacuumed the inside of the car. Then I went to Hobbycraft and bought some little boxes for storing beads in. I feel better for some physical activity. Next I am going to wind the yarn for the socks my daughter asked for - shades of red and orange so very cheerful. I will do a little more on the butterfly shawl and then start the new clue for FG. That will settle me properly as it is a very satisfying knit.


All of this sounds great. I often find when in a grump or depressed or indecisive that physical movement is a great help. It gets the endorphins flowing along with other real benefits. Then it makes decision-making so much better.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Well I found all the posts for the 2016 BON scarf and I really think after looking at all the pictures that I am going to start over... I have a ball of raspberry that is the same weight as the burgundy and I think the two would look nice together... it would give it more movement too.. more like a tonal than a variegated... and my beads will still work  I may even go down a needle size.. I'll do a swatch... some in the light laceweight looked really nice.. some looked not so great! I don't want to put a year into a scarf to have it look 'not so great' LOL


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

DFL I think that for all who are doing the MKAL'S AND KAL'S that it would a great way to keep on track!!! it is one of the reasons I don't do more.. I know have the BON scarf short cut on my bookmark bar.. but one place to find them all would make life so much easier..


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Here is a link for a lovely doily that Jane found. I am not going to be doing it any time soon, but wanted to share it. I think that those are pineapples as well as hearts, and I find it very appealing, just not for right now.

I do have several other small projects to share over the next week, some of which I have tried, and others which I haven't. I am just amazed how many heart-themed projects there are out there. I guess I have never really been looking before.

http://www.leisurearts.com/blog/2016/01/heartwarming-doily/

Sue


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I think a lot of it is just winteritis, Pam. I like to spend as much of my day as possible outdoors but the weather has been so miserable that I haven't wanted to go out. It wasn't just the knitting I was out of sorts with, I barely stopped myself snapping at my hubby and he had done nothing to deserve it (for once). I went off on my own and read last night - that helped.


Perhaps it was a case of SAD (Seasonal Affected Disorder). This a real condition, something that often was called cabin fever. I have found lack of sun a major etiology and of course our sun is at its minimum during the northern winters. Taking Vit D3 supplements, abut 10K I.U. daily has been a big boon for me over the past few years. Less than that doesn't make a difference. You can try it beginning with 5K I.U. daily and see if it doesn't help. Otherwise, up the dose. It will not hurt you. I also do Mag, Calc and some 
Vit K2 during the day, too, either as food or supplements.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I hadn't realised just how much of a visual learner I was until I discovered knitting charts. I had always followed written instructions with no problem but I find it much more of a problem now. I think I have my head around those 3 rows now and like Sue I have marked the spines.


I am very visual and tactile. But my eyes don't track or converge well so reading a line of symbols becomes almost impossible for me, even if I enlarge the screen. Charting those 3 lines was a charm.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> I would like to know if any one besides me would like to have a floating list of MKALs and KALs....I have several saved on Ravelry and I am trying to keep up by going in and doing the copy/paste routine to save the new hints as they come out.
> 
> But we have so many wonderful KALs now and I would love to have a little section where we can keep a floating list of KALs...
> 
> ...


Sounds great DFL. I have lost track and even those that I wanted the updates saved have gotten lost.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> I would like to know if any one besides me would like to have a floating list of MKALs and KALs....I have several saved on Ravelry and I am trying to keep up by going in and doing the copy/paste routine to save the new hints as they come out.
> 
> But we have so many wonderful KALs now and I would love to have a little section where we can keep a floating list of KALs...
> 
> ...


I'm in so to speak


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...Jane those booties are adorable... I love the color changes in the Chroma ones


I broke the yarn to get the colours to come out to look like the one in the pattern because it looked so cute. The colour runs would have been too long otherwise. That left me with bits of yarn left over. :-(


> I wish I knew where to find the KAL for the scarf...


Which scarf do you mean? Elizabeth's 2016 YOL? The pattern gets updated on the first page but the KAL chat is in the same thread.


> ... I would of hated a mistake like this becoming obvious in July!!! LOL


If you like what you have, why change it? Just make the other end match.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Ros, Len's sky and water pictures were awesome as were the pics of the boats silouhetted between water and sky that friend Kim took. Such wonderful colors. 

Jane, your Feb. 2016 scarf section is so delicate. The yarn is so nice, looks like strawberries and cream and the beads are like sprinkles.  
Your butterfly scarf is growing nicely. It does look like it will be good to wrap up to in. 

Linda, sorry about the knitting frustrations you had yesterday. Good to take a break and start over all fresh. 

Sue, I did the little heart ornament. I also turned it the wrong way, but I don't think it made a difference. I have to look up how to do the treble crochet each time I return to crochet. 
18


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Those booties are so cute!


I couldn't resist them. It was when the crocodile stitch first came out - now you see it all over the place. Besides the Chroma was so bright & lively. It was an expensive pair of booties - with pattern purchase & the skein of Chroma :? but I just wanted to do them.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Thanks, Jane I'm feeling less edgy today. ...


I need a rest after reading what you've done. 
I am glad to know that you are in a better mood.
This FG clue is quite nice knit up. You will love to see your topiary grow.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> It looks warm and comfortable, Jane. I like my house shawls to cover the bottom of my back for warmth and so that they are also long enough to use as a lap blanket too - for me I would want it a bit bigger.


That is exactly what I have in mind. So I decided last night to join in another skein - with the distance around, it will only allow one repeat, though.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> I would like to know if any one besides me would like to have a floating list of MKALs and KALs.......


It would be useful, for sure.
Do you mean to set it up in the KAL section as an offshoot of the party?
My approach is to create a project page to remind me - even if I have no intention of casting it on at that time. Then I delete the project page when all of the clues have come through.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Regarding child car seats:


linda09 said:


> They don't make those restraints easy, do they? ...


If the Social Services crowd had seen us trying to squish Michael into his the day that we picked him up, they might have taken him back from us on the spot!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> How adorable.
> And glad to see the Chroma in action.


Thanks - but as I said, the colour runs are actually much longer.
So it doesn't give an accurate picture.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ...Jane, your Feb. 2016 scarf section is so delicate. The yarn is so nice, looks like strawberries and cream and the beads are like sprinkles.


Lovely imagery, Caryn  I do love that yarn. Not something that I would wear, though. I'll have to find someone who likes pink. ;-)


> Your butterfly scarf is growing nicely. It does look like it will be good to wrap up to in.


Thanks 
Nice job on the heart. :thumbup: 
I can't see where you turned it the wrong way. Or did you correct that?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thanks - but as I said, the colour runs are actually much longer.
> So it doesn't give an accurate picture.


They are still very cute and the colors give me a sense of what they would do on a bigger project.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Thanks
> I'll have to find someone who likes pink.


Elizabeth might swipe that one when she comes to 'borrow' Montego


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

sisu said:


> R
> Sue, I did the little heart ornament. I also turned it the wrong way, but I don't think it made a difference. I have to look up how to do the treble crochet each time I return to crochet.
> 18


 :thumbup:

I received a cheat-sheet for crochet stitches in a swap package; handy thing


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Elizabeth might swipe that one when she comes to 'borrow' Montego


Well, she's the reason for the wink but I am sure hoping that she'll come take care of Montego long before this scarf is finished.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Linda, what a shame all that work!


I know Norma but it is better than feeling miserable when working on it. The pattern deserves a nicer yarn.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I got there now, too, after doing a quick chart. Here is my Butterfly at Row 19.


A lovely butterfly too. Great colour.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Having just said that I am wary of adding another MKAL to my WIPs, I am being tempted by the Waiting for Rain KAL - that short row shawl that we were looking at the other day.
> http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/softsweater-knits/3368062/1-25
> 
> Anyone want to join me?


I think I will buy the pattern, Jane, though I may not join the KAL. I find it really time consuming to try and keep up with the chat.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Jane this is so pretty... I got mine done too..  I really miss the boat when it comes to beading and cannot for the life of me get my counts to come out right on the next patterned row.. so I tinked back for I'm not sure how many times and just did the middle of my clue in the beads.. and I did them my way.. and it worked


Very pretty, Ronie.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> ...I find it really time consuming to try and keep up with the chat.


I know - I have had to cut back n my KAL involvement in that respect because it really consumes my time. A lot of people hardly post at all, though.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Dodie, did you find out that MBK is must be knit?
Glad you are back on track with Uhura. I finally finished last night and will try to get it blocked today. My dh is not feeling well and needs lots of tlc today. Picture of the blob below. I didn't do the recommended bind off because I didn't read it until after I had already bound off :roll: 

Tanya, your butterfly shawl is gorgeous. What a nice bright color and you can really see the pattern well. You had a good idea to make the chart for it!

At least you are making some progress Melanie. It all is good! I did duplicate stitch on a pair of gloves and once I got into the rhythm of it, I actually enjoyed doing it.
Your class sounds like a great time!

Whew, Jane. Don't you love that feeling of relief when what was missing is finally located? That definitely deserved a "knitting what you want right away" reward.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> I think I will buy the pattern, Jane, though I may not join the KAL...


I neglected to mention that I did get the pattern & have set up a page. I am going to wind my yarn now & hopefully make a start on it this afternoon. I am caught up with 2016, & Winter & have the 2nd chart of LS yet to do to be caught up - next clue due tomorrow evening. Those are the most pressing things - since I seem to be effectively ignoring Michael's Grey Fretboard, Nono's scarf & my friend Ilse's sweater - among many other projects - for which I finally found my notes.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ... with Uhura. I finally finished last night and will try to get it blocked today. ...I didn't do the recommended bind off because I didn't read it until after I had already bound off


It is looking good, Caryn. The BO looks nice & loose so you should be fine. I didn't do that BO either. I just upped the needle size & did my normal lace BO.
I hope that your husband responds well to your TLC.


> Whew, Jane. Don't you love that feeling of relief when what was missing is finally located? That definitely deserved a "knitting what you want right away" reward.


I was quite relieved, for sure. 
I knew that you would understand my reward. ;-)


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Dodie, did you find out that MBK is must be knit?
> Glad you are back on track with Uhura. I finally finished last night and will try to get it blocked today. My dh is not feeling well and needs lots of tlc today. Picture of the blob below. I didn't do the recommended bind off because I didn't read it until after I had already bound off :roll:
> 
> Tanya, your butterfly shawl is gorgeous. What a nice bright color and you can really see the pattern well. You had a good idea to make the chart for it!
> ...


Thanks Caryn, glad you like the color. I do, too. Bright but not too much. It is of a size now that the rows are taking a long time to get thru which means losing attention, making mistakes and having to correct. But still working away on it.

Your Uhura looks very good, not very blobby at all, and will look even better when blocked.

Hope DH feels better.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I neglected to mention that I did get the pattern & have set up a page. I am going to wind my yarn now & hopefully make a start on it this afternoon. I am caught up with 2016, & Winter & have the 2nd chart of LS yet to do to be caught up - next clue due tomorrow evening. Those are the most pressing things - since I seem to be effectively ignoring Michael's Grey Fretboard, Nono's scarf & my friend Ilse's sweater - among many other projects - for which I finally found my notes.


Finding those notes must have been such a relief.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

I'm on the run -- running late because I just HAD to finish up the butterfly shawl. I'm off the showers and then town -- when I get home later today, I'll get the shawl blocked and then take pics.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> I'm on the run -- running late because I just HAD to finish up the butterfly shawl. I'm off the showers and then town -- when I get home later today, I'll get the shawl blocked and then take pics.


That was fast work on the Butterfly. Look forward to seeing it. Forget but did you use a heavier wt yarn?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Finding those notes must have been such a relief.


Definitely!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> ...I just HAD to finish up the butterfly shawl. .. ...I'll get the shawl blocked and then take pics.


Looking forward to seeing it!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Julie, what a lovely color and lovely hat. Ringo, sure looks relaxed and comfy in his patch of sun. 

Wow Roni, you got your BON done really quickly too. It looks so open and lacy. I like how your beads look with that yarn. Are you using a crochet hook to place them?

Bev, I like the look of that brioche. It really does add a depth to the material. I will have to try that sometime. 

Love that quote Jane- well begun is half done. I will write that one down!

Thanks for the London pictures Sue. Such grand buildings!

Julie, the hat looks super on you. Love the color and the fit. Nice to have a second one as well. Too bad about that water bill. Doesn't seem right that they waited a whole year to bill you. Is there a water leak?

Jane, Those little booties are so cute. What a neat stitch that is. 

DFL, did you mean all the ones we do on lp? That would be wonderful to have them all in one spot, but would have no idea how to do that!

Linda, sounds like you are back to a good space again. Getting outside is a good tension reliever! I havent gotten to the new Winter clue yet, or to the new FG clue, or to the BON clue  Ye Gads!!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Like the blob Caryn, it should block out nicely.

Congrats on finishing a WIP Belle, looking forward to a photo.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Melanie, I hope you got to enjoy your happy hour. That's one of the reasons I enjoy my jazzercise class. My DH usually tells me to have fun when Zi yo and Inreply that I always do, and always feel so much better after it. I finally got back to exercising this morning, with my AquaFit class, then it will be back to jazzercise again. With the blizzard and the babysitting, it has been almost two weeks since I went.

My DH has gone to NC today to visit a friend. I am just happy to stay at home, we'll sort of. I hadn't been out anywhere for a couple of weeks, so popped out to the stores, enjoying my freedom, not having to worry about lunch etc. I went to Michael's and got some beads. I wasn't sure how much beading I was going to do on 2016 BON. They had a bunch of beads on clearance, including the ones I am using, so I can bead the whole thing now if I want to.

Sue


MissMelba said:


> Lovely colorway Jane for the BON scarf. That is knitting up very pretty. And you are fast  Your Butterflies shawl looks quite cushy.
> 
> Linda, we are here for you, vent away. We certainly understand why you are grumpy. Sorry you will be frogging but better to be happy with the project. Enjoy your walk tomorrow.
> 
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Looks ok to me.

Sue


Ronie said:


> Jane this is so pretty... I got mine done too..  I really miss the boat when it comes to beading and cannot for the life of me get my counts to come out right on the next patterned row.. so I tinked back for I'm not sure how many times and just did the middle of my clue in the beads.. and I did them my way.. and it worked


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> I would like to know if any one besides me would like to have a floating list of MKALs and KALs.......


I have been brainstorming how this might be set up.
I was thinking that it would be good to also include our Party schedule.
Did you want to take care of it? Whoever creates it would have to continue with it because that is the person who will be able to edit posts without a time limit - which is what I think would be needed.
I could do it if you didn't want to.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I couldn't do that either.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> You need both hands for each task?!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ...Jane, Those little booties are so cute. What a neat stitch that is. ..


Thanks you, Caryn
The stitch is being incorporated into a lot of different kinds of projects these days. One designer in particular makes use of it - called Bonita. The booties are her design.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Sounds a good idea to me.

Sue


dragonflylace said:


> I would like to know if any one besides me would like to have a floating list of MKALs and KALs....I have several saved on Ravelry and I am trying to keep up by going in and doing the copy/paste routine to save the new hints as they come out.
> 
> But we have so many wonderful KALs now and I would love to have a little section where we can keep a floating list of KALs...
> 
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Jane, those are cute booties. I haven't knit anything so tiny for years. The first socks I ever knit were a teeny size.

Bev, that cowl is looking good. I think brioche needs to go on my list to learn.

Julue, that hat looks good.

Sue


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> I have been brainstorming how this might be set up.
> I was thinking that it would be good to also include our Party schedule.
> Did you want to take care of it? Whoever creates it would have to continue with it because that is the person who will be able to edit posts without a time limit - which is what I think would be needed.
> I could do it if you didn't want to.


Hmmmmm...let me think on that....the reason that I wanted something like this is because I have trouble keeping up...so maybe I wouldn't be too good at it?????


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks. I think they are a lot harder than they used to be, or is it just that I am getting older.

I am back home now. I was so tired that I slept through the alarm this morning. My DH has gone to North Carolina to visit a friend, so I will have the house to myself until my GS gets home from work. Then I have Knitting Guild tonight. I think I will be able to work on Butterflies then.

Sue


linda09 said:


> They don't make those restraints easy, do they? Enjoy your quiet time while you recoup your energy.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

I just heard of a new method of scrappy projects. This one is called Temperature afghan. There are several versions. Granny square, ripple, and more. The idea seems to be similar to the scoreboard cowl except only 2-3 rows are crocheted (or knit) each day using the daily temperature to pick the color. There are color gauges available and they can be adjusted to temperatures in your area. The original uses 8 colors but that can be adjusted too. For more infornation here is one of many sites. http://thecrochetcrowd.com/crochet-temperature-afghans/

If crocheted try using double crochet for an open look. A simple lace pattern like that used in spiral designs might look nice.

Hmmmm. If Jane does the Begonia or pinwheel . . .
How about colorful children's blankies.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I am one of those. I know I can't manage the chat too. Sometimes I can barely manage the knitting.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> I know - I have had to cut back n my KAL involvement in that respect because it really consumes my time. A lot of people hardly post at all, though.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Here are a few more London pics. Hope to move on to Amsterdam tomorrow.

London at night, down by the Thames. Big Ben, the London Eye seen from the north side of The Embankment and Christmas ice skating at Somerset House.


Sue


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Jane, those are cute booties. I haven't knit anything so tiny for years.


They are crocheted.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Oops! Sorry about that. Can't recognize crocheting when I see it. Have to wonder if there is hope for me yet?

Sue


jscaplen said:


> They are crocheted.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> ...This one is called Temperature afghan. ...similar to the scoreboard cowl except ...using the daily temperature to pick the color...


Very interesting, Tricia. I am having a vague recollection of a shawl that I saw on Ravelry that was supposed to reflect the colours of the sky in the morning - or something like that. It was lovely in blues & greys - so maybe not the *morning* sky.
It would be interesting to see how the colouring would differ from one area to the other.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Oops! Sorry about that. Can't recognize crocheting when I see it. Have to wonder if there is hope for me yet?


Other people have been confused by them - you aren't alone. The way the foot is done does look like a knit stitch.
I think that there's is still great hope for you. ;-)
Look at how you conquered crochet! :thumbup:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> It is looking good, Caryn. The BO looks nice & loose so you should be fine. I didn't do that BO either. I just upped the needle size & did my normal lace BO.
> I hope that your husband responds well to your TLC


Thanks Jane. I just blocked it, and I think it will be fine, just as you said. Dh is doing a bit better. He had a root canal done and was in lots of pain. Now he is not feeling well because of the antibiotics, but at least the pain has subsided.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Your Uhura looks very good, not very blobby at all, and will look even better when blocked.
> 
> Hope DH feels better.


Thank you Tanya. It is looking better on the blocks. It stretched out a lot.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Like the blob Caryn, it should block out nicely.


Thank you Melanie. I think it will.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I am one of those. I know I can't manage the chat too. Sometimes I can barely manage the knitting.
> 
> Sue


Me too.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

More lovely pictures of London, Sue. So pretty all lit up like that.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

dragonflylace said:


> I would like to know if any one besides me would like to have a floating list of MKALs and KALs....I have several saved on Ravelry and I am trying to keep up by going in and doing the copy/paste routine to save the new hints as they come out.
> 
> But we have so many wonderful KALs now and I would love to have a little section where we can keep a floating list of KALs...
> 
> ...


Personally I like the idea but think it an impossible task.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Xale Lilae/ Lilae Shawl by Grace Karen Burns
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/xale-lilae--lilae-shawl
> 
> Plus other lovely free patterns
> ...


Thank you. That corner to corner is just about the colors I was going to use for the baby blanket coming up. If I can't get the hang of the pretty brioche stitches. This will be my next try.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

dragonflylace said:


> I would like to know if any one besides me would like to have a floating list of MKALs and KALs....I have several saved on Ravelry and I am trying to keep up by going in and doing the copy/paste routine to save the new hints as they come out.
> 
> But we have so many wonderful KALs now and I would love to have a little section where we can keep a floating list of KALs...
> 
> ...


do they disappear if they are not saved elsewhere? I have only a 3 that I have been watching.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> I just heard of a new method of scrappy projects. This one is called Temperature afghan. There are several versions. Granny square, ripple, and more. The idea seems to be similar to the scoreboard cowl except only 2-3 rows are crocheted (or knit) each day using the daily temperature to pick the color. There are color gauges available and they can be adjusted to temperatures in your area. The original uses 8 colors but that can be adjusted too. For more infornation here is one of many sites. http://thecrochetcrowd.com/crochet-temperature-afghans/
> 
> If crocheted try using double crochet for an open look. A simple lace pattern like that used in spiral designs might look nice.
> 
> ...


Well, considering we have hot and not as hot as our only temperatures I would only need two colors, or maybe two shades of the same color, lol.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> Well, considering we have hot and not as hot as our only temperatures I would only need two colors, or maybe two shades of the same color, lol.


You could take the top to bottom temperatures of your area and divide them among the colors for a wider color range. Maybe 5° for each color instead of 20°.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MrsMurdog said:


> That corner to corner is just about the colors I was going to use for the baby blanket coming up...


I thought that it was a lovely combination. I haven't tried a C2C yet. I also like the border on this.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Caryn, your UHura is looking good.

Sue


sisu said:


> Dodie, did you find out that MBK is must be knit?
> Glad you are back on track with Uhura. I finally finished last night and will try to get it blocked today. My dh is not feeling well and needs lots of tlc today. Picture of the blob below. I didn't do the recommended bind off because I didn't read it until after I had already bound off :roll:
> 
> Tanya, your butterfly shawl is gorgeous. What a nice bright color and you can really see the pattern well. You had a good idea to make the chart for it!
> ...


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> If you like what you have, why change it? Just make the other end match.


I did find the thread and didn't see any new information as to the bead placements... I don't understand if you put a bead on you do a decrease 'pass k2tog over bead' but if you do a knit stitch you just knit it!!?????!!! doesn't add up so I just added the beads to the stitch as if I just knitted it and my stitch numbers come out correct.. as far as the over all look of what I have.. it just goes to reason if I can't see my stitches no else can and why do it... so I started over with a double strand and am liking it much better... I got to the place where I had turned my work backwards on the last attempt and saw my mistake.. it is corrected now and I am ready to do February's clues..

I'd really like some insite on how all of you placed the beads according to these rules:

"(B)Sl 1, K2TOG, PSSO = place a bead in the K2TOG stitch of this sequence 
(B) = work this row - not the (N) row - if you are placing beads in your scarf OR if it is in front of a stitch or stitch group ( (B)SL1, K2TOG, PSSO ), then you will place the bead so it is on the final stitch (in the example, you would slip 1, K2TOG and bead this stitch, then pass the slipped stitch over the K2TOG stitch and the bead) "

And still have your stitch count come out right!! am I placing my bead in the wrong place?? I am following the chart.. and am very confused..   :thumbdown: :|


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Oops! Sorry about that. Can't recognize crocheting when I see it. Have to wonder if there is hope for me yet?
> 
> Sue


If you go on Facebook you will quickly realize that half the world doesn't know the difference either ... LOL I think it is a easy mistake unless you are just learning all there is about knitting and the only fiber arts you have done is crochet! it has been mixed up for eons!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here are a few more London pics. Hope to move on to Amsterdam tomorrow.
> 
> London at night, down by the Thames. Big Ben, the London Eye seen from the north side of The Embankment and Christmas ice skating at Somerset House.
> 
> Sue


Nice pics, Sue. What is the significance of Somerset House?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I thought that it was a lovely combination. I haven't tried a C2C yet. I also like the border on this.


I liked that blanket, too. Not too gitzy but enough visual interest to keep my interest in doing it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> I did find the thread and didn't see any new information as to the bead placements...


Adding the bead doesn't change your stitch count. For this project, I worked the stitch & then added the bead. In other patterns, designers might specify to bead it before - depends on the overall combination of stitches, I guess. I have read an explanation of being better able to control the tension of the stitch if it is placed afterwards, though.

Elizabeth explains a different strategy for placing a bead on the Sl 1, K2TOG, PSSO stitch - which I have seen in other patterns. I didn't see any difference in adding it in the middle of the stitch formation or at the end, so I went with what seems easier.
Sorry, Elizabeth :?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Jane and Belle, your starts on the crochet shawl are lovely. 

Ros, it is good to hear from you and see that you are giving it a try. Jackson looks like he is getting nice and cooled off in that pool. 

p.9


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

RosD said:


> Thank you Pam. Little guy is gorgeous. Carmen has rolled her ankle so she has a huge swelling on it!!💞


Oh, I am sorry to hear that. I hope she is able to rest it and let it heal.

The end of the cone is the best part, you know.  Jackson has cone eating down patt. 

I am so glad to hear you are feeling better. :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I couldn't resist them. It was when the crocodile stitch first came out - now you see it all over the place. Besides the Chroma was so bright & lively. It was an expensive pair of booties - with pattern purchase & the skein of Chroma :? but I just wanted to do them.


And that's a really good reason to do them!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Free until 2/2/2016
> Milan Cable Scarf by Noelle Stiles
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/milan-cable-scarf
> 
> .....


Thank you for the patterns, Jane! Is there a code for this one? It wasn't free when I went to this link. Thank you!!!

p.11


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> Jane and Belle, your starts on the crochet shawl are lovely....


Thank you, Toni


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Yes, Linda, I hope that you are feeling refreshed today.
> Now I recall that Linda did the bootees as well.


Very cute!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> Is there a code for this one? It wasn't free when I went to this link.


It says to Feb 2 - maybe it wasn't inclusive.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I think I will buy the pattern, Jane, though I may not join the KAL. I find it really time consuming to try and keep up with the chat.


I do, too, and am not very good at it.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> A lot of people hardly post at all, though.


That would be me.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> It says to Feb 2 - maybe it wasn't inclusive.


I sent a PM to TLL...I got it during "free" offering...my turn to provide email entry?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

it used to house Birth, Marriage and Death certificates. I am not sure whether that would be for England and Wales. Now it is a major arts and cultural centre. It has the winter ice skating and summer concerts, plus various exhibits. It was built in 1796. We walked through it to the ice rink, and it is an impressive building.

Sue 


tamarque said:


> Nice pics, Sue. What is the significance of Somerset House?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sisu said:


> Sue, I did the little heart ornament. I also turned it the wrong way, but I don't think it made a difference. I have to look up how to do the treble crochet each time I return to crochet.
> 18


That is a lovely heart :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

linda09 said:


> I know Norma but it is better than feeling miserable when working on it. The pattern deserves a nicer yarn.


Yes you are spot on.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Here are the final London pics, of some of the Christmas lights, at Charing Cross and along Oxford Street, the main London shopping street.

Sue


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> Dodie, did you find out that MBK is must be knit?
> Glad you are back on track with Uhura. I finally finished last night and will try to get it blocked today. My dh is not feeling well and needs lots of tlc today. Picture of the blob below. I didn't do the recommended bind off because I didn't read it until after I had already bound off :roll:
> 
> Tanya, your butterfly shawl is gorgeous. What a nice bright color and you can really see the pattern well. You had a good idea to make the chart for it!
> ...


That's going to be so lovely, Caryn! Sorry your DH isn't feeling so well. Hope he's better soon.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Thank you for the patterns, Jane! Is there a code for this one? It wasn't free when I went to this link. Thank you!!!
> 
> p.11


I think a lot of designers mean their patterns are free up to the day before whatever date is listed. So the pattern was free up to, but not including today.. I downloaded it the other day and had no problem with getting it.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I sent a PM to TLL...I got it during "free" offering...my turn to provide email entry?


Thanx for doing that Karen. That was my thought to do also.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> it used to house Birth, Marriage and Death certificates. I am not sure whether that would be for England and Wales. Now it is a major arts and cultural centre. It has the winter ice skating and summer concerts, plus various exhibits. It was built in 1796. We walked through it to the ice rink, and it is an impressive building.
> 
> Sue


Definitely very impressive and great that it is a cultural center.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

One free pattern valid till Valentines Day; Coupon code: TheLifeofRyley 
http://www.ravelry.com/designers/diane-conroy

Gefen by Rachel Leggett
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/gefen

White Cabled Cowl by 3 Rabbits Patterns
http://3rabbitspatterns.blogspot.co.uk/2015/04/white-cable-cowl-knitting-pattern.html


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> More lovely pictures of London, Sue. So pretty all lit up like that.


Ditto from me, Sue.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Adding the bead doesn't change your stitch count. For this project, I worked the stitch & then added the bead. In other patterns, designers might specify to bead it before - depends on the overall combination of stitches, I guess. I have read an explanation of being better able to control the tension of the stitch if it is placed afterwards, though.
> 
> Elizabeth explains a different strategy for placing a bead on the Sl 1, K2TOG, PSSO stitch - which I have seen in other patterns. I didn't see any difference in adding it in the middle of the stitch formation or at the end, so I went with what seems easier.
> Sorry, Elizabeth :?


That's the way I do it, too.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Thanx for doing that Karen. That was my thought to do also.


Mine, too, so thank you, Karen, for doing it.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm currently in Anti-virus update...will have to postpone effort until later. I won't forget.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sue, I forgot to mention how much I enjoyed your pictures of London. Thanks so for shaing.

Linda, I am glad you are feeling better. I am enjoying this winter so much better now that DH and I are hiking and getting outside. Yesterday I tweaked a ligament in my arch, so I am hobbling a bit. Just found out that the shoes I wear to clean in definitely make it worse. So, I won't be wearing those for awhile. 

Loved your booties, Jane. So cute.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Loved your booties, Jane. So cute.


Thanks, Bev


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Caryn, can't wait to see your Uhura blocked. Love your little heart. 

Belle, looking forward to seeing your Butterfly shawl. 

Thanks, Sue, on the brioche cowl. Brioche is really very simple once you catch on to it. And it doesn't take long to do that. I am planning on making DH a scarf, he has a poor garter stitch one that I made years and years ago. Not too much warmth in it anymore.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Goodness what a lot of chit chat !
The bootees re super Jane .I also looked back at the thread for Ronie .Re the chat in there .I have wondered about posting as only a few seem to add anything apart from the Mods so had wondered if it was alright .It is much easier for us non workers to add a few messages .
Linda ...glad things are looking up .You have had an upsetting winter which may contribute to the feelings you have .Some things can creep up on you .
Caryn ...hope DH is recovering .Have had that pain myself and it is most debilitating .Lovely Uhura .
Sue ,..you are underestimating your competance with crochet ! I was just getting going when the dlue came out for FG .Am half way through that now and was rather annoyed I had to break off with that to go to pup training .Am loving the new clue ...so pretty .
Those who have llots of WIPs are so brave .I now have 4 and am scared witless .Wonder why it affects me so.
Hope you are OK Julie .


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Sue, I forgot to mention how much I enjoyed your pictures of London. Thanks so for shaing.
> 
> Linda, I am glad you are feeling better. I am enjoying this winter so much better now that DH and I are hiking and getting outside. Yesterday I tweaked a ligament in my arch, so I am hobbling a bit. Just found out that the shoes I wear to clean in definitely make it worse. So, I won't be wearing those for awhile.
> 
> Loved your booties, Jane. So cute.


Ouch. I hope that heals quickly, Bev.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Ronie said:


> I did find the thread and didn't see any new information as to the bead placements... I don't understand if you put a bead on you do a decrease 'pass k2tog over bead' but if you do a knit stitch you just knit it!!?????!!! doesn't add up so I just added the beads to the stitch as if I just knitted it and my stitch numbers come out correct.. as far as the over all look of what I have.. it just goes to reason if I can't see my stitches no else can and why do it... so I started over with a double strand and am liking it much better... I got to the place where I had turned my work backwards on the last attempt and saw my mistake.. it is corrected now and I am ready to do February's clues..
> 
> I'd really like some insite on how all of you placed the beads according to these rules:
> 
> ...


I placed beads where there was a B before the stitch, (B)k1. I didn't see any double decrease in clue 1. Maybe mine is wrong. I have beads hide in the stitches so much I hesitate putting them in the middle of a stitch.

ETA the beads are not showing here. They arch and follow the yo. They blend with the yarn and are translucent iris. The yarn is a purple/green sock yarn.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> This is going to be fun, even if Linda's knickers get into a twist.
> 
> My elder DD is home for most of this week and I am w-a-y behind you already. I will pop in when I can. Have fun!
> 
> p.2 :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> As many of you probably know, my DH and I went on a Rhine River Christmas Markets cruise. As a prelude to this, we spent a couple of days in London. London has always held a special place in my heart and I will always seize the opportunity to visit there.
> 
> Here are a few pics from our visit there. These are all in the Westminster area.
> Admiralty Arch is at the opposite end of The Mall from Buckingham Palace. Usually The Mall is filled with traffic, or on State occasions with Guards on their horses, at which time it is bedecked with flags. On this particular day it was closed to traffic as there had been a large protest march to a Westminster.
> ...


We were there in 2014 and walked all around that area. Great photos, Sue.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The finished object on my head, and on the keyboard-
> 
> I have cast on a second- assuming I will need two- one on and one recovering from rainstorms!


A good hat, Julie, which you obviously don't need just yet but it is good to be prepared. Really nice colour.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Yes, Linda, I hope that you are feeling refreshed today.
> Now I recall that Linda did the bootees as well.


Feeling better this evening, thank you Jane and have spent it peacefully knitting clue 4 of FG which is a very satisfying pattern to knit. Yes I did the crocodile boots - at your suggestion I think.  They were my first attempt at following a proper pattern. I had done blanket squares before that to use up yarn but felt quite proud of the boots in spite of the mistakes.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> All of this sounds great. I often find when in a grump or depressed or indecisive that physical movement is a great help. It gets the endorphins flowing along with other real benefits. Then it makes decision-making so much better.


You are right, Tanya. Too sedentary a life just doesn't suit me at all.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Perhaps it was a case of SAD (Seasonal Affected Disorder). This a real condition, something that often was called cabin fever. I have found lack of sun a major etiology and of course our sun is at its minimum during the northern winters. Taking Vit D3 supplements, abut 10K I.U. daily has been a big boon for me over the past few years. Less than that doesn't make a difference. You can try it beginning with 5K I.U. daily and see if it doesn't help. Otherwise, up the dose. It will not hurt you. I also do Mag, Calc and some
> Vit K2 during the day, too, either as food or supplements.


I do suffer from SAD, Tanya and am taking the supplements as well as trying to get out when there is most light. I haven't been so bad this year, avoided sinking into depression. The way I felt yesterday was a nudge to get out and moving whatever the weather.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I am very visual and tactile. But my eyes don't track or converge well so reading a line of symbols becomes almost impossible for me, even if I enlarge the screen. Charting those 3 lines was a charm.


You can colour code symbols on charts too which is helpful at times.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Ros, Len's sky and water pictures were awesome as were the pics of the boats silouhetted between water and sky that friend Kim took. Such wonderful colors.
> 
> Jane, your Feb. 2016 scarf section is so delicate. The yarn is so nice, looks like strawberries and cream and the beads are like sprinkles.
> Your butterfly scarf is growing nicely. It does look like it will be good to wrap up to in.
> ...


Like your heart very much.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I do suffer from SAD, Tanya and am taking the supplements as well as trying to get out when there is most light. I haven't been so bad this year, avoided sinking into depression. The way I felt yesterday was a nudge to get out and moving whatever the weather.


Glad you are taking care of yourself. Sometimes we need to be reminded of what we already know.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I couldn't resist them. It was when the crocodile stitch first came out - now you see it all over the place. Besides the Chroma was so bright & lively. It was an expensive pair of booties - with pattern purchase & the skein of Chroma :? but I just wanted to do them.


I did mine in cheerful leftover sock yarn - Regia, I think. My gs wore them on top of his Babygro.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Regarding child car seats:
> 
> If the Social Services crowd had seen us trying to squish Michael into his the day that we picked him up, they might have taken him back from us on the spot!


I seem to remember you saying you had quite a trip to pick him up. I visited a neighbour earlier to meet her first grandchild. The mother informed me that these days they are advising that baby should not be in a car seat for longer than an hour - for some people that would mean not leaving home.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> I placed beads where there was a B before the stitch, (B)k1. I didn't see any double decrease in clue 1. Maybe mine is wrong. I have beads hide in the stitches so much I hesitate putting them in the middle of a stitch.
> 
> ETA the beads are not showing here. They arch and follow the yo. They blend with the yarn and are translucent iris. The yarn is a purple/green sock yarn.


Looking good, Tricia. I like the yarn color, too.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I know - I have had to cut back n my KAL involvement in that respect because it really consumes my time. A lot of people hardly post at all, though.


I have to say I don't contribute a lot to the Kals apart from admiring others' work. If I can be helpful I will do my best but I'm usually a day or 2 at least behind everybody so problems have already been addressed.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Current projects but not all. I need to work on TCFS and some others but here is bon scarf, clue 1, butterfly shawl start, and hooded cowl about ready to add the cowl and Uhura.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I seem to remember you saying you had quite a trip to pick him up. I visited a neighbour earlier to meet her first grandchild. The mother informed me that these days they are advising that baby should not be in a car seat for longer than an hour - for some people that would mean not leaving home.


It seems to me the effort is to get people afraid of their own shadows. I cannot believe the way people hold their kids close and suppress their energies for independence and creativity.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> You can colour code symbols on charts too which is helpful at times.


I do that and it really helps me keep track.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Dodie, did you find out that MBK is must be knit?
> Glad you are back on track with Uhura. I finally finished last night and will try to get it blocked today. My dh is not feeling well and needs lots of tlc today. Picture of the blob below. I didn't do the recommended bind off because I didn't read it until after I had already bound off :roll:
> 
> Tanya, your butterfly shawl is gorgeous. What a nice bright color and you can really see the pattern well. You had a good idea to make the chart for it!
> ...


Your blob is going to look great blocked, Caryn. Hope your dh is feeling better.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Current projects but not all. I need to work on TCFS and some others but here is bon scarf, clue 1, butterfly shawl start, and hooded cowl about ready to add the cowl and Uhura.


Seems I only get the Uhura and Butterflies but they look terrific. The Uhura is great with its striped yarn and love the green of the Butterflies.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I neglected to mention that I did get the pattern & have set up a page. I am going to wind my yarn now & hopefully make a start on it this afternoon. I am caught up with 2016, & Winter & have the 2nd chart of LS yet to do to be caught up - next clue due tomorrow evening. Those are the most pressing things - since I seem to be effectively ignoring Michael's Grey Fretboard, Nono's scarf & my friend Ilse's sweater - among many other projects - for which I finally found my notes.


I have bought the pattern but need to stash shop my yarn - I may have to use 2 different ones - a plain for the lace and variegated for the garter as I'm unlikely to have enough of any one yarn.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Current projects but not all. I need to work on TCFS and some others but here is bon scarf, clue 1, butterfly shawl start, and hooded cowl about ready to add the cowl and Uhura.


Ah, here is the hooded cowl and CAFS? You are really moving along so fast and doing wonderful work.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Thanks. I think they are a lot harder than they used to be, or is it just that I am getting older.
> 
> I am back home now. I was so tired that I slept through the alarm this morning. My DH has gone to North Carolina to visit a friend, so I will have the house to myself until my GS gets home from work. Then I have Knitting Guild tonight. I think I will be able to work on Butterflies then.
> 
> Sue


 :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here are a few more London pics. Hope to move on to Amsterdam tomorrow.
> 
> London at night, down by the Thames. Big Ben, the London Eye seen from the north side of The Embankment and Christmas ice skating at Somerset House.
> 
> Sue


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Am back from town and can take a deep breath and be amazed at how much has happened in the few hours I've been gone -- boy oh boy -- so much happening and so many lovely things.

Today was my day to go and visit my Mom. After our really good visit, I discovered I had a flat tire on the car which apparently suffered an internal failure caused by a sharp blow to the tire while driving -- My guess is that pot hole that just appeared from the efforts of the snow plow. In any case, cost 2 new tires so once again I have good "shoes" for the car. I do so much driving that I don't feel safe without good tires for our rotten weather driving.

Well, back to the butterfly shawl. Finished it up this morning at about row 40 or so. I used approx. 12 oz of Caron Simply Soft and a "G" hook. I thought it needed to be blocked to open it up a bit more, but blocking the Simply Soft is a touchy thing (which I didn't know before). You want to just barely pass the heat over it. Fortunately, the other side of the shawl still looks fine. To take the pics I just hung the shawl over a shirt. The back spine is roughly 23" long. I had some challenges trying to get the shawl pinned out so that my measurements were even in all directions. Kind of a strange shape.

The true color of the yarn is named Pagoda which I would characterize as a deep, rich teal. None of the pics do it justice.

Well, now I can gratefully go back to knitting, but am glad that I tried this piece of crocheted work.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Current projects but not all. I need to work on TCFS and some others but here is bon scarf, clue 1, butterfly shawl start, and hooded cowl about ready to add the cowl and Uhura.


They all look great, Tricia!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I thought that it was a lovely combination. I haven't tried a C2C yet. I also like the border on this.


I have done a couple of C2Cs as practice to get my tension more even and found them quite relaxing. They are in my gift/charity stash ready to be handed out when needed.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I do, too, and am not very good at it.


 :thumbup: I know what you mean. It is much easier here with such wide ranging topics and interesting people.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Sue, I forgot to mention how much I enjoyed your pictures of London. Thanks so for shaing.
> 
> Linda, I am glad you are feeling better. I am enjoying this winter so much better now that DH and I are hiking and getting outside. Yesterday I tweaked a ligament in my arch, so I am hobbling a bit. Just found out that the shoes I wear to clean in definitely make it worse. So, I won't be wearing those for awhile.
> 
> Loved your booties, Jane. So cute.


I've envied you your hikes, Bev. Hope you can find supportive cleaning shoes.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Current projects but not all. I need to work on TCFS and some others but here is bon scarf, clue 1, butterfly shawl start, and hooded cowl about ready to add the cowl and Uhura.


Nice projects, Tricia. I love your Uhura.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Am back from town and can take a deep breath and be amazed at how much has happened in the few hours I've been gone -- boy oh boy -- so much happening and so many lovely things.
> 
> Today was my day to go and visit my Mom. After our really good visit, I discovered I had a flat tire on the car which apparently suffered an internal failure caused by a sharp blow to the tire while driving -- My guess is that pot hole that just appeared from the efforts of the snow plow. In any case, cost 2 new tires so once again I have good "shoes" for the car. I do so much driving that I don't feel safe without good tires for our rotten weather driving.
> 
> ...


You are quick, Belle . It looks good. Sorry about your flat.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Tricia, love the striped Uhura, what a different look. It is almost a moire effect.

Your Butterfly opened up nicely Belle. Lovely color. Glad it was just a flat and you were able to get new tires without hassle.

Good hiking shoes are important Bev. Hope your foot is better soon.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Am back from town and can take a deep breath and be amazed at how much has happened in the few hours I've been gone -- boy oh boy -- so much happening and so many lovely things.
> 
> Today was my day to go and visit my Mom. After our really good visit, I discovered I had a flat tire on the car which apparently suffered an internal failure caused by a sharp blow to the tire while driving -- My guess is that pot hole that just appeared from the efforts of the snow plow. In any case, cost 2 new tires so once again I have good "shoes" for the car. I do so much driving that I don't feel safe without good tires for our rotten weather driving.
> 
> ...


It looks really pretty, Belle!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> :thumbup: I know what you mean. It is much easier here with such wide ranging topics and interesting people.


Totally agree! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle--the Butterflies looks terrific. I can see it in a teal with lots of richness to the color. Wish I had used a sport/dk wt yarn. I can see it will take twice as long for mine to get to your size which is looks so good.

Sorry for the eventful car ride but appreciate your wanting to have good 'shoes' on the vehicle. I put on 4 tires this past year as one of mine was looking poorly and I had a long trip to make. Did not need the worry of a blowout on the highway.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I am having a problem with the Butterfly. I am getting bored out of my mind and making mistakes. Figured out that it would need another 24-28 rows to reach a decent size and don't think I will last that long. What do people think about doubling the yarn and working in a size larger hook or adding some alternative color in there at a larger hook size. Doing this may really flare out the shawl. I need to do something or this will never get finished.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Belle--the Butterflies looks terrific. I can see it in a teal with lots of richness to the color. Wish I had used a sport/dk wt yarn. I can see it will take twice as long for mine to get to your size which is looks so good.
> 
> Sorry for the eventful car ride but appreciate your wanting to have good 'shoes' on the vehicle. I put on 4 tires this past year as one of mine was looking poorly and I had a long trip to make. Did not need the worry of a blowout on the highway.


I didn't have a blowout...but I did spin out in a previous SUV in 2013/2014...on the way to one of my physical therapy appointments on a snowy, icy road.

Only one tire flattened...but I'm glad I had 10+ years driving! Didn't hit anyone as I spun tailside towards that ditch in the opposite oncoming traffic side. Yes, my heart was in my throat until I stopped!

Right now with the weather the East coast is getting...you don't need the same thing!!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

annweb said:


> ...The bootees re super Jane


Thanks, Ann 


> I also looked back at the thread for Ronie .Re the chat in there .I have wondered about posting as only a few seem to add anything apart from the Mods so had wondered if it was alright .


The chat is for the participants! The mods will certainly add to it to keep things going but it is primarily for the people who are knitting along to discuss what they're doing, comment & share info - whatever. Add to it whenever you want.


> Am loving the new clue ...so pretty .


I agree.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> ...I didn't see any double decrease in clue 1.


There is one in row 2 - SK2P.


> the beads are not showing here. ...


It is very difficult to see - but perhaps you are showing us the WS.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> I seem to remember you saying you had quite a trip to pick him up.


Yes - about 4 1/2 hours.


> these days they are advising that baby should not be in a car seat for longer than an hour - for some people that would mean not leaving home.


Michael would never ave seen any of the family if that were the case: 4 1/2 hours to see one bunch & 3 1/2 for the other.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Current projects but not all. I need to work on TCFS and some others but here is bon scarf, clue 1, butterfly shawl start, and hooded cowl about ready to add the cowl and Uhura.


What a great display, Tricia!
Everything is looking god.
The blue turned out really nice - I will have to find a project for mine now that I see how it knits up.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> ... Today was my day to go and visit my Mom. After our really good visit, I discovered I had a flat tire on the car


I hope that you had a good visit - but bummer about the flat!


> Well, back to the butterfly shawl.


It looks great, Belle! really striking against the white.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Adding the bead doesn't change your stitch count. For this project, I worked the stitch & then added the bead. In other patterns, designers might specify to bead it before - depends on the overall combination of stitches, I guess. I have read an explanation of being better able to control the tension of the stitch if it is placed afterwards, though.
> 
> Elizabeth explains a different strategy for placing a bead on the Sl 1, K2TOG, PSSO stitch - which I have seen in other patterns. I didn't see any difference in adding it in the middle of the stitch formation or at the end, so I went with what seems easier.
> Sorry, Elizabeth :?


Thanks Jane that makes me feel better... I couldn't get this at all.. I tinked so much and then ended up doing it my way.... I guess it will be fine... I am now liking how the scarf looks since I re did it.. I am going to live with it for a little while then decide if I and going to keep it this way or change my mind again.. LOL I kinda want a solid burgundy... the work I did today on it looks more 'tweedy' It may end up fine.. LOL


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Thanks Jane that makes me feel better...


I am glad if I was able to help, Ronie.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Tricia your projects are all beautiful! I love your Uhura!! it is very dramatic and I do like the mint green... I love to see all the colors everyone uses.. I never think to use them... this helps me think outside the box! 

Caryn I look forward to seeing your Uhura blocked also..I hope hubby gets to feeling better soon... mine is sick and so is my coworkers hubby... I am ready for mine to feel better... LOL he is very tiring when he isn't feeling well.. 

Belle that turned out very pretty... it will be a good one for your shoulders when you are knitting on these chilly nights... I am guessing you scorched a bit of it?? on the reverse side? I try to take several light passes with the steamer.. I seem to also take days and will do more and more light passes each day to make sure it stay's blocked... LOL


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tricia, what wonderful projects. Your Uhura is wonderful. Love the stripes.

Belle, love your butterfly shawl. Love the color!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Melanie and Linda, I have good hiking shoes. I just was not careful while going up a steep hill and tweaked my ligament. My problem is the shoes I was cleaning in today. It just aggravated my ligament terrible. Since I have been home, I have been wearing flats with no discomfort at all. So tomorrow I will be wearing flats. It is just a teeny bit sore to the touch. Much better than earlier. So thankful!  Thanks for your concern.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ... mine is sick ...


I hope he feels better soon - & doesn't pass it in to you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Great color for your hat Julie. It is one of my favorites
> 
> Such majestic buildings Sue. I was only in London for an afternoon so did not get to see much. We toured the Tower and then were off in the rush hour traffic to find the motorway to Wales. Thanks for sharing.


Thanks, Melanie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> That turned out lovely, Julie.
> Great job!
> :thumbup:
> The 2nd will knit up more quickly.


It is doing, Jane! And thanks!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> It's lovely, Julie - and so are you!


You are very kind, Pam -I am feeling all of my 69 1/2 years when I see that photo!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Me, too, Julie! Can't believe it took that long for you to receive a bill.


Partly I kept forgetting.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks Ronie.



Ronie said:


> Julie the hat looks great and it looks great on you!! I agree another one will really help keep your head dry
> 
> Jane those booties are adorable... I love the color changes in the Chroma ones
> 
> ...


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

RosD said:


> This one was taken at Fremantle by Carmen's friend Kim. They've known each other since they were 5 years old and are still great friends. 💞


That must have been some sunrise this morning. Those photos are all gorgeous displays of God's handiwork!!! Thank you for sharing, Ros!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Big sigh of relief. Had to frog more than half the Butterfly (about 9 rows). Had missed a basic design element and was struggling with understanding the pattern. Finally got it and have come back about 6 rows so far. The pattern is very regular but my eyes don't track easily and reading crochet directions is a brutal exercise. Finally charted out the 3 pattern rows and got to see what the problem was. Such a dumb mistake. Hate when that happens.


Congratulations, Tanya, for figuring out the problem and fixing it. :thumbup:

Poor, Jane. It's a crying shame that you have to get yarn for the Spring Wood Shawl coming up.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> And where is the progress pic? Hmm?


Yes, Bev. Hmmm? 

Jane, that yarn for Year of Lace scarf is so pretty! I snagged a hank of that also. I'm sure I will figure out "something" special for it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Julie, what a lovely color and lovely hat. Ringo, sure looks relaxed and comfy in his patch of sun.
> 
> Wow Roni, you got your BON done really quickly too. It looks so open and lacy. I like how your beads look with that yarn. Are you using a crochet hook to place them?
> 
> ...


I have a suspicion there has to be a leak, but I am uncertain which one is my meter. I have an appointment now with the Ministry for the 17th. It is partly my own fault for letting it slide- but I could not get answers from the company when I rang until I was authorised. I have a Ciabatta loaf cooling down a bit- that will be my supper. Both hats will be blue- but I wear a lot of blue anyway. And thank you Caryn.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I couldn't do that either.
> 
> Sue


Maybe I should pat myself on the back for being able to do it? Right now I am trying to concentrate on catching up with you all.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> It is very difficult to see - but perhaps you are showing us the WS.


Maybe. Color is part of it and lighting but if I took it outside it would be in Canada now. I will try again after clue 2 or if I find a better place to take pictures.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> It is very difficult to see - but perhaps you are showing us the WS.


I do remember that one but did not bead it. I didn't see it speed reading through the pattern to remember what I had done.

If I have it correct, the beads and yo arc up to the right.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Jane this is so pretty... I got mine done too..  I really miss the boat when it comes to beading and cannot for the life of me get my counts to come out right on the next patterned row.. so I tinked back for I'm not sure how many times and just did the middle of my clue in the beads.. and I did them my way.. and it worked


And it looks great, Ronie!!! 

It is so fun attempting to catch up with you all. Those Butterfly Shawls are really looking fine!

Hang in there, Linda. Tomorrow is a new day. 

p.23


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> What a great display, Tricia!
> Everything is looking god.
> The blue turned out really nice - I will have to find a project for mine now that I see how it knits up.


Not sure why but the beads show better on the ws. I hoped they would be better after blocking.

I like working with this yarn but not the yarn with a sparkle thread. It feels scratchy to me.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> Jane, that yarn for Year of Lace scarf is so pretty! I snagged a hank of that also. I'm sure I will figure out "something" special for it.


I agree - it is certainly pretty.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Maybe I should pat myself on the back for being able to do it?...


Then you'd need 3 hands. 
:wink:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Greetings from Kaulua Kona Hawaii. We arrived yesterday.....barely. Got a notice from our air,I expect that our outgoing flight was delayed and we would miss our connecting flight. I told customer service that we had to get here on the first because we were meeting people and WE were paying for the condo. Thankfully, it all worked out with a bit of stress. But we are here. Attached is a picture of the view from our lanai.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Babalou said:


> Greetings from Kaulua Kona Hawaii. ...Attached is a picture of the view from our lanai.


Beautiful, Babalou !


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Beautiful, Babalou !


Ditto!  :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Then you'd need 3 hands.
> :wink:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Greetings from Kaulua Kona Hawaii. We arrived yesterday.....barely. Got a notice from our air,I expect that our outgoing flight was delayed and we would miss our connecting flight. I told customer service that we had to get here on the first because we were meeting people and WE were paying for the condo. Thankfully, it all worked out with a bit of stress. But we are here. Attached is a picture of the view from our lanai.


I can feel the heat!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou--looks wonderful in Hawaii. So green and comforting warm. You must have beautiful breezes there, something not typical at home.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Beautiful, Babalou. Great pics to see first thing in the morning. Is that anyone you know walking in the second one? Fabulous place to take a walk.

Sue


Babalou said:


> Greetings from Kaulua Kona Hawaii. We arrived yesterday.....barely. Got a notice from our air,I expect that our outgoing flight was delayed and we would miss our connecting flight. I told customer service that we had to get here on the first because we were meeting people and WE were paying for the condo. Thankfully, it all worked out with a bit of stress. But we are here. Attached is a picture of the view from our lanai.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Right now I am trying to concentrate on catching up with you all.


Isn't that a job!?! 

Oh, no, a water leak too. That bill must have been scary, Julie. I hope that something can be worked out. When you are working so hard to make every penny stretch, it is easy to forget if a bill doesn't show up. And my rememberer isn't as good as it used to be. I will remember things, but at inopportune times when I can do nothing about it.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Babalou, what wonderful pictures. Enjoy it for all of us. Do you hear the ocean when going to sleep? How lovely to be so close to it.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

triciad19 said:


> Current projects but not all. I need to work on TCFS and some others but here is bon scarf, clue 1, butterfly shawl start, and hooded cowl about ready to add the cowl and Uhura.


I love all of those! Uhuru looks magnificent :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Belle, I am sorry about your tyre. Your Butterflies is lovely!


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Belle ...tyres have to have a set tread over here .Butterfly is lovely .Teal doesn't seem to show too well on the screen.
Tricia...uhura is good in stripes and the other things are progressing well.
Karen ...stay safe when driving in icy conditions .Last night there was a show of accidents people had filmed using dash cams ...made me feel like staying indoors for ever .
Bev ...rest that injury as much as you can .What angood excuse to knit.
Beautiful Babalou .TY .


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Babalou said:


> Greetings from Kaulua Kona Hawaii. We arrived yesterday.....barely. Got a notice from our air,I expect that our outgoing flight was delayed and we would miss our connecting flight. I told customer service that we had to get here on the first because we were meeting people and WE were paying for the condo. Thankfully, it all worked out with a bit of stress. But we are here. Attached is a picture of the view from our lanai.


The stress was worth it for that view. Gorgeous!!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Melanie and Linda, I have good hiking shoes. I just was not careful while going up a steep hill and tweaked my ligament. My problem is the shoes I was cleaning in today. It just aggravated my ligament terrible. Since I have been home, I have been wearing flats with no discomfort at all. So tomorrow I will be wearing flats. It is just a teeny bit sore to the touch. Much better than earlier. So thankful!  Thanks for your concern.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:

ETA thumbs up for getting better


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Bev, sorry about you pulling a ligament. Hopefully it will be better soon.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Sue, I forgot to mention how much I enjoyed your pictures of London. Thanks so for shaing.
> 
> Linda, I am glad you are feeling better. I am enjoying this winter so much better now that DH and I are hiking and getting outside. Yesterday I tweaked a ligament in my arch, so I am hobbling a bit. Just found out that the shoes I wear to clean in definitely make it worse. So, I won't be wearing those for awhile.
> 
> Loved your booties, Jane. So cute.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Babalou said:


> Greetings from Kaulua Kona Hawaii. We arrived yesterday.....barely. Got a notice from our air,I expect that our outgoing flight was delayed and we would miss our connecting flight. I told customer service that we had to get here on the first because we were meeting people and WE were paying for the condo. Thankfully, it all worked out with a bit of stress. But we are here. Attached is a picture of the view from our lanai.


Lovely


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Caryn, that looks great.

Sue


sisu said:


> Ros, Len's sky and water pictures were awesome as were the pics of the boats silouhetted between water and sky that friend Kim took. Such wonderful colors.
> 
> Jane, your Feb. 2016 scarf section is so delicate. The yarn is so nice, looks like strawberries and cream and the beads are like sprinkles.
> Your butterfly scarf is growing nicely. It does look like it will be good to wrap up to in.
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Tricia, you have been busy. Those all look so good.

Sue


triciad19 said:


> Current projects but not all. I need to work on TCFS and some others but here is bon scarf, clue 1, butterfly shawl start, and hooded cowl about ready to add the cowl and Uhura.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Belle, that was fast. Your shawl looks really good. I do like that colour.

Sue


Belle1 said:


> Am back from town and can take a deep breath and be amazed at how much has happened in the few hours I've been gone -- boy oh boy -- so much happening and so many lovely things.
> 
> Today was my day to go and visit my Mom. After our really good visit, I discovered I had a flat tire on the car which apparently suffered an internal failure caused by a sharp blow to the tire while driving -- My guess is that pot hole that just appeared from the efforts of the snow plow. In any case, cost 2 new tires so once again I have good "shoes" for the car. I do so much driving that I don't feel safe without good tires for our rotten weather driving.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Isn't that a job!?!
> 
> Oh, no, a water leak too. That bill must have been scary, Julie. I hope that something can be worked out. When you are working so hard to make every penny stretch, it is easy to forget if a bill doesn't show up. And my rememberer isn't as good as it used to be. I will remember things, but at inopportune times when I can do nothing about it.


It is when you get distracted by other things! I am trying to keep calm, my appointment to discuss it with the Ministry is the 17th, and I will see Shakila and hopefully Nasir on the 11th, I will be taking the invoices with me. I know the feeling about remembering- I am nowhere near as good as I used to be! But lots of people forget.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Bev, sorry about you pulling a ligament. Hopefully it will be better soon.
> 
> Sue


I just said I am forgetting! Saw this,Bev and forgot to mention- hope you recover quickly, it can really slow one down.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Here is another little heart ornament to crochet. I really enjoyed doing,this one. The instructions are very good including a couple of tutorials, with one geared for left handers. I did this whilst waiting for dinner one evening at Kat's. It really did not take too long. I guess I took the pic before weaving in the ends.

http://www.crochetgeek.com/2009/01/easy-crochet-heart.html

Sue


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Babalou said:


> Greetings from Kaulua Kona Hawaii. We arrived yesterday.....barely. Got a notice from our air,I expect that our outgoing flight was delayed and we would miss our connecting flight. I told customer service that we had to get here on the first because we were meeting people and WE were paying for the condo. Thankfully, it all worked out with a bit of stress. But we are here. Attached is a picture of the view from our lanai.


Oh how delightful!!! I just looked out my back door and it is about 18 degrees F and the car is frosted over. Quite a difference. How wonderful that you have shared so I can day-dream.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev I hope your ligament gets to feeling better soon... I remember one year that I and my neighbor was rip roaring to get into shape!!!! ha! we took a nice long walk.. felt great and made plans to do that every day! LOL we neglected to stretch and the results were we didn't walk with out extreme pain for the next several days.. and I think our plans for getting in shape switch strictly to our eating habits.. LOL Now I _ALWAYS_ stretch now even before I go to work... its amazing how much good a few seconds before heading out the door will do...

Julie I pray that they will help you... you can always tell them that you had just moved in and when no water bill came you were convinced that they had it in the rent!! here most apartments have water and garbage thrown in with the rent.

Sue that is a cute heart.. hmmm I wonder how it would work up in crochet thread... I'm still working on parts to my curtains... and these heart would make great fillers... I gave away most all of my snowflakes!

Babalou what a beautiful view!!! I am glad you made it there in time.. I can't even imagine a plane trip over the Pacific at this time of year.. I hope the flight was uneventful aside from the delay that is.. I get terrible motion sickness and flying is something I avoid unless absolutely necessary! 

Well today is my early day... I need coffee and a few hands of solitaire to get myself going here...


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Michael would never ave seen any of the family if that were the case: 4 1/2 hours to see one bunch & 3 1/2 for the other.


That is exactly what I mean. Some modern advice seems so over the top and only has the effect of frightening new mothers into not using their own good sense and instincts.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Greetings from Kaulua Kona Hawaii. We arrived yesterday.....barely. Got a notice from our air,I expect that our outgoing flight was delayed and we would miss our connecting flight. I told customer service that we had to get here on the first because we were meeting people and WE were paying for the condo. Thankfully, it all worked out with a bit of stress. But we are here. Attached is a picture of the view from our lanai.


Stunning. I'm so envious.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...And my rememberer isn't as good as it used to be. I will remember things, but at inopportune times when I can do nothing about it.


I've got one of those, too.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Bev, sorry about you pulling a ligament. Hopefully it will be better soon.


Same here, Bev!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Here is another little heart ornament to crochet. ...


Nice one, Sue. I like how the curve of the heart is formed. 
You liked doing it, I imagine, because you are getting a better feel for it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...here most apartments have water and garbage thrown in with the rent.


At our home in France, there is a water metre, so you pay for what you consume. If people don't have to pay for it, they might be inclined to waste more. You wouldn't find the water included in your rent there.
Living on an island which is sinewed with rivers & totally littered with ponds & lakes, the idea of "wasting water" seems bizarre. However, we are very conscious of letting the water run following our experience in France.


> Sue that is a cute heart.. hmmm I wonder how it would work up in crochet thread...


I think it would be pretty small. I haven't done any of those hearts because I don't have the heavier weight cotton in a suitable colour (waiting on a trip to WalMart) but I think that I might double up some white #10 & do a few.


> I'm still working on parts to my curtains... and these heart would make great fillers...


They would be lovely in your curtain & it wouldn't matter if they were smaller - not the same as being stand alone.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Free through February 4, 2016
Hearts to Her Fingerless Mitts by Karen Turnbull
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hearts-to-her-fingerless-mitts

With Love by Helen Shrimpton
http://www.crystalsandcrochet.com/with-love/
Very detailed tutorial pictures - scroll way down for the link to the pdf.

I'd Love Some Coffee by Thaddeus Nelson
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/id-love-some-coffee

Gimli son of Gloin Gauntlets by Sheila Toy Stromberg
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/gimli-son-of-gloin-gauntlets
She provides a link for the scales - these are so neat. I think that I would knit them up immediately if Michael were younger.

Indian Cross Stitch Scarf by Courtney Baker
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/indian-cross-stitch-scarf
Ive wanted to try this stitch.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Here is my Love Story Clue 4. Just done in time for the next clue, although it now goes to the back of the line so I can try and catch up on Urquhart and Winter Mystery. This will take a while to block with all those picots, but I don't really need to worry about that yet. I really love the pattern and there was a good decrease in stitch count with this clue, so the rows have been going faster.

Sue


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Love Story Clue 4. ..


Gorgeous, Sue!
I am thinking that I might block in points rather than along the curve - however, I do like the scalloped look which is more evident at this juncture in the ones that don't have the picots.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

That is stunning, Sue!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for sharing these, Jane. The "heart" ones are very timely. It is amazing how many heart-themed patterns are out there.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Free through February 4, 2016
> Hearts to Her Fingerless Mitts by Karen Turnbull
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hearts-to-her-fingerless-mitts
> 
> ...


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my Butterflies shawl after 47 rounds - I said 48 before but I hadn't done the last row. It is 21 inches down the spine.
> 
> I have more yarn so I am still not sure how much longer to keep at it.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Ronie. It would probably be fine in crochet thread, although a lot smaller, but probably very pretty. I used the dishcloth cotton. For now At least I am doing better with the thicker yarn. I found all my snowflakes yesterday whilst looking for some needles. I had put them aside after the KAL and never even got them blocked or anywhere near the Christmas tree. Actually a couple didn't look too bad.

Have a great day at work.

Sue


Ronie said:


> Sue that is a cute heart.. hmmm I wonder how it would work up in crochet thread... I'm still working on parts to my curtains... and these heart would make great fillers... I gave away most all of my snowflakes!
> 
> Well today is my early day... I need coffee and a few hands of solitaire to get myself going here...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

It is cool, wet and dreary here today. At least the rain is helping the snow melt and things are getting back to normal, and we can see green grass. It is one of the days you almost want to go back to bed and sleep day away. Think it must be much nicer now in Hawaii! 

Sue


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Jane this is so pretty... I got mine done too..  I really miss the boat when it comes to beading and cannot for the life of me get my counts to come out right on the next patterned row.. so I tinked back for I'm not sure how many times and just did the middle of my clue in the beads.. and I did them my way.. and it worked


Whatever works for you is exactly how you should do your beads.  Well done!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Love Story Clue 4. Just done in time for the next clue, although it now goes to the back of the line so I can try and catch up on Urquhart and Winter Mystery. This will take a while to block with all those picots, but I don't really need to worry about that yet. I really love the pattern and there was a good decrease in stitch count with this clue, so the rows have been going faster.
> 
> Sue


That is gorgeous Sue!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> It is cool, wet and dreary here today. At least the rain is helping the snow melt...


It does look wet. The snow doesn't seem to have the dirty look that we get with the snow that has been piled up by the plough.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> The finished object on my head, and on the keyboard-
> 
> I have cast on a second- assuming I will need two- one on and one recovering from rainstorms!


Thanks for the pic, Julie. It is lovely to get to meet you 'in person'.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

annweb said:


> Always intended trying to make them .As they say ' the road to heaven is paved with good intentions '


I must have missed seeing you. Strange, since I spend a lot of time on that road. :roll:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> I must have missed seeing you. Strange, since I spend a lot of time on that road. :roll:


Well, I thought that was the road to hell...
Maybe that is why you didn't see her.
;-)


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Stunning. I'm so envious.


I'll try to remember the questions about the trip and thanks everyone for the comments. I'll try to post a picture occasionally. We didn't know the man in the one picture. Just someone from the resort walking. The sound of the waves is just fantastic and we have great ocean breezes. The first night I tossed and turned because the waves were so loud. High tide is around midnight. Luckily I brought some earplugs and my sleep mask. Slept a lot better last night. I am sure I will get accustomed to,the sound.

The stress of getting here was washed away when we heard the ocean. We were notified some time during the night by text message that our departing flight was delayed and that we would miss our connecting flight. They couldn't find any that would get us to Hawaii, we were on American. But we found a flight on Southwest that,would allow us to make he connection. So, that is what we did, cost about $525 for that one way flight and we had to collect or luggage and check in with American. They will reimburse us for the first leg of the trip but I bet it won't be $525. The important thing is that we got here.

We are on the Kona, or west side, and went to the Hilo side on the east and stopped at the Macadamia gift shop on the north part of the island to get, duh nuts! But also got some fabulous dark chocolate covered macadamias. Then drove through Waimea and hiked to see Akaka Falls. It is a 420 foot waterfall, gorgeous! Then we stopped at a little fruit stand for some apple bananas, fresh coconut and rambutans, like lychee. There was a lot of road construction and it took a lot of driving time. Stopped at the grocery store on the way back and the nice clerk set up an account for us and we saved $27! That is good here because food is expensive. For example, a loaf of bread is $7.50 and red peppers $7.59 a pound.

Will report on today's adventures if you want me to continue.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

sisu said:


> Sue, I did the little heart ornament. I also turned it the wrong way, but I don't think it made a difference. I have to look up how to do the treble crochet each time I return to crochet.
> 18


This turned out so cute, Caryn!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Elizabeth might swipe that one when she comes to 'borrow' Montego


_Shhhhh!_ I have a whole list to take with me.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Ronie said:


> I did find the thread and didn't see any new information as to the bead placements... I don't understand if you put a bead on you do a decrease 'pass k2tog over bead' but if you do a knit stitch you just knit it!!?????!!! doesn't add up so I just added the beads to the stitch as if I just knitted it and my stitch numbers come out correct.. as far as the over all look of what I have.. it just goes to reason if I can't see my stitches no else can and why do it... so I started over with a double strand and am liking it much better... I got to the place where I had turned my work backwards on the last attempt and saw my mistake.. it is corrected now and I am ready to do February's clues..
> 
> I'd really like some insite on how all of you placed the beads according to these rules:
> 
> ...


Ronie, are you inserting your beads with a crochet hook/floss/fleegle or did you thread them on your yarn. The above instructions are only for threading them on your yarn. If you are adding them as you go, you can put them on after you have finished doing 'whatever' to the stitch: that is, for a SK2P, you would do the whole stitch, then add the bead on the stitch.

If you are prestringing your beads, let me know and I will try to help you out with those issues.  I want this to be a pleasant/fun lace experience, not one that has you cringing every time you pick it up.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Adding the bead doesn't change your stitch count. For this project, I worked the stitch & then added the bead. In other patterns, designers might specify to bead it before - depends on the overall combination of stitches, I guess. I have read an explanation of being better able to control the tension of the stitch if it is placed afterwards, though.
> 
> Elizabeth explains a different strategy for placing a bead on the Sl 1, K2TOG, PSSO stitch - which I have seen in other patterns. I didn't see any difference in adding it in the middle of the stitch formation or at the end, so I went with what seems easier.
> Sorry, Elizabeth :?


No need to be sorry. Whatever works and keeps the work moving along is what should be done.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Love Story Clue 4. Just done in time for the next clue, although it now goes to the back of the line so I can try and catch up on Urquhart and Winter Mystery. This will take a while to block with all those picots, but I don't really need to worry about that yet. I really love the pattern and there was a good decrease in stitch count with this clue, so the rows have been going faster.
> 
> Sue


What a beautiful design. Lovely knitting.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

triciad19 said:


> Current projects but not all. I need to work on TCFS and some others but here is bon scarf, clue 1, butterfly shawl start, and hooded cowl about ready to add the cowl and Uhura.


You have been busy, Tricia. Love your Uhura!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Belle1 said:


> Well, back to the butterfly shawl. Finished it up this morning at about row 40 or so. I used approx. 12 oz of Caron Simply Soft and a "G" hook. I thought it needed to be blocked to open it up a bit more, but blocking the Simply Soft is a touchy thing (which I didn't know before). You want to just barely pass the heat over it. Fortunately, the other side of the shawl still looks fine. To take the pics I just hung the shawl over a shirt. The back spine is roughly 23" long. I had some challenges trying to get the shawl pinned out so that my measurements were even in all directions. Kind of a strange shape.
> 
> The true color of the yarn is named Pagoda which I would characterize as a deep, rich teal. None of the pics do it justice.
> 
> Well, now I can gratefully go back to knitting, but am glad that I tried this piece of crocheted work.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Babalou said:


> Greetings from Kaulua Kona Hawaii. We arrived yesterday.....barely. Got a notice from our air,I expect that our outgoing flight was delayed and we would miss our connecting flight. I told customer service that we had to get here on the first because we were meeting people and WE were paying for the condo. Thankfully, it all worked out with a bit of stress. But we are here. Attached is a picture of the view from our lanai.


This looks so relaxing and comfortable. Enjoy your stay!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Gimli son of Gloin Gauntlets by Sheila Toy Stromberg
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/gimli-son-of-gloin-gauntlets
> She provides a link for the scales - these are so neat. I think that I would knit them up immediately if Michael were younger.


Forget the kids. I _need_ these mitts! Fabulous!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Love Story Clue 4. Just done in time for the next clue, although it now goes to the back of the line so I can try and catch up on Urquhart and Winter Mystery. This will take a while to block with all those picots, but I don't really need to worry about that yet. I really love the pattern and there was a good decrease in stitch count with this clue, so the rows have been going faster.
> 
> Sue


Beautiful, Sue!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Well, I thought that was the road to hell...
> Maybe that is why you didn't see her.
> ;-)


Oops! Yes, that is definitely why I missed her. I am on the Road to the Underworld.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Your Love Story looks good Sue.

Babalou, we went to the Kona brewery for a tour, I was the only one in my group of four who had been to a brewery as I went to the Budweiser brewery for field trips in elementary (primary) school (no drinking allowed, though, lol). We get to the Kona brewery and I am expecting a large facility, like the acres and acres of building at Budweiser. Nope, the whole process is in one room, a little larger than a two car garage, lol. 

Another row and a half done on Uhura. My prior completion estimate might need to be revised, lol.

Jane, I was thinking the same thing about which road was paved but figured my memory was faulty, or I took a wrong turn somewhere.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> Oops! Yes, that is definitely why I missed her. I am on the Road to the Underworld.


Why are we in this basket and where are we going?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Isn't is so satisfying to find things that have been lost, Ronie? :thumbup:

Your brioche cowl is looking great, Bev!!!

Thank you for the London photos, Sue!!! I love being able to join you all on your travels via LP. 

p.25


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Babalou said:


> ...we have great ocean breezes.


Well we have ocean breezes all the time - & I mean ALL the time - probably more like gale force in other people's books. ;-)


> the waves were so loud. ... I am sure I will get accustomed to,the sound.


I think you will. I love the sound of the water rushing the shore when I am lying in bed.


> ...cost about $525 for that one way flight...They will reimburse us for the first leg of the trip but I bet it won't be $525.


Hopefully, you'll get most of it back.
My husband had a hard time last year getting back from France for his mother's funeral. In the end, the air line gave him a 25% reduction for his next flight. We thought that was pretty good until it got applied: only turned out to be about $50 off an $800 ticket - because it didn't apply to any of the surcharges. They get you going & coming, that crowd!


> ...food is expensive. For example, a loaf of bread is $7.50 and red peppers $7.59 a pound.


OMG!!! I would have thought that such a lush place would grow food for next to nothing!


> Will report on today's adventures if you want me to continue.


Most definitely - my vote is yes!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> _Shhhhh!_ I have a whole list to take with me.


I heard that.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...or I took a wrong turn somewhere.


I think that I might have taken that turn, too - it's a long & winding road. Some people even get lost.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Why are we in this basket and where are we going?


Same destination, I fear.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Bev I hope your ligament gets to feeling better soon... I remember one year that I and my neighbor was rip roaring to get into shape!!!! ha! we took a nice long walk.. felt great and made plans to do that every day! LOL we neglected to stretch and the results were we didn't walk with out extreme pain for the next several days.. and I think our plans for getting in shape switch strictly to our eating habits.. LOL Now I _ALWAYS_ stretch now even before I go to work... its amazing how much good a few seconds before heading out the door will do...
> 
> Julie I pray that they will help you... you can always tell them that you had just moved in and when no water bill came you were convinced that they had it in the rent!! here most apartments have water and garbage thrown in with the rent.
> 
> ...


Thanks Ronie, nice idea, but won't work, it is part of my contract that it is part of my responsibility, along with cutting the grass. I'll know soon enough how much extra it will be out of the budget. Also Ringo is due for his annual shots, and I need to pay for the annual subscription to the St John Ambulance people. I think they must have my old address because I've not heard from them, and it expired on January 8th. I think it was Bev who said it never rains but it pours- sure is what happens to me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That is stunning, Sue!


I agree!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Thanks for the pic, Julie. It is lovely to get to meet you 'in person'.


I am feeling a very ancient person, Elizabeth when I look at that foto!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou, would love to hear more of your Hawaii visit!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Tricia, that temperature afghan idea looks like it would be a fun thing to do, and would end up with some pretty colors. Love your FO projects. The Uhura is so pretty with the striping!

Melanie, I had to look up what Moire was. Another new word for me. 

Sue, thanks for your kind comment about my Uhura. 
Love all the new London pictures. 

Pam, thanks for your kind comments on the fun little crochet heart I did and my Uhura. It is blocked and I will get some pictures soon. It is a rainy, dreary day here today but at least DH is feeling better. 
33


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Babalou, glad that you got to Hawaii without too much hassle and can now relax and enjoy. Beautiful view from your lanai. It is bringing back memories of my trip there about 5 years ago. Those lava shores are so amazing and some beautiful sunrises and sunsets to be seen. Sounds like you got to see a lot on the east side too. Chocolate macadamias- yumm. 
They told us that things were so expensive there because of shipping costs, since many things have to be brought in from the mainland. 

Just went back to see your post Belle. For someone who "doesn't do crochet" your butterfly shawl sure was done quickly and turned out so beautiful. Sorry about your having to deal with a flat, but glad you have safe new tires now. 

Sue, I like that new little heart you did. I will try that one too. 
Your Love Story after clue 4 is looking wonderful. It is a very beautiful design!
How nice that the rows are getting smaller instead of longer. 

Julie, I sure hope things start on an upswing for you soon. Enough is enough!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Well, I got clue 3 finished for the Winter MKAL and the Feb. lace pattern for the 2016 scarf and Uhura is blocked! Pictures are not too good , as it is raining outside and dark inside, but here they are. 
Now on to the steeking homework and the new little crochet heart and FG clue 4.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

We arrived at Schipol airport from London. Researching our trip beforehand, I had learned that many of the taxis at the airport were Teslas,the electric cars, so when we were at the airport awaiting a taxi, I had pointed at an unfamiliar one and asked if it was a Tesla, and if so, could we get it. It was, and we did, which made my DH very happy as he, like many men is into cars. It was a lovely smooth ride, but they are very expensive so that may be the only time we ride in one. Apparently the Dutch government subsidizes them since a plant has been built there. 

We spent the night before boarding our boat at the Sofitel Grand hotel. This is a hotel rich in history. It was built in 1583, was a convent initially, has been royal lodgings and city hall at one time. It was conveniently located for a short walk into the city, overlooking a canal.

We definitely could feel the Christmas spirit. Everybody was really friendly.

Sue


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ..clue 3 finished for the Winter MKAL and the Feb. lace pattern for the 2016 scarf and Uhura is blocked! ....


Wonderful work Caryn :thumbup: 
The clear beads with the purple look really pretty. What colour beads do you have in Winter?

I have to start putting things together for our Uhura parade.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

britgirl said:


> We arrived at Schipol airport from London. Researching our trip beforehand, I had learned that many of the taxis at the airport were Teslas,the electric cars, so when we were at the airport awaiting a taxi, I had pointed at an unfamiliar one and asked if it was a Tesla, and if so, could we get it. It was, and we did, which made my DH very happy as he, like many men is into cars. It was a lovely smooth ride, but they are very expensive so that may gentle only time we ride in one. Apparently the Dutch government subsidizes them since a plant has been built there.
> 
> We spent the night before boarding our boat at the Sofitel Grand hotel. This is a hotel rich in history. It was built in 1583, was a convent initially, has been royal lodgings and city hall at one time. It was conveniently located for a short walk into the city, overlooking a canal.
> 
> ...


Not all electric cars are expensive. I drive a Nissan Leaf. LOVE IT! I have not driven a Tesla, but I like the look of a Leaf better anyways. Did not like the test drive of the Chevy Volt.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Thank you for your comments on Uhura. 

The butterfly shawl might look nice using the color method of the temperature afghan and be a very co&#314;orful like some butterflies.

Hoping my bon 2016 is OK. Looks like i might need to go up a needle size but i want it narrow.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Kaipuu by Tiina Huhtaniemi
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/kaipuu

Aranuir by Jasmin Räsänen
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/aranuir

Elizabeths Diamonds Shawlette by Kay Meadors
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/elizabeths-diamonds-shawlette

Roslyn Cable & Eyelet Cowl by Susie Bonell
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/roslyn-cable--eyelet-cowl


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Why are we in this basket and where are we going?


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Some more great pics Sue TY .My youngest has an electric/petrol car .Not too expensive .That shawl looks exquisite .
Caryn ...great works .Are you glad to be finsihed with some ?
Moire ...like it but can you still buy it ? Not sewn for some time but always made my children's clothes when they were small .
I found a model for Uhura so am remposting it Jane .
Completed the last clue for Formal Gardens .It is so very pretty when finished ...a lovely pattern .


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That was just the Tesla I was referring to.

Sue


MrsMurdog said:


> Not all electric cars are expensive. I drive a Nissan Leaf. LOVE IT! I have not driven a Tesla, but I like the look of a Leaf better anyways. Did not like the test drive of the Chevy Volt.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I heard that.


_Oops!_ Heard what?


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am feeling a very ancient person, Elizabeth when I look at that foto!


No, I just looked at 30 prehistoric sites and you are not even close. We are not getting older, just slower.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

annweb said:


> ...I found a model for Uhura so am remposting it Jane ...


Looks so much better on a real model, doesn't it? Actually, the border in garter stitch looks really attractive.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

I think you need someone to distract Jane ,Elizabeth .
Who else lives within striking distance of her stash ?


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

sisu said:


> Well, I got clue 3 finished for the Winter MKAL and the Feb. lace pattern for the 2016 scarf and Uhura is blocked! Pictures are not too good , as it is raining outside and dark inside, but here they are.
> Now on to the steeking homework and the new little crochet heart and FG clue 4.


Your Uhura is stunning!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

annweb said:


> Completed the last clue for Formal Gardens .It is so very pretty when finished ...a lovely pattern .


Only saw this after I posted the other message - looks great. Now who's speedy!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

annweb said:


> I think you need someone to distract Jane ,Elizabeth .
> Who else lives within striking distance of her stash ?


One of the advantages of living on a cliff on an island!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

annweb said:


> I think you need someone to distract Jane ,Elizabeth .
> Who else lives within striking distance of her stash ?


I'm still looking for someone, but I know it has to be do-able. You know me, I love a challenge!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Wonderful work Caryn :thumbup:
> The clear beads with the purple look really pretty. What colour beads do you have in Winter?
> 
> I have to start putting things together for our Uhura parade.


Thank you Jane. The beads on Winter are called cream soda


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

britgirl said:


> We arrived at Schipol airport from London. Researching our trip beforehand, I had learned that many of the taxis at the airport were Teslas,the electric cars, so when we were at the airport awaiting a taxi, I had pointed at an unfamiliar one and asked if it was a Tesla, and if so, could we get it. It was, and we did, which made my DH very happy as he, like many men is into cars. It was a lovely smooth ride, but they are very expensive so that may be the only time we ride in one. Apparently the Dutch government subsidizes them since a plant has been built there.
> 
> We spent the night before boarding our boat at the Sofitel Grand hotel. This is a hotel rich in history. It was built in 1583, was a convent initially, has been royal lodgings and city hall at one time. It was conveniently located for a short walk into the city, overlooking a canal.
> 
> ...


What a beautiful hotel. And that car is something! I saw one displayed inside a shopping mall. They are interesting.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Some more pics from Amsterdam. One is the view out our window, overlooking the canal. Not the greatest, but beats looking onto a courtyard. Can you imagine parallel parking beside the canal, with no barriers there?

The others are in the city which was just a very short walk from the hotel.

Dam square has the Royal Palace and the New Church.

Bicycles are everywhere, so too are the trams.

I forget the name of the monument, but right behind is the National Monument, a war memorial.

At the bottom of the nameless monument is Prince William, the little mascot of my Knitting Guild, who likes to travel and see the world. He is a piece of sheepskin, with a little face and tail. He is a well travelled little fellow. After our trip, he went with another Purler ( our group is Prince William Purlers) on a Med cruise from Barcelona to Rome.

Sue


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Babalou, glad that you got to Hawaii without too much hassle and can now relax and enjoy. Beautiful view from your lanai. It is bringing back memories of my trip there about 5 years ago. Those lava shores are so amazing and some beautiful sunrises and sunsets to be seen. Sounds like you got to see a lot on the east side too. Chocolate macadamias- yumm.
> They told us that things were so expensive there because of shipping costs, since many things have to be brought in from the mainland.
> 
> Just went back to see your post Belle. For someone who "doesn't do crochet" your butterfly shawl sure was done quickly and turned out so beautiful. Sorry about your having to deal with a flat, but glad you have safe new tires now.
> ...


Thanks Caryn! I think it is a matter of remaining calm, and not panicking too much- somehow things have to come right- but it will be even tighter budgeting for some time to come. At least the man who took my lawn mower has finally turned up with nearly half of what he owes me, so the immediate cashflow is ok!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Well, I got clue 3 finished for the Winter MKAL and the Feb. lace pattern for the 2016 scarf and Uhura is blocked! Pictures are not too good , as it is raining outside and dark inside, but here they are.
> Now on to the steeking homework and the new little crochet heart and FG clue 4.


You are doing well, Caryn, keeping up with projects! You have chosen some lovely colours!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> We arrived at Schipol airport from London. Researching our trip beforehand, I had learned that many of the taxis at the airport were Teslas,the electric cars, so when we were at the airport awaiting a taxi, I had pointed at an unfamiliar one and asked if it was a Tesla, and if so, could we get it. It was, and we did, which made my DH very happy as he, like many men is into cars. It was a lovely smooth ride, but they are very expensive so that may be the only time we ride in one. Apparently the Dutch government subsidizes them since a plant has been built there.
> 
> We spent the night before boarding our boat at the Sofitel Grand hotel. This is a hotel rich in history. It was built in 1583, was a convent initially, has been royal lodgings and city hall at one time. It was conveniently located for a short walk into the city, overlooking a canal.
> 
> ...


Great fotos Sue! It is nice to be on another travelogue!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> Some more great pics Sue TY .My youngest has an electric/petrol car .Not too expensive .That shawl looks exquisite .
> Caryn ...great works .Are you glad to be finsihed with some ?
> Moire ...like it but can you still buy it ? Not sewn for some time but always made my children's clothes when they were small .
> I found a model for Uhura so am remposting it Jane .
> Completed the last clue for Formal Gardens .It is so very pretty when finished ...a lovely pattern .


Good work, Anne!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> No, I just looked at 30 prehistoric sites and you are not even close. We are not getting older, just slower.


Thank you, Elizabeth, I must remember that!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Jane wrote:


My husband had a hard time last year getting back from France for his mother's funeral. In the end, the air line gave him a 25% reduction for his next flight. We thought that was pretty good until it got applied: only turned out to be about $50 off an $800 ticket - because it didn't apply to any of the surcharges. They get you going & coming, that crowd!

The trouble is that the fare is less than all the other stuff they tag on to the price.

Sue


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Looks so much better on a real model, doesn't it? Actually, the border in garter stitch looks really attractive.


I did find it hard to 'read' the stitches though when I was doing the garter edging.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Caryn, those are all looking good. I was panicking about getting Urquhart done before Winter MKAL, then I realized there's another week until the next clue. I had just knit row 1 of Winter to free up my size 6 needles for another project and was going to do Urquhart next. I am working on another test knit for Dee, so things will be pretty tight for the next week or two. I haven't done any more on Butterflies, but don't feel so bad as I did finish the little shawlette.

Sue


sisu said:


> Well, I got clue 3 finished for the Winter MKAL and the Feb. lace pattern for the 2016 scarf and Uhura is blocked! Pictures are not too good , as it is raining outside and dark inside, but here they are.
> Now on to the steeking homework and the new little crochet heart and FG clue 4.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The finished object on my head, and on the keyboard-
> 
> I have cast on a second- assuming I will need two- one on and one recovering from rainstorms!


A lovely hat for a lovely lady! I agree, a second hat is a good idea, Julie! That blue is gorgeous!!! I really like the cable. 

p 26


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Some more pics from Amsterdam. One is the view out our window, overlooking the canal. Not the greatest, but beats looking onto a courtyard. Can you imagine parallel parking beside the canal, with no barriers there?
> 
> The others are in the city which was just a very short walk from the hotel.
> 
> ...


I have been to Schiphol, but of course that is not like really seeing the country- tremendous- Sue and thanks.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> I think that I might have taken that turn, too - it's a long & winding road. Some people even get lost.


All who wander are not lost (must be quote day for me, lol).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> A lovely hat for a lovely lady! I agree, a second hat is a good idea, Julie! That blue is gorgeous!!! I really like the cable.
> 
> p 26


Thank you, Toni! The cable is an excellent ear warmer, the way it traps the air.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

sisu said:


> Well, I got clue 3 finished for the Winter MKAL and the Feb. lace pattern for the 2016 scarf and Uhura is blocked! Pictures are not too good , as it is raining outside and dark inside, but here they are.
> Now on to the steeking homework and the new little crochet heart and FG clue 4.


Looking good Caryn. And nothing wintery with your Winter


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> One of the advantages of living on a cliff on an island!


I own a boat and I can climb things.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

annweb said:


> Some more great pics Sue TY .My youngest has an electric/petrol car .Not too expensive .That shawl looks exquisite .
> Caryn ...great works .Are you glad to be finsihed with some ?
> Moire ...like it but can you still buy it ? Not sewn for some time but always made my children's clothes when they were small .
> I found a model for Uhura so am remposting it Jane .
> Completed the last clue for Formal Gardens .It is so very pretty when finished ...a lovely pattern .


Thanks Ann. I am feeling good about getting things done and especially getting a FO.  Your Uhura looks wonderful being modeled. Love how it drapes and I do like the garter border too. It really stands out.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks for the continued photos Sue. Love your little Prince William  What a neat idea for your knitting club. I would want the Tesla coupe (prior model), they are nice cars. They are expensive, aside from the luxury features, because they are not subsidized (in the US). Leafs and Volts are heavily subsidized, the selling price is less than the cost to make them.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

annweb said:


> Some more great pics Sue TY .My youngest has an electric/petrol car .Not too expensive .That shawl looks exquisite .
> Caryn ...great works .Are you glad to be finsihed with some ?
> Moire ...like it but can you still buy it ? Not sewn for some time but always made my children's clothes when they were small .
> I found a model for Uhura so am remposting it Jane .
> Completed the last clue for Formal Gardens .It is so very pretty when finished ...a lovely pattern .


Nice work on both projects, Ann  I am thinking a model for your pretty Uhura should have been easy to find.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Your Uhura is stunning!


Thank you Elizabeth.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Ann, I forgot to say what a great job you have done on FG! Wonderful knitting.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you. LilyGo does design some beautiful shawls. They are always a delight to knit.

Sue


MrsMurdog said:


> What a beautiful design. Lovely knitting.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> You are doing well, Caryn, keeping up with projects! You have chosen some lovely colours!


Thank you Julie. I have been trying to expand my color taste beyond blue  
I am glad you that you got some money owed you - at least that was good timing.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Jane. It is funny how the beads show on the left side but not on the right. I'll have to take a look at the pics.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Gorgeous, Sue!
> I am thinking that I might block in points rather than along the curve - however, I do like the scalloped look which is more evident at this juncture in the ones that don't have the picots.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

AAnn, both of those look great. I love your Uhura colour


annweb said:


> Some more great pics Sue TY .My youngest has an electric/petrol car .Not too expensive .That shawl looks exquisite .
> Caryn ...great works .Are you glad to be finsihed with some ?
> Moire ...like it but can you still buy it ? Not sewn for some time but always made my children's clothes when they were small .
> I found a model for Uhura so am remposting it Jane .
> Completed the last clue for Formal Gardens .It is so very pretty when finished ...a lovely pattern .


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

sisu said:


> Well, I got clue 3 finished for the Winter MKAL and the Feb. lace pattern for the 2016 scarf and Uhura is blocked! Pictures are not too good , as it is raining outside and dark inside, but here they are.
> Now on to the steeking homework and the new little crochet heart and FG clue 4.


Uhura certainly looks good. I'm intrigued by the shape. I just keep wondering how this fits across the shoulders. Are you happy with it?


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Caryn, those are all looking good. I was panicking about getting Urquhart done before Winter MKAL, then I realized there's another week until the next clue. I had just knit row 1 of Winter to free up my size 6 needles for another project and was going to do Urquhart next. I am working on another test knit for Dee, so things will be pretty tight for the next week or two. I haven't done any more on Butterflies, but don't feel so bad as I did finish the little shawlette.
> 
> Sue


Thank you Sue. Lucky you getting to test another of Dee's wonderful shawl patterns. You always have a lot going and seem to always get everything done!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Looking good Caryn. And nothing wintery with your Winter


Thanks Melanie.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

annweb said:


> Some more great pics Sue TY .My youngest has an electric/petrol car .Not too expensive .That shawl looks exquisite .
> Caryn ...great works .Are you glad to be finsihed with some ?
> Moire ...like it but can you still buy it ? Not sewn for some time but always made my children's clothes when they were small .
> I found a model for Uhura so am remposting it Jane .
> Completed the last clue for Formal Gardens .It is so very pretty when finished ...a lovely pattern .


I just finished asking in a later posting about the fit of the Uhura -- so thanks for posting. I was curious about the fit on the shoulders and now I can see. Nice color you have there.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Love Story Clue 4. Just done in time for the next clue, although it now goes to the back of the line so I can try and catch up on Urquhart and Winter Mystery. This will take a while to block with all those picots, but I don't really need to worry about that yet. I really love the pattern and there was a good decrease in stitch count with this clue, so the rows have been going faster.
> 
> Sue


It is gorgeous now, even without blocking, Sue.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue--love the EU tour. The Tesla taxi is great. Tesla's spirit must be laughing to split his sides, or totally furious. Having been destroyed by the utility corporations and goddess knows who else, today they are using his work and making a fortune off it.

Wonderful that you have green lawn to be exposed. Despite warmer temps we have no green on the ground here. Today went south to Westchester Cty, close to the City and was stunned to see snow on the sidwalks. The customer asked me about the snow upstate and had to tell him the drama was that we had none. We laughed.

Jane--how did you wind up living on such a windy cliff?

Babalou--how do people afford such food prices where you are? Are those prices inflate for the tourists?

Caren--great Uhura!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Uhura certainly looks good. I'm intrigued by the shape. I just keep wondering how this fits across the shoulders. Are you happy with it?


Thanks Belle. It has a wonderful drape on my shoulders and I am very pleased with it. Here is a selfie that might give you an idea of the front-not easy to get the whole thing. My arms aren't long enough. Anne's model shows the back really well.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Well, I got clue 3 finished for the Winter MKAL and the Feb. lace pattern for the 2016 scarf and Uhura is blocked! Pictures are not too good , as it is raining outside and dark inside, but here they are.
> Now on to the steeking homework and the new little crochet heart and FG clue 4.


You've been busy, Caryn and producing really nice work.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> We arrived at Schipol airport from London. Researching our trip beforehand, I had learned that many of the taxis at the airport were Teslas,the electric cars, so when we were at the airport awaiting a taxi, I had pointed at an unfamiliar one and asked if it was a Tesla, and if so, could we get it. It was, and we did, which made my DH very happy as he, like many men is into cars. It was a lovely smooth ride, but they are very expensive so that may be the only time we ride in one. Apparently the Dutch government subsidizes them since a plant has been built there.
> 
> We spent the night before boarding our boat at the Sofitel Grand hotel. This is a hotel rich in history. It was built in 1583, was a convent initially, has been royal lodgings and city hall at one time. It was conveniently located for a short walk into the city, overlooking a canal.
> 
> ...


I especially like that magical photo of the foyer - beautifully decorated.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

He was definitely a man before his time.

Sue


tamarque said:


> Sue--love the EU tour. The Tesla taxi is great. Tesla's spirit must be laughing to split his sides, or totally furious. Having been destroyed by the utility corporations and goddess knows who else, today they are using his work and making a fortune off it.
> 
> Wonderful that you have green lawn to be exposed. Despite warmer temps we have no green on the ground here. Today went south to Westchester Cty, close to the City and was stunned to see snow on the sidwalks. The customer asked me about the snow upstate and had to tell him the drama was that we had none. We laughed.
> 
> ...


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Caren--great Uhura!


Thanks Tanya. That is strange that upstate had not gotten any snow to speak of. My daughter, living in Hudson, is not complaining though!

I was just outside and it is in the 50's here. Noticed the garlic is sprouted.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ann--love the lavender color of your Uhura on my screen. The FG is a nice dark green. Yours is the first one I have seen with the next section of the project. Looks very good.

Caryn--just saw your Uhura selfie. Love it. It has such a good presence hanging down to your waist. The details show so well.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Some more pics from Amsterdam....Prince William, the little mascot of my Knitting Guild, ...He is a well travelled little fellow....


More lovely views of your tour, Sue. Thank you for sharing them.
I love Prince William - what a sweet idea. He reminds me a bit of Flat Stanley.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks. I think that's where the idea came from. I couldn't remember the name until you mentioned it.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> More lovely views of your tour, Sue. Thank you for sharing them.
> I love Prince William - what a sweet idea. He reminds me a bit of Flat Stanley.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Some more pics from Amsterdam. One is the view out our window, overlooking the canal. Not the greatest, but beats looking onto a courtyard. Can you imagine parallel parking beside the canal, with no barriers there?
> 
> The others are in the city which was just a very short walk from the hotel.
> 
> ...


Being an armchair traveller is very entertaining. Hawaii to Amsterdam in no time at all - love it.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Love Story Clue 4. Just done in time for the next clue, although it now goes to the back of the line so I can try and catch up on Urquhart and Winter Mystery. This will take a while to block with all those picots, but I don't really need to worry about that yet. I really love the pattern and there was a good decrease in stitch count with this clue, so the rows have been going faster.
> 
> Sue


That is looking great, Sue! I finished up my Clue 4 last night and need to get a photo taken. Also finished and need to take a photo of my 2016 BON scarf through the February clue. Working on my Susanna IC shawl now.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> More lovely views of your tour, Sue. Thank you for sharing them.
> I love Prince William - what a sweet idea. He reminds me a bit of Flat Stanley.


My gs wants to be flat like Stanley so his Mum can post him to me. He tried doing the double bump but it didn't work. He thinks it is very unfair. :lol:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I did find it hard to 'read' the stitches though when I was doing the garter edging.


I agree - lace is harder to read in garter stitch. I learned that when knitting Elizabeth's Shetland Seagulls Scarf.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> It is cool, wet and dreary here today. At least the rain is helping the snow melt and things are getting back to normal, and we can see green grass. It is one of the days you almost want to go back to bed and sleep day away. Think it must be much nicer now in Hawaii!
> 
> Sue


Glad it's all melting away, Sue. We're having a similar sort of day here today. Started out nice and was able to get my walk in this morning, but turned to rain about mid-day and it's still here.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> I must have missed seeing you. Strange, since I spend a lot of time on that road. :roll:


Me, too!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Well, I thought that was the road to hell...
> Maybe that is why you didn't see her.
> ;-)


Oh, that's right - it's that road that I must be on!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> All who wander are not lost (must be quote day for me, lol).


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> I own a boat and I can climb things.


Your a crafty little devil!
(That is a triple entendre!)


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> Pam, thanks for your kind comments on the fun little crochet heart I did and my Uhura. It is blocked and I will get some pictures soon. It is a rainy, dreary day here today but at least DH is feeling better.
> 33


That's great he's feeling better today, Caryn. :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> Well, I got clue 3 finished for the Winter MKAL and the Feb. lace pattern for the 2016 scarf and Uhura is blocked! Pictures are not too good , as it is raining outside and dark inside, but here they are.
> Now on to the steeking homework and the new little crochet heart and FG clue 4.


Those all look lovely, Caryn! Great to see what is coming p for the Winter MKAL as I'm only just starting the clue (have completed 3 rows so far).


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> We arrived at Schipol airport from London. Researching our trip beforehand, I had learned that many of the taxis at the airport were Teslas,the electric cars, so when we were at the airport awaiting a taxi, I had pointed at an unfamiliar one and asked if it was a Tesla, and if so, could we get it. It was, and we did, which made my DH very happy as he, like many men is into cars. It was a lovely smooth ride, but they are very expensive so that may be the only time we ride in one. Apparently the Dutch government subsidizes them since a plant has been built there.
> 
> We spent the night before boarding our boat at the Sofitel Grand hotel. This is a hotel rich in history. It was built in 1583, was a convent initially, has been royal lodgings and city hall at one time. It was conveniently located for a short walk into the city, overlooking a canal.
> 
> ...


Great photos, Sue! So glad you are sharing your trip with us!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks all for good wishes for my ligament. It was a bit sore this morning while cleaning, but had no trouble this afternoon. I think, Ronie, the idea of stretching before hiking is an excellent one.

Sue, your Love Story is quite beautiful. I see the rain melting the snow in your picture.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

annweb said:


> Some more great pics Sue TY .My youngest has an electric/petrol car .Not too expensive .That shawl looks exquisite .
> Caryn ...great works .Are you glad to be finsihed with some ?
> Moire ...like it but can you still buy it ? Not sewn for some time but always made my children's clothes when they were small .
> I found a model for Uhura so am remposting it Jane .
> Completed the last clue for Formal Gardens .It is so very pretty when finished ...a lovely pattern .


Great photos, Ann. Your Uhura is beautiful and great progress on your FG.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> Forget the kids. I _need_ these mitts! Fabulous!


I know! Aren't they amazing???


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> Thanks Belle. It has a wonderful drape on my shoulders and I am very pleased with it. Here is a selfie that might give you an idea of the front-not easy to get the whole thing. My arms aren't long enough. Anne's model shows the back really well.


It's really pretty, Caryn!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Yes, Babalou, would love some more photos.  I will day dream about Hawaii also.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

sisu said:


> Thanks Belle. It has a wonderful drape on my shoulders and I am very pleased with it. Here is a selfie that might give you an idea of the front-not easy to get the whole thing. My arms aren't long enough. Anne's model shows the back really well.


ooh, I did not see the beads in the prior photo, very nice


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Caryn, love your BON scarf clue 2. I have it printed out, but am exclusively working on my brioche right now. I may branch out this evening. Not too sure with what. We will order yarn for DH's brioche scarf tonight. He wants it in the gyffindor colors. 

ALso, Caryn, your Uhura is great!! and the Winter is off to a nice start. 

Sue, what wonderful pictures. Looks like we will all say we have been to London and Hawaii on the same day.  Thanks, Sue, for sharing your journey. 

Ann, love your Uhura. Looking forward to seeing your FG.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Whatever works for you is exactly how you should do your beads.  Well done!


Thank you Elizabeth... I have a lot to learn and get frustrated at times but I have just decided that most of what I make has some design elements that others might not have.. LOL

Jane we are always conserving water here too... you don't get water unless you ask for it when dining out.. we have been in a drought for so long and it happens often in the West that they drill it in to your mind!! LOL I do know how important it is though.. and we do our best at the house..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Whatever works for you is exactly how you should do your beads.  Well done!


Thank you Elizabeth... I have a lot to learn and get frustrated at times but I have just decided that most of what I make has some design elements that others might not have.. LOL

Jane we are always conserving water here too... you don't get water unless you ask for it when dining out.. we have been in a drought for so long and it happens often in the West that they drill it in to your mind!! LOL I do know how important it is though.. and we do our best at the house.. We also don't water our lawns.. look horrible in the end of Summer.. but a good rain brings it all back.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Your a crafty little devil!
> (That is a triple entendre!)


lol!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Ronie, are you inserting your beads with a crochet hook/floss/fleegle or did you thread them on your yarn. The above instructions are only for threading them on your yarn. If you are adding them as you go, you can put them on after you have finished doing 'whatever' to the stitch: that is, for a SK2P, you would do the whole stitch, then add the bead on the stitch.
> 
> If you are prestringing your beads, let me know and I will try to help you out with those issues.  I want this to be a pleasant/fun lace experience, not one that has you cringing every time you pick it up.


Ahhh!! well there's the confusion  I am using a floss thing LOL it works really well I don't have a crochet hook that was working with the beads I bought so I got the flosser and it works great!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> I own a boat and I can climb things.


Ah, so that is why you do all those obstacle courses. We know your secret now, Melanie.  Let us know if you need some help. 

More lovely pictures, Sue. I loved seeing Prince William and hearing his history. He is well traveled apparently.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

linda09 said:


> My gs wants to be flat like Stanley so his Mum can post him to me. He tried doing the double bump but it didn't work. He thinks it is very unfair. :lol:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Aren't grandkids great??


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Caryn, love your Uhura. So nice to see the front and how it hangs.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Thank you Julie. I have been trying to expand my color taste beyond blue
> I am glad you that you got some money owed you - at least that was good timing.


Half of me wants to go shopping! But the other half says 'wait till Tuesday', I think that argument will win. The Ciabatta Bread was very nice BTW, and economical- no oil but kept fresh well for a couple of days. I like sourdoughs, and it is basically a quick sourdough. The yoghurt is yogging, and I must water the Chrysanthemum it is looking a little droopy. Life goes on. 
We haven't heard from Ros so far today, hope she is recovering.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I agree - lace is harder to read in garter stitch. I learned that when knitting Elizabeth's Shetland Seagulls Scarf.


Glad someone as experienced as you, Jane, finds that too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks all for good wishes for my ligament. It was a bit sore this morning while cleaning, but had no trouble this afternoon. I think, Ronie, the idea of stretching before hiking is an excellent one.
> 
> Sue, your Love Story is quite beautiful. I see the rain melting the snow in your picture.


Glad it is getting better, Bev!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

So many beautiful projects being shared.. I remember Sue's Love Story and it is very striking.. I love the lacy edge 

Caryn I love your Uhura it turned out so nice.. and lots of great starts!! What fun it is to do a little at a time on several projects  then all of a sudden they are all done! 

Ann that turned out really nice.  I bet your model didn't want to give it back!! 

Thanks for all the great pictures Sue!! and Babalou please share and tell us more.. most of us are freezing.. it would be nice to hear of your tropical paradise


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

MrsMurdog said:


> Not all electric cars are expensive. I drive a Nissan Leaf. LOVE IT! I have not driven a Tesla, but I like the look of a Leaf better anyways. Did not like the test drive of the Chevy Volt.


We are looking into a Prius did you test drive it too?? I'd love to know what you thought.. also what didn't you like about the volt? It is a lot of money and searching these things over the internet is mind boggling  I'd love to know what your feelings are.. first hand is always better than the guy trying to sell it to us


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue I find the idea of your 'Prince William' is adorable... how fun it is to have him travel the world


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Thanks for the continued photos Sue. Love your little Prince William  What a neat idea for your knitting club. I would want the Tesla coupe (prior model), they are nice cars. They are expensive, aside from the luxury features, because they are not subsidized (in the US). Leafs and Volts are heavily subsidized, the selling price is less than the cost to make them.


do you know about the Prius?? are they subsidized?? I'm so glad you brought this up.. I had forgotten about that


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

sisu said:


> Thanks Belle. It has a wonderful drape on my shoulders and I am very pleased with it. Here is a selfie that might give you an idea of the front-not easy to get the whole thing. My arms aren't long enough. Anne's model shows the back really well.


Thanks for the selfie -- I appreciate seeing the front. Still is lovely and I certainly understand about the length of your arms. This picture taking can be a challenge, can't it? After seeing front and back, it'm convinced that it is a lovely pattern.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...Jane--how did you wind up living on such a windy cliff?


Hard to avoid when you live on a rock in the sea.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ... It has a wonderful drape on my shoulders and I am very pleased with it. Here is a selfie ...


Looks good on you, Caryn!
I think that it drapes nicely & sits very well.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Hard to avoid when you live on a rock in the sea.


reminds me of "The Ghost and Mrs. Muir" not quite a rock in the sea but I remember the cliff and the shots where they show the out side.. very cool and of course I love it.. it is one of the reasons I live where I do   I also love the sound of the waves at night..


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

I did some organizing of my knitting area, got out my Shipwreck shawl and knit a row. I have 25 rows to do and then the BO and I will be done. Then I will have to decide whether to dye it or not. The beads really show now. Not so sure they would when dyed. Got some brioche done also.

I filled out a questionaire for being a juror for the Federal court. They told us last year, that we could be called for Federal court, that our serving the state court would not excuse us. I cited that my business cannot run without me. I don't know what will happen, but I don't like the idea of trying to find a court in a city I am not familiar with an hour away from home. Well, we shall see what happens. 

Night all. Maybe I will dream of the sound of waves tonight.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Ah, so that is why you do all those obstacle courses. We know your secret now, Melanie.  Let us know if you need some help.


Well, someone will need to keep the boat against the cliff with the engines running.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Or more silly perhaps, Dodie- could explain all sorts of errors- at present I am typing with both hands, and the knitting is perched on my knee. This is where I am at now with the Anastasiya hat!


Nah, I think you all are just more talented or can multitask better than I do. The hat looks great, Julie.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Ronie said:


> do you know about the Prius?? are they subsidized?? I'm so glad you brought this up.. I had forgotten about that


I think the Prius, as a hybrid, is not subsidized but I would have to check to confirm. I do know that there are some tax breaks and some refunds but your local dealership can better advise you on what is available in your area.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Jane this is so pretty... I got mine done too..  I really miss the boat when it comes to beading and cannot for the life of me get my counts to come out right on the next patterned row.. so I tinked back for I'm not sure how many times and just did the middle of my clue in the beads.. and I did them my way.. and it worked


Ronie, I love your 2016. It is really lovely, both the color and the knitting. I really like the beads.

Whomever told me that beads were addicting. I'm afraid I've caught the bug and don't know if I'll be able to do anything else without adding beads!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I just got it started this afternoon. It seems to be a fairly easy clue. I am hoping to maybe get halfway with it tonight.

Sue


Miss Pam said:


> Those all look lovely, Caryn! Great to see what is coming p for the Winter MKAL as I'm only just starting the clue (have completed 3 rows so far).


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Bev, your cowl looks good. I do like the Brioche stitch and your royal blue is lovely. (pg 21)

I'm going to start putting the page number on my replies as I am just so far behind again.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> Nah, I think you all are just more talented or can multitask better than I do. The hat looks great, Julie.


Thank you, Dodie! I am by the way, multi-tasking again, and managing to get some banking done- but I would NOT be trying that with a lace pattern!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

My DH has just signed me up to do a 5K Colour Vibe Run/Walk with her and Alexandra. She may run, but I think Alexandra and I will almost certainly walk. It is not until September, so once the weather warms up again, I should maybe get walking again. I will have to make sure I have some old clothes to wear as I am not sure whether the paint/powder they use will wash out. I guess it will be fun. She was trying to see if any of her sisters were interested in doing it too. I don't think Amy would, not sure about Heather, and Jennifer probably would as she and Kat sometimes run together, but she is out of the country at present. 

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

A couple more pics from Amsterdam.

This is one of the many cheese stores there. We went in and got to sample quite a few different types, and did buy some that we brought back with us. I have never seen so much cheese!

The canal is the one that we overlooked from our hotel room.

Sue


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> A couple more pics from Amsterdam.
> 
> This is one of the many cheese stores there. We went in and got to sample quite a few different types, and did buy some that we brought back with us. I have never seen so much cheese!
> 
> ...


I used to be able to buy Gouda in big rounds like that, but I've not seen it for years. The Dutch family I stayed with once ate it on bread for their breakfast.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Jane, those booties are really cute, both sets. (pg 26)


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Here is a link for a lovely doily that Jane found. Sue


Sue, that's a really pretty doily. I just may have to that one, having a pineapple motif is a big help! (pg 26)


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Thank you Elizabeth... I have a lot to learn and get frustrated at times but I have just decided that most of what I make has some design elements that others might not have.. LOL


Those are called UDEs, Unique Design Elements, and it means that you can improve on the designer's work. I love 'em!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Ahhh!! well there's the confusion  I am using a floss thing LOL it works really well I don't have a crochet hook that was working with the beads I bought so I got the flosser and it works great!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

dragonflylace said:


> I would like to know if any one besides me would like to have a floating list of MKALs and KALs....I have several saved on Ravelry and I am trying to keep up by going in and doing the copy/paste routine to save the new hints as they come out.
> 
> But we have so many wonderful KALs now and I would love to have a little section where we can keep a floating list of KALs...
> 
> ...


I agree, it's a great idea. I can't do it, though. Has anyone volunteered?

(pg 27)


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Well, someone will need to keep the boat against the cliff with the engines running.


That would be me. I'll hand you the list of what you need to liberate from that house on the cliff and I can keep the getaway boat ready to hit the waves as soon as it is loaded. Think we might need to attach a small barge to haul along?


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

sisu said:



> Sue, I did the little heart ornament. I also turned it the wrong way, but I don't think it made a difference. I have to look up how to do the treble crochet each time I return to crochet.
> 18


Carlyn, the heart looks really good. You did a very nice job on it and you certainly can not tell that it's backward. I do like the red in it.

I was just thinking, I don't think I have a bit of red in my stash. I may have to correct that!

(pg 28)


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> I agree, it's a great idea. I can't do it, though. Has anyone volunteered?
> 
> (pg 27)


Not yet...I am still mulling it around in my head...the reason I mentioned it was because I seriously find it impossible to keep up with the KALs where you have to go in and copy/paste the clue before it disappears....so I am probably not the best person to do this...


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> Jane, those booties are really cute, both sets.


Thank you, Dodie


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> That would be me. I'll hand you the list of what you need to liberate from that house on the cliff ...


I am ignoring you & Melanie - but making notes to bolster my defences just in case.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I just got it started this afternoon. It seems to be a fairly easy clue. I am hoping to maybe get halfway with it tonight.
> 
> Sue


I'm through row 14 so far tonight. It goes fairly quickly.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

britgirl said:


> It is cool, wet and dreary here today. At least the rain is helping the snow melt and things are getting back to normal, and we can see green grass. It is one of the days you almost want to go back to bed and sleep day away. Think it must be much nicer now in Hawaii!
> 
> Sue


Sitting on the lanai right now and sipping wine. Doesn't het much better!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Babalou, would love to hear more of your Hawaii visit!


Got it, will keep it up :thumbup:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

britgirl said:


> We arrived at Schipol airport from London. Researching our trip beforehand, I had learned that many of the taxis at the airport were Teslas,the electric cars, so when we were at the airport awaiting a taxi, I had pointed at an unfamiliar one and asked if it was a Tesla, and if so, could we get it. It was, and we did, which made my DH very happy as he, like many men is into cars. It was a lovely smooth ride, but they are very expensive so that may be the only time we ride in one. Apparently the Dutch government subsidizes them since a plant has been built there.
> 
> We spent the night before boarding our boat at the Sofitel Grand hotel. This is a hotel rich in history. It was built in 1583, was a convent initially, has been royal lodgings and city hall at one time. It was conveniently located for a short walk into the city, overlooking a canal.
> 
> ...


Love your pictures!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

The second hat is progressing well:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The second hat is progressing well:


You've gone through this quickly, Julie. It looks to be heavier weight that the other.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Today we tried to drive to Captain Cook's Monument but there is a LOT of road work and it was taking forever we opted to go to South Point, Black Sand Beach and Volcanoes National Park. Spent quite a bit of time there although many of the scenic roads are closed for safety purposes. A picture of South Piint is below. Just breathtaking. We think it will be a hang around the condo day tomorrow and try to stay off the road. It takes a long time to get anywhere here.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> You've gone through this quickly, Julie. It looks to be heavier weight that the other.


It is marginally lighter weight- but I am making the gap between the cable twist longer, because it's supposed to be worsted weight, and that is hard to find here!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Today we tried to drive to Captain Cook's Monument but there is a LOT of road work and it was taking forever we opted to go to South Point, Black Sand Beach and Volcanoes National Park. Spent quite a bit of time there although many of the scenic roads are closed for safety purposes. A picture of South Piint is below. Just breathtaking. We think it will be a hang around the condo day tomorrow and try to stay off the road. It takes a long time to get anywhere here.


Is this where the volcano is spewing lava down to the sea? Sorry you are being thwarted on your expeditions!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

DFL, a KAL list sounds like a great idea!

Jane, those crocodile booties are wonderful!

Ronie, I hope you are happier with your Year of Lace Scarf after you redo it. (I'm still considering doubling the yarn on mine...)

p. 28


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Hard to avoid when you live on a rock in the sea.


Did you grow up there, or chose to move there?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Not yet...I am still mulling it around in my head...the reason I mentioned it was because I seriously find it impossible to keep up with the KALs where you have to go in and copy/paste the clue before it disappears....so I am probably not the best person to do this...


I cannot keep up with all the KALs and MKALs everyone is doing. It is mind boggling to try and follow them all along. And event he ones I want to keep in file, get lost along the way. It feels like it would be a full time job to do that. And with everything else in everyone's lives? More than I even want to handle. Don't know how some of you do it.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

annweb said:


> Karen ...stay safe when driving in icy conditions .Last night there was a show of accidents people had filmed using dash cams ...made me feel like staying indoors for ever .


No snow on the ground at the moment. Plenty of melting piles in the larger parking lots.



MissMelba said:


> I own a boat and I can climb things.


Well, someone will need to keep the boat against the cliff with the engines running.


jscaplen said:


> You're a crafty little devil!
> (That is a triple entendre!)





dogyarns said:


> That would be me. I'll hand you the list of what you need to liberate from that house on the cliff and I can keep the getaway boat ready to hit the waves as soon as it is loaded. Think we might need to attach a small barge to haul along?


I only have one difficulty...I cannot immediately participate in the climbing. But I don't get seasick...though I do have my non-drowsy Dramamine. WHEN!??

I can help with rope tying too!



jscaplen said:


> I am ignoring you & Melanie - but making notes to bolster my defenses just in case.


Now I KNOW I have to be along! No one dares me like that. <snort!> If nothing else...I have to pet a few items!!!

By the way...that snort was from the team of Seahorse Dragon's. They overheard that something was available to start them on their way to Florida. So they're trying to lightly fan me in a nice way.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue--love the Amsterdam pics. The cheese shop looks like a wonderful place. We had a woman at our farmer's market who used to have a cheese shop in ????Germany? She described the wonderful cheeses and noted how much richer they were than the ones made here in the US. We had some good talk about her experiences as a cheese shop owner and the cheeses she had.

Babalou--lucky you to have so much time on that gorgeous island. Keep sending us pics to share the experience with us. That church is such a charming little building.

Am on row 35 of the Butterfly and decided to up the hook size, and double the strand. Also added another color which I am playing with. Too much of a good thing gets to the point when it is not.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: Aren't grandkids great??


They really are. Love the way their minds work.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> That would be me. I'll hand you the list of what you need to liberate from that house on the cliff and I can keep the getaway boat ready to hit the waves as soon as it is loaded. Think we might need to attach a small barge to haul along?


I'm not sure "small" is the right word, Elizabeth.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The second hat is progressing well:


I like that tweedy effect yarn, Julie.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Today we tried to drive to Captain Cook's Monument but there is a LOT of road work and it was taking forever we opted to go to South Point, Black Sand Beach and Volcanoes National Park. Spent quite a bit of time there although many of the scenic roads are closed for safety purposes. A picture of South Piint is below. Just breathtaking. We think it will be a hang around the condo day tomorrow and try to stay off the road. It takes a long time to get anywhere here.


Love the painted church - bringing outdoors in. Lovely scenery too.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Now I KNOW I have to be along! No one dares me like that. <snort!> If nothing else...I have to pet a few items!!!
> 
> By the way...that snort was from the team of Seahorse Dragon's. They overheard that something was available to start them on their way to Florida. So they're trying to lightly fan me in a nice way.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I like that tweedy effect yarn, Julie.


Thank you, Linda- I like it too!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I am having fun and games with the internet so if I have missed commenting it was not intentional. I did make comments but they disappeared into the ethers


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That is sweet. He wants to be with his GM.

Sue


linda09 said:


> My gs wants to be flat like Stanley so his Mum can post him to me. He tried doing the double bump but it didn't work. He thinks it is very unfair. :lol:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Bev, glad your ligament seems to be getting better. Hopefully soon it will be a distant memory.

Yes, the rain really has been melting the snow. Of course we will probably still have the big piles the plows built around for a while.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Thanks all for good wishes for my ligament. It was a bit sore this morning while cleaning, but had no trouble this afternoon. I think, Ronie, the idea of stretching before hiking is an excellent one.
> 
> Sue, your Love Story is quite beautiful. I see the rain melting the snow in your picture.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I really like it too. Now that I am playing around with crochet, i would definitely like to try it. My GM used to crochet those pineapple doilies, and, as with the crochet shawl, would love to be able to make one.

Sue


Dodie R. said:


> Sue, that's a really pretty doily. I just may have to that one, having a pineapple motif is a big help! (pg 26)


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

[that's another term I will have to remember. I should make up a little list, as I am not sure about the remembering. It is up there with MBK.

I have been good, and whilst it is fresh in my mind have put it in Notes on my iPad, so it easy to find.

Sue

Suequote=dogyarns]Those are called UDEs, Unique Design Elements, and it means that you can improve on the designer's work. I love 'em![/quote]


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

"House on the Cliff" sounds so romantic, like the title of a book waiting to be written, or maybe a shawl/scarf waiting to be designed.

Sue


dogyarns said:


> That would be me. I'll hand you the list of what you need to liberate from that house on the cliff and I can keep the getaway boat ready to hit the waves as soon as it is loaded. Think we might need to attach a small barge to haul along?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes, it is fairly easy to knit. I hope to do a couple of rows before I go to AquaFit this morning.

Sue


Miss Pam said:


> I'm through row 14 so far tonight. It goes fairly quickly.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Sounds ideal. I am typing this in bed, still not knowing what it will look like outside today. Definitely the sun is not up yet. I hope it decides to make an appearance today.

Sue


Babalou said:


> Sitting on the lanai right now and sipping wine. Doesn't het much better!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes, you must share more pics.

Sue


Babalou said:


> Got it, will keep it up :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks. We really enjoyed our trip.

Sue


Babalou said:


> Love your pictures!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Julie, that looks really good. You certainly see to be progressing quickly.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> The second hat is progressing well:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Love the pics.

Sue


Babalou said:


> Today we tried to drive to Captain Cook's Monument but there is a LOT of road work and it was taking forever we opted to go to South Point, Black Sand Beach and Volcanoes National Park. Spent quite a bit of time there although many of the scenic roads are closed for safety purposes. A picture of South Piint is below. Just breathtaking. We think it will be a hang around the condo day tomorrow and try to stay off the road. It takes a long time to get anywhere here.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

There areas many cheeses out there. I really enjoyed getting to sample them. We only brought back a little piece, as were at the start of our tripmandvdidn't have a lot of space in our luggage.

You are really coming along with your butterflies. I am afraid I haven't done any in the last couple of days, with having to catch up for the MKALs, but will try and get back to it soon.

Sue


tamarque said:


> Sue--love the Amsterdam pics. The cheese shop looks like a wonderful place. We had a woman at our farmer's market who used to have a cheese shop in ????Germany? She described the wonderful cheeses and noted how much richer they were than the ones made here in the US. We had some good talk about her experiences as a cheese shop owner and the cheeses she had.
> 
> Babalou--lucky you to have so much time on that gorgeous island. Keep sending us pics to share the experience with us. That church is such a charming little building.
> 
> Am on row 35 of the Butterfly and decided to up the hook size, and double the strand. Also added another color which I am playing with. Too much of a good thing gets to the point when it is not.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Well, someone will need to keep the boat against the cliff with the engines running.


Right. . .I will get on those boating lessons immediately.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Julie, that looks really good. You certainly see to be progressing quickly.
> 
> Sue


Thanks Sue! I have been following a thread that was put in the Attic, to the bitter end- my goodness there is some nasty KP'ers out there- LP is such a place of sanctuary from that back-biting and name-calling, and plain downright rudeness. You end up really wondering what makes some folk tick? But the up-shot has been I am getting a lot of knitting done each day.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Love the Amsterdam pictures, Sue. The cheese store looks like such fun. Did they have samples of the different kinds?
Love the canal. 

Love that hat, Julie. 

Breathe in some of the air for us, Babalou. 

Well, Melanie, it seems keeping the boat against the cliff job has already been taken. I don't think I am up to scaling the cliff. I guess I will just have to cheer from the sidelines.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Here is my Hearts Around Crochet doily. This is fairly quick and easy. At the time I only had the one Colour yarn, and also I haven't Learned to join in yarn. I think it stands out more with the contrasting edging.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hearts-around-doily

Sue


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Love the Amsterdam pictures, Sue. The cheese store looks like such fun. Did they have samples of the different kinds?
> Love the canal.
> 
> Love that hat, Julie.
> ...


Thanks, Bev!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

britgirl said:


> "House on the Cliff" sounds so romantic, like the title of a book waiting to be written, or maybe a shawl/scarf waiting to be designed. Sue


My thought exactly, Sue.

:thumbup: :thumbup:

THanks for the pictures, Babalou. Love the little church.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> My thought exactly, Sue.
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> THanks for the pictures, Babalou. Love the little church.


It looked so good, perched there, and ideal for the tropical climate.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sue, love your heart doily! Very nicely done.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Anyone know how Chris is? We haven't heard from her since the blizzard.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Anyone know how Chris is? We haven't heard from her since the blizzard.


No, but I do know who has her email. Also we've not heard from jangmb for ages.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Hearts Around Crochet doily. This is fairly quick and easy. At the time I only had the one Colour yarn, and also I haven't Learned to join in yarn. I think it stands out more with the contrasting edging.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hearts-around-doily
> 
> Sue


That is very pretty :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Well, Melanie, it seems keeping the boat against the cliff job has already been taken. I don't think I am up to scaling the cliff. I guess I will just have to cheer from the sidelines.


I'll have to be in the boat with you. While I'm in better shape...not enough to attempt pulling myself up that cliff. Now if Melanie is willing to generate enough speed for paragliding in for an aerial approach!!! I'm not a-feared o' heights!

I've finally got my Yahoo mail to cooperate by doing a Mozilla Firefox update! Took awhile...but I can now access my two Yahoo accounts!  :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I'll have to be in the boat with you. While I'm in better shape...not enough to attempt pulling myself up that cliff. Now if Melanie is willing to generate enough speed for paragliding in for an aerial approach!!! I'm not a-feared o' heights!
> 
> I've finally got my Yahoo mail to cooperate by doing a Mozilla Firefox update! Took awhile...but I can now access my two Yahoo accounts!  :thumbup:


Good on you, Karen, for perseverance!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> That would be me. I'll hand you the list of what you need to liberate from that house on the cliff and I can keep the getaway boat ready to hit the waves as soon as it is loaded. Think we might need to attach a small barge to haul along?


The boat has a cabin so we have space for the rescued skeins and their friends.

Sounds like we are writing a gothic novel here


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Babalou said:


> Sitting on the lanai right now and sipping wine. Doesn't het much better!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Hearts Around Crochet doily. This is fairly quick and easy. At the time I only had the one Colour yarn, and also I haven't Learned to join in yarn. I think it stands out more with the contrasting edging.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hearts-around-doily
> 
> Sue


This is pretty sweet. Your crochet skills have gotten quite good.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Bev, I have been enjoying my little foray into crocheting.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Sue, love your heart doily! Very nicely done.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Norma. It was fun to do. I definitely am learning.

Sue


Normaedern said:


> That is very pretty :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

It is a shame when people get nasty. There can't be any joy in their lives. It is good that you are getting some knitting done

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Sue! I have been following a thread that was put in the Attic, to the bitter end- my goodness there is some nasty KP'ers out there- LP is such a place of sanctuary from that back-biting and name-calling, and plain downright rudeness. You end up really wondering what makes some folk tick? But the up-shot has been I am getting a lot of knitting done each day.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Bev. Yes, we got to sample a lot. I don't remember the names. There even was a very colourful green one, but not sure what was in it. We tried ten year and three year old cheeses, but our favourite, that we bought was a year and a half old one, that I think was a type of Gouda.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Love the Amsterdam pictures, Sue. The cheese store looks like such fun. Did they have samples of the different kinds?
> Love the canal.
> 
> Love that hat, Julie.
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Tanya. Definitely better than my disastrous attempts at some of those snowflakes. Hopefully I will be able to have better success with them next time.

Sue


tamarque said:


> This is pretty sweet. Your crochet skills have gotten quite good.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> I'll have to be in the boat with you. While I'm in better shape...not enough to attempt pulling myself up that cliff. Now if Melanie is willing to generate enough speed for paragliding in for an aerial approach!!! I'm not a-feared o' heights!


Hmm, I had a friend who's BFF owned a parasail. We used to tie it to the back of a truck and cruise around an undeveloped housing tract. Fun times.

As far as speed, the boat is an offshore speed boat so no worries there  Remember (or seen re-runs of) the TV show Miami Vice? Same boat only four feet shorter.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Knitting update: Another row and a half of Uhura done, halfway done with the Feb clue for BON, working on the last game for Scoreboard, two rows to go on clue 3 of Urquhart. The other WIP's are still waiting their turn and the two Feb MKAL's have yet to be cast on: Love Story and Heads Will Roll.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Thanks, Tanya. Definitely better than my disastrous attempts at some of those snowflakes. Hopefully I will be able to have better success with them next time.
> 
> Sue


Did you see my snowflakes? They are unique, lol! But I did put them on my tree.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> I'll have to be in the boat with you. While I'm in better shape...not enough to attempt pulling myself up that cliff. Now if Melanie is willing to generate enough speed for paragliding in for an aerial approach!!! I'm not a-feared o' heights!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Hmm, I had a friend who's BFF owned a parasail. We used to tie it to the back of a truck and cruise around an undeveloped housing tract. Fun times.
> 
> As far as speed, the boat is an offshore speed boat so no worries there  Remember (or seen re-runs of) the TV show Miami Vice? Same boat only four feet shorter.


Ok, so the boat is good. The parasail sounds great. I am, however, afraid of heights, so it will have to be Karen who does the ariel approach. I will make sure Elizabeth does not fall asleep at the wheel. 

Yes, Melanie, once we have a successful heist, we will have to write a story.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

FREE Pattern Thursday from Fiesta; code = BMV2416FP
Be My Valentine Scarf
http://fiestayarns.com/store/items/view/1880/be_my_valentine_scarf/?utm_source=Retail&utm_campaign=33420811e6-Free_Pattern_Thursday_BetteVestR_5_8_2014&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_66133aa203-33420811e6-64996929

Eiku by Sepieni Designs
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/eiku

Good Vibrations by SaBine Vogelpoth
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/good-vibrations


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> It is a shame when people get nasty. There can't be any joy in their lives. It is good that you are getting some knitting done
> 
> Sue


What I find with these people online is they hide behind anonymity. Further, instead of there being real dialogue it is all about one-upmanship and very little dialogue of substance. I have basically given up on those discussions as they are not enjoyable. Every once in awhile I tune in with the hope that there is something of interest or meaning being discussed. And it doesn't seem to matter whether it is from the right or from the left--they all begin to sound the same to me. To keep trying is a bit delusional on my part I think.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Babalou said:


> ...A picture of South Piint is below. Just breathtaking. We think it will be a hang around the condo day tomorrow and try to stay off the road...


Lovely 
The church reminds me of one that Julie showed us once.
Good idea to sit back & soak up the atmosphere.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is marginally lighter weight...


So much for my "expert" eye.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...Jane, those crocodile booties are wonderful!...


Really cute, I thought.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Did you grow up there, or chose to move there?


I grew up in Newfoundland but not in this community I moved here to work.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> Now I KNOW I have to be along! No one dares me like that. ..


I guess I'm in big trouble.
Watch out you guys! I have a ferocious watch dog - even if he does dress up in lacy shawls.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Caryn--just saw your Uhura selfie. Love it. It has such a good presence hanging down to your waist. The details show so well.


Thanks Tanya, I think this will be one I can wear a lot.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

linda09 said:


> You've been busy, Caryn and producing really nice work.


Thanks Linda.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> "House on the Cliff" sounds so romantic, like the title of a book waiting to be written, or maybe a shawl/scarf waiting to be designed.


Maybe that will inspire a new design from Elizabeth.
;-)


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That is looking great, Sue! I finished up my Clue 4 last night and need to get a photo taken. Also finished and need to take a photo of my 2016 BON scarf through the February clue. Working on my Susanna IC shawl now.


Looking forward to seeing all your progress pictures Pam.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Hearts Around Crochet doily. ...


Pretty 
I did one with the contrasting edge but didn't have anything solid in a nice colour for the centre which makes it hard to see the hearts.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Anyone know how Chris is? We haven't heard from her since the blizzard.


She posted an update a few days ago on the FG thread. She is probably still having connection problems.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> No, but I do know who has her email. Also we've not heard from jangmb for ages.


I had a PM exchange with Jan in the New Year. She said that work has been a nightmare & that she is still having trouble with her finger.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...Sounds like we are writing a gothic novel here


Sounds more like a story about a bunch of pirates to me.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Knitting update: Another row and a half of Uhura done, halfway done with the Feb clue for BON, working on the last game for Scoreboard, two rows to go on clue 3 of Urquhart. ..


Busy, busy, Melanie!
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> I received a cheat-sheet for crochet stitches in a swap package; handy thing


That would be nice to have. :thumbup: (I have seen them on pinterest.)

p. 29


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I think the Prius, as a hybrid, is not subsidized but I would have to check to confirm. I do know that there are some tax breaks and some refunds but your local dealership can better advise you on what is available in your area.


So the subsidized cars are only the electric ones you have to plug in? I want one that recharges itself  and gets amazing gas mileage.. We don't have a local dealer that is why I am trying to find out as much as possible... most likely if we have to travel out of town we will end up buying. I can't say for sure though... I thought we were just going to look at the last care we bought.. LOL

Sue that sounds like fun... you could get a white outfit and that way the paint/powder will show up real well.. or any light colored outfit would work 

I am surprised they displayed the cheese outside like that and right near a trash bin?? that is strange... unless it isn't for trash!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Bev, glad your ligament is healing and that you are wearing more comfortable shoes for work now. 

Linda, your gs's comment is so cute. I think I would like to be flat Stanley too and get to travel the world. 

Thanks again Pam and Melanie re Uhura comments. Melanie, Those beads are what took me forever!! But I am glad I did them. I do like the extra bling.

Thank you too Bev. You do have all of Feb to get that clue done for BON. That is why I love that KAL so much. 

Julie, we do all know that urge to go shopping  Your bread sounds delicious. 
I hope Ros is doing ok too. 

Thanks Ronie and Belle and Jane. It is a challenge to get the whole shawl in when taking a selfie, but glad I could give you an idea of the fit. 

49


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Sue! I have been following a thread that was put in the Attic, to the bitter end- my goodness there is some nasty KP'ers out there- LP is such a place of sanctuary from that back-biting and name-calling, and plain downright rudeness. You end up really wondering what makes some folk tick? But the up-shot has been I am getting a lot of knitting done each day.


it is the sole reason I only come into the LP now... someone attacked me for no reason and gave me a ultimatum (not sure what she said now) and I said oh ok fine.. and never went back.. sometimes I will see parts of KP when someone here links to it... I got to know a lot of really nice people in there who all stopped going in because of the nastiness


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> There areas many cheeses out there. I really enjoyed getting to sample them. We only brought back a little piece, as were at the start of our tripmandvdidn't have a lot of space in our luggage.
> 
> You are really coming along with your butterflies. I am afraid I haven't done any in the last couple of days, with having to catch up for the MKALs, but will try and get back to it soon.
> 
> Sue


I have not gotten back to mine either... I know it will get done quickly though.. it is such a pretty little thing 

Tanya I meant to say yesterday that I think your idea of going up in hook size for the last parts of it will be very pretty... it will give a flare to it that could look really nice


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The second hat is progressing well:


Looking good, Julie!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Today we tried to drive to Captain Cook's Monument but there is a LOT of road work and it was taking forever we opted to go to South Point, Black Sand Beach and Volcanoes National Park. Spent quite a bit of time there although many of the scenic roads are closed for safety purposes. A picture of South Piint is below. Just breathtaking. We think it will be a hang around the condo day tomorrow and try to stay off the road. It takes a long time to get anywhere here.


Beautiful photos, Babalou!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I guess I'm in big trouble.
> Watch out you guys! I have a ferocious watch dog - even if he does dress up in lacy shawls.


oh my gosh Jane... That had me laughing out loud!! very cute... and your such a good sport!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> That would be nice to have. :thumbup: (I have seen them on pinterest.)
> 
> p. 29


I bought one at Wal-Mart when my son's X wanted to learn.. I don't think I spent too much on it.. less than $5 for sure... I know I bought everything she needed to get started with some help from me..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Julie you hat looks great.... I don't know why I thought you knitted it in the round.. but now I see the design would be impossible..LOL in my defense I read most of the LP first thing in the morning with my cup of coffee... I like the color of this one too.. 

Jane that is what I was thinking... The church does look alot like the one that Julie shared.. gosh it must of been last year.. time fly's... and your doily looks just fine... I have so many vintage doily's in variegated yarns like this.. 

Sue your heart's doily looks really good... this crochet stuff is fun isn't it... 

Well I need to get off this computer or I'll get nothing done... I feel like I am getting hubby's cold.. the whole town is sneezing and blowing their noses  I try to go to work and come home.. I don't want to catch their germs..LOL I may of not gotten so lucky this time.. I have hope though that it will pass quickly!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> oh my gosh Jane... That had me laughing out loud!! very cute... and your such a good sport!


Thank you, Ronie 
In truth, I'd actually put out a guiding light for any of you who wanted to drop in.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...Jane ... your doily looks just fine...


Thank you, Ronie. I was thinking that it might make a dishcloth at the start but it is too small really. It is fine for a coaster/hotpad, though.
I'll give it to my SIL when we stop in on our way to the airport to go see Michael.


> ... I feel like I am getting hubby's cold..


There is a point where sharing can go too far.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> I guess I'm in big trouble.
> Watch out you guys! I have a ferocious watch dog - even if he does dress up in lacy shawls.


ROTFLMBO!!

I'll bring dog treats and a new shawl for the dog and a case of wine and a bead catalog for the owner, should be distracting enough for our plans


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Ronie said:


> So the subsidized cars are only the electric ones you have to plug in? I want one that recharges itself  and gets amazing gas mileage.. We don't have a local dealer that is why I am trying to find out as much as possible... most likely if we have to travel out of town we will end up buying. I can't say for sure though... I thought we were just going to look at the last care we bought.. LOL


Most of the hybrids recharge the batteries as you drive. My daily driver gets 13-1/2 mpg, up from the last car which got 12-1/2, lol. But I can go 0 to 60 in well under 5 seconds, even faster in the old car after the engine rebuild, about 4 seconds. I still have the old car


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks for the updates on Chris and Jan


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Thanks, Tanya. Definitely better than my disastrous attempts at some of those snowflakes. Hopefully I will be able to have better success with them next time.
> 
> Sue


Did you see the crochet pattern I sent out a few days ago. I thought it would be a good one to build on the skills from the Butterflies shawl. It was not a difficult pattern but had some row variation that was interesting. Kind of a crochet version of the Random Monet we did.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I grew up in Newfoundland but not in this community I moved here to work.


Is that where you were teaching?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ....should be distracting enough for our plans


I am too easily distracted - unfortunately.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Is that where you were teaching?


Yes - although my first year I taught in a small community on the coast of Labrador.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> So the subsidized cars are only the electric ones you have to plug in? I want one that recharges itself  and gets amazing gas mileage.. We don't have a local dealer that is why I am trying to find out as much as possible... most likely if we have to travel out of town we will end up buying. I can't say for sure though... I thought we were just going to look at the last care we bought.. LOL
> 
> Sue that sounds like fun... you could get a white outfit and that way the paint/powder will show up real well.. or any light colored outfit would work
> 
> I am surprised they displayed the cheese outside like that and right near a trash bin?? that is strange... unless it isn't for trash!


Other countries are not as hysterical as the US about germs and bacteria. Here the FDA tried to make it illegal to age cheese on wood boards which is traditional and actually affects the aging and taste of the cheeses. This idiocy occurred about 2 or 3 yrs ago. Can't recall the end result. Of course this country would make all life out of petroleum based product or GMO and patent it!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Bev, glad your ligament is healing and that you are wearing more comfortable shoes for work now.
> 
> Linda, your gs's comment is so cute. I think I would like to be flat Stanley too and get to travel the world.
> 
> ...


I was introduced to these long mechanical arms for mounting cameras in order to take selfie's. We did a huge group photo last summer that way to get about 19 or 20 of us into the shot. It was pretty neat and now we have a great photo of everyone together.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I have not gotten back to mine either... I know it will get done quickly though.. it is such a pretty little thing
> 
> Tanya I meant to say yesterday that I think your idea of going up in hook size for the last parts of it will be very pretty... it will give a flare to it that could look really nice


Thanks Ronie. I knew you would relate as you have changed needle/hook sizes mid-stream. I have a report that is waiting to be done but will take a pic later today and post.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Pretty
> I did one with the contrasting edge but didn't have anything solid in a nice colour for the centre which makes it hard to see the hearts.


I like the subtlety of it. Almost like an optical illusion where you need to really relax your eyes to see it.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Most of the hybrids recharge the batteries as you drive. My daily driver gets 13-1/2 mpg, up from the last car which got 12-1/2, lol. But I can go 0 to 60 in well under 5 seconds, even faster in the old car after the engine rebuild, about 4 seconds. I still have the old car


OMG, good for you that gas prices have dropped!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Yes - although my first year I taught in a small community on the coast of Labrador.


I know it is gorgeous up there, but I would want a helicopter to get away regularly. I live on a deadend country road which can be dead silent except for the buzzing of the insects and I love it. But am only 10 minutes from lots of life and activity when I feel the need for it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Proof that my needles haven't been idle the past few days but the picture quality is terrible. The light is so poor indoors & it is too miserable outside to get a shot.
Love Story to clue 4, Winter Mystery to clue 3 & the start of Waiting for the Rain.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Love the Amsterdam pictures, Sue. The cheese store looks like such fun. Did they have samples of the different kinds?
> Love the canal.
> 
> Love that hat, Julie.
> ...


You could be the distraction. Go to the front door and keep Jane busy as hostess. Just an idea. Maybe a couple of you could be on a trip and stop by (unless you are planning this raid while Jane is in France). 
:twisted:

All the discussion of a calendar of MKAL and KAL projects makes me wonder if a Ravelry feature would work. Go to my notebook, groups and events. It shows the groups you are a member of and indicates there is a calendar. I can't open the calendar. It is called iCal so maybe it is Apple or the server is down.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> ...makes me wonder if a Ravelry feature would work. Go to my notebook, groups and events...


I think that events there refers to things like knitting retreats or fairs. Not 100% sure.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Proof that my needles haven't been idle the past few days but the picture quality is terrible. The light is so poor indoors & it is too miserable outside to get a shot.
> Love Story to clue 4, Winter Mystery to clue 3 & the start of Waiting for the Rain.


That Love Story edging is so intriguing and beautiful. And I see you decided to go for the Waiting for the Rain. Good for you. It is a neat pattern.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> What I find with these people online is they hide behind anonymity. Further, instead of there being real dialogue it is all about one-upmanship and very little dialogue of substance. I have basically given up on those discussions as they are not enjoyable. Every once in awhile I tune in with the hope that there is something of interest or meaning being discussed. And it doesn't seem to matter whether it is from the right or from the left--they all begin to sound the same to me. To keep trying is a bit delusional on my part I think.


I object to the language. Then to have someone say what is wrong we are all adult made me thankful for lp haven. How does anyone know there are not children reading kp? What difference does it make? The world would be so much nicer if people were courteous to one another.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> It is a shame when people get nasty. There can't be any joy in their lives. It is good that you are getting some knitting done
> 
> Sue


That is what I suspect, and they have this urge to drag others down too. 
I don't like the days when I have to put my needles to one side- that is why I love to have some garter stitch I can pick up.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> So much for my "expert" eye.


There was nothing really to give you scale, Jane!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I had a PM exchange with Jan in the New Year. She said that work has been a nightmare & that she is still having trouble with her finger.


I knew that much, but have failed to reply.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> I object to the language. Then to have someone say what is wrong we are all adult made me thankful for lp haven. How does anyone know there are not children reading kp? What difference does it make? The world would be so much nicer if people were courteous to one another.


There are many non-knitting forums and don't know the ones you read. I have not run into foul language, just foul attitudes, ignorant statements, and total unwillingness to hear anything new or different. What really gets me is when you are talking to people that you basically are in agreement and they attack you. So much for reading ability!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Bev, glad your ligament is healing and that you are wearing more comfortable shoes for work now.
> 
> Linda, your gs's comment is so cute. I think I would like to be flat Stanley too and get to travel the world.
> 
> ...


My bread is pretty literally my 'Staff of Life'.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> it is the sole reason I only come into the LP now... someone attacked me for no reason and gave me a ultimatum (not sure what she said now) and I said oh ok fine.. and never went back.. sometimes I will see parts of KP when someone here links to it... I got to know a lot of really nice people in there who all stopped going in because of the nastiness


There are a few, that have cropped up from time to time, when I have been teaching, and I wanted to get an idea of what they are really like. It can be quite an eye opener.
Most of us do care about each other on the LP.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Looking good, Julie!


Thanks Pam!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Is this where the volcano is spewing lava down to the sea? Sorry you are being thwarted on your expeditions!


I think the roads are just hot from it not spewing. It may have been last year that it flowed.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> What I find with these people online is they hide behind anonymity. Further, instead of there being real dialogue it is all about one-upmanship and very little dialogue of substance. I have basically given up on those discussions as they are not enjoyable. Every once in awhile I tune in with the hope that there is something of interest or meaning being discussed. And it doesn't seem to matter whether it is from the right or from the left--they all begin to sound the same to me. To keep trying is a bit delusional on my part I think.


There are a few people on the KP newsletter who are interesting to read but I find I just love this little group so much better. Really feels like chatting with friends.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> FREE Pattern Thursday from Fiesta; code = BMV2416FP
> Be My Valentine Scarf
> http://fiestayarns.com/store/items/view/1880/be_my_valentine_scarf/?utm_source=Retail&utm_campaign=33420811e6-Free_Pattern_Thursday_BetteVestR_5_8_2014&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_66133aa203-33420811e6-64996929
> 
> ...


Thanks for the links. Eiku is really pretty and it looks like you can do a lot of variations with Good Vibrations.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Sounds like we are all juggling around our WIPs.

Sue


MissMelba said:


> Knitting update: Another row and a half of Uhura done, halfway done with the Feb clue for BON, working on the last game for Scoreboard, two rows to go on clue 3 of Urquhart. The other WIP's are still waiting their turn and the two Feb MKAL's have yet to be cast on: Love Story and Heads Will Roll.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:
 

> I know it is gorgeous up there, but I would want a helicopter to get away regularly. I live on a deadend country road which can be dead silent except for the buzzing of the insects and I love it. But am only 10 minutes from lots of life and activity when I feel the need for it.


We aren't on a dead end road but I would love a quiet environment like your's. We live away from town in a quiet neighborhood but are close to everything. Easy to run to Albuqeurque or to Santa Fe. Nice to have the choice and I am quite the homebody, or would that be a knit body? Hmmmm.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I was trying a not so subtle hint!

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Maybe that will inspire a new design from Elizabeth.
> ;-)


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Does look very pretty.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Pretty
> I did one with the contrasting edge but didn't have anything solid in a nice colour for the centre which makes it hard to see the hearts.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Pretty
> I did one with the contrasting edge but didn't have anything solid in a nice colour for the centre which makes it hard to see the hearts.


It is very pretty, even so :thumbup:


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Ronie...not a lot of use to you over ther perhaps but my son has a Prius and seems very happy with it .I have had Toyota cars and always found them reliable .Not as posh as the one Sue went in when away though .
Caryn...How up to date you are doing selfies .Lovely work.
Dodie ...fatal starting beads .I love them too.
Babalou...super scenes.
Tanya ...Must be lovely living at the end of a track . Are you ever frightened ? 
Jane ...black knitting and such an amazing outcome .I tried navy and put it away but must try again as I have three different ones to use .
Sue ...snow slowly saying bye bye .Enjoy the class / group .
Julie ...some really cruel remarks in the main forum .Why do folk have to be nasty ? 
Norma ....that ether must contain millions of stolen posts .So frustrating .
Not being very clever with butterflies but am ready to start the repeats .Think I did every round twice up to here lol .


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I am ignoring you & Melanie - but making notes to bolster my defences just in case.


What? Not leaving out tea and cookies for us?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Proof that my needles haven't been idle the past few days but the picture quality is terrible. The light is so poor indoors & it is too miserable outside to get a shot.
> Love Story to clue 4, Winter Mystery to clue 3 & the start of Waiting for the Rain.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

linda09 said:


> I'm not sure "small" is the right word, Elizabeth.


That was a code just for Melanie. :lol:


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Proof that my needles haven't been idle the past few days but the picture quality is terrible. The light is so poor indoors & it is too miserable outside to get a shot.
> Love Story to clue 4, Winter Mystery to clue 3 & the start of Waiting for the Rain.


Jane, those are all lovely.

i am slowly sliding backwards on my wip. I get distracted too easily by something new or needed so other things get set aside until I need the needles. At least I can put a clip in crochet and use the hook on another project (as long as I add a note on the hook and row.

Butterfly shawl is becoming scrappy. I ran out of the green, couldn't find more in my stash. To stay with my resolution to not buy more yarn but use stash I started using partial skeins. Not much space gained but 4 balls of yarn used so far! I should used these short pieces quicker and thd green lower to look more balanced.  Forgot how much more yarn it takes for crochet.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> I guess I'm in big trouble.
> Watch out you guys! I have a ferocious watch dog - even if he does dress up in lacy shawls.


Ah, Jane, Tango knows we all love him, right? Do you have a picture of your house on a cliff? I would love to see it, if you don't mind sharing. I promise not to google it to pin point it's location, even if I am involved in a heist.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Well, Melanie, it seems keeping the boat against the cliff job has already been taken. I don't think I am up to scaling the cliff. I guess I will just have to cheer from the sidelines.


No worries, Bev. I think we will need to charter a yacht for this expedition. Lots of LPers coming aboard to help. :lol:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Hearts Around Crochet doily. This is fairly quick and easy. At the time I only had the one Colour yarn, and also I haven't Learned to join in yarn. I think it stands out more with the contrasting edging.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hearts-around-doily
> 
> Sue


Sue, this is so pretty. Added to my queue.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ROTFLMBO!!
> 
> I'll bring dog treats and a new shawl for the dog and a case of wine and a bead catalog for the owner, should be distracting enough for our plans


Oh, this is looking better and better. Quite an adventure, ending in yarn petting, lots of laughter, warm around a fire place. You do have one of those, don't you, Jane? It seems to me that all houses that live atop a cliff should have a fireplace.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> That Love Story edging is so intriguing and beautiful.


Mine might be a bit snugger than it should be but I think it will block okay anyway.


> And I see you decided to go for the Waiting for the Rain...


Well, I looked for some enabling here but it wasn't forthcoming. Then it turned out that I didn't need it. Who knew?!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> There was nothing really to give you scale, Jane!


Just poking fun at me.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Does look very pretty.


Thank you, Sue - plain in the middle would be better though. I still haven't made it to WalMart to get something suitable.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> You could be the distraction. Go to the front door and keep Jane busy as hostess. Just an idea. Maybe a couple of you could be on a trip and stop by (unless you are planning this raid while Jane is in France).
> :twisted:


No fun going when Jane is not there.  And I really want to meet Tango.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> It is very pretty, even so :thumbup:


Thank you, Norma


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Maybe that will inspire a new design from Elizabeth.
> ;-)


WAAAAAAY ahead of you on this one. :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

annweb said:


> ...Jane ...black knitting and such an amazing outcome .I tried navy and put it away....


Thanks, Ann - but they aren't black. I just can't get the colours to show. LS is a rich purple & green while Winter is a dark navy heather.
I don't mind knitting with black, though.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> What? Not leaving out tea and cookies for us?


That only attracts scavengers!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Jane, those are all lovely.


Thank you, Tricia & Norma, too 


> Butterfly shawl is becoming scrappy.... I started using partial skeins....Forgot how much more yarn it takes for crochet.


As you get further along, the rows consume a lot of yarn.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> That only attracts scavengers!


You aren't hinting at anything, are you, Jane?


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Jane, your Love Story is going to be stunning. It is gorgeous. Love the design. The others are great also. WOuld never accuse you of sitting in your cups when there is knitting to do. 

Thanks for the update on Chris and Jan.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Proof that my needles haven't been idle the past few days but the picture quality is terrible. The light is so poor indoors & it is too miserable outside to get a shot.
> Love Story to clue 4, Winter Mystery to clue 3 & the start of Waiting for the Rain.


I cannot imagine your needles ever being idle. Great work so far. I really need to get Love Story cast on.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Do you have a picture of your house on a cliff? ...


This is the best that I have - not a daunting cliff so even Karen might scale it. What am I saying?!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

britgirl said:


> I was trying a not so subtle hint!
> 
> Sue


Subtle = the sonic boom you hear as it flies over my head. :lol:

Just hit me with it!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> What? Not leaving out tea and cookies for us?


I am thinking those might be the defenses. You know, while we are lulled by noshing she might have something more devious in store that needs us to stay in one spot, or at least allow enough time for the local constabulary to show up


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes, thanks, Tanya. I have it saved.

Sue


tamarque said:


> Did you see the crochet pattern I sent out a few days ago. I thought it would be a good one to build on the skills from the Butterflies shawl. It was not a difficult pattern but had some row variation that was interesting. Kind of a crochet version of the Random Monet we did.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> I am thinking those might be the defenses. You know, while we are lulled by noshing she might have something more devious in store that needs us to stay in one spot, or at least allow enough time for the local constabulary to show up


The plot thickens....


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...around a fire place. You do have one of those, don't you, Jane? It seems to me that all houses that live atop a cliff should have a fireplace.


I agree but it was the one thing that the house lacked when we were house hunting. ; -( We did try to have one added but couldn't find anyone to do it.
We have a nice woodstove in France, though, set into a really old fireplace - cut from the same stone as that which is in the base of the Statue of Liberty.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> No fun going when Jane is not there.  And I really want to meet Tango.


No fun for me, either.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> WAAAAAAY ahead of you on this one. :thumbup:


Oh, you tease you!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> You aren't hinting at anything, are you, Jane?


Uhmmm...
;-)


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Jane, your Love Story is going to be stunning. It is gorgeous. Love the design. The others are great also. WOuld never accuse you of sitting in your cups when there is knitting to do. ...


Thank you, Bev 
Well, I might actually be in my cups as I am knitting sometimes.
;-)


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...Great work so far. ...


Thank you, Melanie


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I see that Tango is in the pic, of course.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> I agree but it was the one thing that the house lacked when we were house hunting. ; -( We did try to have one added but couldn't find anyone to do it.
> We have a nice woodstove in France, though, set into a really old fireplace - cut from the same stone as that which is in the base of the Statue of Liberty.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> As you get further along, the rows consume a lot of yarn.


Good stash buster. I may splice some of those smaller balls. There is a plastic tub full. I have used some to make fingerless gloves and may do a "patchwork scarf".


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> I see that Tango is in the pic, of course.


This was in his pre-moelling days. He was probably trying to communicate something to me that took a while to register.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> There are a few people on the KP newsletter who are interesting to read but I find I just love this little group so much better. Really feels like chatting with friends.


Yes, it is like a small knitting group where we have gotten to know a bit about each other as well as share our knitting and other needle/hook work and be supportive.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Thanks for the links. Eiku is really pretty and it looks like you can do a lot of variations with Good Vibrations.


Find that edging on Good Vibrations to be so interesting but not too difficult to do with short rows. Would like to try that one just for the edging.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> We aren't on a dead end road but I would love a quiet environment like your's. We live away from town in a quiet neighborhood but are close to everything. Easy to run to Albuqeurque or to Santa Fe. Nice to have the choice and I am quite the homebody, or would that be a knit body? Hmmmm.


I've been thru both of those cities. Would like to spend a lot more time in Santa Fe exploring the arts and crafts scene and studying local Native American work much better. Caught a crafts fair in the center square a few years back on my way home from Colorado. Enjoyed that so much. And loved the rock formations in the region.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Caryn, your Uhura is beautiful! I hope your DH is better by now.

What a relief indeed to have found your notes, Jane. :thumbup:

Belle, for someone that "doesn't" crochet, you were awfully quick with the Butterfly shawl.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Here are a few more London pics. Hope to move on to Amsterdam tomorrow.
> 
> London at night, down by the Thames. Big Ben, the London Eye seen from the north side of The Embankment and Christmas ice skating at Somerset House.
> 
> Sue


W-a-y back here on p. 30, you have photos of Somerset House. It is a very beautiful building. Could you explain a little of its history for us? Thank you.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Ronie...not a lot of use to you over ther perhaps but my son has a Prius and seems very happy with it .I have had Toyota cars and always found them reliable .Not as posh as the one Sue went in when away though .
> Caryn...How up to date you are doing selfies .Lovely work.
> Dodie ...fatal starting beads .I love them too.
> Babalou...super scenes.
> ...


Frightened here? No more so than life ever frightens me. I feel pretty safe here and still live with my doors unlocked and without curtains. There are neighbors but with adequate space between us: we don's see into each others houses and I have large properties on 3 sides of my house. It can be very comforting.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> This is the best that I have - not a daunting cliff so even Karen might scale it. What am I saying?!


Very nice. Looks like you have some trees for windbreaks and lots of good view.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Yes, thanks, Tanya. I have it saved.
> 
> Sue


Oh, good. Glad you liked it. Since no one commented I thought it was just missed. I liked it as it could be done in many yarns and lots of room for color play.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I agree but it was the one thing that the house lacked when we were house hunting. ; -( We did try to have one added but couldn't find anyone to do it.
> We have a nice woodstove in France, though, set into a really old fireplace - cut from the same stone as that which is in the base of the Statue of Liberty.


Looks much like some of the old Huguenot stone houses we have preserved here. We actually have quite a number of old stone houses in the region altho many have been butchered with 'modern' updates. One town only requires the exteriors be maintained.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Caryn, your Uhura is beautiful! I hope your DH is better by now.
> 
> What a relief indeed to have found your notes, Jane. :thumbup:
> 
> Belle, for someone that "doesn't" crochet, you were awfully quick with the Butterfly shawl.


the truth has outed her!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Toni, it has quite a history. I remember mainly that it used to heard Birth, marriage and Death certificates for England, and possibly Wales. It is, indeed, a very impressive building.

There is a very interesting, if long, article about it on Wikipedia, (more info than I ever knew about it), that you might like to read.

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Somerset_House
In the pic on the right you can see its courtyard and maybe make out all the little fountains, which is where the ice rink is located in the winter.

Sue
quote=TLL]W-a-y back here on p. 30, you have photos of Somerset House. It is a very beautiful building. Could you explain a little of its history for us? Thank you.[/quote]


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks Ronie, definitely a sideways knit! then you knit the crown on the stitches you have picked up, but I do understand about needing to wake up first! If it's churches I think we have to go back to 2014! Interesting I would have said they were totally different.



Ronie said:


> Julie you hat looks great.... I don't know why I thought you knitted it in the round.. but now I see the design would be impossible..LOL in my defense I read most of the LP first thing in the morning with my cup of coffee... I like the color of this one too..
> 
> Jane that is what I was thinking... The church does look alot like the one that Julie shared.. gosh it must of been last year.. time fly's... and your doily looks just fine... I have so many vintage doily's in variegated yarns like this..
> 
> ...


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Yeah for untwisted knickers!!! I am glad you are doing better, Linda, and recognize what is going on. Good for you!!!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorry, I forgot to thank you. Sometimes it is hard to keep,up,with the comments.

Sue


tamarque said:


> Oh, good. Glad you liked it. Since no one commented I thought it was just missed. I liked it as it could be done in many yarns and lots of room for color play.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Proof that my needles haven't been idle the past few days but the picture quality is terrible. The light is so poor indoors & it is too miserable outside to get a shot.
> Love Story to clue 4, Winter Mystery to clue 3 & the start of Waiting for the Rain.


Certainly not idle! They look good, even in poor lighting conditions.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Tricia, is that Patons Lace Patina for your Uhura? That really turned out pretty with those stripes! Your other projects are looking good also! 

Belle, thanks for the observations of the Caryn Simply Soft yarn and heat. I have been thinking that it is a sensitive yarn also. Your Butterfly shawl is beautiful!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I think the roads are just hot from it not spewing. It may have been last year that it flowed.


I would not know, for seeing so little broadcast video. We usually are aware of Kilauea and Mauna Loa, living as we do on a volcano field.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Babalou, what wonderful pictures. Enjoy it for all of us. Do you hear the ocean when going to sleep? How lovely to be so close to it.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: What a gorgeous view!!!  And the sound of those waves! Enjoy!!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Sorry, I forgot to thank you. Sometimes it is hard to keep,up,with the comments.
> 
> Sue


No problem. Just good to know.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> Ronie...not a lot of use to you over ther perhaps but my son has a Prius and seems very happy with it .I have had Toyota cars and always found them reliable .Not as posh as the one Sue went in when away though .
> Caryn...How up to date you are doing selfies .Lovely work.
> Dodie ...fatal starting beads .I love them too.
> Babalou...super scenes.
> ...


Venting spleen? for some reason- but some people seem to give great cause for bad feeling from others. The thread I was following became a slanging match at various points, yet people I respect were also following it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Just poking fun at me.


Of course!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...it used to heard Birth, marriage and Death certificates...


That reminds me of a short-lived TV show that was produced here in Newfoundland called "Hatch 'em, Match 'em & Dispatch 'em."
They started out as a funeral parlour & then added catering to weddings - trying to remember about the hatch 'em part. I recall an ambulance - don't remember if they had a midwife... Very irreverent, to say the least.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> This was in his pre-moelling days. He was probably trying to communicate something to me that took a while to register.


 :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Love Story Clue 4.....Sue


It is so pretty, Sue!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Certainly not idle! They look good, even in poor lighting conditions.


Thank you, Julie


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Julie


 :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Bet it was funny, in a way.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> That reminds me of a short-lived TV show that was produced here in Newfoundland called "Hatch 'em, Match 'em & Dispatch 'em."
> They started out as a funeral parlour & then added catering to weddings - trying to remember about the hatch 'em part. I recall an ambulance - don't remember if they had a midwife... Very irreverent, to say the least.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks for the updates on your projects, Caryn!!! They are all looking so good!!!

And for the continued tour, Sue! Thank you. 

I need to get back to my knitting now....

p.44


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Knitting update: Another row and a half of Uhura done, halfway done with the Feb clue for BON, working on the last game for Scoreboard, two rows to go on clue 3 of Urquhart. The other WIP's are still waiting their turn and the two Feb MKAL's have yet to be cast on: Love Story and Heads Will Roll.


Good progress, Melanie!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Pretty
> I did one with the contrasting edge but didn't have anything solid in a nice colour for the centre which makes it hard to see the hearts.


Looks great, Jane!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> oh my gosh Jane... That had me laughing out loud!! very cute... and your such a good sport!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I am too easily distracted - unfortunately.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Proof that my needles haven't been idle the past few days but the picture quality is terrible. The light is so poor indoors & it is too miserable outside to get a shot.
> Love Story to clue 4, Winter Mystery to clue 3 & the start of Waiting for the Rain.


They are all so pretty!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

So, are you ready to go on a cruise?
We were allowed to board late morning, before our cabins were ready. The lounge was available and finger foods and drinks were available. Thr first pic is of the lounge, partially decorated for Christmas. (On the second evening the passengers helped to decorate the three Christmas trees and sing Carols).

The second pic is of the wreath on our cabin door, when were able to enter our cabin.

We spent a night on board the boat, before having a canal cruise and a bus tour the following morning, before we departed that afternoon. My DH wasn't well that first morning so did not do those tours. Fortunately we had made friends with a couple from Richmond, VA, at dinner the first night, and so I was with them and another unaccompanied lady for the tour. I was a little leery about being on my own, but everyone was very friendly. We met this couple for lunch a couple of weeks ago,the day before our blizzard, and I expect we will get together again.
The third pic is of Amsterdam as we set sail.

I did take my knitting with me, the test knit of Formal Gardens, but did not have a whole lot of time to knit.



Sue


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> No worries, Bev. I think we will need to charter a yacht for this expedition. Lots of LPers coming aboard to help. :lol:


And I'd be delighted to join as well!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> This is the best that I have - not a daunting cliff so even Karen might scale it. What am I saying?!


It looks like a lovely place to live, Jane!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I agree but it was the one thing that the house lacked when we were house hunting. ; -( We did try to have one added but couldn't find anyone to do it.
> We have a nice woodstove in France, though, set into a really old fireplace - cut from the same stone as that which is in the base of the Statue of Liberty.


It looks wonderful, Jane.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Yes, it is like a small knitting group where we have gotten to know a bit about each other as well as share our knitting and other needle/hook work and be supportive.


And I so very much appreciate all of you and all you add to my life!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> So, are you ready to go on a cruise?
> We were allowed to board late morning, before our cabins were ready. The lounge was available and finger foods and drinks were available. Thr first pic is of the lounge, partially decorated for Christmas. (On the second evening the passengers helped to decorate the three Christmas trees and sing Carols).
> 
> The second pic is of the wreath on our cabin door, when were able to enter our cabin.
> ...


More lovely photos, Sue. Keep them coming. I'm enjoying seeing all the sights you visited and enjoyed.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Babalou said:


> I think the roads are just hot from it not spewing. It may have been last year that it flowed.


When we were in Hawaii Hilo was active. We took a helicopter tour over to the lava field where she touched down so we could walk about. Only one house was still standing. Then down to where the lava was entering the ocean (lots of steam) and finally over the top where we could see the lava spitting (gently-ish) and feel the heat. Very cool trip. This was quite some years ago though, maybe in 2006?? Gosh, time just whizzes on by.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> So, are you ready to go on a cruise?
> We were allowed to board late morning, before our cabins were ready. The lounge was available and finger foods and drinks were available. Thr first pic is of the lounge, partially decorated for Christmas. (On the second evening the passengers helped to decorate the three Christmas trees and sing Carols).
> 
> The second pic is of the wreath on our cabin door, when were able to enter our cabin.
> ...


That lounge looks very comfortable and good you made acquaintances so quickly.

I just love the Amsterdam pics. As close as I will ever get to being there.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Bet it was funny, in a way.


It was a riot!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Looks great, Jane!


Thank you, Pam


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> They are all so pretty!


Thank you, again, Pam


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I meant to share this before - but of course, I am easily distracted...
This is a very interesting video on doing short rows with garter stitch - part of a series in short rows in different contexts. It was included in the info for the Waiting for Rain shawl. She demonstrates several different SR methods in the one piece of work to illustrate the differences.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> It looks like a lovely place to live, Jane!


Well, it is home to me. 
I do love our place in France, as well, although it isn't very big.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I meant to share this before - but of course, I am easily distracted...
> This is a very interesting video on doing short rows with garter stitch - part of a series in short rows in different contexts. It was included in the info for the Waiting for Rain shawl. She demonstrates several different SR methods in the one piece of work to illustrate the differences.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Well, it is home to me.
> I do love our place in France, as well, although it isn't very big.


However, you are there in longer warmer weather--no? When it is warm and doors/windows are open a lot I find it is like merging indoors with outside and it makes for a lot more living space.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> However, you are there in longer warmer weather--no?


Not sure what you mean. In January & February, they have winter - but not like ours so it is kind of cool - perhaps rainy, frost overnight. It does warm up more quickly after that than it does here.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Sue, that 5k walk will be fun for you, especially doing it with your gd. 
Oh, that cheese store is gigantic. So many choices. I wouldn't have known what to choose.

Love this ongoing story of the house on the cliff and how one might get into it without the owner knowing. I will stay home and read the book when it comes out  

Dodie, I only have little bits of red yarn, from wash cloths I have done. So this is the perfect opportunity to use it. Thanks for liking the little red heart. I haven't had a chance to do the others yet, but I really still want to. 

Julie your second hat is coming along quickly. You probably have it finished by now. That cable stitch is so pretty and fluffy looking. I bet it will be nice and warm when you need it. 
50


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Babalou, those pictures are so soothing. The painted church is lovely. How nice to be sitting on your lanai, drinking wine and enjoying the scenery. 

Tanya, sounds like you are making good progress with your butterfly shawl. Good ideas you have worked out to keep your interest and I bet it will add interest to the shawl as well!

Sue, I love your hearts around doily. You really have gotten this crochet thing down now!
54


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Sue, that 5k walk will be fun for you, especially doing it with your gd.
> Oh, that cheese store is gigantic. So many choices. I wouldn't have known what to choose.
> 
> Love this ongoing story of the house on the cliff and how one might get into it without the owner knowing. I will stay home and read the book when it comes out
> ...


Not yet Caryn- by the last measure I have yet to work the distance of my forehead, then I will be right round and onto the crown- this is apparently DK yarn although it seems a generous DK but I am not holding it doubled as Ros did with hers, so it is taking longer to knit around.
The mock i-cords add to the puffy look and make a very nice edging.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Finished Clue 3 of Winter Mystery. One more out of the way. I am doing the 'fewer beads' option this time.

Sue


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Not sure what you mean. In January & February, they have winter - but not like ours so it is kind of cool - perhaps rainy, frost overnight. It does warm up more quickly after that than it does here.


I was thinking you might have calmer weather in France so are outside more; ie, more living space. Are you saying this is not true?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ...Love this ongoing story of the house on the cliff and how one might get into it without the owner knowing. I will stay home and read the book when it comes out ...


I am thinking that the movie might come out before the book.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Finished Clue 3 of Winter Mystery...


Looking great, Sue.
There must be a truck load of beads in the last clue because so far, there aren't very many.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Just a quick call .Had a mail from Bonita and show one of the patterns .There are quite a number with the crocodile st.Strange after you posted the boots Jane .


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> That is sweet. He wants to be with his GM.
> 
> Sue


 :thumbup: We have fun but of course he only comes here during school holidays so I'm sure he is hoping for time off school. Not that he dislikes school - just having to get up early to get there..


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Hearts Around Crochet doily. This is fairly quick and easy. At the time I only had the one Colour yarn, and also I haven't Learned to join in yarn. I think it stands out more with the contrasting edging.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hearts-around-doily
> 
> Sue


It is pretty, Sue and nicely made too.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Just a quick call .Had a mail from Bonita and show one of the patterns .There are quite a number with the crocodile st.Strange after you posted the boots Jane .


Those convertible mittens are fun and not that hard to make. The crocodile stitch on these looks good.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> I was thinking you might have calmer weather in France so are outside more; ie, more living space. Are you saying this is not true?


Oh - yes. There isn't much chance of snow & even the days that there is frost, they tend to be clear blue skies with temps in the low-mid teens (C°) in the afternoon. There is a lot to be done in the garden because everything grows mad. So the grass has had to be mowed by now. There will a lot of trimming of shrubs & stuff - so more outdoor time. 
I will often have my morning coffee outdoors & definitely a cup of tea outside in the afternoon - or 2 or 3.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

annweb said:


> ...Had a mail from Bonita and show one of the patterns .There are quite a number with the crocodile st.Strange after you posted the boots Jane .


She specializes in the crocodile stitch.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Jane, your hearts around doily is so pretty too in the variegated yarn. 

Melanie, I missed that post about a crochet cheat sheet. I really have to find one of those, or make one! 
Ok, thanks Ronie, just read your post and I will check out Walmart. 

Tanya, I have seen people with those selfie sticks. It is a good idea but I don't think I take that many selfies that I need one  

You have been busy Jane. All your projects look great. I love the color you chose for Waiting for the Rain. 
What a lovely setting for a house. And your fireplace in the house in France is so inviting. Must keep the chill out nicely with the wood stove in it. 

Thank you Toni re your kind comment on my Uhura. 

Sue, love hearing about your trip. Thanks for the lovely pictures. How nice that you made friends that you will continue to see at home.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> Jane, your hearts around doily is so pretty too in the variegated yarn...
> You have been busy Jane. All your projects look great. I love the color you chose for Waiting for the Rain.


Thank you, Caryn 
I am just doing the first lace insert now - so we'll see if the lace is okay with the variegated yarn. I looked at some samples on Ravelry & it wasn't too bad. A solid would have been nice but I don't have anything suitable.


> What a lovely setting for a house. And your fireplace in the house in France is so inviting. Must keep the chill out nicely with the wood stove in it.


We love the stove - it gives off great heat. There is central heating but I am not fussy about it because it heats upstairs better than down & I don't want it warm up there.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I meant to share this before - but of course, I am easily distracted...
> This is a very interesting video on doing short rows with garter stitch - part of a series in short rows in different contexts. It was included in the info for the Waiting for Rain shawl. She demonstrates several different SR methods in the one piece of work to illustrate the differences.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Well, it is home to me.
> I do love our place in France, as well, although it isn't very big.


It looks so homey and cozy and sounds wonderful!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Finished Clue 3 of Winter Mystery. One more out of the way. I am doing the 'fewer beads' option this time.
> 
> Sue


It looks great, Sue. I've got 6 more rows to go. I'm doing the "lots of beads" option for this one.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I am too easily distracted - unfortunately.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Proof that my needles haven't been idle the past few days but the picture quality is terrible. The light is so poor indoors & it is too miserable outside to get a shot.
> Love Story to clue 4, Winter Mystery to clue 3 & the start of Waiting for the Rain.


Nice work, Jane.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> I object to the language. Then to have someone say what is wrong we are all adult made me thankful for lp haven. How does anyone know there are not children reading kp? What difference does it make? The world would be so much nicer if people were courteous to one another.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Oh - yes. There isn't much chance of snow & even the days that there is frost, they tend to be clear blue skies with temps in the low-mid teens (C°) in the afternoon. There is a lot to be done in the garden because everything grows mad. So the grass has had to be mowed by now. There will a lot of trimming of shrubs & stuff - so more outdoor time.
> I will often have my morning coffee outdoors & definitely a cup of tea outside in the afternoon - or 2 or 3.


That's what I thought. Am not good understanding/remembering the conversion betw C and F temperature scales. So when you talk of the mid-teens I cringe at the thought of being frozen and the recall you are working from a different scale. Duh!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> We love the stove - it gives off great heat. There is central heating but I am not fussy about it because it heats upstairs better than down & I don't want it warm up there.


That's funny because heat rises and a wood stove can generate a lot of heat. My house was designed around the idea of central wood heat. My stove is centered downstairs and it heats the upstairs almost too well, getting temps up to 90* before the animals destroyed all my insulation. Of course my house design is open and my stove is huge so that could make a difference.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Nice work, Jane.


Thank you, Linda


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I agree but it was the one thing that the house lacked when we were house hunting. ; -( We did try to have one added but couldn't find anyone to do it.
> We have a nice woodstove in France, though, set into a really old fireplace - cut from the same stone as that which is in the base of the Statue of Liberty.


I love those old French farmhouses. We have booked a holiday in France this year but as it will just be the 2 of us we have a smaller gite this time.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Yeah for untwisted knickers!!! I am glad you are doing better, Linda, and recognize what is going on. Good for you!!!


 :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> That's what I thought. Am not good understanding/remembering the conversion betw C and F temperature scales. So when you talk of the mid-teens I cringe at the thought of being frozen and the recall you are working from a different scale. Duh!


I remembered that and added in the C°. 15°C is around 60°F - funny - I would have thought it higher. 20° is plenty warm for me - t-shirt & shorts - but it turns out it is only 70°F.
I find this site really helpful when I need to convert anything. 
http://www.curezone.org/conversions.asp


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> That's funny because heat rises and a wood stove can generate a lot of heat. ...


It is the central heating that heats upstairs too much. The wood stove is fine.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> So, are you ready to go on a cruise?
> We were allowed to board late morning, before our cabins were ready. The lounge was available and finger foods and drinks were available. Thr first pic is of the lounge, partially decorated for Christmas. (On the second evening the passengers helped to decorate the three Christmas trees and sing Carols).
> 
> The second pic is of the wreath on our cabin door, when were able to enter our cabin.
> ...


 :thumbup:  I do enjoy your travel pics.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> And I so very much appreciate all of you and all you add to my life!


 :thumbup: Well said, Pam. Me too.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> :thumbup: Well said, Pam. Me too.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Finished Clue 3 of Winter Mystery. One more out of the way. I am doing the 'fewer beads' option this time.
> 
> Sue


 :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Jane, your house has such a lovely setting. The view must be spectacular.  And your diningroom in you house is France is quite lovely. Thank you for sharing. 

61


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

More lovely pictures, Sue. Thank you. Love the bicycles next to the water. The lounge looks so nice.

64


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Jane, your house has such a lovely setting. The view must be spectacular.  And your diningroom in you house is France is quite lovely. Thank you for sharing.


Thanks - you're welcome


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I remembered that and added in the C°. 15°C is around 60°F - funny - I would have thought it higher. 20° is plenty warm for me - t-shirt & shorts - but it turns out it is only 70°F.
> I find this site really helpful when I need to convert anything.
> http://www.curezone.org/conversions.asp


Thanx. Bookmarked that resource.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> It is the central heating that heats upstairs too much. The wood stove is fine.


I understood that is what you were saying. I just found it interesting that the central heat was stronger than the wood heat.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sue, love your Winter Mystery. It is looking good.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Jane. Must be like Oborine? Which had so many beads, and the rows took forever. which size are you doing?

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Looking great, Sue.
> There must be a truck load of beads in the last clue because so far, there aren't very many.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Caryn. I have really been working to "conquer crochet"!

Sue


sisu said:


> Sue, I love your hearts around doily. You really have gotten this crochet thing down now!
> 54


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Linda. my crocheting is getting better.

Sue


linda09 said:


> It is pretty, Sue and nicely made too.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Aside from the outside work, it sounds quite idyllic.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Oh - yes. There isn't much chance of snow & even the days that there is frost, they tend to be clear blue skies with temps in the low-mid teens (C°) in the afternoon. There is a lot to be done in the garden because everything grows mad. So the grass has had to be mowed by now. There will a lot of trimming of shrubs & stuff - so more outdoor time.
> I will often have my morning coffee outdoors & definitely a cup of tea outside in the afternoon - or 2 or 3.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Linda. We did have a wonderful time.

Sue


linda09 said:


> :thumbup:  I do enjoy your travel pics.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Looking good Sue, nice pattern developing.

Definitely the movie before the book, I'll be wearing a GoPro  Love the setting on the cliff, by the way Jane.

I finished clue 3 of Urquhart, photo is below. I will be able to finish the February clue for BON later tonight, then I will have two (yes two!) MKAL's current. Must. Resist. Casting. On.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Bev.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> More lovely pictures, Sue. Thank you. Love the bicycles next to the water. The lounge looks so nice.
> 
> 64


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...which size are you doing?


Medium.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Aside from the outside work, it sounds quite idyllic.


Gerard usually gets to do the heavy stuff. I pull the scattered weed & trim some of the smaller shrubs.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...I finished clue 3 of Urquhart...


It is looking fine, Melanie!
Is that a narrow cable in this new section?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Looking good, Melanie. I still have to start my clue 3, hopefully tomorrow so I can get it done before the next clue comes pit.

Sue


MissMelba said:


> Looking good Sue, nice pattern developing.
> 
> Definitely the movie before the book, I'll be wearing a GoPro  Love the setting on the cliff, by the way Jane.
> 
> I finished clue 3 of Urquhart, photo is below. I will be able to finish the February clue for BON later tonight, then I will have two (yes two!) MKAL's current. Must. Resist. Casting. On.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Same as me. Are you doing lots if beads. I am just doing fewer unless I see a few extra places without going to lots.

Sue

quote=jscaplen]Medium.[/quote]


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Same as me. Are you doing lots if beads.


Yes


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Looking good Sue, nice pattern developing.
> 
> Definitely the movie before the book, I'll be wearing a GoPro  Love the setting on the cliff, by the way Jane.
> 
> I finished clue 3 of Urquhart, photo is below. I will be able to finish the February clue for BON later tonight, then I will have two (yes two!) MKAL's current. Must. Resist. Casting. On.


Super nice and the best color ever!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

TLL said:


> Belle, thanks for the observations of the Caryn Simply Soft yarn and heat. I have been thinking that it is a sensitive yarn also. Your Butterfly shawl is beautiful!!!


I've done a few baby blankets in the Simply Soft and didn't have very much trouble with it. Have to confess that I never blocked any of them. So when I gave the butterflies a block, I was surprised at its sensitivity to heat and how much it much it wanted to split on me when I was crocheting. I had read somewhere else that it tended to split, but didn't really experience that until this project. Next time I decide to use it, I'll choose something that doesn't have to be blocked. As you know with a pattern such as the butterfly shawl, it needs to be opened; in my opinion, not a good match with the yarn.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...I finished clue 3 of Urquhart, photo is below. I will be able to finish the February clue for BON later tonight, then I will have two (yes two!) MKAL's current. Must. Resist. Casting. On.


This is gorgeous!!! Love that color.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Looking good Sue, nice pattern developing.
> 
> Definitely the movie before the book, I'll be wearing a GoPro  Love the setting on the cliff, by the way Jane.
> 
> I finished clue 3 of Urquhart, photo is below. I will be able to finish the February clue for BON later tonight, then I will have two (yes two!) MKAL's current. Must. Resist. Casting. On.


It's beautiful, Melanie. That's next on my list to work on. Only two rows left of clue 3 on my Winter Mystery, then will begin the current clue for Urquhart.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Melanie, your Urquhart is gorgeous. Great stitching and the beads really pop.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> It is looking fine, Melanie!
> Is that a narrow cable in this new section?


Thank you and yes, a shadow cable. She has an option to use a dual row of beads instead but I am saving my hairy spider eyes for the following clues.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Looking good, Melanie. I still have to start my clue 3, hopefully tomorrow so I can get it done before the next clue comes pit.
> 
> Sue


Thank you. Are you doing the cable or the beads?


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks Tanya, Belle, Pam, and Bev. The color is very slightly heathered.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

February clue for he 2016 BON is done. Ignore the bad pinning, it is just pinned enough to show that I did do the work, lol. I am using black crochet thread with black 6/0 beads, not that you can see the beads in the photo.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

I didn't have much time today to check in here, but once I got home from town (It is my Mom's birthday today) I must say that I am overwhelmed at the 10+ pages of chat. Let's see, off to Europe, Hawaii, with brief discussion of the 4-Corners area and a small bit of housebreaking on the Atlantic Coast. And oh yes, a bit of knitting on some many different projects that my head was/is spinning. And a small discussion of temperature conversion and various heating methods. And a firm disapproval of others who use forums for unproductive purposes. 

So, in keeping with the eclectic nature of today's chat let me add -- I have to spend the evening getting ready for tomorrow. Several years ago, a very wonderful, young man (probably in his early 40s -- that seems young to me) ask for my recipes for sourdough bread (as if I had some). So for 4 or 5 years, we keep talking about getting together and making some bread. Well, since I finished up with the Holiday Fair last December, I drug out my sourdough starter (now 36 years old) and started the disciplined work to formalize some recipes. Tomorrow he is coming and we'll make some bread and I can give him the recipes (plain sourdough, sourdough whole wheat, and sourdough multi-grain, as well as waffles and pancakes) and a jar of my starter. We're going to share a hearty lentil soup with some fresh baked bread. Not only am I looking forward to his company (he is a senior team leader with our Federal wild fire fighting crew -- I think their group is designated "hot shots" which means that they do a lot of very dangerous work), but this event will be another finished WIP. 

What a wonderful group you are -- so very enjoyable to hang out on the fringes and enjoy the company. Thanks.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

How great you have starter to give to your young man Belle. Enjoy your baking and visit.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Looks great, Melanie.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> February clue for he 2016 BON is done. ...I am using black crochet thread with black 6/0 beads....


Can't see the beads but it is looking good.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> February clue for he 2016 BON is done. Ignore the bad pinning, it is just pinned enough to show that I did do the work, lol. I am using black crochet thread with black 6/0 beads, not that you can see the beads in the photo.


It looks good, Melanie.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

FREE THROUGH MIDNIGHT FEBRUARY 5TH; CODE: LISSOME 
Lissome by Susan Pandorf
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lissome

Dee's Peace Hat by Dee Irwin
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/dees-peace-hat

Cadence Socks by verybusymonkey
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cadence-socks


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Beautiful work on clue 3 Melanie and the scarf looks good .
Enjoy your bread day Belle .You are going to be busy .
It is like being on a tour with lovely pictures of different places .Thank you Jane ,Sue and Belle for the recent ones .
A cosy place in France Jane and a super view of the home on the cliff.
Hope you are getting better internet Norma .It is so frustrating when it is not working.
Hope your orders are nerly done Toni .
Tricia is it any drier there ? Still muddy here .
Have a great day all .


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

:XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :twisted: 
I actually laughed a long time over that..."did I just say that?" coming from Jane.

I have two VERY pleasant bits of news...

Mom has come home from hospital after dealing with some respiratory issues...she's now quietly asleep while I wait for a portable oxygen tank to finish filling.

It's also Stake Conference Weekend...which means I can spend more time spoiling my mom while we get the area in front of the fireplace (not that we can use it now that she's on oxygen) cleaned up better.

I hope there's a medium full-blown sherry available for most meat dishes...though I can substitute the chemical effect with Balsamic or other vinegar so I don't snort cooked egg yolk. Have patience with me while I eat. I have to watch my breathing and swallow. Have water on hand so I don't choke. :thumbup: 

Jane can put me to work on some fresh made puddings and cheesecake. I'll just sniff at a few of the available wines as I cannot afford to imbibe with my anti-depressant. Chocolate is something we can ALL enjoy together.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> This is the best that I have - not a daunting cliff so even Karen might scale it. What am I saying?!


That looks lovely. What a view :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> I agree but it was the one thing that the house lacked when we were house hunting. ; -( We did try to have one added but couldn't find anyone to do it.
> We have a nice woodstove in France, though, set into a really old fireplace - cut from the same stone as that which is in the base of the Statue of Liberty.


Your home looks full of French chic!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, your cruise looks very comfortable :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue your Winter looks lovely. I have the yarn to do this but not the time to cast on :thumbdown:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> I finished clue 3 of Urquhart, photo is below. I will be able to finish the February clue for BON later tonight, then I will have two (yes two!) MKAL's current. Must. Resist. Casting. On.


That is very pretty. Love the colour.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> February clue for he 2016 BON is done. Ignore the bad pinning, it is just pinned enough to show that I did do the work, lol. I am using black crochet thread with black 6/0 beads, not that you can see the beads in the photo.


Ooh! that looks so sexy :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Belle, that is so sweet of you! Do enjoy :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Jane, I did like Lissome so I have it now :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ann, it seems to be better now. I am keeping my fingers crossed. Thank you. I have ordered some of the North Ronaldsay yarn from Countess Ablaze. I just couldn't resist.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/North_Ronaldsay_sheep
http://www.countessablaze.com/blogs/news/75412165-yarn-profile-the-rt-hon-ronaldsay-north-ronaldsay-wool


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> I've done a few baby blankets in the Simply Soft and didn't have very much trouble with it. Have to confess that I never blocked any of them. So when I gave the butterflies a block, I was surprised at its sensitivity to heat and how much it much it wanted to split on me when I was crocheting. I had read somewhere else that it tended to split, but didn't really experience that until this project. Next time I decide to use it, I'll choose something that doesn't have to be blocked. As you know with a pattern such as the butterfly shawl, it needs to be opened; in my opinion, not a good match with the yarn.


I have worked a lot with this yarn in the past and don't recall difficulty with it splitting. Maybe I was insensitive to that happening and simply adjusted to this foible. Agree about blocking issues with acrylic. Think it is true for all acrylics. They seem very susceptible to having the pattern/texture flatten out with steam and it is easy to'kill' the yarn which is actually the intent when blocking. Killing the yarn; ie, its memory, is how acrylics get blocked. But it is easy to burn it and care is required.

I used an alpaca/viscose blend, light fingering with no halo and, as you may have noticed, it worked up opened up. I have now doubled the strands, next size up hook and the thicker yarn is still holding its open appearance.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> I didn't have much time today to check in here, but once I got home from town (It is my Mom's birthday today) I must say that I am overwhelmed at the 10+ pages of chat. Let's see, off to Europe, Hawaii, with brief discussion of the 4-Corners area and a small bit of housebreaking on the Atlantic Coast. And oh yes, a bit of knitting on some many different projects that my head was/is spinning. And a small discussion of temperature conversion and various heating methods. And a firm disapproval of others who use forums for unproductive purposes.
> 
> So, in keeping with the eclectic nature of today's chat let me add -- I have to spend the evening getting ready for tomorrow. Several years ago, a very wonderful, young man (probably in his early 40s -- that seems young to me) ask for my recipes for sourdough bread (as if I had some). So for 4 or 5 years, we keep talking about getting together and making some bread. Well, since I finished up with the Holiday Fair last December, I drug out my sourdough starter (now 36 years old) and started the disciplined work to formalize some recipes. Tomorrow he is coming and we'll make some bread and I can give him the recipes (plain sourdough, sourdough whole wheat, and sourdough multi-grain, as well as waffles and pancakes) and a jar of my starter. We're going to share a hearty lentil soup with some fresh baked bread. Not only am I looking forward to his company (he is a senior team leader with our Federal wild fire fighting crew -- I think their group is designated "hot shots" which means that they do a lot of very dangerous work), but this event will be another finished WIP.
> 
> What a wonderful group you are -- so very enjoyable to hang out on the fringes and enjoy the company. Thanks.


What incredible fun today will be. Cannot believe your sourdough starter has lasted 36 yrs. I would have killed it 1st year out. How do you preserve it? And yes, we were all over the place because knitters do all kinds of things in life. Last nite my little local knitting group had a man sitting in our library corner. Turns out he does wonderful craft work making lamps out of ice cream sticks. So he showed us his work on the computer. Two of the knitters travel a lot so we are always treated to their trips with all their shopping.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Ann, it seems to be better now. I am keeping my fingers crossed. Thank you. I have ordered some of the North Ronaldsay yarn from Countess Ablaze. I just couldn't resist.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/North_Ronaldsay_sheep
> http://www.countessablaze.com/blogs/news/75412165-yarn-profile-the-rt-hon-ronaldsay-north-ronaldsay-wool


Did you get their Electric colorways? Sounds interesting yarn.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Melanie--what size needle are you using for that black scarf? It looks like it will be a very light weight but dramatic piece when finished.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> I didn't have much time today to check in here, but once I got home from town (It is my Mom's birthday today) I must say that I am overwhelmed at the 10+ pages of chat. Let's see, off to Europe, Hawaii, with brief discussion of the 4-Corners area and a small bit of housebreaking on the Atlantic Coast. And oh yes, a bit of knitting on some many different projects that my head was/is spinning. And a small discussion of temperature conversion and various heating methods. And a firm disapproval of others who use forums for unproductive purposes.
> 
> What a wonderful group you are -- so very enjoyable to hang out on the fringes and enjoy the company. Thanks.


I must say, Belle, I have never found another group like this one. Not that I have looked (this one keeps me busy enough), but this place here is a good part of my day-the keeping up part.  I don't want to miss a thing.  It is warm and safe. All aspects of us are welcome-knitting, traveling, hiking, spinning, tatting, obstacle courses, cooking and humor. Mustn't forget designing. We treat each other gently. I appreciate your summation of our conversation yesterday. Made me smile.  I appreciate you all.

What a wonderful day you have planned with this young man, involving the passing on of a tradition from one generation to another. He must be wonderful, he wants to learn from you.  Enjoy yourself thoroughly, Belle.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> I have ordered some of the North Ronaldsay yarn from Countess Ablaze. I just couldn't resist.


Oh, what vibrant colors. Thank you, Norma, for an intro to the sheep and their yarn. I loved learning about them.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Took a small hike yesterday-mostly flat by the creek, no ridges-to gently stretch my ligament. It went well. Going again this morning with my DIL, then home to knit, then we will be going to our local yarn store's second year anniverary party. What fun!!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

tamarque said:


> What incredible fun today will be. Cannot believe your sourdough starter has lasted 36 yrs. I would have killed it 1st year out. How do you preserve it? ...


I stand in amazement at my starter. When my family left San Francisco in 1980, I bought one of those little packets (probably intended for tourists) of starter -- just add water and feed occasionally. Well, it is still going well after having been moved across the country twice, used sporadically, sometimes left refrigerated for months and months. When not in use, I keep it in the frig - about 1-2 cups of it in a glass jar. When it is time to use it, I take it out and bring to room temp, then for a couple of days I feed it with high-protein bread flour and tepid water and then use. Because the starter is a living thing with extraordinary tolerance, it magically comes back to life. I always keep some starter in the frig even if I am actively using starter in baking. That way, if something happens I have an emergency lifeline. I love to bake partly because I love to work with the dough -- not to mention eating the results.

Although I have a ciabatta recipe that I use, I can hardly resist asking you, Julie, for your recipe.

As a bit of trivia, when I stepped out of the corporate mainstream about 17 years ago, I spent a few years working in our local government, then in 2003 I opened a small home-based bakery which I ran full time until 2011 when I "retired" mostly because my Mom needed more attention than I could give her while running a business -- and I was tired -- you don't get a lot of sleep when doing quantity baking. Recently, Oregon has changed some of its laws; the result of which is that if I wanted to it would be easy to resume selling baked goods in our summer open air market. I'm getting a lot of pressure to do so, but I haven't decided if I really want to once again work that hard. Such dilemmas!!! I think I'd rather be knitting, but the extra cash would be nice. On the other hand, I still am blessed with my Mom; so it would still be a tug of war between spending time with her, sleeping, and baking and knitting and staying in touch with you LPers.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Took a small hike yesterday-mostly flat by the creek, no ridges-to gently stretch my ligament. It went well. Going again this morning with my DIL, then home to knit, then we will be going to our local yarn store's second year anniverary party. What fun!!


Bev, this photo is superb!!. I admire your eye with the camera and so look forward to your photos. Glad that you like to hike/walk through this park -- we all benefit. Thanks.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Did you get their Electric colorways? Sounds interesting yarn.


Yes, I did and I am really looking forward to knitting with it on grey days :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, what vibrant colors. Thank you, Norma, for an intro to the sheep and their yarn. I loved learning about them.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Took a small hike yesterday-mostly flat by the creek, no ridges-to gently stretch my ligament. It went well. Going again this morning with my DIL, then home to knit, then we will be going to our local yarn store's second year anniverary party. What fun!!


That looks dark and mysterious. I love it :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Think I am going to do the cables, as it is a slightly different look.

Sue


MissMelba said:


> Thank you. Are you doing the cable or the beads?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Such beautiful bright colours. Will you make a shawl?

Sue


Normaedern said:


> Ann, it seems to be better now. I am keeping my fingers crossed. Thank you. I have ordered some of the North Ronaldsay yarn from Countess Ablaze. I just couldn't resist.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/North_Ronaldsay_sheep
> http://www.countessablaze.com/blogs/news/75412165-yarn-profile-the-rt-hon-ronaldsay-north-ronaldsay-wool


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Melanie, that looks really good. It will be a really elegant scarf in the black.

Sue


MissMelba said:


> February clue for he 2016 BON is done. Ignore the bad pinning, it is just pinned enough to show that I did do the work, lol. I am using black crochet thread with black 6/0 beads, not that you can see the beads in the photo.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Here is a pattern Jane found for a double knitting heart hot pad. I am not doing at this time, as I have too much going on, but maybe sometime I will do for a gift. There are several videos re basic knitting here. I have this app on my iPad and have used it for quick lookups.

http://www.knittinghelp.com/c/free-knitting-patterns-heart-double-knit-hot-pad

Sue


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> Such beautiful bright colours. Will you make a shawl?
> 
> Sue


Yes I will. I shall have to find the right pattern. Any suggestions?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Maybe against my better judgment I had signed in to the Waiting for Rain KAL and cleared needles from a WIP to get started, then had to put it aside when I received Dee's test knit. I don't know if that was meant as a sign for not now. Anyway seeing Jane's pics of her start yesterday, I figured I had to at least cast it on. It is a straightforward knit so far, so it is going to be one of those "knit a few rows when I have a few minutes knits", at least until I have a little more time. At least, starting a little after others, I can read up on any problems or suggestions. Reading through the KAL, it appears that lots of people were intrigued by this pattern and are joining in.

So here it is about 1/3 way through the first garter stitch section.

it might be entitled "Waiting for Rain", but my Posh yarn is called "She's like the sunshine on the Lee Shore" (maybe waiting for the rain?)

Sue


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Tanya - I am using US5 needles for BON.

Great that you had a successful hike Bev.

Interesting colorway for your Waiting for Rain Sue.

Do show us what you got when it arrives Norma.


Hope all enjoy their day,

Melanie


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Looking good Sue, nice pattern developing.
> 
> Definitely the movie before the book, I'll be wearing a GoPro  Love the setting on the cliff, by the way Jane.
> 
> I finished clue 3 of Urquhart, photo is below. I will be able to finish the February clue for BON later tonight, then I will have two (yes two!) MKAL's current. Must. Resist. Casting. On.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> February clue for he 2016 BON is done. Ignore the bad pinning, it is just pinned enough to show that I did do the work, lol. I am using black crochet thread with black 6/0 beads, not that you can see the beads in the photo.


I love this in the crochet thread!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Took a small hike yesterday-mostly flat by the creek, no ridges-to gently stretch my ligament. It went well. Going again this morning with my DIL, then home to knit, then we will be going to our local yarn store's second year anniverary party. What fun!!


Bev, that is the most awesome photograph. I have been staring at it for five minutes already. So beautiful!


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Countess Ablaze is about 20 mins away from me and I keep promising myself a visit but she is only open two days a week and I have yet to get there .I can imagine Tanya ,especially ,would like her colours .
Belle , obviously you will decide what to do with your time but people come first .Whatever age they may be no one lives for ever .
Great pic Bev .
Sue ...that good start would be easy for you .
How is your Aran doing Norma ? It doesn't givenyou any enthusiasm when you dislike the yarn.
Wonder if I made a big mistake to-day .Arranged for a dog walker to take Hector out as I am unable to do speedy walks of any distance .He came back absolutely black on his lower half .He looked as if he had been down the coal mines .Spent ages bathing him and still didn't get all the filth out .
I Wonder if any of you bright people can suggest anything to help .I do wonder about getting a waterproof coat which MIGHT keep his undercarriage a bit cleaner .I have resisted anything like that as he gets very hot .


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Karen ...meant to say good news about your mum.Hope she continues to rest and recover .


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Yes, Karen, so glad you hear your mom is on the road to recovery. It's always scary when the hospital is involved.

Sue,Norma, Ann, and Elizabeth, thanks so much for your lovely comments on my photo. I love the chocolate browns with the blues in this one.

Sue, love your Waiting for Rain start.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle, I have never tried this before but am attempting to scan the recipes that I have for Ciabatta- one ordinary flour- one Gluten free. I guess they may come up as down loads - any way here goes!

So sorry about them being upside down!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I guess you will need to stand on your head! Or print them up to read them easily. It is just that scanning is so much easier than typing out the recipe!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Mom just got a digital scale that's set for pounds, not kilos. And I've lost about 50-52 pounds since my surgeries in September/October 2014. Figure at least half per year...I've been VERY good!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Oh wow! There has been so much to catch up on - beautiful projects, wonderful travel photos, and not so sneaky heist planning (I climb, belay, have driven smaller boats,can help distract the ferocious beast, and have lots of tea to distract Jane.  I can't wait to see the shawl design Elizabeth comes up with.  )

p.64


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane your projects are looking so beautiful.. I think the Love Story is one of the prettiest shawl patterns I have seen in a long time.. it looks very complicated and something you would really need to concentrate on... where the others seem to me more simple but elegant at the same time.. it gives your mind a break!! 

Melanie I sure hope you don't have to travel far!! my husbands old truck use to get gas mileage like that.. it was a work horse! and by the time it was hauled off for scrap it looked like a old work horse.. unfortunately when you can see the road through the floor boards it is time to upgrade!! LOL


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

annweb said:


> Wonder if I made a big mistake to-day .Arranged for a dog walker to take Hector out as I am unable to do speedy walks of any distance .He came back absolutely black on his lower half .He looked as if he had been down the coal mines .Spent ages bathing him and still didn't get all the filth out .
> I Wonder if any of you bright people can suggest anything to help .I do wonder about getting a waterproof coat which MIGHT keep his undercarriage a bit cleaner .I have resisted anything like that as he gets very hot .


Poor Hector! Having a great walk only to end up in the bathtub. Ann, the coats usually only go over the back of the dogs, not their underside, so that will not do you much good. Could you just ask your dog walker if she/he can try to keep to a less muddy/dirty path?


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> And I'd be delighted to join as well!


Well you could drive on down and pick up Dodie then me and we can head over to Belle and then scoop up all the rest as we head east!! trading up vehicles as our group grows..


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Well you could drive on down and pick up Dodie then me and we can head over to Belle and then scoop up all the rest as we head east!! trading up vehicles as our group grows..


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I remembered that and added in the C°. 15°C is around 60°F - funny - I would have thought it higher. 20° is plenty warm for me - t-shirt & shorts - but it turns out it is only 70°F.
> I find this site really helpful when I need to convert anything.
> http://www.curezone.org/conversions.asp


Thanks Jane I have it in my bookmark toolbar... so much information there that is very helpful


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

double post!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :twisted:
> I actually laughed a long time over that..."did I just say that?" coming from Jane.
> 
> I have two VERY pleasant bits of news...
> ...


that is good news Karen.. I am glad your mom is feeling better and resting peacefully  you can still run your fireplace but your mom will have to be back a ways.. not right up close to it.. I am sure the people who deliver the oxygen can let you know  Oh and I think you being in charge of the chocolate is a great idea!! we all need our chocolate fixes


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Countess Ablaze is about 20 mins away from me and I keep promising myself a visit but she is only open two days a week and I have yet to get there .I can imagine Tanya ,especially ,would like her colours .
> Belle , obviously you will decide what to do with your time but people come first .Whatever age they may be no one lives for ever .
> Great pic Bev .
> Sue ...that good start would be easy for you .
> ...


maybe stick to the sidewalks? I have seen booties for hunting dogs.. they protect their feet from thorns and what I have always called 'goat heads' little tiny stickers that hurt like the devil when stepped on.. I think Hector would look darling in a rain coat and booties


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Well, Karen, I can see that you have our menu well in hand.
I am glad that your mother is doing better.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Well finally 20 pages done ... such a fun day yesterday.. I should of come in after work last night but our neighbor stopped in.. it was a very nice visit but dinner was delayed and by the time I watched a 30 min show I was ready for bed.. I am really pushing to be at work today.. I hate working a extra day then be sick and not make it to do my normal shift.. I am counting on the extra money  I want to get some sock yarn for both socks and gloves.. and I am still not convinced that I like the BON with two colors... I might just have hubby help me wind up my extra skein of the burgundy and do the whole thing in burgundy... you really can't see the beads the way it is now.. and the raspberry has made my burgundy look brown .. not the look I am hoping for with a Christmas scarf! 

I love all the beautiful projects being shared.. Sue that yarn would make a great shawl.. I'd include the name of it in the title 

Beautiful homes Jane.. I can see where you get the best of both of your worlds.. I hope you have a great visit with Micheal... I just heard from my son a few days ago... I gave him grief for not calling sooner... I also reminded him that we have the app on our Fire Kindles that he can call me using it.. then I can see his face! 

Belle have a wonderful time with your baking party... I remember the Hot Shots were out of Prineville... at one time anyway! Your friend has an amazing job! one to be very proud of.. I hope our fire season is quiet this year.. with all this rain it should be 

Well I have been in here long enough I am going to go look at my BON again... It is either restart again with a color I love or stay with what I have and grow to love it!! I know you can't see the beads with this color choice.. but I can see if I have both threads on my needle and not drop one... maybe I will just get some new yarn!!!! hmmmm now that is not a bad idea either .. LOL I need to get it going though.. I have not done any more on my Butterfly shawl and I really want to finish it up  the first part went so quickly then I realized my mistake with my other WIP and I can't have that!! I have 4 days to get back on track... starting tomorrow... 

Thanks for all the great pictures.. we have been all over the world today! 

Have a great day all.. I'll be chatting with you soon....


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Your home looks full of French chic!


I am not sure how chic but it is an old stone house which has so much more character than a new one. I guess most of it was taken from the fields. I love the "pierres apparentes" - as they call it. Some people plaster them over but I love to see the stones.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> ... I have ordered some of the North Ronaldsay yarn from Countess Ablaze. I just couldn't resist...


Very interesting. What are you planning to knit with it?


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> I've been thru both of those cities. Would like to spend a lot more time in Santa Fe exploring the arts and crafts scene and studying local Native American work much better. Caught a crafts fair in the center square a few years back on my way home from Colorado. Enjoyed that so much. And loved the rock formations in the region.


We love Santa Fe and it is indeed the "city different", as they call it there. We looked for homes there when we were doing our search for our retirement home. But it is pretty expensive to live there, which is why we ended up between it and Albuquerque. Plus, there was the distance from the airport and medical care to consider. Many beautiful museums and galleries to visit. We never get bored.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ... this place here is a good part of my day...


Same here - we have a good community, I think.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> That looks dark and mysterious. I love it :thumbup:


Yes - mysterious - I was searching a word to describe it, Bev. I love it, too.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I would not know, for seeing so little broadcast video. We usually are aware of Kilauea and Mauna Loa, living as we do on a volcano field.


You are right, they are the two active ones. I think the last flow was on the Hilo, or east, side of the island. I read the other day that the big island, the one we are on, is about 3/4 the size of Connecticut and that all of the other islands would fit on the big one. We hope one day to get to New Zealand.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Think I am going to do the cables, as it is a slightly different look.


They *are* different. I am sorry that I wasn't able to CO with you guys - this is a very interesting project.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

TLL said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: What a gorgeous view!!!  And the sound of those waves! Enjoy!!!


Toni, not sure if I answered this or not but I have to wear earplugs to go to sleep but can still hear the waves. They can be quite loud. Our bedroom is just next to the lanai.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> When we were in Hawaii Hilo was active. We took a helicopter tour over to the lava field where she touched down so we could walk about. Only one house was still standing. Then down to where the lava was entering the ocean (lots of steam) and finally over the top where we could see the lava spitting (gently-ish) and feel the heat. Very cool trip. This was quite some years ago though, maybe in 2006?? Gosh, time just whizzes on by.


We did a helicopter tour two years ago but there was no flowing lava. You could see it under the surface. Our entertaining pilot played Johnny Cash's song "Ring of Fire" as we circled the lava flow. It was too hot to land at the time but that would have been interesting.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...So here it is about 1/3 way through the first garter stitch section... my Posh yarn is called "She's like the sunshine on the Lee Shore" (maybe waiting for the rain?)


Good start, Sue.
Aren't those Posh names great? I think it looks rain washed already.

This could very well be a great project to have at the side when you want to knit but don't want to think too hard - except I don't have the patience to let it sit.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

annweb said:


> ...He came back absolutely black on his lower half ....


But did he have fun?
I went through a period with Tango, over in France, where I had to give him a shower almost every day when we came back from our walk. Not sure that was good for his coat but he would be just so full of himself running through the fields.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Belle, I have never tried this before but am attempting to scan the recipes that I have for Ciabatta- one ordinary flour- one Gluten free. I guess they may come up as down loads - any way here goes!
> 
> So sorry about them being upside down!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I guess you will need to stand on your head! Or print them up to read them easily. It is just that scanning is so much easier than typing out the recipe!


Thanks Julie -- I just printed and turned the page. I don't usually use extra gluten in my ciabatta, but that is because I use a 14% protein bread flour -- that is much higher than the normal bread flour you find in the store. But I do have some gluten around, so I'm going to give this a try. I really appreciate the recipes. Thanks again.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ...So sorry about them being upside down!...


I stole the recipes. Thanks


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> I didn't have much time today to check in here, but once I got home from town (It is my Mom's birthday today) I must say that I am overwhelmed at the 10+ pages of chat. Let's see, off to Europe, Hawaii, with brief discussion of the 4-Corners area and a small bit of housebreaking on the Atlantic Coast. And oh yes, a bit of knitting on some many different projects that my head was/is spinning. And a small discussion of temperature conversion and various heating methods. And a firm disapproval of others who use forums for unproductive purposes.
> 
> So, in keeping with the eclectic nature of today's chat let me add -- I have to spend the evening getting ready for tomorrow. Several years ago, a very wonderful, young man (probably in his early 40s -- that seems young to me) ask for my recipes for sourdough bread (as if I had some). So for 4 or 5 years, we keep talking about getting together and making some bread. Well, since I finished up with the Holiday Fair last December, I drug out my sourdough starter (now 36 years old) and started the disciplined work to formalize some recipes. Tomorrow he is coming and we'll make some bread and I can give him the recipes (plain sourdough, sourdough whole wheat, and sourdough multi-grain, as well as waffles and pancakes) and a jar of my starter. We're going to share a hearty lentil soup with some fresh baked bread. Not only am I looking forward to his company (he is a senior team leader with our Federal wild fire fighting crew -- I think their group is designated "hot shots" which means that they do a lot of very dangerous work), but this event will be another finished WIP.
> 
> What a wonderful group you are -- so very enjoyable to hang out on the fringes and enjoy the company. Thanks.


Belle, that is a fantastic tradition with your sourdough. And so nice to have someone interested in making it with you. I love that story!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> ...I've lost about 50-52 pounds since my surgeries in September/October 2014...


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> Mom just got a digital scale that's set for pounds, not kilos. And I've lost about 50-52 pounds since my surgeries in September/October 2014. Figure at least half per year...I've been VERY good!


You certainly have. Congratulations on such a great accomplishment. Keep it going. We're your cheer leaders.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Well you could drive on down and pick up Dodie then me and we can head over to Belle and then scoop up all the rest as we head east!! trading up vehicles as our group grows..


Sounds like a deal. But if somethign happens and we can't keep going East from hear, I have lots of room for sleeping and knitting.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Jane your projects are looking so beautiful.. I think the Love Story is one of the prettiest shawl patterns I have seen in a long time.. it looks very complicated...


Thank you, Ronie.
Actually, once the pattern was established, it was pretty easy to knit. Some rows - like those with 2 beads & a nupp in between - required some focus but the effort is so worth it.


> unfortunately when you can see the road through the floor boards it is time to upgrade!! LOL


Makes me think of Fred Flintstone's car.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Thanks Jane I have it in my bookmark toolbar... so much information there that is very helpful


It is the best that I have found with everything laid out together like that. I use it frequently.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ... trading up vehicles as our group grows..


I am going to have to get a "one if by land, two if by sea" system in place!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, your Waiting for the Rain is going to bring sunny weather all round :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ... I am still not convinced that I like the BON with two colors... I might just ... do the whole thing in burgundy...


Well, you know how I feel: you can't go wrong with burgundy, either on the needles or in the glass. ;-)


> Beautiful homes Jane.. I can see where you get the best of both of your worlds.. I hope you have a great visit with Micheal...


Thank you, Ronie 


> then I can see his face!


We use FaceTime - it is great.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

TLL said:


> Tricia, is that Patons Lace Patina for your Uhura? That really turned out pretty with those stripes! Your other projects are looking good also!
> 
> Belle, thanks for the observations of the Caryn Simply Soft yarn and heat. I have been thinking that it is a sensitive yarn also. Your Butterfly shawl is beautiful!!!


Toni, The yarn is Ice, Magic Light. It looks a lot like Patons but without the halo. Mmario asked to use the picture. Said the stripes show different elements of Uhura than the solids. :shock: Striped yarn and varigated yarn hide lace elements unless the color runs are long.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Here is my WFTR after the first insert. I really wish that I had had a plain blue for the insert so the lace would be more visible.
I am calling mine "After the Rain" - with the ensuing blue skies & little water droplets hanging down.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> You certainly have. Congratulations on such a great accomplishment. Keep it going. We're your cheer leaders.


Agreed, that is fantastic and a testament to your will power.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my WFTR after the first insert. I really wish that I had had a plain blue for the insert so the lace would be more visible.
> I am calling mine "After the Rain" - with the ensuing blue skies & little water droplets hanging down.


Very pretty!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I missed the weight loss Karen but very well done! Congratulations.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> You are right, they are the two active ones. I think the last flow was on the Hilo, or east, side of the island. I read the other day that the big island, the one we are on, is about 3/4 the size of Connecticut and that all of the other islands would fit on the big one. We hope one day to get to New Zealand.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Thanks Julie -- I just printed and turned the page. I don't usually use extra gluten in my ciabatta, but that is because I use a 14% protein bread flour -- that is much higher than the normal bread flour you find in the store. But I do have some gluten around, so I'm going to give this a try. I really appreciate the recipes. Thanks again.


When I made it the other day I omitted the gluten and used honey because I had no malt- it turned out fine!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I stole the recipes. Thanks


Oh you terrible thief you!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

It is looking beautiful. You will just have to make another one!

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Here is my WFTR after the first insert. I really wish that I had had a plain blue for the insert so the lace would be more visible.
> I am calling mine "After the Rain" - with the ensuing blue skies & little water droplets hanging down.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Well you could drive on down and pick up Dodie then me and we can head over to Belle and then scoop up all the rest as we head east!! trading up vehicles as our group grows..


Sounds like a plan!!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

We left around 3:30 yesterday to drive up Mauna Kea to watch the sunset. It takes about 2 hours to drive to the way station that is at 9200 feet. You are supposed to stop there to acclimatize to the altitude at the top. They say you should have a four wheel drive to get up there but our little Nissan huffed and puffed its way up. Part of the road is dirt and pretty rough riding, think rodeo. It was 24 degrees and we bundled all we had to try and stay warm. A cowl and knitted hat for me plus two shirts and a sweater under my jacket. 

But then, oh what magnificence to literally be at the top of the world, 14000 feet, looking down at the clouds which looked like cotton puffs and snow as we watched the sun dip below the horizon and to see the stars slowly show themselves. The pictures don't give it justice, especially taken with my phone. This was a once in a lifetime event!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

annweb said:


> Beautiful work on clue 3 Melanie and the scarf looks good .
> Enjoy your bread day Belle .You are going to be busy .
> It is like being on a tour with lovely pictures of different places .Thank you Jane ,Sue and Belle for the recent ones .
> A cosy place in France Jane and a super view of the home on the cliff.
> ...


Ann, it is dryer inspite of recent rain.
Good news: Phil did not see his shadow so early spring is predicted.
It looks like warmer weather the next week or two 50° F will have spring blooms appearing.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Congrats Karen! Keep up the good work.

It appears you will be besieged from all sides Jane. One of us is sure to make it past your defenses 

I like that colorway for your WFTR Jane.

Nice sunset Babalou. We were not able to go to Mauna Kea but did get to go up Haleakela (10k feet). It was in the middle of the day so not so spectacular a sky as yours. We did do the bicycle ride down though, that was fun.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> I stand in amazement at my starter. When my family left San Francisco in 1980, I bought one of those little packets (probably intended for tourists) of starter -- just add water and feed occasionally. Well, it is still going well after having been moved across the country twice, used sporadically, sometimes left refrigerated for months and months. When not in use, I keep it in the frig - about 1-2 cups of it in a glass jar. When it is time to use it, I take it out and bring to room temp, then for a couple of days I feed it with high-protein bread flour and tepid water and then use. Because the starter is a living thing with extraordinary tolerance, it magically comes back to life. I always keep some starter in the frig even if I am actively using starter in baking. That way, if something happens I have an emergency lifeline. I love to bake partly because I love to work with the dough -- not to mention eating the results.
> 
> Although I have a ciabatta recipe that I use, I can hardly resist asking you, Julie, for your recipe.
> 
> As a bit of trivia, when I stepped out of the corporate mainstream about 17 years ago, I spent a few years working in our local government, then in 2003 I opened a small home-based bakery which I ran full time until 2011 when I "retired" mostly because my Mom needed more attention than I could give her while running a business -- and I was tired -- you don't get a lot of sleep when doing quantity baking. Recently, Oregon has changed some of its laws; the result of which is that if I wanted to it would be easy to resume selling baked goods in our summer open air market. I'm getting a lot of pressure to do so, but I haven't decided if I really want to once again work that hard. Such dilemmas!!! I think I'd rather be knitting, but the extra cash would be nice. On the other hand, I still am blessed with my Mom; so it would still be a tug of war between spending time with her, sleeping, and baking and knitting and staying in touch with you LPers.


Great info on our lifelong sourdough starter. You make it seems so simple. Having been around chefs and bakers I do have a sense of how much time such work requires. We had a woman who did our farmer's market for several years. She showed up every week with a huge table of a large variety of goodies--everything from muffins to creme fraiche or other dips and her breads. These breads changed every week as she never used a fixed recipe. She also grew her own herbs which she used in the breads as well as the relishes and pastries. I don't think she ever slept! I gave her some of my garlic for planting one year and ever since she always discounted her breads for me. I miss her so much since she moved to the west coast.

I will note we have a lot of artisanal food sold around here. Everything including relishes, breads, cheeses, local honey and wine, kimchi and other Korean goodies, etc.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Great info on our lifelong sourdough starter. You make it seems so simple. Having been around chefs and bakers I do have a sense of how much time such work requires. We had a woman who did our farmer's market for several years. She showed up every week with a huge table of a large variety of goodies--everything from muffins to creme fraiche or other dips and her breads. These breads changed every week as she never used a fixed recipe. She also grew her own herbs which she used in the breads as well as the relishes and pastries. I don't think she ever slept! I gave her some of my garlic for planting one year and ever since she always discounted her breads for me. I miss her so much since she moved to the west coast.
> 
> Here are a couple of pics of product from the "old" day.s
> 
> I will note we have a lot of artisanal food sold around here. Everything including relishes, breads, cheeses, local honey and wine, kimchi and other Korean goodies, etc.


You are most fortunate. Up until last month, to sell anything in Oregon, you had to be officially licensed with the State (Read $$$) and everything had to fully labeled consistent with what you see in the stores except for the nutrition charts. As a consequence, small producers just couldn't make the overhead for the licensing costs plus everything else. So when I retired in 2011 I stopped doing baked goods at the open air market. With the new laws, we can avoid the State licensing, but must still comply with the federal labeling laws. Since I'm already set up for that (all labels I use comply already), the only thing that prevents me from doing it is time and energy. Since I don't use preservatives at all, that means that baked goods have to be made "just before sale" otherwise they are old. So it wasn't unusual for me to work 30-40 hrs straight. Generally, if I make a loaf of bread at home, it takes about 6 hours from start to finish (out of the oven and cool). But if you want to make more, the time frame quickly extends with oven time. One of my best sellers is a Jalapeno/Cheese bread. I can bake 3 at a time in my oven (takes 35 min). So to make 18 loaves that would equal 4.5-5 hours baking time alone. Unfortunately, what people really want is bread, not cookies. So you can only produce what your oven can dook. One way of getting around that is to make long-life products like bread sticks, baked chips, biscotti, etc. Those can be made earlier in the week for sale later without suffering in quality. I'm sure this is a lot more than any of you wanted to know, but just got on a roll (oops) and kept going.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Very pretty!!


Thank you, Norma


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> It is looking beautiful. You will just have to make another one!


You know what I have been saying for ages - that I am not going to repeat a patten any more - but somehow my brain is independently formulating different combinations of yarn for another one.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Babalou said:


> ....oh what magnificence ...


Sounds like it was moving experience, Babalou.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Bev, this photo is superb!!. I admire your eye with the camera and so look forward to your photos. Glad that you like to hike/walk through this park -- we all benefit. Thanks.


Ditto from me, Bev! Wonderful photo!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Think I am going to do the cables, as it is a slightly different look.
> 
> Sue


I'm doing the cables as well. Completed the first two rows last night and will hopefully get the rest of the clue finished today or tomorrow.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...I like that colorway for your WFTR Jane...


I've had it for a while - bought it when I first got into lace knitting. I liked the colours in it but then realized that it wouldn't work well with lace. This is a little different since the lace is more compact & I was hoping that the colours would work better.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> ...I'm sure this is a lot more than any of you wanted to know, but just got on a roll (oops) and kept going.


On the contrary, it is very interesting.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

THanks, Jane, so glad you like the photo.  Your WFTR start is looking great!!

Thanks, Pam. rehoto.

Great going, Karen, to lose that weight. Wonderful job.

Babalou, your pictures and the description for the day, sounds so wonderful. Thank you.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Maybe against my better judgment I had signed in to the Waiting for Rain KAL and cleared needles from a WIP to get started, then had to put it aside when I received Dee's test knit. I don't know if that was meant as a sign for not now. Anyway seeing Jane's pics of her start yesterday, I figured I had to at least cast it on. It is a straightforward knit so far, so it is going to be one of those "knit a few rows when I have a few minutes knits", at least until I have a little more time. At least, starting a little after others, I can read up on any problems or suggestions. Reading through the KAL, it appears that lots of people were intrigued by this pattern and are joining in.
> 
> So here it is about 1/3 way through the first garter stitch section.
> 
> ...


That looks good, Sue.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

annweb said:


> Karen ...meant to say good news about your mum.Hope she continues to rest and recover .


Me, too, Karen.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Mom just got a digital scale that's set for pounds, not kilos. And I've lost about 50-52 pounds since my surgeries in September/October 2014. Figure at least half per year...I've been VERY good!


Well done, Karen!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Well you could drive on down and pick up Dodie then me and we can head over to Belle and then scoop up all the rest as we head east!! trading up vehicles as our group grows..


That sounds like a great plan!!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Your WFTR start is looking great!!


Thank you, Bev. It is an interesting construction & there are some lovely combinations being knit.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Sounds like a plan!!


There needs to be Southern contingency picking up Melanie, Caryn, Elizabeth and Sue. Then in NY everyone can meet up at my hovel and onward north up the Thruway from here. And then of course Babalou is she is back from her Pacific jaunt.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I missed the photos the first time around, Belle,
Mouthwatering to say the least!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Sounds like a deal. But if somethign happens and we can't keep going East from hear, I have lots of room for sleeping and knitting.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I am going to have to get a "one if by land, two if by sea" system in place!


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Mmario asked to use the picture. Said the stripes show different elements of Uhura than the solids. :shock: Striped yarn and varigated yarn hide lace elements unless the color runs are long.


That's great, Tricia! Congratulations!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my WFTR after the first insert. I really wish that I had had a plain blue for the insert so the lace would be more visible.
> I am calling mine "After the Rain" - with the ensuing blue skies & little water droplets hanging down.


It looks really pretty, Jane.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Babalou said:


> We left around 3:30 yesterday to drive up Mauna Kea to watch the sunset. It takes about 2 hours to drive to the way station that is at 9200 feet. You are supposed to stop there to acclimatize to the altitude at the top. They say you should have a four wheel drive to get up there but our little Nissan huffed and puffed its way up. Part of the road is dirt and pretty rough riding, think rodeo. It was 24 degrees and we bundled all we had to try and stay warm. A cowl and knitted hat for me plus two shirts and a sweater under my jacket.
> 
> But then, oh what magnificence to literally be at the top of the world, 14000 feet, looking down at the clouds which looked like cotton puffs and snow as we watched the sun dip below the horizon and to see the stars slowly show themselves. The pictures don't give it justice, especially taken with my phone. This was a once in a lifetime event!


Beautiful photos and well worth the bumpy drive up.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane--your WFTR is looking fine. The lace breaks up the yarn so differently than the garter. So even tho you would prefer the lace to be solid, I think the current yarn effect will be stunning.

Bev--great pic. Wonderful perspective

Karen--losing weight slowly is much better than rapid loss, so you did good.

Lots of good talk here today and great knitting. Just returned from a job and new to write it all up, so will check in in a bit.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Ann, it is dryer inspite of recent rain.
> Good news: Phil did not see his shadow so early spring is predicted.
> It looks like warmer weather the next week or two 50° F will have spring blooms appearing.


We're getting warmer here at the moment, too. The rain will be going away tomorrow (and has been pretty intermittent the last couple of days, so not bad). Supposed to get into the low to mid-60s next week. We'll all be doing a spring dance and then rain will probably come back.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Congrats, Tricia. It was gorgeous. Glad yours got posted.

Thanks, Tanya. reicture. 

Here's a pic of my take at the LYS this morning. The red is for my Earl Grey socks.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Congrats, Tricia. It was gorgeous. Glad yours got posted.
> 
> Thanks, Tanya. reicture.
> 
> Here's a pic of my take at the LYS this morning. The red is for my Earl Grey socks.


Great buys, Bev.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> It looks really pretty, Jane.


Thank you, Pam


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Jane--your WFTR is looking fine. The lace breaks up the yarn so differently than the garter. So even tho you would prefer the lace to be solid, I think the current yarn effect will be stunning....


Thank you, Tanya 
When I stretched it open a bit more, the lace did show up a bit better.

I hope to get to the next insert this evening but I just had a setback with LS. In an "I'll have a cup of tea & sneak in a few rows" session, I got to the spine in the WS row & had a bit of a snarl. It had been a quadruple decrease on the previous row, so I figured that it was just that one of the strands didn't get passed over. I was just going to pass the extra stitch over when I thought that it would be better to take the 5 stitches out & knit it up correctly. This was one of those moments that I wished that I had an "undo" feature like on the computer.
I took what I thought were the 5 stitches back & ended up with loops hanging out & more than 5 stitches.
I had to tink back to eliminate at least one row out of the confusion & then I had to drop down about 4 rows to recover things but now I am back on track but my tea break stretched into an hour with no headway made. Oh, well, at least it is looking fine now.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--well you had fun today. Nice looking yarn

Pam--if your temps are climbing to the 60's, I think we should all be traveling out your way (LOL). We have a very bitter 39* right now but at least the sun finally came out on my way home. I've gotten 2 jobs this week a bit south of me and there was snow at each of them. Felt so strange. Am hoping whatever snow or flurries predicted for next week moves far away from me.

Just spoke with craftshop owner who took some of my work on consignment in December. She still hadn't paid me so time to contact here. Her dad died and she was MIA for a few weeks but she had taken one of my hats and told me how much she loved it and she thinks of me every day when wearing it. That was nice. If anyone remembers, it was a Noro yarn hat with horizontal welts and the cuff was a heathered charcoal alpaca/merino yarn. 

Also rec'd an email from an old customer who thanked me for saving her from a home purchase that would have been a costly headache. I had talked myself out of a huge reconstruction project and lost a realtor connection but now the customer has purchased 60 acres and would I be interested in the work. Duh! Huge travel commitment as it is 1.5 hours each way but these are great customers that I have already done work for and we get along great. So big possibility for the Spring/Summer. If that happens, there goes my knitting and hours of relaxation, but it could mean a new car and sorely needed work on my house. Don't want to count those chickens before they hatch, but a gal can dream.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Here's a pic of my take at the LYS this morning. The red is for my Earl Grey socks.


Nice way to treat yourself, Bev. 
That red will make lovely socks.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Free for 24 hours
Heartstrings Scarf by Heidi Yates
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/heartstrings-scarf
An interesting application of the crocodile stitch.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

:twisted: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: I'm in better shape than I initially thought when I *was* going to stay in the boat with Bev. I may not need that aerial method after all!

I'm also a good sprinter...so a wee doggie will be getting some exercise...we'll see who gets that ball or stick. My Standard Poodle liked chasing blown bubbles...but that's now out as I have to hold my nose to blow out of my mouth.

What all meat/stew/other savory items are on everyone's favorites? There's not much I cannot fix with online research and some reasonable kitchen equipment. Gas stove or wood? That will effect SOME of the items fixed.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Babalou, those are magnificent photos. Thank you.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Belle, simply delicous :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Here's a pic of my take at the LYS this morning. The red is for my Earl Grey socks.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

You made some good buys there, Bev.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Congrats, Tricia. It was gorgeous. Glad yours got posted.
> 
> Thanks, Tanya. reicture.
> 
> Here's a pic of my take at the LYS this morning. The red is for my Earl Grey socks.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

What a wonderful adventure that is being planned for the invasion at Jane's.  (You have beautiful homes, my dear. The detailing above the door in France is exquisite!) As you move east, we could transfer to my vehicle. It is 10 years old, but seats seven, has "butt roasters", and a dvd player to provide knitting time when we are not chatting away.  )

The new short row pattern is stunning in that color, Jane.

Melanie, your projects are amazing in black!!!

Belle, have a wonderful time baking tomorrow. What a special day. 

Thank you for the photos, Babalou. Those waves must be huge to be so loud! What a wonderful trip for you!!! 

I am all caught up!!! 

Thank you for the recipes, Julie! And patterns, Jane! 

Congratulations, Tricia, on getting your Uhura posted on mmario's page!!! I am not the least bit surprised that he asked if he could do that. It is so pretty!!! :thumbup: 

I am far from done, Ann, with the shawls. The KAL's will just have to sit while I work on the shawls. I was trying to keep up and use them as a break from the shawls, but I need to focus if I am going to finish on time.  I would have loved to do so many more projects. 

There was mention awhile back about listing KAL's and our schedule. I think it is a great idea. I get some information about KAL's, but I don't know how extensive a list you are all interested in or if I could keep up with it all....Jane or DFL or....? I would be happy to forward the updated LP schedule if someone else wanted to step in.

Happy Knitting/Crocheting, All!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks Toni!
Nearly finished Anastasiya #2.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

You are welcome, Julie!!!

Karen, I forgot to mention that I am so glad to hear your mother is doing well. What a relief for you.

Congratulations on the weight loss! Doesn't it feel good?!!!  It is a hard thing to do. Way to go!!! :thumbup:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Good day shopping Bev.

Your picture makes me hungry Belle, lol.

Hope all works out well Tanya.

Bummer of a tea time Jane, but glad it is all good now. 

Seems we have all the routes to Jane's house covered: some of us by sea, Karen by air, the west coasters by land. The only way in left is digging underground, unless someone has a viable transporter then we can really get in and out quickly.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Weight loss...son saw a researcher recently who says it has no effect when you lose weight slowly and it is better to get rid of it quickly .
Jane ...what a disastrous t break you had ! I can't believe you had no plain blue yarn .when are you seeing Michael ? I missed that .
Babalou ..TY for the description and pictures .
Thanks Elizabeth and Ronie for your suggestions .The walkers take a few dogs out at once .I did wonder about putting a baby grow on his body
but have no intention of making him a laughing stock.&#128563;
Belle ....made me put on half a stone looking at the baking .
Ronie ...hope you are happy with your decision about the scarf.
Wow Tricia ..MMario made some lovely comments .
The talk of starter made me remember that a few years ago there was a mix being passed around .You did a cake mixture ,cooked half and gave the rest to someone .It grew larger after keeping it a few days .The most difficult part was finding someone who would use the mixture you gave away.Has anyone any knowledge of it ? Just found it is called Herman German cake .


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

I like those crocodile convertible mittens by Bonita, Ann. Did you find a pattern for them?

Melanie, you are doing a great job with Urquhart. Nice color yarn and wonderful knitting! Love the cable addition. And your Feb lace is looking super as well. 

Belle, Happy Birthday to your mom. That was a wonderful story about your bread starter and now sharing and passing it on. Bet it makes a great bread. 

Karen, Glad your mom is home and doing better. Your menu sounds great for the upcoming lp trip - puddings, cheesecake and chocolates -'can't go wrong with that 
68


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks all. I already had a partial skein of the red yarn, hoping it will be enough for the socks, if I don't take them too far up the leg.  I had ordered the needles and the magazine has lots of nice summer tops and was 35% off. 

Ann, I remember a starter probably something like yours, it was call Amish Friendship Bread.

Melanie, all's covered except for underground. That's good enough for me. Although with all the yummy food Karen is preparing, I am pretty sure we are not getting in and out quickly.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Thought I would try another picture on BON 2016 before deciding if it needs to be frogged to try again.
Also a pic of the butterfly in it's new look.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Looking good Sue, nice pattern developing.
> 
> Definitely the movie before the book, I'll be wearing a GoPro  Love the setting on the cliff, by the way Jane.
> 
> I finished clue 3 of Urquhart, photo is below. I will be able to finish the February clue for BON later tonight, then I will have two (yes two!) MKAL's current. Must. Resist. Casting. On.


Looking lovely, Melanie


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

annweb said:


> Weight loss...son saw a researcher recently who says it has no effect when you lose weight slowly and it is better to get rid of it quickly .


I always heard to lose weight slow to allow the skin to adjust rather than wrinkle and weight lost slow was more likeiy to stay off as new eating habits are learned but things change over the years. I did see a lady that lost it fast recently and her skin hung so bad she was thinking of surgery to take it up. Her stomach hung below her hips, sags of skin around her knees and elbows.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Belle - making bread with firefighter - that sounds like an interesting way of spending an afternoon. :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> FREE THROUGH MIDNIGHT FEBRUARY 5TH; CODE: LISSOME
> Lissome by Susan Pandorf
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lissome
> 
> ...


Thanks for the links, Jane. I got the Susan Pandorf - I have more of her patterns - must get around to knitting one.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Sounds like it was moving experience, Babalou.


Once in a lifetime experience!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Norma, what interesting sheep those are that browse on seaweed! The yarn looks wonderful. Looking forward to seeing what you end up choosing to make with the yarn. 

Bev, what lovely colors and shapes in your photo. I do enjoy seeing them. Glad your foot is feeling better and you were able to enjoy your gentle hike. 

I like the earthy colors you have chosen Sue for When The Rain Falls. I am not surprised that you couldn't resist doing it. 

Ann, that is a shame about Hector getting so dirty on his walk. I bet he had a good time though. Maybe the dog walker could find a less muddy path to go on. I know how hard it is to get that mud out when they have longer hair. 

Julie, thanks so much for sharing the bread recipes. I saved them both. The pizza looks pretty good too.

Karen, congrats on the weight loss. You have been very good 
73


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> There needs to be Southern contingency picking up Melanie, Caryn, Elizabeth and Sue. Then in NY everyone can meet up at my hovel and onward north up the Thruway from here. And then of course Babalou is she is back from her Pacific jaunt.


Sounds fun! We are here for the month. I think I could get used to it.....until August. Cannot imagine how hot it is then.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Took a small hike yesterday-mostly flat by the creek, no ridges-to gently stretch my ligament. It went well. Going again this morning with my DIL, then home to knit, then we will be going to our local yarn store's second year anniverary party. What fun!!


It's good your ligament is improving enough to hike, Bev. Your photo is beautiful.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Sounds fun! We are here for the month. I think I could get used to it.....until August. Cannot imagine how hot it is then.


I bet it is cooler in August in Hawaii than back home--unless you are high up on a mountain. The ocean breezes would be wonderful in August it seems to me.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Maybe against my better judgment I had signed in to the Waiting for Rain KAL and cleared needles from a WIP to get started, then had to put it aside when I received Dee's test knit. I don't know if that was meant as a sign for not now. Anyway seeing Jane's pics of her start yesterday, I figured I had to at least cast it on. It is a straightforward knit so far, so it is going to be one of those "knit a few rows when I have a few minutes knits", at least until I have a little more time. At least, starting a little after others, I can read up on any problems or suggestions. Reading through the KAL, it appears that lots of people were intrigued by this pattern and are joining in.
> 
> So here it is about 1/3 way through the first garter stitch section.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Mom just got a digital scale that's set for pounds, not kilos. And I've lost about 50-52 pounds since my surgeries in September/October 2014. Figure at least half per year...I've been VERY good!


Good for you.  I'm glad your Mum is a little better.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my WFTR after the first insert. I really wish that I had had a plain blue for the insert so the lace would be more visible.
> I am calling mine "After the Rain" - with the ensuing blue skies & little water droplets hanging down.


It looks really attractive. I hope to cast on this weekend. I've been pushing the aran forward - collar is done.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Tricia--your Butterflies is outstanding with that strong colored border.

Ann--losing weight slowly allows you to adjust to being a lighter weight. That is a big factor in keeping weight off when losing a large amount. It is also healthier to not shock the body with such drastic changes. I would like to know what research was looked at that counters this. 

Norma-thanx for the sheep info. There eating seaweed just reminds us of how living being adapt to their conditions


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> We left around 3:30 yesterday to drive up Mauna Kea to watch the sunset. It takes about 2 hours to drive to the way station that is at 9200 feet. You are supposed to stop there to acclimatize to the altitude at the top. They say you should have a four wheel drive to get up there but our little Nissan huffed and puffed its way up. Part of the road is dirt and pretty rough riding, think rodeo. It was 24 degrees and we bundled all we had to try and stay warm. A cowl and knitted hat for me plus two shirts and a sweater under my jacket.
> 
> But then, oh what magnificence to literally be at the top of the world, 14000 feet, looking down at the clouds which looked like cotton puffs and snow as we watched the sun dip below the horizon and to see the stars slowly show themselves. The pictures don't give it justice, especially taken with my phone. This was a once in a lifetime event!


Love your photos, what an experience.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> You are most fortunate. Up until last month, to sell anything in Oregon, you had to be officially licensed with the State (Read $$$) and everything had to fully labeled consistent with what you see in the stores except for the nutrition charts. As a consequence, small producers just couldn't make the overhead for the licensing costs plus everything else. So when I retired in 2011 I stopped doing baked goods at the open air market. With the new laws, we can avoid the State licensing, but must still comply with the federal labeling laws. Since I'm already set up for that (all labels I use comply already), the only thing that prevents me from doing it is time and energy. Since I don't use preservatives at all, that means that baked goods have to be made "just before sale" otherwise they are old. So it wasn't unusual for me to work 30-40 hrs straight. Generally, if I make a loaf of bread at home, it takes about 6 hours from start to finish (out of the oven and cool). But if you want to make more, the time frame quickly extends with oven time. One of my best sellers is a Jalapeno/Cheese bread. I can bake 3 at a time in my oven (takes 35 min). So to make 18 loaves that would equal 4.5-5 hours baking time alone. Unfortunately, what people really want is bread, not cookies. So you can only produce what your oven can dook. One way of getting around that is to make long-life products like bread sticks, baked chips, biscotti, etc. Those can be made earlier in the week for sale later without suffering in quality. I'm sure this is a lot more than any of you wanted to know, but just got on a roll (oops) and kept going.


I can't imagine trying to bake enough to sell in a domestic kitchen. Your baking looks delicious but I'm not surprised you are not keen on taking up that kind of work load again.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Congrats, Tricia. It was gorgeous. Glad yours got posted.
> 
> Thanks, Tanya. reicture.
> 
> Here's a pic of my take at the LYS this morning. The red is for my Earl Grey socks.


Oo nice goodies.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Bev--well you had fun today. Nice looking yarn
> 
> Pam--if your temps are climbing to the 60's, I think we should all be traveling out your way (LOL). We have a very bitter 39* right now but at least the sun finally came out on my way home. I've gotten 2 jobs this week a bit south of me and there was snow at each of them. Felt so strange. Am hoping whatever snow or flurries predicted for next week moves far away from me.
> 
> ...


So good to have such positive feedback, Tanya. You were due some luck.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Tricia, good use of different yarns for your Butterfly. Your BON looks like the colorway is a sort of camo 

Ooh, a whole month in Hawaii, nice :-D

No knitting during lunch as a group of us went out for lunch but I managed to get two rows of Uhura done tonight. I thought they were going to kill me though, lol. I managed to make quite a few weird mistakes on row 118 so row 119 was a challenge. I think it is ok now so I will put down my needles for a bit and go out for dinner with DH. Then we are going grocery shopping (oh joy! not!).


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Belle, those breads and pies sure look yummy. What a lot of work that entails in order to have fresh bread without using preservatives. It sure makes me appreciate the people who bring these products to our local farmers market. 

Looks like you had fun and got some good loot at your lys Bev.

Sorry to hear you had to tink Jane. That is so frustrating when you think you can get in a few quick rows and then end up going backwards. 

Sounds like you have some good opportunities headed your way Tanya. Hope it works out for you. It was cold and sunny here also today. They are predicting some snow possible for next week, but nothing major here. 

Tricia, I like your yarn for the BON and your Jan. pattern looks really good to me. Love your colorful butterfly shawl too.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Tanya
> When I stretched it open a bit more, the lace did show up a bit better.
> 
> I hope to get to the next insert this evening but I just had a setback with LS. In an "I'll have a cup of tea & sneak in a few rows" session, I got to the spine in the WS row & had a bit of a snarl. It had been a quadruple decrease on the previous row, so I figured that it was just that one of the strands didn't get passed over. I was just going to pass the extra stitch over when I thought that it would be better to take the 5 stitches out & knit it up correctly. This was one of those moments that I wished that I had an "undo" feature like on the computer.
> ...


Whew, that was close. I hate it when that happens. Glad all is okay now.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Ann--losing weight slowly allows you to adjust to being a lighter weight. That is a big factor in keeping weight off when losing a large amount. It is also healthier to not shock the body with such drastic changes. I would like to know what research was looked at that counters this.


As would I! That 15 lbs I lost due to blood loss October 4th 2014 was gained back within a week or so.

I'm thinking of 1-3 month intervals between new weigh-in session(s)...and different days so I cannot sabotage my efforts.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Thought I would try another picture on BON 2016 before deciding if it needs to be frogged to try again.
> Also a pic of the butterfly in it's new look.


They both look great, Tricia!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> So good to have such positive feedback, Tanya. You were due some luck.


Ditto from me, Tanya. That's great!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

linda09 said:


> So good to have such positive feedback, Tanya. You were due some luck.


Congratulations, Tanya!!!

I'm glad you were able to get your knitting back on track, Jane and Melanie. :thumbup:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Tricia, good use of different yarns for your Butterfly. Your BON looks like the colorway is a sort of camo
> 
> Ooh, a whole month in Hawaii, nice :-D
> .


My husband's closest long time friend and his wife arrive for 3 weeks Sunday. She's my knitting and wool festival buddy. Sure makes it affordable and fun to have a couple we love to do things with.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Norma, what interesting sheep those are that browse on seaweed! The yarn looks wonderful. Looking forward to seeing what you end up choosing to make with the yarn.
> 
> Bev, what lovely colors and shapes in your photo. I do enjoy seeing them. Glad your foot is feeling better and you were able to enjoy your gentle hike.
> 
> ...


It is so easy to do, now I know how to scan- but I am not sure about how to get it oriented right- especially when you can't remove the lid of the printer. The recipes are from two of our best known cooks here- unfortunately Alison the Mum has developed Dementia so we won't be hearing as much I guess.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I have finished the second hat, and now I am not at all sure what to knit- not a nice feeling.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Belle - making bread with firefighter - that sounds like an interesting way of spending an afternoon. :thumbup:


It was a most enjoyable afternoon. Before he got here, I had set some bread and timed it so that it was ready for shaping when he arrived. So we immediately started in on a hands-on lesson in bread making. He did it all with some assistance from me. Since he wanted to knead the dough by hand, we even did that -- although I have a huge commercial mixer that I usually use -- getting lazy in my old age.... All in all we had a great time and he left loaded down with 3 loaves of bread, recipes, starter and some baking papers. I found out that he is nearly exactly the same age as my son would have been. It was just a pleasure to be with him today. Its nice to connect with someone from another generation so well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> It was a most enjoyable afternoon. Before he got here, I had set some bread and timed it so that it was ready for shaping when he arrived. So we immediately started in on a hands-on lesson in bread making. He did it all with some assistance from me. Since he wanted to knead the dough by hand, we even did that -- although I have a huge commercial mixer that I usually use -- getting lazy in my old age.... All in all we had a great time and he left loaded down with 3 loaves of bread, recipes, starter and some baking papers. I found out that he is nearly exactly the same age as my son would have been. It was just a pleasure to be with him today. Its nice to connect with someone from another generation so well.


That is very heartening, Belle!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...The new short row pattern is stunning in that color, Jane.


Thank you, Toni 


> I would be happy to forward the updated LP schedule if someone else wanted to step in...


No one was suggesting that we replace our coordinator!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...Bummer of a tea time Jane, but glad it is all good now.


Yes - thank heaven!


> The only way in left is digging underground...


Good luck with that. We don't call it "The Rock" for nothing.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

annweb said:


> ...Jane ...what a disastrous t break you had !


Could have been worse, I am sure. 


> I can't believe you had no plain blue yarn .


It would have had to have been the right tone, I think. However, no suitable blue in that weight.


> when are you seeing Michael ? ...


We are gong to Ottawa from the 16-19 for the pages' swearing in ceremony.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> I like those crocodile convertible mittens by Bonita, Ann. Did you find a pattern for them?


It's here:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/crocodile-stitch-convertible-mittens


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Thought I would try another picture on BON 2016 before deciding if it needs to be frogged to try again.
> Also a pic of the butterfly in it's new look.


The 2016 looks good to me. Why would you frog it?
The Butterflies shawl is quite interesting. Nice how you transitioned from the light green with that multicoloured one - has a bit of green in it, too?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Norma. It is a nice pattern. Hopefully you will get to knit it.

Sue


Normaedern said:


> Sue your Winter looks lovely. I have the yarn to do this but not the time to cast on :thumbdown:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> It looks really attractive.


Thank you, Linda 


> I hope to cast on this weekend. I've been pushing the aran forward - collar is done.


Have fun with it. 
I am glad the Aran is moving along well.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ...Sorry to hear you had to tink Jane. That is so frustrating when you think you can get in a few quick rows and then end up going backwards. ...


I am lucky that I didn't make it worse.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Whew, that was close. I hate it when that happens. Glad all is okay now.


Thanks


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Hope you enjoyed your day with that young man, baking and sharing your recipes. Sounds like a fun day.

Sue


Belle1 said:


> I didn't have much time today to check in here, but once I got home from town (It is my Mom's birthday today) I must say that I am overwhelmed at the 10+ pages of chat. Let's see, off to Europe, Hawaii, with brief discussion of the 4-Corners area and a small bit of housebreaking on the Atlantic Coast. And oh yes, a bit of knitting on some many different projects that my head was/is spinning. And a small discussion of temperature conversion and various heating methods. And a firm disapproval of others who use forums for unproductive purposes.
> 
> So, in keeping with the eclectic nature of today's chat let me add -- I have to spend the evening getting ready for tomorrow. Several years ago, a very wonderful, young man (probably in his early 40s -- that seems young to me) ask for my recipes for sourdough bread (as if I had some). So for 4 or 5 years, we keep talking about getting together and making some bread. Well, since I finished up with the Holiday Fair last December, I drug out my sourdough starter (now 36 years old) and started the disciplined work to formalize some recipes. Tomorrow he is coming and we'll make some bread and I can give him the recipes (plain sourdough, sourdough whole wheat, and sourdough multi-grain, as well as waffles and pancakes) and a jar of my starter. We're going to share a hearty lentil soup with some fresh baked bread. Not only am I looking forward to his company (he is a senior team leader with our Federal wild fire fighting crew -- I think their group is designated "hot shots" which means that they do a lot of very dangerous work), but this event will be another finished WIP.
> 
> What a wonderful group you are -- so very enjoyable to hang out on the fringes and enjoy the company. Thanks.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Babalou said:


> ...Sure makes it affordable and fun to have a couple we love to do things with.


It is great that you have such friends.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Norma. We really enjoyed it.

Sue


Normaedern said:


> Sue, your cruise looks very comfortable :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for sharing your pics, Bev. I really would like to get back to walking, but don't enjoy it in the cold weather.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Took a small hike yesterday-mostly flat by the creek, no ridges-to gently stretch my ligament. It went well. Going again this morning with my DIL, then home to knit, then we will be going to our local yarn store's second year anniverary party. What fun!!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That would certainly brighten up a day.

Sue


Normaedern said:


> Yes, I did and I am really looking forward to knitting with it on grey days :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> I always heard to lose weight slow to allow the skin to adjust rather than wrinkle and weight lost slow was more likeiy to stay off as new eating habits are learned but things change over the years. I did see a lady that lost it fast recently and her skin hung so bad she was thinking of surgery to take it up. Her stomach hung below her hips, sags of skin around her knees and elbows.


Skin brushing can help the skin to adjust to a smaller size. I have been doing this consistantly since I started loosing weight. It really helps. I love you BON clue one. Looks great and you can see the beads. I like your butterfly scarf also.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I know I keep picking it up to do just one more row. It is my "watching news project" for now.

Sue

Have decided to call my project "have Sunshine Awaiting Rain"


jscaplen said:


> Good start, Sue.
> Aren't those Posh names great? I think it looks rain washed already.
> 
> This could very well be a great project to have at the side when you want to knit but don't want to think too hard - except I don't have the patience to let it sit.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Norma. It has been a dull dreary, windy day here. I am ready for spring.

Sue


Normaedern said:


> Sue, your Waiting for the Rain is going to bring sunny weather all round :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Lovely pics, Babalou. Thank you for sharing.

Sue


Babalou said:


> We left around 3:30 yesterday to drive up Mauna Kea to watch the sunset. It takes about 2 hours to drive to the way station that is at 9200 feet. You are supposed to stop there to acclimatize to the altitude at the top. They say you should have a four wheel drive to get up there but our little Nissan huffed and puffed its way up. Part of the road is dirt and pretty rough riding, think rodeo. It was 24 degrees and we bundled all we had to try and stay warm. A cowl and knitted hat for me plus two shirts and a sweater under my jacket.
> 
> But then, oh what magnificence to literally be at the top of the world, 14000 feet, looking down at the clouds which looked like cotton puffs and snow as we watched the sun dip below the horizon and to see the stars slowly show themselves. The pictures don't give it justice, especially taken with my phone. This was a once in a lifetime event!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tanya, yay for new opportunities with people you have worked with before. 

Thanks, Caryn, Sue, and Linda, for you comments on my photo.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> I am lucky that I didn't make it worse.


I hate when that happens. Nine times out of ten, I do make it worse. So glad everything worked out ok.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

It really looks good, Jane. I can't wait to get to the lacy part on mine. This pattern has certainly got a lot of attention. I am amazed at the number of people knitting it now. I am sure it must be a big hit on Ravelry.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Here is my WFTR after the first insert. I really wish that I had had a plain blue for the insert so the lace would be more visible.
> I am calling mine "After the Rain" - with the ensuing blue skies & little water droplets hanging down.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

OH, Babalou, a whole month. Wonderful. Enjoy!!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Belle, those all look so delicious!

Sue


Belle1 said:


> You are most fortunate. Up until last month, to sell anything in Oregon, you had to be officially licensed with the State (Read $$$) and everything had to fully labeled consistent with what you see in the stores except for the nutrition charts. As a consequence, small producers just couldn't make the overhead for the licensing costs plus everything else. So when I retired in 2011 I stopped doing baked goods at the open air market. With the new laws, we can avoid the State licensing, but must still comply with the federal labeling laws. Since I'm already set up for that (all labels I use comply already), the only thing that prevents me from doing it is time and energy. Since I don't use preservatives at all, that means that baked goods have to be made "just before sale" otherwise they are old. So it wasn't unusual for me to work 30-40 hrs straight. Generally, if I make a loaf of bread at home, it takes about 6 hours from start to finish (out of the oven and cool). But if you want to make more, the time frame quickly extends with oven time. One of my best sellers is a Jalapeno/Cheese bread. I can bake 3 at a time in my oven (takes 35 min). So to make 18 loaves that would equal 4.5-5 hours baking time alone. Unfortunately, what people really want is bread, not cookies. So you can only produce what your oven can dook. One way of getting around that is to make long-life products like bread sticks, baked chips, biscotti, etc. Those can be made earlier in the week for sale later without suffering in quality. I'm sure this is a lot more than any of you wanted to know, but just got on a roll (oops) and kept going.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That is a lot of heavy driving! My brother lives up in St. John's and we went to visit him about twenty years ago. We had to race up to Portland Maine to get the overnight ferry to Nova Scotia, then drive the length of NS to pick up the car ferry to Nfld. Since my mother passed a year ago, my brother and I don't get to see each other in England any more, so my DH and I are going to Nfld in July. We are definitely not driving. We had 2 weeks of vacation time then and a week was spent on the road getting there and coming back. Even to fly, it is not the easiest place to get to. We will have to go via either Ottawa or Toronto, which is strange as when we were looking to go years ago, it was via Boston and Halifax, but so far I haven't seen that route.

Sue


tamarque said:


> There needs to be Southern contingency picking up Melanie, Caryn, Elizabeth and Sue. Then in NY everyone can meet up at my hovel and onward north up the Thruway from here. And then of course Babalou is she is back from her Pacific jaunt.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Ditto.

Sue


Miss Pam said:


> That's great, Tricia! Congratulations!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorry you had to tink back. At first I thought you were going to say you had spilled your drink all over it. Hopefully you have made some progress by now.

Sue

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Tanya
> When I stretched it open a bit more, the lace did show up a bit better.
> 
> I hope to get to the next insert this evening but I just had a setback with LS. In an "I'll have a cup of tea & sneak in a few rows" session, I got to the spine in the WS row & had a bit of a snarl. It had been a quadruple decrease on the previous row, so I figured that it was just that one of the strands didn't get passed over. I was just going to pass the extra stitch over when I thought that it would be better to take the 5 stitches out & knit it up correctly. This was one of those moments that I wished that I had an "undo" feature like on the computer.
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I remember Herman. Must be a world traveller! I haven't seen any starter in years. I thought it was just a passing fad at the time.

Sue


annweb said:


> Weight loss...son saw a researcher recently who says it has no effect when you lose weight slowly and it is better to get rid of it quickly .
> Jane ...what a disastrous t break you had ! I can't believe you had no plain blue yarn .when are you seeing Michael ? I missed that .
> Babalou ..TY for the description and pictures .
> Thanks Elizabeth and Ronie for your suggestions .The walkers take a few dogs out at once .I did wonder about putting a baby grow on his body
> ...


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> OH, Babalou, a whole month. Wonderful. Enjoy!!


We feel pretty fortunate. Sharing with another couple really makes it affordable.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Those look good, Tricia. Do you still have more to knit on Butterflies? I am slowly progressing with my second one, as I have so much else going on.

Sue


triciad19 said:


> Thought I would try another picture on BON 2016 before deciding if it needs to be frogged to try again.
> Also a pic of the butterfly in it's new look.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Belle, I am so glad you had such a good time, and I am sure your young man really appreciated the hands_on experience. I am sure your house must have smelled wonderful with the aroma of freshly baked bread.

Sue


Belle1 said:


> It was a most enjoyable afternoon. Before he got here, I had set some bread and timed it so that it was ready for shaping when he arrived. So we immediately started in on a hands-on lesson in bread making. He did it all with some assistance from me. Since he wanted to knead the dough by hand, we even did that -- although I have a huge commercial mixer that I usually use -- getting lazy in my old age.... All in all we had a great time and he left loaded down with 3 loaves of bread, recipes, starter and some baking papers. I found out that he is nearly exactly the same age as my son would have been. It was just a pleasure to be with him today. Its nice to connect with someone from another generation so well.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have finished the second hat, and now I am not at all sure what to knit- not a nice feeling.


Sorry but this made me chuckle. I have so many patterns I want to make that I won't live long enough to get to them, lol. Glad you finished your hat, it is a pretty pattern.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

How lovely. Seems like a long time since they started to just get swearing in now. I am sure you will be very proud of him.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> We are gong to Ottawa from the 16-19 for the pages' swearing in ceremony.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Babalou, I agree, traveling with amenable friends is wonderful.

Sounds like your day was a good one Belle


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...Sounds like your day was a good one Belle


Indeed it was. Am going to bed and when I get up tomorrow am going to start the swirl shawl/tablecloth in the Curio yarn which arrived yesterday. I shouldn't have to do much other than determine what needle size I intend to us since gauge really isn't an issue. Rest well.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

We are on our way now. We were really impressed by how clean the river banks were. We passed both farmlands and industrialized areas. The Rhine Is very much a working River. There were lots of barges, with varied cargoes. We saw one boat laden with lots and lots of cars. Another one had big piles of what looked like scrap metal or aluminum. We passed a lot of other river boats. The river is a huge tourist waterway. We passed through 11 locks, mainly at night whilst we slept. The first one we went through in the daytime was wide and there were three of us boats staggered in it. The other couple that I saw were very narrow. It is no exaggeration to say that there was maybe six inches of clearance between us and the lock. Our captain had to be really skilled to manouevre the boat into the dock, without hitting the sides.

Sue


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ..Have decided to call my project "have Sunshine Awaiting Rain"


Good one


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> It really looks good, Jane. ...


Thank you, Sue 
I wanted to get back at it this evening but I have decided to finish LS first.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> We are on our way now. We were really impressed by how clean the river banks were. We passed both farmlands and industrialized areas. The Rhine Is very much a working River. There were lots of barges, with varied cargoes. We saw one boat laden with lots and lots of cars. Another one had big piles of what looked like scrap metal or aluminum. We passed a lot of other river boats. The river is a huge tourist waterway. We passed through 11 locks, mainly at night whilst we slept. The first one we went through in the daytime was wide and there were three of us boats staggered in it. The other couple that I saw were very narrow. It is no exaggeration to say that there was maybe six inches of clearance between us and the lock. Our captain had to be really skilled to manouevre the boat into the dock, without hitting the sides.
> 
> Sue


More wonderful photos, Sue! Thank you.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ... We will have to go via either Ottawa or Toronto, which is strange as when we were looking to go years ago, it was via Boston and Halifax...


Toronto makes sense as being a major hub & Halifax is often a stop along the way. Ottawa, however, is a very strange option since it is further north & isn't such a big centre.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Sorry you had to tink back. At first I thought you were going to say you had spilled your drink all over it. Hopefully you have made some progress by now.


I am nearing the end of the 2nd rep.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> How lovely. Seems like a long time since they started to just get swearing in now.


I agree! Their year is more than half over.


> I am sure you will be very proud of him.


Always


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Cologne was the first place where we had stopped. I had always wanted to visit it, as my father had visited and taken photos in the mid 1930's when he hiked around Germany with his brother and a friend, spending the nights in youth hostels. By the time I knew my father, I couldn't imagine him hiking there, as this was the time when Hitler was really establishing his power.

Cologne is probably more famous for its double spired Gothic Cathedral.. It is situated not far from the River Rhine. Close by is the Great St Martin church. Our time in Cologne was spent primarily in the vicinity of the cathedral because the main Christmas market was set up right beside it.

There were a lot of stalls, with Christmas ornaments, handmade wood items and a fair number of food stalls offering good variety of sausages (bratwurst etc.) , cheeses and of course Gluhwein. We all got to partake of that. Usually also when we returned to the boat after going ashore, the crew would have a hot mug of Gluhwein.

Sue


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Cologne was the first place where we had stopped. ...


What a great tour, Sue - for you *&* us!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Free - no idea how long - put it in your cart & the price adjusts to $0.
Dornroeschen - Tuch/shawl by Sylvie Rasch
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/dornroeschen---tuch-shawl

La Parapluie Fingerless Mitts by Johanna Di Stefano
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/la-parapluie-fingerless-mitts
Dont see many in lace weight.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> What a great tour, Sue - for you *&* us!


Ditto!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> ....All in all we had a great time and he left loaded down with 3 loaves of bread, recipes, starter and some baking papers. I found out that he is nearly exactly the same age as my son would have been. It was just a pleasure to be with him today. Its nice to connect with someone from another generation so well.


What a special afternoon, Belle. 



jscaplen said:


> No one was suggesting that we replace our coordinator!


It just sounded pretty organized that way to me. Sorry. We are set until the end of April for hosts. 



jscaplen said:


> The Butterflies shawl is quite interesting. Nice how you transitioned from the light green with that multicoloured one - has a bit of green in it, too?


I was thinking the same thing - that is a very nice transition, Tricia.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

britgirl said:


> That is a lot of heavy driving! My brother lives up in St. John's and we went to visit him about twenty years ago. We had to race up to Portland Maine to get the overnight ferry to Nova Scotia, then drive the length of NS to pick up the car ferry to Nfld. Since my mother passed a year ago, my brother and I don't get to see each other in England any more, so my DH and I are going to Nfld in July. We are definitely not driving. We had 2 weeks of vacation time then and a week was spent on the road getting there and coming back. Even to fly, it is not the easiest place to get to. We will have to go via either Ottawa or Toronto, which is strange as when we were looking to go years ago, it was via Boston and Halifax, but so far I haven't seen that route.
> 
> Sue


We will have to meet up with Melanie and those of you on the east coast in her boat. There won't be any connection problems then.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> What a great tour, Sue - for you *&* us!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

What a wonderful few days around here, adventures galore! 

February Year of Lace is done, half of the 3rd Winter 2016 MKAL is done, FG chart #4 is color coded, and the 3rd edge repeat is started on one of the shawls. (It really does go quickly because I know the pattern so well - thank you for that, Tanya. I thought that I would be bored with it and it would drag.)

Have a good night/morning!!!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> What a great tour, Sue - for you *&* us!


I agree, your pictures are great. It is like being there.

Kind of a nice and quiet day here in Hawaii. Tried snorkeling for the first time in the ocean. I am sure it was comical to watch us. We did that this morning, then just,hung around the condo and wandered to a little shopping area about half a mile away.

I have only managed 11 rows of knitting since being here. The project I am working on is a dark charcoal which makes it tough to see the stitches at night. But it is really not good to try this pattern while sipping wine!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Sorry but this made me chuckle. I have so many patterns I want to make that I won't live long enough to get to them, lol. Glad you finished your hat, it is a pretty pattern.


I have quite a lot of UFO's and WIP's plus balls of yarn but nothing is speaking to me yet. I guess something will - in time.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Cologne was the first place where we had stopped. I had always wanted to visit it, as my father had visited and taken photos in the mid 1930's when he hiked around Germany with his brother and a friend, spending the nights in youth hostels. By the time I knew my father, I couldn't imagine him hiking there, as this was the time when Hitler was really establishing his power.
> 
> Cologne is probably more famous for its double spired Gothic Cathedral.. It is situated not far from the River Rhine. Close by is the Great St Martin church. Our time in Cologne was spent primarily in the vicinity of the cathedral because the main Christmas market was set up right beside it.
> 
> ...


Tremendous fotos, Sue!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> The 2016 looks good to me. Why would you frog it?
> The Butterflies shawl is quite interesting. Nice how you transitioned from the light green with that multicoloured one - has a bit of green in it, too?


The first picture didn't look good that I posted a few days ago. Even the yo didn't show. I have another small ball of that yarn for the other end so hope the color i picked will work with it.

Yes the multi colored strip has some green, blue, red, and purple. It will help tie the rest of the pieces together. Had to frog several rows. Somewhere I startrd reading the pattern wrong and some rows would work the all of a sudden it was all funny. I frogged some, tried again and had trouble found another problem. I think I frogged back 3 times finding creative stitching all the way to within 4 rows of the green.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

britgirl said:


> Those look good, Tricia. Do you still have more to knit on Butterflies? I am slowly progressing with my second one, as I have so much else going on.
> 
> Sue


Still more to do. It seems the more rows I do the shorter it gets. Barely 16" at center back and that is about the length it was yesterday!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ann, I have made Hermann the German cake many times and have made a starter from scratch. It is GS favourite!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

triciad19 said:


> Thought I would try another picture on BON 2016 before deciding if it needs to be frogged to try again.
> Also a pic of the butterfly in it's new look.


Tricia, your butterfly is lovely. BON looks great too. Why do you think it needs frogging?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, more great photos. I love the one of the car on the boat!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

TLL said:


> What a wonderful few days around here, adventures galore!
> 
> February Year of Lace is done, half of the 3rd Winter 2016 MKAL is done, FG chart #4 is color coded, and the 3rd edge repeat is started on one of the shawls. (It really does go quickly because I know the pattern so well - thank you for that, Tanya. I thought that I would be bored with it and it would drag.)
> 
> Have a good night/morning!!!


Great work!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> It was a most enjoyable afternoon. Before he got here, I had set some bread and timed it so that it was ready for shaping when he arrived. So we immediately started in on a hands-on lesson in bread making. He did it all with some assistance from me. Since he wanted to knead the dough by hand, we even did that -- although I have a huge commercial mixer that I usually use -- getting lazy in my old age.... All in all we had a great time and he left loaded down with 3 loaves of bread, recipes, starter and some baking papers. I found out that he is nearly exactly the same age as my son would have been. It was just a pleasure to be with him today. Its nice to connect with someone from another generation so well.


So glad you had fun, Belle.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> We are on our way now. We were really impressed by how clean the river banks were. We passed both farmlands and industrialized areas. The Rhine Is very much a working River. There were lots of barges, with varied cargoes. We saw one boat laden with lots and lots of cars. Another one had big piles of what looked like scrap metal or aluminum. We passed a lot of other river boats. The river is a huge tourist waterway. We passed through 11 locks, mainly at night whilst we slept. The first one we went through in the daytime was wide and there were three of us boats staggered in it. The other couple that I saw were very narrow. It is no exaggeration to say that there was maybe six inches of clearance between us and the lock. Our captain had to be really skilled to manouevre the boat into the dock, without hitting the sides.
> 
> Sue


Interesting. We have canals with locks which were originally built for industrial traffic but it hadn't come to my notice that some rivers have locks too.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> What a great tour, Sue - for you *&* us!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sue, what lovely lovely pictures. Loved the canal. The houses in their pastel colors, give a glimpse into a different culture. The church is magnificient. Thank you so much.

"Creative stitching"-love that turn of phrase, Tricia. So glad you got it sorted.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Babalou. Sounds like you are having a relaxing time. It's great that you got to try snorkeling.

Even if you don't get to do any knitting, you have it with you. I took mine with us on our cruise and got very little done. Most was whilst waiting for my DH to get ready in the mornings and one time I took it up to the lounge and met some fellow Brits who started talking about knitting and crocheting, although they had not brought theirs with them.

Sue


Babalou said:


> I agree, your pictures are great. It is like being there.
> 
> Kind of a nice and quiet day here in Hawaii. Tried snorkeling for the first time in the ocean. I am sure it was comical to watch us. We did that this morning, then just,hung around the condo and wandered to a little shopping area about half a mile away.
> 
> I have only managed 11 rows of knitting since being here. The project I am working on is a dark charcoal which makes it tough to see the stitches at night. But it is really not good to try this pattern while sipping wine!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Julie. I like to take a lot of photos. They really bring back the memories.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> Tremendous fotos, Sue!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Jane.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> What a great tour, Sue - for you *&* us!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Thanks, Julie. I like to take a lot of photos. They really bring back the memories.
> 
> Sue


Only snag is keeping track of what things are! My cousin Karen gifted me a file of over 1000 fotos- I can't remember half of the places now- mind you we were driving very fast, which doesn't help!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

My first attempt involved a log of frogging, but I think I have the hang of it now, although I do make silly mistakes. At least I have a better understanding of it and can see where I have made them.

Sue


triciad19 said:


> The first picture didn't look good that I posted a few days ago. Even the yo didn't show. I have another small ball of that yarn for the other end so hope the color i picked will work with it.
> 
> Yes the multi colored strip has some green, blue, red, and purple. It will help tie the rest of the pieces together. Had to frog several rows. Somewhere I startrd reading the pattern wrong and some rows would work the all of a sudden it was all funny. I frogged some, tried again and had trouble found another problem. I think I frogged back 3 times finding creative stitching all the way to within 4 rows of the green.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

My goodness, I missed a whole page with Babalou's beautiful Hawaii pics and Belle's delicious baking photos. I can taste the breads.

The only time I ever was above the clouds was when flying somewhere or others. What a spectacular view and experience Babalou.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

For those who are interested in the IF diet as it is called .

http://fastdiet.wpengine.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/12/article-sm.pdf

Caryn..I see Jane posted a link for the mitts.
Linda ...the aran will look lovely when made up.
Belle ..what a great opportunity to connect with a younger person.He is lucky to get such tutoring too.
Tricia...great knitting .
Toni..You have a lot on your agenda so good wishes for finishing .
Sue....that water looks ,and probably was,very cold .Thank you for all the wonderful pics.
You are all making it somdifficult to get to that stash .Lure Tango away and Jane would be sure to go searching for him giving the others an open house .
My older son and his partner just came .They live seperately but have been 'together 11 years and came to say they are going to get married but not in the near future ! 
Jane ...never heard about someone being a Page .If you don't mind could you enlighten me about what Michael is doing ?


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks for the continued tour Sue.

You have been busy Toni  Gold star for you.

I like that phrase Tricia, 'creative stitching'.

Sue, when DH and I traveled before I learned to knit I would read (still read a lot when traveling, but now I do both). I could go through several novels waiting for him to get up, lol.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> It was a most enjoyable afternoon. Before he got here, I had set some bread and timed it so that it was ready for shaping when he arrived. So we immediately started in on a hands-on lesson in bread making. He did it all with some assistance from me. Since he wanted to knead the dough by hand, we even did that -- although I have a huge commercial mixer that I usually use -- getting lazy in my old age.... All in all we had a great time and he left loaded down with 3 loaves of bread, recipes, starter and some baking papers. I found out that he is nearly exactly the same age as my son would have been. It was just a pleasure to be with him today. Its nice to connect with someone from another generation so well.


Sounds like a great afternoon. It is nice to work with a younger generation. This often happens to me when dealing with customers, or potential ones where we are talking as equals. I have to remind myself that we may have 20-40 yrs age difference. This happened yesterday as the customer was only 2 or 3 yrs older than my daughter but we spoke as peers until I mentioned pieces of cultural history and he said "I was born in 1966 so have no memory" of what was said. He also was Jamaican so there was another layer of different experience.

Belle--do you ever pre-prepare your doughs and freeze them?


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Have been busy lately but still knitting in the evenings:

My plans for knitting include: returning to my top-down sweater; returning to "Inky Dinky Spider by Fiddlesticks; and continuing with toys, etc. for my grandchildren.

This is the stole:

http://www.fiddlesticksknitting.com/inky_dinky_spider_stole.html

When you get to the site, click on the pictures at the bottom and you can see the lovely design. This is a Shetland design and it is garter-stitch based...but the lace design is knitted on both sides.

This is the site (long ago now it seems) that I found the information about knitting nupps. She also has other techniques explained in lovely detail:

http://www.fiddlesticksknitting.com/tips_techniques.html

Most of you know all of this, but I can never get enough "information" it seems.

Take care all and have a great day!!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> That is a lot of heavy driving! My brother lives up in St. John's and we went to visit him about twenty years ago. We had to race up to Portland Maine to get the overnight ferry to Nova Scotia, then drive the length of NS to pick up the car ferry to Nfld. Since my mother passed a year ago, my brother and I don't get to see each other in England any more, so my DH and I are going to Nfld in July. We are definitely not driving. We had 2 weeks of vacation time then and a week was spent on the road getting there and coming back. Even to fly, it is not the easiest place to get to. We will have to go via either Ottawa or Toronto, which is strange as when we were looking to go years ago, it was via Boston and Halifax, but so far I haven't seen that route.
> 
> Sue


It sure is a lot of driving but a great way to see the country. The Canadian border from my house, heading straight north is about 4 hours drive. Then Montreal, which I once drove, is about another 1.5-2 hours. Getting to NF? Never did that ride but imagine it is several hours. Canada is one huge country!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Great work!


Thank you, Norma!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

DFL, the Inky Dinky Spider pattern (beautiful!) calls it a stole. We have probably talked about this before, but what is the difference between a stole and a shawl? When does it become a scarf? 

I have saved the tips and techniques page. There is a lot of good information there. Thank you!

Yes, Tanya, Canada is HUGE! The day after my high school graduation, we went with my grandparents on a fishing trip. It took us a day and a half to get there, and we were still a long way from anywhere. It was a wonderful trip in very beautiful country.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Free - no idea how long - put it in your cart & the price adjusts to $0.
> Dornroeschen - Tuch/shawl by Sylvie Rasch
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/dornroeschen---tuch-shawl
> 
> ...


That Tuch/shawl is beautiful but asks for a coupon code and there is none Putting it into the cart does not work.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> DFL, the Inky Dinky Spider pattern (beautiful!) calls it a stole. We have probably talked about this before, but what is the difference between a stole and a shawl? When does it become a scarf?
> 
> I have saved the tips and techniques page. There is a lot of good information there. Thank you!
> 
> Yes, Tanya, Canada is HUGE! The day after my high school graduation, we went with my grandparents on a fishing trip. It took us a day and a half to get there, and we were still a long way from anywhere. It was a wonderful trip in very beautiful country.


About 1000 yrs ago I jumped into a car with some folks and took a trip to Canada. Had no idea where they were going but we drove across Niagara Falls and then went west??? stopping at odd places along the way. Can't recall much except one farm house that let us in and we stayed overnight. Beautiful and peaceful country. That was my biggest Canada trip. Others were most concise.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Indeed it was. Am going to bed and when I get up tomorrow am going to start the swirl shawl/tablecloth in the Curio yarn which arrived yesterday. I shouldn't have to do much other than determine what needle size I intend to us since gauge really isn't an issue. Rest well.


I have no idea what I am doing these days but think will try to buy some of that Curio--why not, never tried it before. Also looked at Knit Picks Capra which struck me this a.m. as an affordable luxury type yarn.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue--thank you again for the photo tour. That St Martin Cathedral has an almost Byzantine feel to it. Very interesting building--yes, I do love the old architecture. What a great trip it was for you and the memory of you father in Cologne juxtaposed with your memories of Germany under the Nazis. Good to develop perspective in order to understand people and history.


Those old streets also make me wonder about what it was like to live in those narrow houses. Quaint little buildings that one disappears into and then emerges again into those large, open squares or centers that support so much communal activity.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...Belle--do you ever pre-prepare your doughs and freeze them?


No I haven't. I usually freeze after baking, if at all, except for pie crusts.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Got over the glitch of what to do- back to knitting Bronwen's scarf:

Plus the sunrise a couple of days ago.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I am not sure how chic but it is an old stone house which has so much more character than a new one. I guess most of it was taken from the fields. I love the "pierres apparentes" - as they call it. Some people plaster them over but I love to see the stones.


 That was the first thing I noticed!! One of the first houses my hubby and I lived in was like that and I loved it too!!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Sounds like a deal. But if somethign happens and we can't keep going East from hear, I have lots of room for sleeping and knitting.


That would be fun too!!!  I forgot Mrs.Murdog she could come up to me then Pam could pick us all up... it would be quite a tour bus!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Got over the glitch of what to do- back to knitting Bronwen's scarf:
> 
> Plus the sunrise a couple of days ago.


Very pretty indeed :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Very pretty indeed :thumbup:


Thanks, Norma!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou the sunset is so pretty!! (both views) and the clouds reminds me of when my Dad took us flying! I loved to see them. 

Jane your start is very pretty.. I do see your lace very well and I think it will work well... it has to get knitted up right? so you might as well use it for this.. besides its a beautiful blue and a lot of solid space which works out really well...

Belle I love Jalapeno and cheddar cheese bread!!! When I lived in Bend I worked for St. Charles hosp. and I would get a Jalapeno and Cheddar Bagel made fresh then put some crispy bacon in the middle.. that was my breakfast and I still crave it... but oh my gosh all that fat and salt would kill me now!! maybe I could make it myself at least then I could control the bad fats and salt.. LOL or eat a slice and give the rest away!
All of your baked goods are great! It is good news that they lifted the licensing on baked goods.. or I am guessing all goods made in the home.. it will open up the markets and little shows that pop up all year long..


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Babalou said:


> ...Kind of a nice and quiet day here in Hawaii.


I have a picture in my mind f it always being that way in Hawaii.


> Tried snorkeling for the first time in the ocean. I am sure it was comical to watch us.


Get any footage? Always good for a laugh later. I'd probably drown - sure to breathe at the wrong time.


> I have only managed 11 rows of knitting since being here. The project I am working on is a dark charcoal which makes it tough to see the stitches at night. But it is really not good to try this pattern while sipping wine!


You need to CO a 2nd project!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That's great, Tricia! Congratulations!


Yes Tricia that is great news!! it really is beautiful with those stripes!! I am going to look for some of this Paton yarn.. I know yours was made with a Ice yarn.. but I have never bought from them and we have Paton for sale fairly locally


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> ...I think I frogged back 3 times finding creative stitching all the way to within 4 rows of the green.


One step forward & two steps back. I hope it is flowing smoothly now.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> ...It seems the more rows I do the shorter it gets. Barely 16" at center back and that is about the length it was yesterday!


I find that with some projects, too.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Congrats, Tricia. It was gorgeous. Glad yours got posted.
> 
> Thanks, Tanya. reicture.
> 
> Here's a pic of my take at the LYS this morning. The red is for my Earl Grey socks.


Nice Bev!! and what are you going to do with your blue yarn? I have a skein of yarn I love but it is only 100yds  I found it in a second hand shop so I don't know where to get more and if I did it wouldn't be the same dye lot! your blue looks like it is about the same in yardage it is why I ask 
also was going to ask about the magazine!! I have I think 1 issue and was wondering how you like it? I use to love Piecework but my last issue or I should say last several have been maybe 20 pages and full of ad's.. I am very disappointed.. I really wish there was a way to subscribe to Knitting Traditions!! It would be worth it!


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

TLL said:


> DFL, the Inky Dinky Spider pattern (beautiful!) calls it a stole. We have probably talked about this before, but what is the difference between a stole and a shawl? When does it become a scarf?
> 
> I have saved the tips and techniques page. There is a lot of good information there. Thank you!
> 
> Yes, Tanya, Canada is HUGE! The day after my high school graduation, we went with my grandparents on a fishing trip. It took us a day and a half to get there, and we were still a long way from anywhere. It was a wonderful trip in very beautiful country.


Hi, a shawl can be anything that sits on the shoulder without much effort....triangles are a good example, or a shawlette that sits on top of the shoulders and just meets in the middle.

A scarf is narrow and lends itself to wrapping and sometimes tying around the neck.

A stole is a wrap...a little more dressing when made with beads or yarn with a little shine to it....but the main characteristic is that it wraps...think of the older actresses in the 1900s who wrapped mink or wool around their shoulders and "threw" a portion of the stole over their should for dramatic effect.

A stole is also wider sometimes 20-30 inches...it is meant to come down almost to the waist when held from the shoulder. It is really a wonderful accessory.

When I designed Spring's Dance, I designed it as a stole...

Hope this answers the question...

Take care, DFL


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Tanya
> When I stretched it open a bit more, the lace did show up a bit better.
> 
> I hope to get to the next insert this evening but I just had a setback with LS. In an "I'll have a cup of tea & sneak in a few rows" session, I got to the spine in the WS row & had a bit of a snarl. It had been a quadruple decrease on the previous row, so I figured that it was just that one of the strands didn't get passed over. I was just going to pass the extra stitch over when I thought that it would be better to take the 5 stitches out & knit it up correctly. This was one of those moments that I wished that I had an "undo" feature like on the computer.
> ...


Oh gosh... I have just had to come to the realization that this is all a part of knitting.. but I am so sorry you had to go through it!! I am glad you are back on track and hope the rest goes smoothly!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Weight loss...son saw a researcher recently who says it has no effect when you lose weight slowly and it is better to get rid of it quickly .
> Jane ...what a disastrous t break you had ! I can't believe you had no plain blue yarn .when are you seeing Michael ? I missed that .
> Babalou ..TY for the description and pictures .
> Thanks Elizabeth and Ronie for your suggestions .The walkers take a few dogs out at once .I did wonder about putting a baby grow on his body
> ...


This is the Amish Friendship Cake... I was doing it for awhile but living out on the ranch there was only a rare person who didn't have it..  so giving it away was very difficult.. it is great though if you belong to a large church or a church that has potlucks often then you could keep it going.. it grows so fast because you have to add to it... I am thinking a cup of water each time you use it.. but it has been so long I could be mistaken..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Bev--well you had fun today. Nice looking yarn
> 
> Pam--if your temps are climbing to the 60's, I think we should all be traveling out your way (LOL). We have a very bitter 39* right now but at least the sun finally came out on my way home. I've gotten 2 jobs this week a bit south of me and there was snow at each of them. Felt so strange. Am hoping whatever snow or flurries predicted for next week moves far away from me.
> 
> ...


YAY Tanya!! It's about time everything started getting better for you!! is almost seems that the birth of the new baby was a changing point!! I am so glad you got the great job this spring and summer... you can always relax a little on your day's off.. just think how much nicer it will feel when you have to make time to knit!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

annweb said:


> ...Caryn..I see Jane posted a link for the mitts.


I noticed this morning that there is a code for 20% off - code = mittens20 - might only work on her site & not Ravelry.
http://www.bonitapatterns.com/collections/hands-arms/products/crocodile-stitch-convertible-mittens?variant=14395097540&mc_cid=d3d26598a5&mc_eid=64cfadfa1c


> My older son and his partner just came .They live seperately but have been 'together 11 years and came to say they are going to get married but not in the near future !


I guess they are enjoying the best of both worlds.


> Jane ...never heard about someone being a Page .If you don't mind could you enlighten me about what Michael is doing ?


I would have thought that in the UK you would have something similar since Canada has modelled so much on the British system. 
The pages assist mostly during sittings & committee meetings generally as gofers - running errands, passing messages, getting reference material, copying things to distribute...

They have 2 groups of pages - one for the House of Commons (40 of them) & one for the Senate (15) & the screening process was very stringent & went on over the course of 3-4 months. He is the first Newfoundland Senate page in a long time. Of course, they are always amazed when they hear him speak French because his accent isn't Québecois but Metropolitan.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> I always heard to lose weight slow to allow the skin to adjust rather than wrinkle and weight lost slow was more likeiy to stay off as new eating habits are learned but things change over the years. I did see a lady that lost it fast recently and her skin hung so bad she was thinking of surgery to take it up. Her stomach hung below her hips, sags of skin around her knees and elbows.


that is what I have heard too... but these last 25 pounds came off fairly quick and have stayed off... trust me I worry sometimes because we can get off of our normal routine and I stress that the weight will come back.. but it has been over a year now.. and it is still down there... I'd like to loose a few more but my body is happy where it is at!! and so that means I have to get comfortable with it.. LOL Also like we all know things change and maybe what Ann's son heard is correct now... I am not sure if the skin would spring back as you loose anyway.. it is something I have suffered with for decades now.. I have a saggy neck and I hate it!! LOL but you would think after several years it would shape up!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ... I could go through several novels waiting for him to get up, lol.


And women get the bad rap for taking forever to get ready.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have finished the second hat, and now I am not at all sure what to knit- not a nice feeling.


kind of makes you feel like your just floating in air.. I was that way a few weeks ago and now I have plenty to keep me busy


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> ...returning to "Inky Dinky Spider by Fiddlesticks...


Oh, that is really lovely & the colourway of the sample is so pretty as well.


> Most of you know all of this, but I can never get enough "information" it seems....


It is always helpful to see other people's explanation of a technique. Sometimes there are different aspects approached in a different way or things are worded a bit more clearly & even though you've done something before, all of a sudden it really clicks.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Skin brushing can help the skin to adjust to a smaller size. I have been doing this consistantly since I started loosing weight. It really helps. I love you BON clue one. Looks great and you can see the beads. I like your butterfly scarf also.


Ok skin brushing??? what is that and how do you do it!! it may not remove my saggy skin but I bet it could help!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...Then Montreal, which I once drove, is about another 1.5-2 hours. Getting to NF? Never did that ride but imagine it is several hours. Canada is one huge country!


From Montreal to St John's is 2,534 km with a ferry ride thrown in as well. It says 30 hours with no traffic - not sure if that counts the ferry.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...We have probably talked about this before, but what is the difference between a stole and a shawl? When does it become a scarf? ...


As far as I understand, a stole would be rectangular. A scarf is usually rectangular as well but not as wide. I guess if it is wide enough to drape around your shoulders, it would be a stole. The 12 Shawls group puts the limit at 10 inches but that is pretty narrow for a stole, to my mind.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> kind of makes you feel like your just floating in air.. I was that way a few weeks ago and now I have plenty to keep me busy


It was a nasty feeling, Ronie- I really prefer to know what I'm mainly working out of the several WIP's.
I finally located the pattern for Bronwen's scarf- fortunately I know the design well enough to work out straight away what row I was up to- I had been working from the monitor, but it is so much easier with a paper pattern one can mark.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue those pictures are amazing... I love large old buildings and you took some great pictures.. I got lost in the streets!! Thanks for sharing... I also love the things for sale.. they are all so different that what you buy here


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> That Tuch/shawl is beautiful but asks for a coupon code and there is none Putting it into the cart does not work.


I just put it into my cart - no coupon required. I guess the time limit was up.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ...Bronwen's scarf...Plus the sunrise a couple of days ago.


Both are beautiful, Julie.
Looks like you are well along with the scarf - I seem to recall it from a long while back. Very pretty.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Both are beautiful, Julie.
> Looks like you are well along with the scarf - I seem to recall it from a long while back. Very pretty.


Thanks!
That is a feat of memory on your part Jane- it was back before Christmas I last worked on it- I've done so many Traveling Vines they are almost boring, now. But I do have to keep a check on exacly which row I'm working!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...Jane your start is very pretty.. I do see your lace very well and I think it will work well... it has to get knitted up right? so you might as well use it for this.. besides its a beautiful blue and a lot of solid space which works out really well...


Thank you, Ronie 
I stretched out the lace section a little & it does look better. The darker blue is most predominant. I would like it if the lighter sections were a little longer to avoid the stripes in the lace but it is what it is.
The garter sections get longer & longer - keeping me from getting at the next lace section! Winter clue 4 just came out - decisions, decisions! Well at least I finished the latest LS clue last night.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> For those who are interested in the IF diet as it is called .
> 
> http://fastdiet.wpengine.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/12/article-sm.pdf
> 
> ...


the full link didn't work for me so I just put the first part in... it is very interesting and could be why my weight stays down.. some days I only eat a little bit of something in the morning then a light dinner.. it is usually days that hubby works and I don't ..

that is great news about your son!! I am sure they will be very happy together.. after being together for so long I hope it is a big celebration!!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ... but I am so sorry you had to go through it!! I am glad you are back on track and hope the rest goes smoothly!!


Thank you, Ronie 
I'm all right now, I'm all right now, I'm all right now...
:lol:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Ronie
> I'm all right now, I'm all right now, I'm all right now...
> :lol:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> YAY Tanya!! It's about time everything started getting better for you!!...


I agree, Tanya - good to hear that things are moving. I guess it is a good reason to be kept from your knitting.
I was wondering about that person who was displaying your items at her shop. How is that going?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ... but these last 25 pounds came off fairly quick and have stayed off...


Hurray for you, Ronie!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> And wonen get the bad rap for taking forever to get ready.


mine takes forever too!! I wait and wait and have knitted while waiting for him.. I have no idea what the deal is... even at dinner time.. I fill his plate and mine then I go in the family room to watch tv and wait for him.. he finally comes in about 5 mins later!! seems like anyway.. the only thing I leave for him to do is finish off his salad.. how can that take so long! LOL


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ...I had been working from the monitor, but it is so much easier with a paper pattern one can mark.


There are some things that I do from the monitor but as you say, being able to note things on the paper is very useful. So I always print off the first section anyway - to keep track of stitch counts, & yarn usage & any changes being made...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Here are some more pics from Cologne and its Christmas market. Actually there were several, but we only visited the one right beside the cathedral.

The focus of this cruise was the Christmas markets, so we did not do a lot if other sightseeing. That would well be worth another trip.

Sue


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Hurray for you, Ronie!


Thanks Jane... I has been since my last family reunion and I am so afraid it will come back on before the next one!!! LOL Vain I know but I want to look good this next time 

Julie your scarf for your daughter is looking very pretty!! she will be thrilled when it is done I am sure..


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ...That is a feat of memory on your part Jane...


I used to have a really good memory - but as I often say, "Of all the things I've lost, I miss my mind the most."


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Great pictures Sue the one church looks like the lace edging on Love Story ... 

I have decided to keep the scarf going as is... the stitches on February don't show real well and the beads don't show up very well either but I know it will be a nice scarf and I just might pick up some yarn that is a fingering and do a second scarf too with more beads in it!! I'll try to take pictures later today... We have a few errands to run and then I hope to work on my butterfly's shawl!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Here are some more pics from Cologne ...


You probably said this before, Sue, but how many people were in the tour? I am wondering how large a group would be together as you moved through the areas.
I have never done a tour before - did you find it restricting (for want of a better word) to have to go where everyone else went & have an imposed schedule?
I would think it would be a great way to see a lot in a short time & then know where you would like to spend more time on another visit.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ... the stitches on February don't show real well and the beads don't show up very well either ...


The lace will reveal istelf better in blocking, Ronie - of course, you already know that. This is me - stating the obvious. As for the beads, sometimes it looks even nicer when the beads are more subtle.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Got over the glitch of what to do- back to knitting Bronwen's scarf:
> 
> Plus the sunrise a couple of days ago.


The scarf is looking lovely and that sunrise is beautiful.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Ronie you are doing well to keep the weight off .Not easy when you like food .
Thank you Jane ..so after that what does Michael hope to do as a job ? If I am being nosey then you don't have to answer ! It sounds as if it is Politics .Thank goodness your knitting is now proceeding well.

Sue ...more wonderul pics .I would love to go to those markets .
Tanya ...a new year with new prospects .Great news that you are getting lots of work .Would it be worth staying close a few nights to save the journey ?
I ran out of yarn making butterfly and had done a lot of fudging so it will be a good little comforter for GGD and I have some yarn in mind to try again some time .
Ronie ..Son said there is no hurry and I said he had better wait so I can save up having just ordered a new car ! Have you made a decision regarding yours ?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Rejuvenating Waves Spa Set from KnitPicks
http://www.knitpicks.com/cfPatterns/Pattern_Display.cfm?ID=55789220&media=BE160206&elink=1--RejuvenatingWavesSpaSet&utm_source=media&utm_medium=bem&utm_campaign=BE160206&utm_content=1--RejuvenatingWavesSpaSet

Heres one for Melanie - striking over the black!
Glitz and Glamour Tunic by Tammy Hildebrand
http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/glitz-glamour-tunic

For those of you with little DGDs running around - this would probably do up in jig time. Ive seen it before but since were are looking at crochet for this party, I thought that I would share it again.
Sassy Girls Shrug by Tammy Hildebrand
http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/sassy-girls-shrug


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

annweb said:


> ...Thank you Jane ..so after that what does Michael hope to do as a job ?


Not sure - but he is only in his first year of University. He might switch & do something completely different. He was thinking of Kinesiology or medicine. He switched his program when he won a scholarship to U of Ottawa & got accepted as a page.


> It sounds as if it is Politics .


I certainly hope not.
He is a real people person, though.


> Thank goodness your knitting is now proceeding well.


Thanks, Ann 


> I ran out of yarn making butterfly and had done a lot of fudging so it will be a good little comforter for GGD


I am sure that she will appreciate it. Pics?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Hurray for you, Ronie!


Ditto, Ronie! Well done!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Thanks, Babalou. Sounds like you are having a relaxing time. It's great that you got to try snorkeling.
> 
> Even if you don't get to do any knitting, you have it with you. I took mine with us on our cruise and got very little done. Most was whilst waiting for my DH to get ready in the mornings and one time I took it up to the lounge and met some fellow Brits who started talking about knitting and crocheting, although they had not brought theirs with them.
> 
> Sue


I managed to knit a shawl while on our river cruise. But good point about at least having with you, Sue. We are taking a quiet day today and it is nice to knot in the lanai with the breeze. We have two tide pools just outside our condo and some large sea turtles seem to enjoy them, which makes for nice watching for us. We can see about four right now.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here are some more pics from Cologne and its Christmas market. Actually there were several, but we only visited the one right beside the cathedral.
> 
> The focus of this cruise was the Christmas markets, so we did not do a lot if other sightseeing. That would well be worth another trip.
> 
> Sue


Absolutely wonderful photos, Sue. Thank you!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Have been busy lately but still knitting in the evenings:
> 
> My plans for knitting include: returning to my top-down sweater; returning to "Inky Dinky Spider by Fiddlesticks; and continuing with toys, etc. for my grandchildren.
> 
> ...


Have a great day your self, DFL.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> You need to CO a 2nd project!


All cameras were banned for my snorkeling adventure! I got a shortie wetsuit as the water is cool and no pics of that either, thankfully. It is like putting on a body girdle.

Funny, I did being two projects with me.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Got over the glitch of what to do- back to knitting Bronwen's scarf:
> 
> Plus the sunrise a couple of days ago.


Lovely scarf and dramatic sunrise - how does it fit with 
"Red sky in the morning,
Shepherds' warning"
we talked about earlier. Did bad weather follow?


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Julie, Bronwyn's scarf is beautiful!! Gorgeous sunrise.



Ronie said:


> your blue looks like it is about the same in yardage it is why I ask
> also was going to ask about the magazine!! I have I think 1 issue and was wondering how you like it?


The LYS had a new yarn in and these were samples for the first 24 to come after they opened. It is only 25 yards. Go on Ravelry and to patterns, click on 'pattern browser and advanced search' and then specify the yardage and you should get some patterns that you will be able to use up the skein. The magazine is pretty good. It has a lot of summer tops in it. It has 23 patterns in it and an article on growing your own flax and spinning it. It has a good amount of advertising in it, but I really liked the patterns.

p 85


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Here are some more pics from Cologne and its Christmas market. Actually there were several, but we only visited the one right beside the cathedral.
> 
> The focus of this cruise was the Christmas markets, so we did not do a lot if other sightseeing. That would well be worth another trip.
> 
> Sue


Fantastic pictures Sue.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> I used to have a really good memory - but as I often say, "Of all the things I've lost, I miss my mind the most."


Cute


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Dragonflylace said:


> Hi, a shawl can be anything that sits on the shoulder without much effort....triangles are a good example, or a shawlette that sits on top of the shoulders and just meets in the middle.
> 
> A scarf is narrow and lends itself to wrapping and sometimes tying around the neck.
> 
> ...


Thank you for that wonderful reminder, DFL. I was thinking that Spring's Dance was a stole. This would mean that my Winter Wonderland Shawl from last year is actually a stole also. It is 23" wide and plenty long enough to throw over the shoulder. Thank you!



jscaplen said:


> ....The 12 Shawls group puts the limit at 10 inches but that is pretty narrow for a stole, to my mind.


That seems pretty narrow to me also. Thank you, Jane!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here are some more pics from Cologne and its Christmas market. Actually there were several, but we only visited the one right beside the cathedral.
> 
> The focus of this cruise was the Christmas markets, so we did not do a lot if other sightseeing. That would well be worth another trip.
> 
> Sue


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Ann, Yay! a wedding! And we are all invited! Well vicariously through you of course 

That is a beautiful stole DFL.

Congrats on keeping off the pounds Ronie. 

Jane, yes, he takes longer than me. I either read or knit in the kitchen waiting for him, lol. Which he finds amusing that I am not able to do nothing for a few minutes. 

Pretty color Julie, looks nice and soft.

I am halfway through the bind-off for Uhura. Yippee!! I took a lunch and LP break but will definitely finish it today.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> There are some things that I do from the monitor but as you say, being able to note things on the paper is very useful. So I always print off the first section anyway - to keep track of stitch counts, & yarn usage & any changes being made...


It really does help!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Pink and sparkly, nice Jane.

I can see it: Michael is swearing in for his first term and Jane is up on the dais asking if they could pause the ceremony for a minute while she finishes a row 

Nice to see the turtles Babalou.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here are some more pics from Cologne and its Christmas market. Actually there were several, but we only visited the one right beside the cathedral.
> 
> The focus of this cruise was the Christmas markets, so we did not do a lot if other sightseeing. That would well be worth another trip.
> 
> Sue


Terrific fotos, Sue- that Cathedral is a magnificent example of high Gothic- with it's buttresses and all.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Awe, Julie! I thought that was your Traveling Vine pattern.  It is so pretty!!! (Hint: it will be in my pansy shawl, or a version of it anyway, when I get it finished.  )

I can totally understand your feeling about weight gain, Ronie. I have lost 40 pounds since August, no saggy skin!, and am terrified that I will put it back on. It feels so good to be healthier than I have been in a very long time. I really do not want to go back there.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Thanks Jane... I has been since my last family reunion and I am so afraid it will come back on before the next one!!! LOL Vain I know but I want to look good this next time
> 
> Julie your scarf for your daughter is looking very pretty!! she will be thrilled when it is done I am sure..


She was rather negative about it when I mentioned what I was doing- one of the reasons why it went to one side for so long- but I will persevere!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I used to have a really good memory - but as I often say, "Of all the things I've lost, I miss my mind the most."


I am much in the same boat, Jane- it is most annoying when you can't remember what you know would once have been there with no problems! :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> The scarf is looking lovely and that sunrise is beautiful.


Thanks- it is beautifully light!
It was a pity the sd card was in the computer, not the camera- I lost valuable time!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Ann, Yay! a wedding! And we are all invited! Well vicariously through you of course
> 
> That is a beautiful stole DFL.
> 
> ...


That's great, Melanie, that you'll be finished with it today!

As to the getting ready, my DH is the same. It seems to take him forever. I do the same as you -- either read or knit.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Babalou said:


> ...We are taking a quiet day today and it is nice to knot in the lanai with the breeze. We have two tide pools just outside our condo and some large sea turtles seem to enjoy them, which makes for nice watching for us. We can see about four right now.


Sounds lovely!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Lovely scarf and dramatic sunrise - how does it fit with
> "Red sky in the morning,
> Shepherds' warning"
> we talked about earlier. Did bad weather follow?


Does not seem to follow here! I've often wondered why it doesn't seem to work?!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Babalou said:


> ...Funny, I did being two projects with me.


I usually have more projects than clothes when I travel - so that I have something for every occasion - knitting not outfits


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Julie, Bronwyn's scarf is beautiful!! Gorgeous sunrise.
> 
> The LYS had a new yarn in and these were samples for the first 24 to come after they opened. It is only 25 yards. Go on Ravelry and to patterns, click on 'pattern browser and advanced search' and then specify the yardage and you should get some patterns that you will be able to use up the skein. The magazine is pretty good. It has a lot of summer tops in it. It has 23 patterns in it and an article on growing your own flax and spinning it. It has a good amount of advertising in it, but I really liked the patterns.
> 
> p 85


Thank you Bev! One thing it will squash up really small when I get to posting it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Ann, Yay! a wedding! And we are all invited! Well vicariously through you of course
> 
> That is a beautiful stole DFL.
> 
> ...


Yes it is lovely and soft- thanks Melanie!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ....I am halfway through the bind-off for Uhura. Yippee!! I took a lunch and LP break but will definitely finish it today.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Awe, Julie! I thought that was your Traveling Vine pattern.  It is so pretty!!! (Hint: it will be in my pansy shawl, or a version of it anyway, when I get it finished.  )
> 
> I can totally understand your feeling about weight gain, Ronie. I have lost 40 pounds since August, no saggy skin!, and am terrified that I will put it back on. It feels so good to be healthier than I have been in a very long time. I really do not want to go back there.


Good eyesight there Toni! You could just see the vine wending it's way up!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...I can see it: Michael is swearing in for his first term and Jane is up on the dais asking if they could pause the ceremony for a minute while she finishes a row ...


You know me all too well.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Sue, thank you for the lovely photos. The sights are amazing! 

Jane, I am so glad that Michael is enjoying what he is doing. He will do great whatever he decides. :thumbup:

I wish I could say that I am always waiting for my DH, but it is usually the other way around...got.to.finish.this.row.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> YAY Tanya!! It's about time everything started getting better for you!! is almost seems that the birth of the new baby was a changing point!! I am so glad you got the great job this spring and summer... you can always relax a little on your day's off.. just think how much nicer it will feel when you have to make time to knit!


Thanks for the support but I don't have that job yet. Still need to meet with the owners and see the property and the scope of work. For the moment it just feels good that I am remembered and called again, particularly at this time in my life. FYI, when doing remodeling/building jobs like this, there is no time off. I always found myself working 24/7, especially when the customer lives long distance and is only available on weekends often at short notice. That is part of the stress of business.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> From Montreal to St John's is 2,534 km with a ferry ride thrown in as well. It says 30 hours with no traffic - not sure if that counts the ferry.


2500+ miles? That is almost as long as the US!!!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I finished Clue 5 of LS last night & surprise of surprises - my pics actually show some colour this time.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I finished Clue 5 of LS last night & surprise of surprises - my pics actually show some colour this time.


It's beautiful, Jane!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I agree, Tanya - good to hear that things are moving. I guess it is a good reason to be kept from your knitting.
> I was wondering about that person who was displaying your items at her shop. How is that going?


The shop was only opened for the holiday season it seems. I think she sold about 5 of my items but need to review the inventory list to be sure--and still need to get paid. Will go in during the week to get a check. The owner is promoting a number of workshop sessions now. Today is one on hand painting glass but I got home from babystitting too late. What interests me is the idea of a Meet -the-Artist open house. Need to speak with her about whether this is still in the works.

The reason I stopped craft work years ago was due to full time work in the trades along with 2 young children for whom I became a full-time single parent. Today the kids are not an issue, but the time/energy drain of a full remodeling/building project is great. And I have become so comfortable in having lazy days where I can knit for 8 hours or do whatever. So it will be a bit of a challenge to take on a large project. The work I am doing now is pretty casual, only 1 or 2 assignments/week and maybe not even. Even with report writing it is still a quite comfortable situation. That being said, building and remodeling is a high: lots of creative decision-making, lots of challenges with labor, scheduling, materials, weather, customer relations, etc. And a job like should provide a nice profit margin so maybe a new, or newer car and some other improvements in my life. So nice to think about and hope that it comes thru.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tamarque said:


> 2500+ miles? That is almost as long as the US!!!!


2.23km approximately to each British mile.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I finished Clue 5 of LS last night & surprise of surprises - my pics actually show some colour this time.


Do I see Nupps AND beads?! Looks very lovely- and I forget what LS stands for!?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Babalou said:


> All cameras were banned for my snorkeling adventure! I got a shortie wetsuit as the water is cool and no pics of that either, thankfully. It is like putting on a body girdle.
> 
> Funny, I did being two projects with me.


:thumbup: I would ban cameras also! What a fantastic experience for you, Babalou.  It must be so fun watching the sea turtles.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> I finished Clue 5 of LS last night & surprise of surprises - my pics actually show some colour this time.


Which yarn is this, Jane? It is stunning color!!! And stunning work!!! :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> The shop was only opened for the holiday season it seems. I think she sold about 5 of my items but need to review the inventory list to be sure--and still need to get paid. Will go in during the week to get a check. The owner is promoting a number of workshop sessions now. Today is one on hand painting glass but I got home from babystitting too late. What interests me is the idea of a Meet -the-Artist open house. Need to speak with her about whether this is still in the works.
> 
> The reason I stopped craft work years ago was due to full time work in the trades along with 2 young children for whom I became a full-time single parent. Today the kids are not an issue, but the time/energy drain of a full remodeling/building project is great. And I have become so comfortable in having lazy days where I can knit for 8 hours or do whatever. So it will be a bit of a challenge to take on a large project. The work I am doing now is pretty casual, only 1 or 2 assignments/week and maybe not even. Even with report writing it is still a quite comfortable situation. That being said, building and remodeling is a high: lots of creative decision-making, lots of challenges with labor, scheduling, materials, weather, customer relations, etc. And a job like should provide a nice profit margin so maybe a new, or newer car and some other improvements in my life. So nice to think about and hope that it comes thru.


I sure hope it works out for you, too, Tanya.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Good eyesight there Toni! You could just see the vine wending it's way up!


Yes, I did see that vine working its way up the scarf.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Does not seem to follow here! I've often wondered why it doesn't seem to work?!


It is a northern hemisphere thing as the prevailing winds tend to be westerly


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Yes, I did see that vine working its way up the scarf.


 :thumbup:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> I finished Clue 5 of LS last night & surprise of surprises - my pics actually show some colour this time.


It is a beautiful color. And lovely stitchwork as always


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

The blob!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...Jane, I am so glad that Michael is enjoying what he is doing. He will do great whatever he decides.


Thanks, Toni 


> I wish I could say that I am always waiting for my DH, but it is usually the other way around...got.to.finish.this.row.


So you're the one who has been giving us all the bad rep! ;-)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> It is a northern hemisphere thing as the prevailing winds tend to be westerly


Our prevailing winds are also Westerly- most of our weather comes courtesy of Australia and the Tasman Sea. But then of course we also get Tropical Cyclones that are anyone's guess where they will end up.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> The blob!


Uhura blob?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> 2500+ miles? That is almost as long as the US!!!!


That's km - about 1600 miles.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> It's beautiful, Jane!


Thank you, Pam


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane---Beautiful LS work; great color. Looks like oodles of beads in it.

Ann--regarding you son and his gf, some people just move slowly in life. Hopefully it means they are clear about their choices.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...What interests me is the idea of a Meet -the-Artist open house. Need to speak with her about whether this is still in the works...


I hope it works out for you.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> That's km - about 1600 miles.


Another one of my Duh! moments. But still 1600 miles is quite the drive. It is half the the US. I imagine the mileage might be different/less if driving from point of entry directly north of Plattsburgh traveling east to NF?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Do I see Nupps AND beads?! Looks very lovely- and I forget what LS stands for!?


Yes - thanks - Love Story - Lily Go's MKAL.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> The blob!


wonderful blob Melanie. will be more wonderful when blocked.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> Which yarn is this, Jane? It is stunning color!!! And stunning work!!! :thumbup:


Posh Yarn Gretchen Heavy Lace in the Half Broken Hearted colourway.
Thanks


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Sounds like a wonderful time baking bread Belle. How nice to pass the tradition on to another generation. 

Jane, how nice that you will be going to the pages swearing in ceremony for Michael. What a special time to share. 
Also, thank you for the convertible mittens pattern link. 

Lovely Rhine River pics Sue. It sure does look remarkably clean for all its busyness. Love the colorful shops in Cologne. There was one that had wonderful marionettes. 

Toni, you are zooming along and getting lots accomplished with all your wips. 

Babalou, glad you got a chance to snorkel. Did you get to see low of pretty fish?

DFL, that fiddlesticksknit stole is gorgeous. I also bookmarked the site for all that info. Thanks for posting it. 
83


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> It is a beautiful color. And lovely stitchwork as always


Thank you, Melanie


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> The blob!


Lovely blob


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Jane---Beautiful LS work; great color. Looks like oodles of beads in it....


Thanks - not as many beads as she usually uses. I used size 6/0 instead of 8/0 - which I would normally have done with this weight because there weren't as many & the colour was so close.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> The blob!


Very pretty blob, Melanie.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ... I imagine the mileage might be different/less if driving from point of entry directly north of Plattsburgh traveling east to NF?


I don't know - I just searched for Montreal.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ...Jane, how nice that you will be going to the pages swearing in ceremony for Michael. What a special time to share. ...


Thanks


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> So you're the one who has been giving us all the bad rep! ;-)


That would be me!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> The blob!


And a mighty fine blob it is!!! :thumbup: That is a beautiful color, Melanie!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Another one of my Duh! moments. But still 1600 miles is quite the drive. It is half the the US. I imagine the mileage might be different/less if driving from point of entry directly north of Plattsburgh traveling east to NF?


It sounds like some serious researching going on here. :thumbup: Do you have your lanterns ready, Jane?


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Beautiful LS Jane and the shading is more obvious .Thank you for explaining about Michael ...I wish him all the very best for a successful future .
Melanie ..lovely completion of Uhura
Julie ...such a delicate looking shawl .
Memory ! Mmmm .Had bought some yarn when preparing to do the FS mitts .Hunted in every conceivable place for it earlier .Stood in the hall ,looked about ,stared at the cloakroom door and hey presto remembered hanging the bag in there when attempting to prevent my lounge looking like the local yarn shop.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

sisu said:


> ....Toni, you are zooming along and getting lots accomplished with all your wips.....


Thank you for the support, Caryn.  There are four batches of rice pudding cooling for the Scandinavian Smorgasbord at church tomorrow. (It is our annual missions fund raiser. People come from miles for the lutefisk and ALL of the fixings. It is crazy! And fun.  ) I can sit down and get back to my knitting now.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

annweb said:


> .....stared at the cloakroom door and hey presto remembered hanging the bag in there when attempting to prevent my lounge looking like the local yarn shop.


 :lol: I'm glad you found it, Ann. Happy Knitting!!!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Julie, glad you found a new (old) project to do. That scarf is my favorite color. Lucky Bronwen. Gorgeous sunrise pic too. 

Jane, that is what happened to me in my snorkeling experience! I breathed water in and then I got sea sick from bobbing up and down so much. I finally just stayed near the shore and put my head in the water with my feet on the ground!

Ann, thanks for the link to the diet info. I will check that out. And congrats to your son and his partner on their decision to get married. Weddings are always such a happy time. 

Ronie, that is a lot of weight to lose and keep off. Good for you! 

More lovely pictures Sue. Those cathedrals look so pretty all lit who like that. 
87


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

annweb said:


> Beautiful LS Jane and the shading is more obvious .Thank you for explaining about Michael ...I wish him all the very best for a successful future .


Thank you, Ann 


> remembered hanging the bag in there when attempting to prevent my lounge looking like the local yarn shop.


So the cloakroom is what resembles the yarn shop?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I hope it works out for you.


Thanx. All I can do is wait and see and stay in touch with the woman owner.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Yes - thanks - Love Story - Lily Go's MKAL.


I do always seem to follow my own, and separate path! So I do loose track when things are abbreviated!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> Beautiful LS Jane and the shading is more obvious .Thank you for explaining about Michael ...I wish him all the very best for a successful future .
> Melanie ..lovely completion of Uhura
> Julie ...such a delicate looking shawl .
> Memory ! Mmmm .Had bought some yarn when preparing to do the FS mitts .Hunted in every conceivable place for it earlier .Stood in the hall ,looked about ,stared at the cloakroom door and hey presto remembered hanging the bag in there when attempting to prevent my lounge looking like the local yarn shop.


Thanks Ann!
If I use the whole ball it will be just 25g, so yes, it is light and delicate, plus a powdery blue, and I will have a ball to make something for myself. I like discontinued lines when you get them at a good price.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ...So I do loose track when things are abbreviated!


Sorry - it is just that it is so much quicker than typing the whole thing out.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks Caryn! This morning there was only a glimmer of colour- but it was quite dramatic.



sisu said:


> Julie, glad you found a new (old) project to do. That scarf is my favorite color. Lucky Bronwen. Gorgeous sunrise pic too.
> 
> Jane, that is what happened to me in my snorkeling experience! I breathed water in and then I got sea sick from bobbing up and down so much. I finally just stayed near the shore and put my head in the water with my feet on the ground!
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Sorry - it is just that it is so much quicker than typing the whole thing out.


I know- it's just I always seem to be following my own individual path!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I had a nice short and sweet trip to the Post Office yesterday. I'd bought 2 padded envelopes so that I could ship a doily or similar to someone here on KP or elsewhere.

I have a new policy of sending an address label sheet with each of the items I mail out. I didn't have the box of address labels when I sent the doilies to jscaplen...but there will be another opportunity.

Oh...now I remember...Corel Word Perfect *DOES* verify spelling in word-processing. I used it to create the address labels for saving and printing more later. Only my Dad, me, and MissMelba have a sheet made...and have wasted only one sheet learning how far to space down per label.

At least I have one computer with Corel Word Perfect to check here. I'll probably have to replace the onboard battery and blow out some dust before I try to boot up my Windows 2000 Advanced Server machine.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> One step forward & two steps back. I hope it is flowing smoothly now.


Better. I am almost back to where I started. Guess I relied on reading the previous row and memory too much. The creative stitches were not wrong but on the wrong row and reading those stitches caused the next row to be creative. When I set it down to put out hay I had to read the instructions again found all that creative stitching and had to frog back to a place I could work from, creatively! :wink: Think I need to take a break more often. Good excuse to have more projects co and if I change projects more often I will make fewer creative stitches.

Anyone ever accidentally was a skein of yarn? Think I will need to cut it to untangle. I think I have some untangled, work on another spot to find the part untangled is tangled again! It is as big a mess as the fence after the cows walk through a broken strand.

Added a little more to the hooded cowl and started thinking about a shawl and lap robe for a young couple in Celebrate Recovery meetings with a little girl about 4 or 5. They are struggling to start their life over, go to school and plan for the future.

Ronie, Patons will work and maybe they have a version without the galo. But tinking their yarn isn't bad. Just go slow and work the stitches with your fingers a little.

Thank you all for your encouragement for 2016 BON. I think Jane was right, the first pic was the ws. And maybe it was not opened enough. How do you think it will look if each month is a different color or three or 4 colors alternate? January is green, blue and purple. I have a lighter blue, green combination with some white and a darker blue varigated.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Better. I am almost back to where I started. Guess I relied on reading the previous row and memory too much. The creative stitches were not wrong but on the wrong row and reading those stitches caused the next row to be creative. When I set it down to put out hay I had to read the instructions again found all that creative stitching and had to frog back to a place I could work from, creatively! :wink: Think I need to take a break more often. Good excuse to have more projects co and if I change projects more often I will make fewer creative stitches.
> 
> Anyone ever accidentally was a skein of yarn? Think I will need to cut it to untangle. I think I have some untangled, work on another spot to find the part untangled is tangled again! It is as big a mess as the fence after the cows walk through a broken strand.
> 
> ...


This sounds very adventurous, Tricia- what you posted was quite stunning.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> So the cloakroom is what resembles the yarn shop?


:::snicker:::


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> I am halfway through the bind-off for Uhura. Yippee!! I took a lunch and LP break but will definitely finish it today.


Congratulations. Feels good to finish a project but also sad too.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> I finished Clue 5 of LS last night & surprise of surprises - my pics actually show some colour this time.


Lovely. Those beads look like what I am using on 2016 BON. Think they are Iris.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Ann, bet your ggd will be happy with a little butterfly shawl. Have we seen a picture of yours? I can't remember what yarn you were using. 

Babalou, aren't those sea turtles amazing. They look so ancient.

Congrats to you too Toni on losing all that weight and keeping it off! Can't wait to see your pansy design. Sounds like it will be so pretty with the traveling vine incorporated as well. 

Jane, LS after clue 5 is looking great. I can see the color of the yarn in this picture and the beads! What a wonderful blend. 

Yay, Melanie for getting Uhura off the needles. It looks like it will really open up and reveal its beauty! What a nice rich color. It is lace weight,right?

That does sound like a fun fundraiser Toni. And I love rice pudding. Do you make it from scratch?

Another lovely sunrise picture Julie. I do like the contrast of that streak of pink in the dark clouds. 

Tricia, do you mean you accidentally washed a skein of yarn? If so,that is one I have not done yet! I can imagine the tangle. 
Your idea of changing colors for different months sounds great to me. I bet that will look really nice, especially with your eye for color.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> This sounds very adventurous, Tricia- what you posted was quite stunning.


Thank you Julie.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

sisu said:


> Tricia, do you mean you accidentally washed a skein of yarn? If so,that is one I have not done yet! I can imagine the tangle.
> Your idea of changing colors for different months sounds great to me. I bet that will look really nice, especially with your eye for color.


Yes. It fell into the clothes hamper with the clothes and got washed and dried. I have worked hours trying to untangle it. Got some but the rest seems to be twisted so untangling part of it pulls another part tighter.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Ok skin brushing??? what is that and how do you do it!! it may not remove my saggy skin but I bet it could help!!


I think it's even helped with my wrinkles on my face.

Here's a video.






I do circular motions on my upper thighs where the celulite lurks and then straight again to move to the heart.

Here's a diagram to do your face.

http://www.skin-brushing.com/facebrushing/

I got a natural brush at the health food store and I got a baby brush that I use on my face.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> I finished Clue 5 of LS last night & surprise of surprises - my pics actually show some colour this time.


Jane, your LS is beautiful. Very lovely design and gorgeous stitching.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Melanie, looking forward to seeing your Uhura blocked.

Julie, love your sunrise picture.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Congrats to Toni and Ronie for weight loss and keeping it off.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Congrats to Toni and Ronie for weight loss and keeping it off.


And meee--eee tooo????! :XD:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I finished Clue 5 of LS last night & surprise of surprises - my pics actually show some colour this time.


Wow1 It is so rich and luxurious. Yarn and pattern perfectly married, Jane.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> The blob!


Yay! Looking forward to seeing it blocked. Such a dramatic colour.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Awe, Julie! I thought that was your Traveling Vine pattern.  It is so pretty!!! (Hint: it will be in my pansy shawl, or a version of it anyway, when I get it finished.  )
> 
> I can totally understand your feeling about weight gain, Ronie. I have lost 40 pounds since August, no saggy skin!, and am terrified that I will put it back on. It feels so good to be healthier than I have been in a very long time. I really do not want to go back there.


Congrats Toni!!! that is a lot to loose!!  I bet you do feel better... I just was always hungry and never felt full then all of a sudden I can't finish eating my meal because I am stuffed.. I don't know what changed but I like it this way better  ..


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> And meee--eee tooo????! :XD:


OH, yes, Karen, you too! Sorry for missing you in that.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> OH, yes, Karen, you too! Sorry for missing you in that.


and you too Ms. Bev!!!! we can say what we have lost! We can _See_ what you have lost!!  thanks for the videos.. we are going shopping one of these days soon and I'll pick up a baby brush from the dollar store 

I have seen these brushes I don't think they are very expensive..

Jane and Melanie two beautiful shawls... both very similar in color and I love this style of shawl.. 

Well I did some more of my Butterfly's shawl and fell asleep! missed the end of the golf game  but I needed it... I feel like I may of dodged this cold... fingers crossed I continue to feel better


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> I usually have more projects than clothes when I travel - so that I have something for every occasion - knitting not outfits


We knitters know how to travel right!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> I think it's even helped with my wrinkles on my face.
> 
> Here's a video.
> 
> ...


Many people do this regularly to stimulate circulation and because is just plain feels good.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> It's beautiful, Jane!


Agree!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Yes. It fell into the clothes hamper with the clothes and got washed and dried. I have worked hours trying to untangle it. Got some but the rest seems to be twisted so untangling part of it pulls another part tighter.


What a horror show Tricia. I feel for you. Messes like that need a whole evening just for dealing with it--it becomes its own project to be done at a moment when total non-thinking is in demand.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ronie said:


> and you too Ms. Bev!!!! we can say what we have lost! We can _See_ what you have lots!!  thanks for the videos.. we are going shopping one of these days soon and I'll pick up a baby brush from the dollar store


You will want a larger brush for your body. That way you will get done sooner.  I use the baby brush for my face only.

I have only lost 15 pounds.   I am hoping to lose more. But I am pleased with how I am looking.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

sisu said:


> Babalou, glad you got a chance to snorkel. Did you get to see low of pretty fish?
> 83


My husband saw fish. I was too busy battling the waves to get much out of it and we were too big of novices (another way of saying too lame) to realize we should have swum out beyond the waves. Once we were out we could see that is what the snorkelers do who are experienced. We are trying again in a few days.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> You will want a larger brush for your body. That way you will get done sooner.  I use the baby brush for my face only.


I see them in the department stores and I had always thought they were fancy back brushes..  I have horrible issues with circulation caused from a DVT (bad blood clot) and there are times I just sit and rub my legs..


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tanya, skin brushing is a great detox tool also, which I am sure you know. I used to hurry, hurry through it, but I am trying to think how much I am pampering myself when I do this, so it is a relaxed stress free procedure.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

sisu said:


> ....Congrats to you too Toni on losing all that weight and keeping it off! Can't wait to see your pansy design. Sounds like it will be so pretty with the traveling vine incorporated as well......That does sound like a fun fundraiser Toni. And I love rice pudding. Do you make it from scratch?


Thank you, Caryn - so far, so good.

As for the pansy design, there are ideas on paper, but I haven't worked out the details and cast on. It will get there though. There is a certain lady in Georgia that wants to test knit it in April. 

Yes, the rice pudding is from scratch. I had never made it before, but it is really good!

*Rice Pudding*

4 cup whole milk
1/2 cup raw rice

Simmer in double boiler until rice is done, stirring occasionally (sticks to the bottom).

In a separate bowl:

beat 2 eggs
add 1/2 cup sugar, 1 teaspoon vanilla, and 1/2 teaspoon salt

Stir the rice mixture into the rest. Let it set and enjoy!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> And meee--eee tooo????! :XD:


Yes, Karen, you, too!!! And Bev!!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Lovely. Those beads look like what I am using on 2016 BON. Think they are Iris.


Thanks 
The beads are similar to my favourite Multi Rainbow Transparent from Knit Picks but they are more purple & green & don't have the gold & blue highlights. Seem a bit bigger, too.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ...Jane, LS after clue 5 is looking great. I can see the color of the yarn in this picture and the beads! What a wonderful blend. ...


Thank you, Caryn


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Yes. It fell into the clothes hamper with the clothes and got washed and dried. I have worked hours trying to untangle it. Got some but the rest seems to be twisted so untangling part of it pulls another part tighter.


Oh, my! I wish you patience. Work at it for short periods so that it doesn't drive you batty.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Jane, your LS is beautiful. Very lovely design and gorgeous stitching.


Thank you, Bev


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Wow1 It is so rich and luxurious. Yarn and pattern perfectly married, Jane.


Thank you, Linda


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...Jane and Melanie two beautiful shawls... both very similar in color and I love this style of shawl.. ...


Thank you, Ronie


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Babalou said:


> Agree!


Thank you, Babalou


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

triciad19 wrote:
Yes. It fell into the clothes hamper with the clothes and got washed and dried. I have worked hours trying to untangle it. Got some but the rest seems to be twisted so untangling part of it pulls another part tighter.

jscaplen wrote:
Oh, my! I wish you patience. Work at it for short periods so that it doesn't drive you batty.

This is excellent advice, Tricia. I hope you are able to salvage that yarn. :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

You see that on most of the barges and boats on the river.

Sue


Normaedern said:


> Sue, more great photos. I love the one of the car on the boat!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Julie, that scarf looks so,delicate.

Beautiful sunrise.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> Got over the glitch of what to do- back to knitting Bronwen's scarf:
> 
> Plus the sunrise a couple of days ago.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Isn't that true! Seems like I am always waiting on my DH.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> And women get the bad rap for taking forever to get ready.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

When we went up in '96 the ferry from North Sydney, NS to Argentia took 16 hours. It was quite a pleasant journey after the heavy driving the previous couple of days.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> From Montreal to St John's is 2,534 km with a ferry ride thrown in as well. It says 30 hours with no traffic - not sure if that counts the ferry.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tricia, good luck with your skein. Take it a bit at a time. Will your DH help? Mine will sometimes help when I get in a fix.

I am very close to getting done with my brioche cowl. I am loving the feel of it and the look.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

You are definitely progressing. I finished the garter section this evening, did a few rows on both Love Story and Urquhart, and more on the test knit. LS is going faster as the number of stitches decreases, which is nice.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Ronie
> I stretched out the lace section a little & it does look better. The darker blue is most predominant. I would like it if the lighter sections were a little longer to avoid the stripes in the lace but it is what it is.
> The garter sections get longer & longer - keeping me from getting at the next lace section! Winter clue 4 just came out - decisions, decisions! Well at least I finished the latest LS clue last night.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Same here. I knit too whilst waiting. I try and give advance warning that dinner is almost ready, but it makes no difference, I still have to wait for him.

Sue


Ronie said:


> mine takes forever too!! I wait and wait and have knitted while waiting for him.. I have no idea what the deal is... even at dinner time.. I fill his plate and mine then I go in the family room to watch tv and wait for him.. he finally comes in about 5 mins later!! seems like anyway.. the only thing I leave for him to do is finish off his salad.. how can that take so long! LOL


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

There were about 150 people. That is quite a good number. On ocean cruises you can gave over 5,000 on some ships. I know my DH and I would not like that, just too many people. Usually there was choice of tours. It was pretty good as they rated them by difficulty for walking or even climbing and they even had bicycles on board for biking tours. The groups were broken up into no more than about 20 people or so.They would give you a short conducted tour and then you were on own to sightsee or visit the markets, but you didn't have to go on any tours. You could stay on board, relax and enjoy all the meals. The food was exceptional.
I agree it is a good way to get a glimpse of a place and maybe go for a longer visit. I would particularly like to,spend more time in Strassbourg and Riquewehr, both of which are in Alsace. We booked through AAA, so we had a couple of things arranged just for our little group of 22. I think we are going to go in and book for the Danube Christmas markets trip this year. It begins in Prague and finishes in Budapest.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> You probably said this before, Sue, but how many people were in the tour? I am wondering how large a group would be together as you moved through the areas.
> I have never done a tour before - did you find it restricting (for want of a better word) to have to go where everyone else went & have an imposed schedule?
> I would think it would be a great way to see a lot in a short time & then know where you would like to spend more time on another visit.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Ann, bet your ggd will be happy with a little butterfly shawl. Have we seen a picture of yours? I can't remember what yarn you were using.
> 
> Babalou, aren't those sea turtles amazing. They look so ancient.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Caryn! I just didn't have time to hang around and see if it intensified.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Melanie, looking forward to seeing your Uhura blocked.
> 
> Julie, love your sunrise picture.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> And meee--eee tooo????! :XD:


Yes Karen! To you too!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That looks beautiful, Jane. I just started mine this evening, after I did my quota on all the other WIPs. It is great to see a WIP growing whilst the stitches are decreasing.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> I finished Clue 5 of LS last night & surprise of surprises - my pics actually show some colour this time.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Tricia, sorry about your yarn. Hope you are able to untangle it.

Sue


TLL said:


> triciad19 wrote:
> Yes. It fell into the clothes hamper with the clothes and got washed and dried. I have worked hours trying to untangle it. Got some but the rest seems to be twisted so untangling part of it pulls another part tighter.
> 
> jscaplen wrote:
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Julie, that scarf looks so,delicate.
> 
> Beautiful sunrise.
> 
> Sue


Thank you, Sue- agree with you on both scores!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Here is the first garter section of Waiting For Rain. Now I have to watch the video about short rows before starting on the lacy short rows section.

Sue


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Tricia, sorry about your yarn. Hope you are able to untangle it.
> 
> Sue


From me too, Tricia- but sounds nasty.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Hope you can get your yarn untangled Tricia. I've been in a similar situation with eight skeins all tangled together. The only advice I can give you is work the tangles in pieces - work this side for a while, work another section, come back to a prior section, etc.

Ooh, we get to see two Waiting for Rains, thanks for showing your start Sue.

I finished the rows of Scoreboard tonight. It is over 13 feet long, lol. I plan to duplicate stitch the part I did with the year 2015 as it is in a different blue from the rest of the cowl (with the correct blue). Then I will Kitchener in the round to join the ends to make a continuous tube.

Thanks for the nice comments on my blob. She is on the blocking mats right now. I was surprised at the amount of dye that came out while soaking. I put in a little vinegar and salt to slow the dye loss, don't know if it helped. Uhura is still purple though.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> When we went up in '96 the ferry from North Sydney, NS to Argentia took 16 hours. ...


There is also a ferry to Port-aux-Basques which is 5-6 hours but then you have to drive all the way cross the island.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...I think we are going to go in and book for the Danube Christmas markets trip this year. It begins in Prague and finishes in Budapest.


Sounds like it could become a yearly event.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> That looks beautiful, Jane. ...


Thank you, Sue


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Here is the first garter section of Waiting For Rain. Now I have to watch the video about short rows before starting on the lacy short rows section.


That colourway is beautiful, Sue.
There is nothing to the short rows: you just turn & knit. Magic!
The video is very interesting, though.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...I finished the rows of Scoreboard tonight....


Two hurrays in one day!
:thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> From me too, Tricia- but sounds nasty.


And from me, too, Tricia.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Great start on your Waiting for Rain, Sue!!!

Congratulations on completing another WIP, Melanie! Thirteen feet is a LOT of yarn!!! Cool!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> Here are some more pics from Cologne and its Christmas market. Actually there were several, but we only visited the one right beside the cathedral.
> 
> The focus of this cruise was the Christmas markets, so we did not do a lot if other sightseeing. That would well be worth another trip.
> 
> Sue


Those are very atmospheric. Great!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Julie, Bronwens scarf is very pretty :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ann wedding in the air! Great!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> I finished Clue 5 of LS last night & surprise of surprises - my pics actually show some colour this time.


Simply fabulous :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> It is a northern hemisphere thing as the prevailing winds tend to be westerly


Yesterday it rained until late afternoon. Then the sun came out and we had a wonderful red sky. Today there is clear blue sky, sun and a stiff breeze. It will rain about 2pm.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> The blob!


Beautiful blob :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Caryn! This morning there was only a glimmer of colour- but it was quite dramatic.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

triciad19 said:


> Yes. It fell into the clothes hamper with the clothes and got washed and dried. I have worked hours trying to untangle it. Got some but the rest seems to be twisted so untangling part of it pulls another part tighter.


What a lot of work :thumbdown:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, the colour for Waiting for Rain is so pretty. Beautiful knitting, too.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Tanya, skin brushing is a great detox tool also, which I am sure you know. I used to hurry, hurry through it, but I am trying to think how much I am pampering myself when I do this, so it is a relaxed stress free procedure.


It can be a meditation. Many do it in the shower. I have used my natural bristle shower brush at times. Should do it more regularly as it really does make the body feel so alive. Need to apply more patience. Glad you are enjoying it.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is the first garter section of Waiting For Rain. Now I have to watch the video about short rows before starting on the lacy short rows section.
> 
> Sue


Very pretty colorway; very soft looking. Can even imagine seeing the colors thru a misty day. The short row video with garter st was interesting, not for the techniques themselves but for the way garter st pretty much can hide them.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Love your Waiting for Rain start, Sue. You and Jane have done it again. I have saved it to my library.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I lost the link to the garter stitch short row video. Can someone repost it please?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Have a great day, everyone!

Norma, I'm wearing your Madryn. Do you think it will be Scandinavian enough?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

TLL said:


> Have a great day, everyone!
> 
> Norma, I'm wearing your Madryn. Do you think it will be Scandinavian enough?


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Yes!!!!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Here is the link






Sue


tamarque said:


> I lost the link to the garter stitch short row video. Can someone repost it please?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is the link
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thankx Sue. Need to book mark it this time ;-)


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Here is another little crochet heart. I did crochet it, but have to admit it is not quite right. Somehow it is a little lopsided, but I did try and next time Imwill get it. It is all part of my attempt to conquer crochet. Definitely some progress has been made since my attempts at snowflakes

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/granny-heart-5

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

We are back at sea again, or more correctly, on the river. We are traveling between Rudesheim. This is a very beautiful section of the Rhine Valley, vineyard covered hills, quaint little towns, castles, castle ruins and picturesque churches.

I was taking pics bright and early when we woke up. It was great to watch as a city comes to life. This was Koblenz.

There was so much to see, that I just can't identify everything, but it was wonderful to watch as you passed the villages, towns and even cities as you sailed past. All very relaxing!



Sue


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Tricia, I do like the challenge of untangling, but that sounds like it might require some cutting to save.

Bev, interesting info about skin brushing. I will have to try that. Congrats on your weight loss and glad you are feeling healthy. Looking fowardmtomseeing your brioche cowl. 

Karen, congrats to you too for maintaining your weight loss. 

Babalou, hope you get to enjoy your snorkeling more the next time out. 

Toni, thanks so much for the rice pudding recipe. I have saved it. 

Sue, the wfr shawl has grown quickly. It will be fun to see the lace insert on yours. Such pretty yarn. 

Melanie, that is some big scarf! Good for you for finishing it in time for the big game today. 

Another cute little heart Sue. I have started another, but lost track and had to rip it. instead, I have been working on FG, progressing slowly on this last clue, only up to row 57. And now I have to do the next clue for Winter as well. 

Toni, you will look great in your Madryn shawl. Enjoy the smorgasbord!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Here is my Butterfly. The edge scallop was done dc. 2tr, ch2, 2 tr, dc which gives is more of a profile than in the pattern.

The second pic is the shawl folded in quarters and you can see the flared effect of changing to working in double strand with a larger hook size. Went from an F to a G hook.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Tanya that looks great. I like your edging. How many rows did you do? Mine is put aside whilst I work on a couple of other things.

Sue


tamarque said:


> Here is my Butterfly. The edge scallop was done dc. 2tr, ch2, 2 tr, dc which gives is more of a profile than in the pattern


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Tanya that looks great. I like your edging. How many rows did you do? Mine is put aside whilst I work on a couple of other things.
> 
> Sue


Total rows were 47 if I counted correctly. There were 15 scallops per section at the end. The total length is about 20 or 21 unblocked so it gives good cover to the back and upper arms.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> We are back at sea again, or more correctly, on the river. We are traveling between Rudesheim. This is a very beautiful section of the Rhine Valley, vineyard covered hills, quaint little towns, castles, castle ruins and picturesque churches.
> 
> I was taking pics bright and early when we woke up. It was great to watch as a city comes to life. This was Koblenz.
> 
> ...


Sue--these are wonderful. Really creates the feeling of being there and seeing the changing scenery and getting the uniqueness of that region. Very different than a riverboat ride in the US. Really feel like I am traveling along there with you.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Here are some more Rhine pics. The second one is of the Lorelei rock. I became familiar with it in college whilst studying German from Heinrich Heine's poem "Die Lorelei".

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lorelei

I think everyone on board had heard the story, legend or what you want to call it, of the siren up on top of this 433' rock with its commanding view of the river, combining her hair and distracting seaman and causing their boats to crash onto the rocks.

The third pic is of Pfalzgrafenstein Castle, pentagonal former toll collecting station, built in 1326, strategically placed on an island in the Rhine.

Sue


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Yesterday it rained until late afternoon. Then the sun came out and we had a wonderful red sky. Today there is clear blue sky, sun and a stiff breeze. It will rain about 2pm.


I managed to get some washing dried outside this morning - first time this year, but it has turned very cold now (4pm)

Yesterday was an awful miserable day here.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> We are back at sea again, or more correctly, on the river. We are traveling between Rudesheim. This is a very beautiful section of the Rhine Valley, vineyard covered hills, quaint little towns, castles, castle ruins and picturesque churches.
> 
> I was taking pics bright and early when we woke up. It was great to watch as a city comes to life. This was Koblenz.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Here is my Butterfly. The edge scallop was done dc. 2tr, ch2, 2 tr, dc which gives is more of a profile than in the pattern.
> 
> The second pic is the shawl folded in quarters and you can see the flared effect of changing to working in double strand with a larger hook size. Went from an F to a G hook.


Nice work, Tanya. It is so happy looking in those colours.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

its looking great Sue.. now to get those shortrows done 
Beautiful pictures.. I love driving through the country wondering what 'those' people did and how they lived their lives... I can imagine seeing so many different city's and large buildings would be a feast for the eye's  I hope you can make the Christmas trip your planning I look forward to those pictures too 

Tanya that turned out very pretty!!! the color combination is perfect.. going up a hook size worked great!

I hope to get quite a bit done today... there is the Super Bowl.. although I spend a great deal of time cooking for the half time show I know there will be some nice long blocks of working on my WIP's too... first Golf!! then Football sounds like a nice Sunday afternoon to me 

We are going to run some errands today first thing this morning.. I thought we would make it to the dollar store but in case non of you have heard... we have a huge sink hole.. and it is right infront of the Dollar Tree! I'm not sure we can get to it or not.. I know they are doing a detour around it but from the video it looks like we can still get into the shopping center  http://kval.com/news/local/video-drone-footage-shows-twin-sinkholes-in-harbor


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here are some more Rhine pics. The second one is of the Lorelei rock. I became familiar with it in college whilst studying German from Heinrich Heine's poem "Die Lorelei".
> 
> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lorelei
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> We are going to run some errands today first thing this morning.. I thought we would make it to the dollar store but in case non of you have heard... we have a huge sink hole.. and it is right infront of the Dollar Tree! I'm not sure we can get to it or not.. I know they are doing a detour around it but from the video it looks like we can still get into the shopping center  http://kval.com/news/local/video-drone-footage-shows-twin-sinkholes-in-harbor


Goodness, Ronie, I hope no-one was hurt when that opened up.

Enjoy your sport and knitting.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...Somehow it is a little lopsided...


I think I see the problem. Both the curves for the top of the heart have to come from the same opening but you have yours in 2 different spaces.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Roni. Wow, that sinkhole is something else. I can't imagine something like that. Hopefully no one was hurt. Was this caused by all the rainfall? It must be real cause for concern happening in the middle of town.

Sue


Ronie said:


> its looking great Sue.. now to get those shortrows done
> Beautiful pictures.. I love driving through the country wondering what 'those' people did and how they lived their lives... I can imagine seeing so many different city's and large buildings would be a feast for the eye's  I hope you can make the Christmas trip your planning I look forward to those pictures too
> 
> Tanya that turned out very pretty!!! the color combination is perfect.. going up a hook size worked great!
> ...


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> We are back at sea again, or more correctly, on the river. ...


Is there much motion in the boat while on the river - as compared to being at sea, I mean?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, I will pay close attention to it next time I do it. This was another one I did up at Kat's.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> I think I see the problem. Both the curves for the top of the heart have to come from the same opening but you have yours in 2 different spaces.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

No, it is really smooth sailing. You don't feel the wake from other boats either. I am really taken with it for a vacation. Wish we had done it sooner!

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Is there much motion in the boat while on the river - as compared to being at sea, I mean?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Here is my Butterfly. ...


That turned out really well, Tanya. The different colours create a lovely effect. Perhaps I'll switch to tr instead of dc as well. I'll soon be ready to do the final row. How big is it?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...The second one is of the Lorelei rock.


Could you hear any murmuring? 


> The third pic is of Pfalzgrafenstein Castle... built in 1326...


Wow - amazing for something that old.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ... we have a huge sink hole...


That's scary!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Julie, Bronwens scarf is very pretty :thumbup:


Thanks, Norma! I love the Traveling Vine, and the yarn is gossamer fine, and such a pretty blue. I am glad I have enough to make something for myself, too.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Here is my Butterfly. The edge scallop was done dc. 2tr, ch2, 2 tr, dc which gives is more of a profile than in the pattern.
> 
> The second pic is the shawl folded in quarters and you can see the flared effect of changing to working in double strand with a larger hook size. Went from an F to a G hook.


That is very pretty and I love the edging!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> Here are some more Rhine pics. The second one is of the Lorelei rock. I became familiar with it in college whilst studying German from Heinrich Heine's poem "Die Lorelei".
> 
> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lorelei
> 
> ...


Lovely and interesting two sets,Sue. Thank you.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Here is my Butterfly. The edge scallop was done dc. 2tr, ch2, 2 tr, dc which gives is more of a profile than in the pattern.
> 
> The second pic is the shawl folded in quarters and you can see the flared effect of changing to working in double strand with a larger hook size. Went from an F to a G hook.


It turned out so pretty.

We are sitting in the lanai with our morning coffee and can barely hear the outdoor church close by. My girlfriend from Houston who came with us leaves today. I hadn't seen here for about three years and we have really had a great time. It all came about one evening last year when she and I were drinking wine and catching up by phone. And she asked where our next travels were taking us and I blabbed out Hawaii, you should come! And in less than a minute she committed to her first trip to Hawaii.

Our very close friends in Albuquerque arrive today for three weeks. She's my knitting buddy.

I managed to get about 12 rows of my shawl worked on yesterday. I am knitting Trevi by Anne Hanson. The yarn is exquisite, Hand Maiden Sea Silk. 
Feels so nice in one's hands. I am making it for my cousin to wear at her son's wedding in September. Has anyone made that one?


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Here is my Butterfly. The edge scallop was done dc. 2tr, ch2, 2 tr, dc which gives is more of a profile than in the pattern.
> 
> The second pic is the shawl folded in quarters and you can see the flared effect of changing to working in double strand with a larger hook size. Went from an F to a G hook.


Like that edge very much. Great idea.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Sue...good attempt at the heart .Have you made notes on where you took the pics or is it all from memory ?Jane in normal conditions there is no movement on an ocean going cruise ship.Great shots Sue.
Tanya ..love your butterlies .That border is pretty.
Toni ..your rice pudding sounds more set than ours .I use syrup and evaporated milk to make a creamier taste .
Tricia..oh dear tangled yarn is not funny .Hope you save it .
Melanie ..well done on scoreboard .You will be casting on soon after 2 finished pieces .
Bev..someone in the main forum had done Brioche and said two colour was a nighmare .Yours will soon be done .
Julie ...sounds as if you are enjoying the scarf for Bronwen.
Linda and Norma ...wonder if you think as I do when seeing Waiting for Rain .No need to wait long around here !Yes Linda it went really cold this afternoon .I wondered where the dold air was coming from and remembered the bedroom window was wide open .
Ronie...that is some hole .We had a couple on one of the major roads around the city and it was chaotic .


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Babalou said:


> ...My girlfriend from Houston who came with us leaves today. ...Our very close friends in Albuquerque arrive today for three weeks.


So nice that you have good company while you are there. Makes activities a little more interesting.


> I am knitting Trevi by Anne Hanson. The yarn is exquisite, Hand Maiden Sea Silk.


Nice pattern - yarn sounds lovely. Looking forward to seeing your progress.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

annweb said:


> ....Jane in normal conditions there is no movement on an ocean going cruise ship....


Interesting. Because the ship is so big?
I've been on pretty big ferries but you can still feel some rolling.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> That turned out really well, Tanya. The different colours create a lovely effect. Perhaps I'll switch to tr instead of dc as well. I'll soon be ready to do the final row. How big is it?


The length down the back is about 23.5" unblocked.

I like the two colors worked together. As much as I like the brick red, too much of a good thing.......... The monotony of if was making me bonkers and too many mistakes were being made. This simple solution worked well.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie--those sink holes are pretty scarey. Amazing no one got injured. Were those drainage pipes below the surface that collapsed. Sounds like a maintenance issue.

Enjoy your knitting time today.

Thank you everyone who has commented on my Butterflies. Don't you just love how some very simple adjustments can create such a big WOW factor?

All you Brits--so sorry you are having such a dreary weather pattern over there. We have temps in the 40's* and so sunny. Even went into the garden and turned my first forkful of soil for the year. I know, it is pushing things, but it gets me through.

The goddess has given me a gorgeous day here and it feels like a B'day gift for me. Yes, it is that day of the year.
My older gd called to say they got the white mittens made for her: they fit and she loves them. Asked for a photo of her wearing them. I told her it was very special that she called me today and asked if she new why. Very hesitantly she said 'it's your bday?' So it was nice talking with her. My 5 yr old gd made me a card yesterday. It took a lot of effort for her to write out the words that she did, every letter a different color. That made me feel good. So now to figure what to do next with the needles and my house.

And don't know if any of you get the newsletter from Chandri yarns but they have some visually delicious colors:

http://us2.campaign-archive2.com/?u=ffd83952c33ad729cef540e8f&id=038972d2c8&e=8020226f03


----------

